# Klimawandel oder nicht.?



## phirania (7. Juli 2019)

*Klimawandel oder nicht.?*

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/algen-vermessung-101.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2019)

Zumindest werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass es sich auch dabei um einen Regulierungsmechanismus der Natur handelt. Getreu dem Motto: " Wenn die grüne Lunge der Erde an Land permanent dezimiert wird dezimiert, dann verlagert sie sich halt ins Wasser, wo sie ungestörter existieren kann."
Mit dem Treibhausgas- Thema ist es doch wie mit Menschen, die abnehmen wollen. Der eine Aspekt(weniger essen) ist voll im Fokus, der andere(mehr Bewegung) wird völlig außer Acht gelassen. => Erfolg gleich null!
Beim Stop der Erderwärmung ist die Emissionsreduktion das vorherrschende, fokussierte Thema; die nicht minder wichtige Stop der Abholzung unserer Regenwaldgebiete und schleunigste Aufforstung dagegen ist kaum ein Thema. Was das Ergebnis sein wird: "fruchtlose Mühe"; es wird genauso funktionieren wie die Diät ohne ein Plus an Bewegung => 0.0!


----------



## Nemo (7. Juli 2019)

Den Zusammenhang mit dem Klima müsste man mir jetzt erklären. Der geht aus dem verlinkten Artikel nicht hervor


----------



## thanatos (8. Juli 2019)

ja man hat wieder was "Neues " entdeckt ( dank NASA ) aber ist das wirklich neu oder hat sich früher niemand um so ne
Lullerchen ´n Kopf gemacht ???


----------



## Semmelmehl (8. Juli 2019)

Das Klima wandelt sich  .... das macht es blöderweise schon seit 4 Milliarden Jahren. 
Wandelt es sich schneller durch die Eingriffe des Menschen?
Möglicherweise. 

Reagiert die Natur darauf?
Definitiv... und sie ist stärker als der Mensch... das überleben wir möglicherweise nicht. 

Warum fällt uns sowas aktuell auf?
Weil Medien das in den Fokus stellen. 

Die Kernfrage bleibt doch, warum gibt es Fridays for Future, wo die Kids demonstrieren wie die Irren,  aber keines dieser Kids kommt auf die Idee, einen Donnerstag für die Erde zu machen,  wo sie sich versammeln um Müll aus den Weltmeeren zu fischen. 

Ich habe erst Gestern mit nem Bekannten unseren Angelplatz ne halbe Stunde aufgeräumt, Kippen und Müll gesammelt und sinnvoll entsorgt. 
Da mache ich ja in der halben Stunde mehr für die Natur, als die Kids am ganzen Freitag.


----------



## Damyl (8. Juli 2019)

Semmelmehl schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage bleibt doch, warum gibt es Fridays for Future, wo die Kids demonstrieren wie die Irren,  aber keines dieser Kids kommt auf die Idee, einen Donnerstag für die Erde zu machen,  wo sie sich versammeln um Müll aus den Weltmeeren zu fischen.


Ganz einfach :
Die Kiddis brüllen "ICH WILL"
Den Rest sollen wie immer die Eltern machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2019)

Das zeigt den Unterschied zwischen Aktivisten, die ein Problem in den Fokus rücken und viele Menschen motivieren und jemand der selbst anpackt. Das daß selbst anpacken super sein soll, aber mehr Leute zum mitmachen bewegen nichts taugt, bleibt mir ein Geheimnis.

An seinem Angelplatz aufräumen hat eher was vom Wohnzimmer saugen, davon wird die Welt nicht besser.

Wer an der wirkung der Proteste zweifelt, braucht sich nur nochmal das Wahlergebnis ansehen und wie sich die Themenschwerpunkte  seitdem verändert haben. Stand heute gibt es unter den Jugendbewegungen der Parteien keine, die an dem menschengemachtem Klimawandel zweifelt. Das ist die Zukunft.


----------



## Nemo (8. Juli 2019)

hier gehts trotzdem um Algen.
Oder sorgt das Klima für höheren Nährstoffeintrag?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2019)

Es gibt verschiedene Faktoren,  die das Wachstum der Algen ermöglichen können, Nährstoffen wäre einer, der Ph-wert, Temperatur, verfügbarkeit von co2. Zumindest kann man nicht mit einem Handstreich ausschließen,  das der Klimawandel nicht dazu beträgt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. Juli 2019)

Moin .So wie ich das noch weiß vom Aquarium ,

Algen brauchen Feuchtigkeit wärme und ausreichend licht und schon geht es los mit dem wachsen,also Klima .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2019)

Ja und pföanzenbecken haben oft eine CO 2 Anlage zur Düngung. ....und schon wäre ein möglicher Bezug hergestellt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das zeigt den Unterschied zwischen Aktivisten, die ein Problem in den Fokus rücken und viele Menschen motivieren und jemand der selbst anpackt. Das daß selbst anpacken super sein soll, aber mehr Leute zum mitmachen bewegen nichts taugt, bleibt mir ein Geheimnis.
> 
> An seinem Angelplatz aufräumen hat eher was vom Wohnzimmer saugen, davon wird die Welt nicht besser.
> 
> Wer an der wirkung der Proteste zweifelt, braucht sich nur nochmal das Wahlergebnis ansehen und wie sich die Themenschwerpunkte  seitdem verändert haben. Stand heute gibt es unter den Jugendbewegungen der Parteien keine, die an dem menschengemachtem Klimawandel zweifelt. Das ist die Zukunft.



Das ist erstmal gar nichts!
Die Leutchen, die da auf die Straße gehen, gehören dem kleinsten Teil der Erde an, der gerademal für 2% der gesamten "Treibhausgase" verantwortlich ist.
Ob die Umweltschutz betreiben, morgen tot umfallen, Rad fahren oder nackt um die Bäume tanzen, ist im Ergebnis so wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich verstehe das Anliegen der Menschen, aber ich sehe auch, dass sie ihre eigene Bedeutung für die gesamte Menschheit, die Natur, den Planeten, Raum und Zeit...völlig überschätzen!!!
Soviel Klimaschutz kann hier kein Europa + Skandinavien in einem Jahrzehnt produzieren, wie man z.B. in Brasilien mit Abholzung der Regenwälder in wenigen Monaten kaputt macht.
Und ja ich kenne das Argument "Irgendeiner muss ja mal anfangen, damit sich was ändert." Die Bewegung um die rundgekiffte Claudia Roth gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten und nach gut 40 Jahren muss man einfach mal eingestehen, dass dem Beispiel Deutschlands bis heute bestimmt 80% der Menschheit nicht gefolgt sind!
Wir sind in Sachen Klimaschutz zwar längst nicht ansatzweise führend, aber man schaue mal das Gesamtpaket auch jenseits von unmittelbarem Umweltschutz an(Recycling, Mülltrennung, Trinkwasser, Kanalisation, Verbesserung der Wasserqualität von Gewässern...) => Auweiaaa.
Geh mal nach Russland und schau was die Gas sinnlos abfackeln, 90 Millionen Tonnen Atommüll im Meer, in Form von altem Reaktormüll und still gelegten U- Booten verrotten lassen oder wie in Indonesien der Alltagsmüll einfach überall entsorgt wird(keine Kanalisation, keine Müllabfuhr, keine Abfallwirtschaft überhaupt... nichts), Chile, Afrika und nun auch wieder Brasilien, nach der Wahl des südamerikanischen Trump für Latinos, der jetzt den Wald wieder im Akkord abholzen will.
Lachhaft, das ist wie die Weltmeisterschaft im Fußballspielen gewinnen wollen, mit 11 Mann, von denen nur 2 Leute Lust haben, der Rest nicht weiß was ein Ball ist oder null Talent hat.


----------



## Nemo (8. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja und pföanzenbecken haben oft eine CO 2 Anlage zur Düngung. ....und schon wäre ein möglicher Bezug hergestellt.


Na Gottseidank seid ihr Experten wieder noch schlauer als die Forscher


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. Juli 2019)

Innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit habend sich weltweit mehr als 2 Mio Schüler oder studierende demonstriert und somit die Erkenntnisse in einer viel breiteren Bevölkerung in das Bewusstsein gerückt. Das ist schon mal ich zu verachten. 

Aber es gibt ja noch andere Gemeinschaften,  die an der Gestaltung der Welt weltweit arbeiten. Hier sei zum Beispiel plant for the planet zu nennen, hier wird das Problem von einer anderen Seite angegangen ein Projekt eines deutschen Schülers, der im Alter von 9 Jahren dieses Projekt angestoßen hat und heute 12 Jahre später zu einem weltweitem Engagement aufgebaut hat. 

Zum Glück gibt es Menschen,  die mit ihrem Idealismus, mit ihrem Engagement vorangehen und dann aushandeln mitreißen und aktivieren. Unsere heeren Taten,  die du an führst sind in vielerlei hinsicht weitaus weniger rühmlich, als du vielleicht denkst. Viele Fortschritte haben wir erreicht,  indem wir die Probleme in andere Staaten exportiert haben, ungeachtet, ob es um Müll,  belastende Produktionsverfahren oder problematische landwirtschaftliche Produkte wie Palmöl,  Soja, Baumwolle usw.

Wer sich an der Verbesserung beteiligt, verdient meine Achtung,  wer nur Ausreden anführt, sollte auch dementsprechend beurteilt werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Innerhalb dieser kurzen Zeit habend sich weltweit mehr als 2 Mio Schüler oder studierende demonstriert und somit die Erkenntnisse in einer viel breiteren Bevölkerung in das Bewusstsein gerückt. Das ist schon mal ich zu verachten.
> 
> Aber es gibt ja noch andere Gemeinschaften,  die an der Gestaltung der Welt weltweit arbeiten. Hier sei zum Beispiel plant for the planet zu nennen, hier wird das Problem von einer anderen Seite angegangen ein Projekt eines deutschen Schülers, der im Alter von 9 Jahren dieses Projekt angestoßen hat und heute 12 Jahre später zu einem weltweitem Engagement aufgebaut hat.
> 
> ...



Ich bin Angler, Jäger und Naturfreund (wie mein Nickname so schön sagt ), aber halt auch auf der Welt ziemlich weit rumgekommen und gnadenlos rational denkend (sagt zumindest mein Chef ).

Meine Meinung: Völlig egal, ob der Klimawandel menschengemacht oder maßgeblich von anderen Quellen mitverursacht ist (https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...50-megatonnen-kohlendioxid-aus-a-1276007.html), er ist da und lässt sich auch nicht mehr abwenden. Die Menschheit wird davon nicht untergehen, aber es wird absehbar großen Migrationsdruck geben, der nicht wirklich humanistisch lösbar ist (Salvini lässt grüßen). E-Autos sind technologisch betrachtet keine Lösung für Flächenländer (Preis, Reichweite, Ladeinfrastruktur, ...) und in den USA und in Asien (nicht in den Städten, aber auf dem Land) werden auch in 30 Jahren noch die Verbrenner tuckern. Außerdem wird aktuell komplett das Thema Methan ausgeblendet (https://www.dw.com/de/hoher-methanausstoß-gefährdet-klimaziele/a-36739723).

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Lösung aus einer Kombination von Bevölkerungsrückgang (wird nicht lustig), Technik (auch maßgeblich Gentechnik) und Änderung der Lebensgewohnheiten (https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...kten-essen-eine-alternative-zum-fleisch-33101) bestehen wird.

Mir fehlt bei der ganzen Diskussion zu dem Thema Rationalität und Augenmaß. Die Welt wird nicht dadurch gerettet, dass man irrationale Ziele verfolgt, die die Bevölkerung nicht mit trägt (die AfD freut sich), sondern dass man Dinge global und realistisch betrachtet.

Beispiel: Stromerzeugung mit Windkraft und Solarenergie ist super, aber ohne Kernkraft wird das alles nix. Da schreit der Deutsche, aber am Ende gewinnt immer die Physik.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Juli 2019)

Sauber machen ist greifbarer als Meinung machen - um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. 

Gesinnungswandel und Umweltbewusstsein ist eine Sache der Aufklärung und Erziehung- politischer (blinder) Aktionismus, Strafbesteuerung und Co führt nicht wirklich weiter....

Bitte lasst das Thema nicht wieder ausarten und verzichtet auf persönliche Anmache....


----------



## Bertone (8. Juli 2019)

@Nemo 
Jup, eine CO2-Zunahme in der Atmosphäre sorgt auch für eine Erhöhung des bio-verfügbaren Kohlenstoff im Wasser. Grundlage hierfür sind das Massenwirkungsgestz, bzw. das Löslichkeitsprodukt des Systems Gas-Flüssigkeit und dem Partialdruck der relevanten Komponente.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler, Jäger und Naturfreund (wie mein Nickname so schön sagt ), aber halt auch auf der Welt ziemlich weit rumgekommen und gnadenlos rational denkend (sagt zumindest mein Chef ).
> 
> Meine Meinung: Völlig egal, ob der Klimawandel menschengemacht oder maßgeblich von anderen Quellen mitverursacht ist (https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...50-megatonnen-kohlendioxid-aus-a-1276007.html), er ist da und lässt sich auch nicht mehr abwenden. Die Menschheit wird davon nicht untergehen, aber es wird absehbar großen Migrationsdruck geben, der nicht wirklich humanistisch lösbar ist (Salvini lässt grüßen). E-Autos sind technologisch betrachtet keine Lösung für Flächenländer (Preis, Reichweite, Ladeinfrastruktur, ...) und in den USA und in Asien (nicht in den Städten, aber auf dem Land) werden auch in 30 Jahren noch die Verbrenner tuckern. Außerdem wird aktuell komplett das Thema Methan ausgeblendet (https://www.dw.com/de/hoher-methanausstoß-gefährdet-klimaziele/a-36739723).
> 
> ...


Stimmt das ist rational, wo die Masse glaubt und hofft.
Gnadenlos rational ist es aber nicht.....
Das wäre eher meine Vorstellung die Menschen können gar nicht nachhaltig handeln, was sie auch nie bewiesen haben.
Selbst wenn es Vernümpftige gibt,die verzichten, werden diese dann gnadenlos von Anderen lächelnd verdrängt.
Mag sein das Wir das vielleicht noch 100 oder gar 300 Jahre durchhalten, aber dann werden viele lebensnotwendigen Dinge, ausgebeutet, vernichtet oder vergiftet sein.
Wie rücksichtsvoll dann Menschen in Not sind kann man sich denken...auch die werden auf Nachhaltigkeit pfeifen.
Wobei ein gezielter langfristiger Bevölkerungsrückbau viele Probleme friedlich lösen könnte, aber bislang wollen  Alle nur Wachstum und man versucht und hofft, die Folgen in den Griff zu bekommen.
Jedes Wachstum ist endlich, wenn man die Erde nicht verlässt, bevor einem die Rohstoffe ausgehen.

Nun das sind Gedankengänge wie sie in den 70er und 80er weit verbreitet waren, damals dacht man weniger positiv und eher kritischer.
Ich habe das Gefühl das heute eher hoffnungsfroher, fortschrittgläubiger und weniger kritisch gedacht wird.
Leider sehe ich keinen Grund, da echte Fortschritte zu sehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> @Nemo
> Jup, eine CO2-Zunahme in der Atmosphäre sorgt auch für eine Erhöhung des bio-verfügbaren Kohlenstoff im Wasser. Grundlage hierfür sind das Massenwirkungsgestz, bzw. das Löslichkeitsprodukt des Systems Gas-Flüssigkeit und dem Partialdruck der relevanten Komponente.


Und wenn die dann wieder im Boden zu Kohle, Erdöl, Butan oder Erdgas geworden sind, ist das Co² wieder eingelagert.
Geht ruck zuck,.....dauert nur ein bischen länger als Kontinente benögen weit üder die Erdkruste zu treiben, oder ganze Gebirge zu Staub zerfallen sind.
Sorry wie blasen nun in wenigen Jahren raus was in vielen Millionen eingelagert wurde.
Deshalbb wachsen die Pflanzen aber nicht zig tausendmal schneller, denn die Lichtmenge liefert die Energie zum Wachstum und nicht das Co².


----------



## Nemo (8. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> @Nemo
> Jup, eine CO2-Zunahme in der Atmosphäre sorgt auch für eine Erhöhung des bio-verfügbaren Kohlenstoff im Wasser. Grundlage hierfür sind das Massenwirkungsgestz, bzw. das Löslichkeitsprodukt des Systems Gas-Flüssigkeit und dem Partialdruck der relevanten Komponente.


Prima, erzähl das Dr. Chuanmin Hu, Ihr löst das Problem und gewinnt den Greta-Preis


----------



## Bertone (9. Juli 2019)

'Deshalbb wachsen die Pflanzen aber nicht zig tausendmal schneller, denn die Lichtmenge liefert die Energie zum Wachstum und nicht das Co².'

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen wie schnell Pflanzen wachsen, bzw. sich vermehren können, klar ist nur es handelt sich um eine Exponentalfunktion oder eine Form einer Fibonacci-Folge, wenn die Bedingungen dafür gegeben sind.
Das ist richtig, nur eben ohne ausreichend #Bausubstanz# ist die Energiebereitstellung ohne Signifikanz. Wobei letztere gerade in südlichen Breiten in den obersten Wasserschichten ohnehin exorbitant hoch ist, also bei Vorhandensein von genügend geeignetem Material zum Aufbau organischer Struktur die Energiebereitstellung praktisch immer ausreichend ist. Es genügt sich die Solarkonstante anzusehen, um das zu sehen. Und dazu trägt eben auch der CO2-Eintrag aus der Atmosphäre bei.

Nemo: Dem muss ich das nicht erzählen, der weiß das. Allerdings ist sein Arbeitsschwerpunkt etwas anders gelagert.
https://www.gulfbase.org/people/dr-chuanmin-hu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler, Jäger und Naturfreund (wie mein Nickname so schön sagt ), aber halt auch auf der Welt ziemlich weit rumgekommen und gnadenlos rational denkend (sagt zumindest mein Chef ).



So rational finde ich dein Posting jetzt nicht, auch wenn ich in manchem Aspekt zustimme.

Sowohl die Brände als auch zunehmender Methan Ausstoss werden von dem sich verändernden Klima begünstigt, bzw. verstärkt, oder gar erst möglich. So spielt Trockenheit dabei eine Rolle.  

Angesichts der Tatsache,  daß ganze Gesellschaften sich Vegan oder vegetarisch ernähren, angesichts der Tatsache das wir heute tierisches Eiweiß in geschlossenen Systemen produzieren können, Aquaponic sei hier zum Beispiel zu nennen, frage ich mich, warum alle Welt auf immer strohige Insektenbbeine anführt, wenn wir uns über Alternativen zu unseren heutigen Ernährungsgewohnheiten unterhalten. Und das als Angler. 

Als rationaler Mensch die Atomkraft anzuführen,  wenn die Entsorgung nicht geklärt ist und das Thema Kühlung bei zunehmend schwankenden Wasserständen unserer Flüsse, scheint mir schwierig, bin da aber auch nicht so in der Thematik. 

Wesentlich scheint mir,  das wir zunächst mal unsere Lebensgewohnheiten ändern müssen.

Verkehr ist ein Thema,  und Verbrennungsmotoren wird es wahrscheinlich noch länger geben, aber wenn man beispielsweise Power to Gas mit einbezieht, ist der Verkehr dennoch fast klimaneutral möglich, wenn nur genug erneuerbare Energie zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (9. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler, Jäger und Naturfreund (wie mein Nickname so schön sagt ), aber halt auch auf der Welt ziemlich weit rumgekommen und gnadenlos rational denkend (sagt zumindest mein Chef ).
> 
> Meine Meinung: Völlig egal, ob der Klimawandel menschengemacht oder maßgeblich von anderen Quellen mitverursacht ist (https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...50-megatonnen-kohlendioxid-aus-a-1276007.html), er ist da und lässt sich auch nicht mehr abwenden. Die Menschheit wird davon nicht untergehen, aber es wird absehbar großen Migrationsdruck geben, der nicht wirklich humanistisch lösbar ist (Salvini lässt grüßen). E-Autos sind technologisch betrachtet keine Lösung für Flächenländer (Preis, Reichweite, Ladeinfrastruktur, ...) und in den USA und in Asien (nicht in den Städten, aber auf dem Land) werden auch in 30 Jahren noch die Verbrenner tuckern. Außerdem wird aktuell komplett das Thema Methan ausgeblendet (https://www.dw.com/de/hoher-methanausstoß-gefährdet-klimaziele/a-36739723).
> 
> ...



Schon der Begriff rational lässt mich aufhorchen, denn der bewegt sich immer nur in selbst gestrickten Denkmustern und  systematisch oktroyierten Grenzen. Ohne diese Grenzen aufzubrechen wird sich aber mal gar nichts ändern. An den gegenwärtigen Verhältnissen ist nämlich so gut wie nichts rational. 
Fangen wir mal beim Bevölkerungswachstum an, alle Daten und Fakten belegen, dass der Schlüssel hierbei im Wohlstand  der Gesellschaften liegen. Real sieht es so aus, dass die überwiegende Zahl von Kinder weiterhin in relative Armut geboren werden. Rational wäre es diese Spirale aufzubrechen, real sieht es aber so aus, dass unsere Ordnung genau von dieser wenige Gewinner und viele Verlierer Systematik überhaupt aufrechterhalten wird.
Unsere Lebensbedingungen sind dabei eben auch auf der Verliererseite und wen das wiederum am stärksten betrifft ist auch klar.
Zum Thema Energieversorgung, uns steht quasi grenzenlos Sonnenenergie zur Verfügung, blöderweise aber eben dort, wo damit auch Wohlstandstransfer verbunden wäre, denn Wüsten gibt es relativ wenige in den großen Industrienationen. Der Maßstab bleibt eben Konkurrenzfähigkeit und nicht Rationalität, das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Obendrauf kommen dann noch Interessen, die so weit von Rationalität entfernt sind wie nur irgend möglich. Rational sind eben nur globale Denkansätze, die aber völlig konträr zu den Grundlagen des Weltwirtschaftssystems sind. Dazu kommt, dass schon die Bildungssysteme der großen Industrienationen genau auf diesen als unumstößlich geltenden Prinzipien aufgebaut sind und auch hier in der Zukunft wenig Rationalität zu erwarten ist.
Die größte Fluchtursache wird auch in Zukunft die relative Armut und Chancenlosigkeit sein, der Klimawandel wird dies nur verschärfen, denn die von Dir angesprochenen technologischen Lösungen werden eben wieder nur einem Teil der Menschheit zur Verfügung stehen.

Am Ende gewinnt eben nicht die Physik sondern schnöde Interessen sowie Effizienz und Wirtschaftlichkeit im vorhandenen System, ansonsten wäre klimaneutrale Energieversorgung schon lange kein Thema mehr. Solange aber selbst die elementarsten Grundbedürfnisse einen systematischen Preis mit horrenden Gewinnabsichten haben wird sich eben nix ändern und das ist nicht Rationalität sondern Realismus. 
Also genießt Euren Status auf dieser Welt solange dieser noch besteht, von mir aus auch mit Müllsammeln oder Staubsaugen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...
> Als rationaler Mensch die Atomkraft anzuführen,  wenn die Entsorgung nicht geklärt ist und das Thema Kühlung bei zunehmend schwankenden Wasserständen unserer Flüsse, scheint mir schwierig, bin da aber auch nicht so in der Thematik....


Den Punkt sehe ich ebenso kritisch und behaupte dreist, es geht definitiv ohne!
Regenerative Energie wird noch lange nicht so ausgeschöpft, wie es ginge und gepaart mit intelligenter Architektur, "Power to gas" usw. geht abartig viel.
Jeder Haushalt ist grundsätzlich einmal in der Lage seinen Energiebedarf selbst zu decken, wenn man es zukünftig richtig angeht. Starke Behauptung, aber wie komme ich auf so ein schmales Brett"?
Nun ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen und Freund, der hat in der Region Karlsruhe/Bretten(Oberderdingen) als vermutlich Erster, Anfang der 90- ziger, sein Haus(ein Holz-/Blockhaus nach kanadischen Vorbild) als Bausatz gekauft und mit Nachbarn, Verwandten, Freunden und Bekannten selbst zusammen gebaut. Die Wände Außenwände sind 70 cm dick, zwischen Innen- und Außenwand ist der Hohlraum mit Korkschüttung aufgefüllt. Der Kollege hat sich dann, als der Solarhype nicht einmal richtig losgegangen war, wieder als einer der ersten, Solarpanels aufs Dach geknallt. Seine Heizung lief über Flüssiggas(Tank im Garten eingegraben) und hatte von Anfang an in der Hauptsache den Job, Warmwasser zu produzieren, weil die Hütte so abartig dämmt, dass er beinahe die Hälfte vom Winter nicht einmal heizen muss, um die Raumtemperatur zu halten.
Der Kamerad geht von der Energiebilanz her, jedes Jahr mit einem Energieüberschuss aus dem Jahr raus, sprich er bekommt mehr Kohle von der Einspeisung ins Netz, als er z.B. Strom verbraucht. Er sagt, dass selbst noch Power vom Dach kommt, wenn es dicht bewölkt ist. Gar nix kommt eigentlich nur bei finsterer Nacht!
Für die wenigen Wochen im Jahr, in denen er gelegentlich zuheizen muss, hat er nun seit einiger Zeit einen Ofen, der Holz- Pellets, Scheitholz, Reisig nach dem Holzvergaserprinzip nutzen kann, der gleichzeitig als Herd und Pizza- Backofen genutzt werden kann(Deko, Nutzgegenstand, Raumheizung in einem Gerät).
Sein nächster "Hirnfurz" ist ein Blockkraftheizwerk und eine Vernetzung mit den Nachbarn. Daher kann ich aus erster Hand sagen, mit den richtigen Technologien und Leuten, ist der Energiebedarf locker zu decken.
Nutzt man nun Geothermie, Solar, Wasserkraft, Gezeitenkraftwerke, Aufwindkraftwerke(Thermik als Energiequelle), Batteriespeicher, Power to Gas usw., dann braucht ganz sicher keine Sau mehr Atomenergie!
Alleine was man in unbevölkerten Wüstenregionen, über Solar, an Energie gewinnen kann, ist ein mehrfaches des gesamten jetzigen und zukünftigen Energiebedarfs auf dem gesamten Planeten.
Wie viele Offshore Windparks auf See alleine laufen, ohne dass die Energie uns zur Verfügung steht, weil man die leitungsmäßige Anbindung ans Festland bislang nicht fertig gestellt hat, zeigt dass es mehr an der Infrastruktur mangelt und damit an der Tatsache, dass es vielleicht besser wäre die Stromproduktion in staatlicher Hand zu haben, als in den Händen gieriger, Kapitalmarkt getriebener Konzerne!

Atomenergie ist nur geil, weil man saubillig, saumäßig profitabel Geld machen kann. Die Verluste/Probleme wie Entsorgung, werden in der Bananenrepublik Deutschland sozialisiert, Folgen eines eventuellen Supergau => kein Problem zahlt der Steuerzahler, also der Steuerzahler kommt für alles auf was Bilanzen belastet und die Konzerne brauchen eigentlich nur im Geld zu schwimmen, da die Gewinne bei den Aktionären und Konzernen bleiben.


----------



## ollidi (10. Juli 2019)

Ach Leute...  Ihr habt doch aber bestimmt gesehen das wir uns hier unter "Angeln Allgemein" befinden?
Also kommt doch bitte wieder zum Thema Angeln zurück.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Den Punkt sehe ich ebenso kritisch und behaupte dreist, es geht definitiv ohne!
> Regenerative Energie wird noch lange nicht so ausgeschöpft, wie es ginge und gepaart mit intelligenter Architektur, "Power to gas" usw. geht abartig viel.
> Jeder Haushalt ist grundsätzlich einmal in der Lage seinen Energiebedarf selbst zu decken, wenn man es zukünftig richtig angeht. Starke Behauptung, aber wie komme ich auf so ein schmales Brett"?
> Nun ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen und Freund, der hat in der Region Karlsruhe/Bretten(Oberderdingen) als vermutlich Erster, Anfang der 90- ziger, sein Haus(ein Holz-/Blockhaus nach kanadischen Vorbild) als Bausatz gekauft und mit Nachbarn, Verwandten, Freunden und Bekannten selbst zusammen gebaut. Die Wände Außenwände sind 70 cm dick, zwischen Innen- und Außenwand ist der Hohlraum mit Korkschüttung aufgefüllt. Der Kollege hat sich dann, als der Solarhype nicht einmal richtig losgegangen war, wieder als einer der ersten, Solarpanels aufs Dach geknallt. Seine Heizung lief über Flüssiggas(Tank im Garten eingegraben) und hatte von Anfang an in der Hauptsache den Job, Warmwasser zu produzieren, weil die Hütte so abartig dämmt, dass er beinahe die Hälfte vom Winter nicht einmal heizen muss, um die Raumtemperatur zu halten.
> ...



Klar geht es rein technisch betrachtet mit 100% EE. Die Frage ist allerdings, zu welchem Preis pro kWh. Wir haben derzeit bereits die höchsten Strompreise in Europa. Power2Gas und andere Maßnahmen zur Unterstützung der EE-Anteile an der Gesamtstromerzeugung bedeuten aufgrund der Wirkungsgradverluste und Aufwände einen weiteren massiven Anstieg der Strompreise mit daraus Abwanderung der Industrie aus Deutschland und Belastung der privaten Haushalte. Das sind die gut bezahlten Jobs, die maßgeblich zum Wohlstand im land beitragen. Drei Mal darfst du raten, was bei den nächsten Wahlen passieren würde. 

Eine ähnliche Situation trifft man übrigens beim Thema Elektromobilität an. Funktioniert, kostet aber pro Auto leider das Doppelte eines heutigen Ford Focus. Erkläre mal einem Familienvater in strukturschwacher Gegend, dass er für seine 80km Pendlerstrecke jetzt ein Auto für 40.000 € brauch. Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Wer wird eigentlich in die Ladeinfrastruktur (mit entsprechender Nachrüstung der Stromversorgung für Power-Ladestationen in Tiefgaragen etc.) investieren, um künftig die vielen Tausende E-Autos zu versorgen? Hier ein interessanter Beitrag zu dem Thema von Prof. Lesch: 




Zum Thema Hausbau: Lass dir mal von deinem Bekannten ausrechnen, wieviel ein m2 Wohnfläche in seinem Super-Holzhaus gekostet hat, inklusive Solarpanels etc. Und dann erkläre mir, wie man unter der Berücksichtigung der vielen Umweltvorgaben das Problem der in Deutschland exorbitanten Baukosten lösen will: https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...tml?ticket=ST-347027-hlPxSbRWun05i9IV2gbE-ap4

Und selbst wenn wir das alles durchziehen, wird das an der Klimaentwicklung nichts ändern, denn der Klimawandel wird ganz wo anders auf der Welt angetrieben: https://www.spiegel.de/plus/oekostr...klimas-a-00000000-0002-0001-0000-000164759154 Und ich behaupte zu wissen, wie das ausgeht. Ich arbeite täglich mit Leuten aus Indien zusammen und wir sind mit indischen Familien befreundet. Das ist eine andere Welt. Da zählt aktuell vor allem eines: Strom- und Wasserversorgung für Milliarden Menschen, egal woher.

Die Politik steht vor der nicht lösbaren Aufgabe, den Wandel hin zu regenerativer Energieversorgung ohne Verlust an Lebensstandard und ohne signifikante Kostensteigerungen für Wirtschaft und Privatpersonen umzusetzen. Und klar könnte Kernkraft hier eine große Rolle zur CO2-neutralen Stromerzeugung in der Zukunft spielen. Wenn es mit der EE-Einspeisung eng wird, sichert Deutschland aktuell seine Stromversorgung durch Import vom Kohle- und Atomstrom. Wenn die anderen Länder unserem Ansatz folgenden würden, würde es regelmäßig dunkel in Europa. Eine Strategie sieht anders aus.


----------



## Nemo (10. Juli 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ach Leute...  Ihr habt doch aber bestimmt gesehen das wir uns hier unter "Angeln Allgemein" befinden?
> Also kommt doch bitte wieder zum Thema Angeln zurück.


Dann musst Du vermutlich den ganzen Thread verschieben. Ich empfehle den Bereich Rezepte, denn Algen kann man prima essen. Aber nicht zu viel davon, sonst wird man zu grün.

Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage des TE: ...oder eher nicht.


----------



## ollidi (10. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Dann musst Du vermutlich den ganzen Thread verschieben.


Oder jeden Post löschen, der nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Dann gibt es hier aber nur noch leere Seiten...


----------



## Nemo (10. Juli 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Oder jeden Post löschen, der nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.
> Dann gibt es hier aber nur noch leere Seiten...


Das stimmt, aber schon das Thema hat ja nichts mit Angeln zu tun, deshalb kann man ja auch keine Antworten erwarten, die aufs Angeln bezogen sind


----------



## ollidi (10. Juli 2019)

Siehst Du?


----------



## Nemo (10. Juli 2019)

Ja, sehe ich. Deshalb habe ich ja auch eine Verschiebung in den OT Bereich Sonstiges oder in diesem Fall passend "Rezepte" empfohlen.

Die Algen schön mit Gemüsebrühe, Eierstich oder ein
 Ei verquirlen, ein wenig Sojasauce und zum Schluss ein paar Eismeergarnelen rein, herrlich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Juli 2019)

ollidi schrieb:


> Oder jeden Post löschen, der nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat.
> Dann gibt es hier aber nur noch leere Seiten...



Es tut mir fast leid, das ihr euch damit auseinandersetzen müsst, aber es ist das bewegende Thema unserer Zeit und hat durchaus auch mit der Angelei zu tun, wie am Beispiel des Dorsch, des Hering deutlich und unmittelbar zu sehen ist und im Einfluss auf unsere Gewässer durch verändertes Niederschlagsverhalten mittelbar, wenn Niedrigwasserstände und Hochwasserereignisse häufiger auftreten.


----------



## Nemo (10. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es tut mir fast leid, das ihr euch damit auseinandersetzen müsst, aber es ist das bewegende Thema unserer Zeit und hat durchaus auch mit der Angelei zu tun, wie am Beispiel des Dorsch, des Hering deutlich und unmittelbar zu sehen ist und im Einfluss auf unsere Gewässer durch verändertes Niederschlagsverhalten mittelbar, wenn Niedrigwasserstände und Hochwasserereignisse häufiger auftreten.



Ändert nichts daran, dass die Ursache hier am erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag (man vermutet den Amazonas-Bereich) liegt und nicht am Klima. Also hör doch auf hier sinnlos reinzuspammen.

@olllidi ...Gewässergütebestimmung als Bereich könnte auch noch passen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juli 2019)

Dann versuche ich mal einen kleinen Bogen zu spannen. Diese Dokumentation zeigt an konkreten Beispielen worum es eigentlich geht und mit welcher Arroganz die Industriestaaten die durch sie erschaffenen Probleme nun auch noch am liebsten woanders lösen wollen anstatt ihre Hausaufgaben zu erledigen. Eines wird ganz klar, ohne Wohlstandstransfers wird es nicht funktionieren, das ist die Mutter aller Probleme und der muss auch noch bei den richtigen ankommen. Allein mit modernem Ablasshandel ist es nicht getan, denn gerne schaffen wir damit neue Probleme.

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/083972-000-A/wem-gehoert-das-meer/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Klar geht es rein technisch betrachtet mit 100% EE. Die Frage ist allerdings, zu welchem Preis pro kWh. Wir haben derzeit bereits die höchsten Strompreise in Europa. Power2Gas und andere Maßnahmen zur Unterstützung der EE-Anteile an der Gesamtstromerzeugung bedeuten aufgrund der Wirkungsgradverluste und Aufwände einen weiteren massiven Anstieg der Strompreise mit daraus Abwanderung der Industrie aus Deutschland und Belastung der privaten Haushalte. Das sind die gut bezahlten Jobs, die maßgeblich zum Wohlstand im land beitragen. Drei Mal darfst du raten, was bei den nächsten Wahlen passieren würde.
> 
> Eine ähnliche Situation trifft man übrigens beim Thema Elektromobilität an. Funktioniert, kostet aber pro Auto leider das Doppelte eines heutigen Ford Focus. Erkläre mal einem Familienvater in strukturschwacher Gegend, dass er für seine 80km Pendlerstrecke jetzt ein Auto für 40.000 € brauch. Und wo wir schon dabei sind: Wer wird eigentlich in die Ladeinfrastruktur (mit entsprechender Nachrüstung der Stromversorgung für Power-Ladestationen in Tiefgaragen etc.) investieren, um künftig die vielen Tausende E-Autos zu versorgen? Hier ein interessanter Beitrag zu dem Thema von Prof. Lesch:
> 
> ...



Das ist aber alles nur so, weil Effizienz nach Marktgesichtspunkten und Gewinnerzielungsabsichten auch den Energiesektor bestimmen. Die Hauptanliegen wie Nachhaltigkeit, CO2 Neutralität und Versorgungssicherheit für *alle* können in diesem Umfeld gar nicht berücksichtigt werden und das wird auch nie funktionieren. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft ist in den meisten Fällen von Grundbedürfnissen eben zum Scheitern verurteilt. Energiegewinnung aus fossilen Brennstoffen ist eben solange konkurrenzlos bis diese Maxime durchbrochen oder die Rohstoffe eben alle sind.
Wirkungsgrade spielen eben nur solange eine Rolle, wie dieses Konstrukt, welches sich Energiemarkt nennt, aufrechterhalten wird. Hier darf man selbstverständlich skeptisch sein ob das jemals gelingt, die Gründe habe ich weiter oben genannt. 
Wenn Deutschland am Ende nämlich CO2 neutrale Energie aus den Wüsten Afrikas verbraucht, die mit Technologie- und Wohlstandstransfer verbunden ist, haben alle etwas davon. Nur will das eben keiner im Angesicht geopolitischer Macht- und Verteilungsspielchen. Ein jeder bangt um seine Stellung im Weltgefüge und will kein Stück davon abgeben.
Entweder die Welt findet sich in Großteilen zusammen und löst das Problem oder es wird sich nichts ändern.
Wir zerstören halt lieber weiter die Umwelt, halten unsere Rohstofflieferanten klein, schaffen Absatzmärkte für unsere eigenen subventionierten Produkte und wehren uns mit Militär gegen Flüchtlinge, ist ja schließlich auch ein lukrativer Markt. Die Vorzeigemarktwirtschaft hat sogar die Gefängnisse privatisiert und mit Gewinnerzielungsabsichten ausgestattet, Ergebnis ist bekannt.


----------



## Nemo (11. Juli 2019)

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, dass es noch viele weitere dringende Probleme gibt steht außer Frage. Aber ich habe hier jetzt keinen Beitrag darüber gelesen, welche Schäden durch die Regenwaldabholzung verursacht werden, sondern alle reden schon wieder von Energiebilanzen und woher der Strom kommt. Schade.
Deshalb bin ich dafür, so etwas differenziert zu betrachten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles schön und gut, dass es noch viele weitere dringende Probleme gibt steht außer Frage. Aber ich habe hier jetzt keinen Beitrag darüber gelesen, welche Schäden durch die Regenwaldabholzung verursacht werden, sondern alle reden schon wieder von Energiebilanzen und woher der Strom kommt. Schade.
> Deshalb bin ich dafür, so etwas differenziert zu betrachten.



Die Regenwaldabholzung ist eine direkte Folge der oben geschilderten Systematik. Aus welchem Grund sollten diese Länder ihre Regenwälder schützen? Um unseren Wohlstand und Lebensverhältnisse zu sichern und auf eigene Entwicklungschancen nach unserem Vorbild zu verzichten? Welche anderen Entwicklungschancen haben diese Länder mit 100 Jahren Technologierückstand im geopolitischen Gefüge? Was gibt es da noch differenzierter zu betrachten? Wir haben unser Welt so gestrickt und zahlen eben auch den Preis dafür, selbst am anderen Ende der Welt. Wir können uns in Gänze aber immer noch entscheiden ob das so schlau ist. Allerdings fällt diese Entscheidung mit Sicherheit nicht in Deutschland. Die Probleme sind nun mal grundsätzlicher Natur und nicht im kleinklein nationalstaatlicher Interessen zu bewältigen.


----------



## Nemo (11. Juli 2019)

Deshalb kommt der Algenwandel trotzdem nicht vom Klimawandel

Du verstehst nicht, was ich sagen will. Wenn man die Ursachen nicht differenziert betrachtet und an unterschiedlichen Stellen ansetzt und argumentiert, denkt der durchschnittlich begabte Grünschnabel, dass  der Algenwandel dadurch bekämpft wird, in dem man in Deutschland das Autofahren verbietet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (11. Juli 2019)

Hab ja nur Deine Anmerkung zum Regenwald kommentiert. Dem Grünschnabel der das glaubt, dem brauchste eh nix erklären. Allerdings wäre dem wahrscheinlich schon geholfen, gäbe es einen öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr der seinen Namen verdient und der sein Grundbedürfnis nach Mobilität befriedigt, Radwegenetz eingeschlossen. Blöderweise ist auch das ein Markt und siehe da, Autofahren und Fliegen ist günstiger.


----------



## Nemo (11. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Hab ja nur Deine Anmerkung zum Regenwald kommentiert. Dem Grünschnabel der das glaubt, dem brauchste eh nix erklären. Allerdings wäre dem wahrscheinlich schon geholfen, gäbe es einen öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr der seinen Namen verdient und der sein Grundbedürfnis nach Mobilität befriedigt, Radwegenetz eingeschlossen. Blöderweise ist auch das ein Markt und siehe da, Autofahren und Fliegen ist günstiger.



Das schlimme ist nur, dass viele der Grünen meinen, dass man das Problem dadurch löst, indem man das Auto fahren teurer macht. Das hat dann zur Folge, dass weder ÖPNV noch Auto fahren funktioniert. Das Auto wird man übrigens immer noch brauchen, allerdings könnte man mit einem guten ÖPNV-System insb. in Städten und Ballungszentren sehr viel erreichen. Für die Billig-Fliegerei habe ich tatsächlich ebenfalls kein Verständnis.

So, jetzt bin ich raus, bevor ich wieder wegen OT verwarnt werde


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass die Ursache hier am erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag (man vermutet den Amazonas-Bereich) liegt und nicht am Klima. Also hör doch auf hier sinnlos reinzuspammen.
> 
> @olllidi ...Gewässergütebestimmung als Bereich könnte auch noch passen.



Die Betrachtung der Strömungsverhältnisse, die dort von West Afrika in Richtung Südamerika vorherschen würde heißen,  das das warme Amazonaswasser erst mal den weg dorthin finden müsste. 


CO2 ist bei Pflanzenwachstum und Photosynthese ein wesentlicher Faktor, wie auch die Nährstoffversorgung, aber auch der Ph-wert spielt eine Rolle und auch hier greift co2 verändernd ein.


----------



## thanatos (11. Juli 2019)

Damyl schrieb:


> Ganz einfach :
> Die Kiddis brüllen "ICH WILL"
> Den Rest sollen wie immer die Eltern machen


mich würde interessieren wie viele demonstrieren in den Ferien ,oder ist das nur geil wenn´s mit schulschwänzen
verbunden ist .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> ... ich habe hier jetzt keinen Beitrag darüber gelesen, welche Schäden durch die Regenwaldabholzung verursacht werden, ...




Welche Schäden?
Das Grünzeug namens Regenwald ist eines der letzten großen Waldvorkommen dieses Ausmaßes und macht per Photosynthese aus dem bösen CO², die 21% Prozent Sauerstoff in deiner Atemluft, die auch du zum Leben brauchst. Gäbe es global gesehen genug Wald, z.B. wie vor 100 Jahren, bräuchten wir heute nicht über Emissionen diskutieren, weil es nicht so ins Gewicht fiele, wie es heute der Fall ist.


----------



## Nemo (11. Juli 2019)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden...
Ich habe mich darüber beklagt, dass keiner hier auf das echte Problem (Regenwaldabholzung zwecks Plantagenanbau und Massen an Düngemitteln) eingegangen ist, sondern, vermutlich weil das Lesen und Verstehen des Artikels zu schwer war, sofort bei Wahrnehmung des (hier unzutreffenden) Begriffs KLIMA sofort die grünen Scheuklappen aufhatte und mit Greta-Plakaten wedelte und CO2-Schnappatmung bekommen hat...

Dass der Planet es schwer hat zu atmen, wenn man ihm die grüne Lunge abholzt und das ein weiterer wesentlicher Grund für die CO2 Probleme ist, ist ja auch jedem klar... aber auch das ist eine Begleiterscheinung und nicht die Ursache für das Thema um das es eigentlich geht


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Betrachtung der Strömungsverhältnisse, die dort von West Afrika in Richtung Südamerika vorherschen würde heißen,  das das warme Amazonaswasser erst mal den weg dorthin finden müsste..



https://seos-project.eu/oceancurrents/images/global_currents.png

genauer:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasilstrom#/media/Datei:South_Atlantic_Gyre.png


----------



## thanatos (12. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> hier gehts trotzdem um Algen.
> Oder sorgt das Klima für höheren Nährstoffeintrag?


Mit Sicherheit nicht ,aber sobald wir etwas in der Natur verändern reagiert sie darauf ,statt nun rum zu heulen sollte
man sich überlegen wie nutze ich nun das neue Angebot der Natur ,wo´s den Touristen stinkt abfischen ,kompostieren und auf den Acker bringen ,lohnt sich bei der Menge sicher und spart jede Menge Kunstdünger .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juli 2019)

Es gibt bestimmt tausende von Menschen, dir dir dankbar wären, wenn du dich da ran machst und das Problem löst. Wenn du damit noch zu Geld kommst, um so besser


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Juli 2019)

@Lajos1  es lief gerade ein interessanter Bericht im BR https://www.br.de/br-fernsehen/programmkalender/ausstrahlung-1864170.html 

Wenn man sich dann vor Augen führt, was das auch für uns als Angler bedeuten wird, kann man gar nicht glauben, das manche Angler sich dem Thema gänzlich verschließen


----------



## hans21 (27. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles nur so, weil Effizienz nach Marktgesichtspunkten und Gewinnerzielungsabsichten auch den Energiesektor bestimmen.



Das ist der entscheidende Aspekt. Man könnte auch sagen, *TANSTAAFL. 

*


----------



## Fruehling (27. Juli 2019)

Mindestens die Hälfte des weltweit produzierten Sauerstoffs kommt aus dem Meer.

Daß hier immer noch darüber diskutiert wird, ob die Ursachen solcher Algenauswüchse beim Klimawandel zu finden sind, halte ich persönlich für ebenso erschreckend wie den Ruf nach Atomkraft. Dieser Ruf ist, ganz nebenbei betrachtet, ein Schlag ins Gesicht weltweiter Ingenieurskunst, die sicher zu mehr imstande ist, als mit atomarem Zerfall Wasser zu erhitzen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

@bastido

https://pdodswr-a.akamaihd.net/swr/swr-fernsehen/swr-extra/2017/11/980584.xl.mp4


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. Juli 2019)

Lebt hier eigentlich jemand in der Nähe eines Kohletagebaues,und wenn ja,wie sehen Eure Gewässer von den Wasserständen her aus ? Mir geht es jetzt nicht um die trockenen Sommer der letzten Jahre,sondern um die Absenkung des Grundwasserspiegels in Tgb.-Regionen durch die Betreiber im allgemeinen,und den auch dadurch wahnsinnigen Wasserverlust seit den 1990er Jahren. Darüber wird von Seiten der Angler kaum gesprochen,schon gar nicht wenn der Konzern xyz der Brötchengeber ist.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Daß hier immer noch darüber diskutiert wird, ob die Ursachen solcher Algenauswüchse beim Klimawandel zu finden sind, halte ich persönlich für ebenso erschreckend wie den Ruf nach Atomkraft. Dieser Ruf ist, ganz nebenbei betrachtet, ein Schlag ins Gesicht weltweiter Ingenieurskunst, die sicher zu mehr imstande ist, als mit atomarem Zerfall Wasser zu erhitzen.



Na dann mal los und zeig uns Ingenieuren, wo der Hammer hängt. 

Die Realität sieht so aus: Derzeit befinden sich weltweit 1600 Kohlekraftwerke in Bau/Planung und 111 Kernkraftwerke.

Guckst du hier: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...ten-atomkraftwerke-in-verschiedenen-laendern/

Deine Argumentation bewegt sich auf dem Kompetenzlevel der Grünen. Einfach mal mit Fragen des Lastverhaltens beim Strombedarf, Einspeiseverhaltens von Wind- und Solaranlagen, Kosten in der Umsetzung von Speicherkonzepten usw. auseinandersetzen.

Und dabei das hier nicht vergessen: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...-verdopplung-des-energiebedarfs-a-516942.html

Wenn die Menschheit ihren Energiehunger einigermaßen CO2-neutral befriedigen will, bleibt nur die Kernkraft in Kombination mit EE. Und massive Forschung auf dem Gebiet der Kernfusion.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Genau!

Und es bringt auch nix hier Wucherpreise für Sprit zu verlangen weil deshalb ja nicht weniger gefahren werden muss.
Es fährt ja(fast) keiner aus Spaß durch die Gegend.
Alles nur Abzocke auf dem momentanen Klimahype!
Die da oben haben erkannt, dass tatasächlich Leute so dämlich sind mehr Geld für Sprit zu bezahlen weil sie denken man könnte damit die Welt retten. 


Oder 10 AKWs stillzulegen im grünen Traumtänzerwahn, während anderswo zig neue gebaut werden.
Damit gibt man nur die Kontrolle über die Reaktorsicherheit aus der Hand!

Ich weiß aber schon was passiert. 
Nichts hält den Klimawandel auf!
Man muss sich auf veränderte Lebensbedingungen vorbereiten anstatt zu versuchen ein versunkenes Schiff zu heben.
Es ist längst zehn nach zwölf!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Wirklich verwunderlich, daß einem Naturliebhaber nichts anderes einfällt. Soviel zum angeblichen Kompetenzlevel...

Schonmal über eine Reduzierung des Energieverbrauchs nachgedacht? 

Es wird langfristig nicht anders funktionieren, als mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen und der Welt zu zeigen, daß nachhaltiges Wirtschaften und CO₂-Neutralität durchaus miteinander vereinbar sind. Hierfür braucht es die Ingenieurskunst und eben nicht für eine Renaissance der gefährlichsten Energieerzeugung seit Menschengedenken!

Und wenn noch ein Fünkchen der unterstellten Rationalität greifbar ist, wird sie evtl. für ein paar Gedanken daran verwendet, wie sich allein die Sprachen über die Jahrtausende entwickelt haben um sich die völlige Unmöglichkeit vorzustellen, über Jahrhundertausende hinweg die dann immer noch existenziell wichtigen Dinge bzgl. der Atommüllendlagerung zu kommunizieren.

Darüber, daß die horrenden und leider immer noch externalisierten Kosten für den Atomschrott einer *der* Bremsschuhe bei der Entwicklung überlebensverträglicher Technologien der Energieerzeugung waren und sind, ist hier noch kein Wort geschrieben worden.

Menschen habe noch nie Ökosysteme gebaut - Ökosysteme aber den Menschen. Vielleicht sollte man hierüber mal etwas intensiver nachdenken, anstatt reflexartig seit langem antrainierte Worthülsen auszuatmen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Schonmal über eine Reduzierung des Energieverbrauchs nachgedacht?



Du hast im von mir verlinkten Beitrag aber schon die Realität gelesen, oder? Eine Verdopplung des Bedarfs wird erwartet. 

Komm mal ein bisschen in der Welt rum und wirst erkennen, dass da draußen mit unglaublicher Aggressivität alles auf den Kopf gestellt wird. Die Menschheit kann nur durch die Fortentwicklung vonTechnologien ihre Zukunft sichern, nicht durch irgendwelche Aufrufe zu weniger Mobilität und Einschränkung. Es geht um Gentechnik, Quantencomputer und Kernfusion, neue Transportsysteme und Industrie 4.0. Während wir in Europa über CO2-Steuer diskutieren, hängen uns die USA und China in den Zukunftstechnologien ab.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, wer hier eigentlich einem Hype hinterherhechelt?

Zweifelt wirklich irgendjemand ernsthaft daran, daß es auf einem endlichen Planeten kein unendliches Wachstum geben kann - bzw. daran, daß das in absehbarer Zeit auch der letzte Ami und die letzte Chinesin einsehen werden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Zweifelt wirklich irgendjemand ernsthaft daran, daß es auf einem endlichen Planeten kein unendliches Wachstum geben kann




Auf keinen Fall!!

Deshalb ist es längst überfällig die Menschheit zu reduzieren!
Es gibt nicht endlos Ressourcen und es können nicht Milliarden Menschen in "Wohlstand" leben. 
Das gibt der Planet nicht her!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Einverstanden. Wen magste denn per se davon ausschließen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Globale Geburtenkontrolle wäre der Weg.

Auch da gilt wieder - Deutschland allein kann nichts bewirken.

Und natürlich muss man dringend damit aufhören Entwicklung- und Schwellenländer auf das Niveau von Hochkulturen heben zu wollen um neue Absatzmärkte zu schaffen.

Es gibt natürlicherweise kein Recht auf ein Leben in Saus und Braus.
Man hat entweder Glück oder Pech mit dem Ort der Geburt.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Bei ungefähr 1,3 Milliarden Katholiken auf der Welt wohl eher bloßes Wunschdenken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Jaja die Sekten.......

2,2 Milliarden Christen lt. wiki: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam

Der Islam hat auch 1,8 Milliarden Anhänger und da ist es Mode möglichst viele Kinder zu bekommen.

Bevor sich Wissenschaft durchsetzt, muss Glauben erstmal aufhören!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Bevor sich Wissenschaft durchsetzt, muss Glauben erstmal aufhören!



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall und war es schon immer... 

Endete bis vor ein paar Hundert Jahren leider nicht selten auf dem Scheiterhaufen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Glaube hat immer schon Wissenschaft unterdrückt und verhindert!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Darum ging es nicht.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Bevor sich Wissenschaft durchsetzt, muss Glauben erstmal aufhören!



Das war der Punkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Doch.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Wie zu Lande, so zu Wasser:

https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/aust...n-kuesten-zu.2850.de.html?drn:news_id=1032446


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Globale Geburtenkontrolle wäre der Weg.
> 
> Auch da gilt wieder - Deutschland allein kann nichts bewirken.
> 
> ...



So isses. Genau das sagen einem übrigens viele Experten direkt ins Gesicht, wenn man unter vier Augen miteinander redet. Passt natürlich nicht ins Weltbild naiv denkender Leute. 

Die Welt wird in Zukunft sicher nicht friedlicher als heute, aber ganz sicher werden sich Gesellschaften durchsetzen, die auf Technologie und gewisse Abschottung setzen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Die Welt wird in Zukunft sicher nicht friedlicher als heute, aber ganz sicher werden sich Gesellschaften durchsetzen, die auf Technologie und gewisse Abschottung setzen.



Solange diese "Abschottung" wie eine Membran funktioniert - also z.B. nur für dringend benötigte Rohstoffe zur Umsetzung der Technologien durchlässig ist, könnte das den sogenannten Experten so passen, schon klar.

Mir wird gerade schlecht bei soviel Arroganz!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> also z.B. nur für dringend benötigte Rohstoffe zur Umsetzung der Technologien durchlässig ist, könnte das den sogenannten Experten so passen, schon klar.




Du negierst also dass dafür auch viel Geld in die andere Richtung fließt?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie viele demonstrieren in den Ferien ,oder ist das nur geil wenn´s mit schulschwänzen
> verbunden ist .



Offensichtlich eine ganze Menge. 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...ird-fuer-das-klima-demonstriert/24521984.html


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du negierst also dass dafür auch viel Geld in die andere Richtung fließt?



Ja, denn auch in diesen Fällen wird externalisiert, was das Zeug hält, insofern kann von "viel" Geld keine Rede sein!

Würden wirklich alle Langfristschäden vor Ort beglichen, wäre dieser Rohstofftransfer längst abgeebbt, weil völlig unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Den Preis macht der Verkäufer!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Nein, den Preis macht in solchen Fällen die Macht des Käufers.

Es ändert auch nichts an der latenten Kostenexternalisierung, soviel steht doch seit geraumer Zeit fest, oder?

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß z.B. VW riesige Summen in die Entwicklung effizienterer Akkutechnologien investieren würde, hätte sich diese Erkenntnis nicht auch dort ganz langsam etabliert? Verkarstende Wüsten in Südamerika sind einer immer ökologischer denkenden Gesellschaft nämlich auf Dauer nicht mehr zu verkaufen, schon gar nicht für bunt lackierte E-Eier!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Dass E-Auto in keiner Weise ökologisch sinnvoll sind, steht doch hoffentlich außer  Frage?

https://www.daserste.de/information...n-das-elektro-auto-die-umwelt-retten-100.html


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Und wieder ging es nicht darum.

Warum so unkonzentriert?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß z.B. VW riesige Summen in die Entwicklung effizienterer Akkutechnologien investieren würde, hätte sich diese Erkenntnis nicht auch dort ganz langsam etabliert? Verkarstende Wüsten in Südamerika sind einer immer ökologischer denkenden Gesellschaft nämlich auf Dauer nicht mehr zu verkaufen, schon gar nicht für bunt lackierte E-Eier!



Akkutechnologien helfen deiner Meinung nach also gegen Verkarstung. Hm ...

Dann schauen wir uns mal die Realität an: https://edison.handelsblatt.com/erk...tgefahren-der-lithiumfoerderung/23140064.html

Die Förderung 1 Tonne Lithiumsalz benötigt 2 Mio. Tonnen Wasser. 

Abgesehen davon, dass E-Autos auf Basis heute verfügbarer Akku-Technologie nicht annähernd dazu geeignet sind, Verbrenner abzulösen (Reichweite, Preis, Infrastruktur), sind E-Autos alles andere als umweltfreundlich.

Wenn man bei solchen Dingen überhaupt von Umweltfreundlichkeit reden kann, so gilt das für die Brennstoffzelle. Dort aber auch nur, wenn der Wasserstoff auf Basis EE-basierter Elektrolyse entsteht und nicht wie heute noch aus Erdgas. Und dann muss man jemanden finden, der bereit ist, für die hohen Gestehungskosten aufzukommen. Das muss meiner Meinung nach zum guten Teil der Staat anschieben, sonst wird das nix.

Mein Arbeitgeber (Siemens) glaubt auf jeden Fall an Wasserstoff als die Zukunft. Finde ich richtig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Würden wirklich alle Langfristschäden vor Ort beglichen, wäre dieser Rohstofftransfer längst abgeebbt, weil völlig unwirtschaftlich.



Würden alle Langzeitschäden vor Ort beglichen, gäbe es leider auch keine E-Autos. Siehe meinen verlinkten Beitrag im anderen Post.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Ich schrieb, daß VW riesige Summen in die Entwicklung effizienterer Akkutechnologien investiert und warum sie das tun. So what?

Hielte ich diese ganze Technologie für sinnvoll, würde ich kaum von bunt lackierten E-Eiern schreiben, oder?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Würden alle Langzeitschäden vor Ort beglichen, gäbe es leider auch keine E-Autos. Siehe meinen verlinkten Beitrag im anderen Post.





Fruehling schrieb:


> Ja, denn auch in diesen Fällen wird externalisiert, was das Zeug hält, insofern kann von "viel" Geld keine Rede sein!
> 
> Würden wirklich alle Langfristschäden vor Ort beglichen, wäre dieser Rohstofftransfer längst abgeebbt, weil völlig unwirtschaftlich.



Alles klar?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Dieser Beitrag hier bringt auf den Punkt, warum die Politik unsinnige Schweine durchs Dorf treibt und im Kern nix vorwärts geht:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Alles klar?



Nix klar. Worauf willst denn nun hinaus? Keine Atomkraft, keine Kohle, keine Verbrenner, keine  E-Autos. Was dann, Herr Vordenker?


----------



## Nemo (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nix klar. Worauf willst denn nun hinaus? Keine Atomkraft, keine Kohle, keine Verbrenner, keine  E-Autos. Was dann, Herr Vordenker?



Ist doch klar: DDR 2.0 oder ganz zurück in die Steinzeit. Eselskarren und Armut für alle in Deutschland.

In Afrika und Asien vermehrt sich die Bevölkerung weiter und mit 10 Mrd. Menschen, die ernährt werden wollen, gibt es dann gar keine Chance mehr, irgend ein Klima oder eine Umwelt zu schützen.
Schon gar nicht ohne Hochtechnologieländer, die entsprechende Technologien entwickeln.

Aber vermutlich entwickelt sich China da hin und löst das Problem irgendwann. Wir ruinieren uns derweil selbst, schauen aus der Ferne zu und vergeben Preise für CO2-Neutralität.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Gut ist, das zumindest mittlerweile das Problem von der Mehrheit anerkannt wird.

Bei denen, die früher den Klimawandel in Gänze negiert haben sind wir mittlerweile dazu über gegangen die Lösungsansätze zu zerreden. 

Die Entwicklung ist ja schon mal gut, aber es wird Zeit,  den nächsten Schritt zu wagen.

Selbst Lösungsansätze zu nennen, die auch eine realistische Möglichkeit der Umsetzung mit sich bringen.

So kann man die Reduzierung der Bevölkerung nur schlecht von oben /außen  über die Menschheit bringen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, bin ich überzeugt, daß der bereits zu erkennende Trend, des Rückgangs der Geburtenzahlen sich mit der den Klimaveränderungen von allein verstärken. 

Das kaum jemand in Erwägung zieht, selbst Energie zu sparen, sondern der Energieverbrauch immer stärker zunimmt, zeigt wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

 Urlaub die wenigsten sind zu Einschränkungen bereit. Das beste Bild dafür war ein User hier im Board,  der engagiert die Probleme des Klimawandels mit angeprangert hat, bis man ihm erklärte, das es Einschnitte auch in unserem Lebensweise mit sich bringt.

Seit dem folgt er der Maxime, wenn das die Lösung ist, hätte ich gern mein Problem zurück.

Mit zunehmender Vernetzung besteht für viele Arbeitsplätze gar nicht mehr der Anlass zur Arbeit zu Fahren.  Die meisten Büroarbeitsplätze könnten heute schon eingespart werden.

Damit reduziert sich der Verkehr erheblich und der Verbrauch  an Fläche, Ressourcen zum Bau usw. wäre viel geringer. Fläche für den Faktor Wohnen wäre damit frei.

Beim Thema Wohnen fällt auf, das der Bedarf an Wohnraum pro Person heute um ein vielfaches größer ist, als noch vor Jahrzehnten.

Und das liegt wahrlich nicht daran, daß wir im Schnitt deutlich aus dem Leim gegangen sind, sondern weil wir heute einen Anflug von Größenwahn pflegen. Wir schätzen heute Computerzimmer, Hobbyräumes,  Ankleidezimmer, wir brauchen riesige Wohnzimmer,  damit riesige Wohnlandschaften überhaupt Platz finden, auf denen man sich als Erwachsener wieder fühlt wie ein Vierjähriger, da die Beine pillegrade nach vorne anstehen,  wenn man sich vernünftig an die Rückenlehne setzen möchte.  

Wer sich mal mit dem Thema Lichtverschmutzung auseinander setzt, sieht wie viel Energie nutzlos verblassen wird, weil sie zum Spottpreis verkauft wird,  ohne das jeman davon finanzielle ernsthaften Nutzen hätte. Die Kapazitäten sind halt so groß und nachts herrscht der Überfluss. Das ist kein zwingender Bedarf, die Welt geht nicht unter, wenn Leuchtreklame zwischen 12 und 6 Uhr nicht leuchtet.

Die hochgelobte Kernkraft ist von Kühlwasser abhängig, ich möchte dazu auf den Bericht über das Tauen der Gletscher und der damit zu erwartenden Variabilität der Wasserstände unserer Fließgewässer erinnern. Bei den etwas wärmeren Temperaturen die letzten Tage musste schon ein meiner vom Netz um Schäden am Ökosystem nicht ausufern zu lassen, weil das Wasser sonst zu warm geworden wäre.


Welche Einsparungen könnt ihr euch vorstellen?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nix klar. Worauf willst denn nun hinaus? Keine Atomkraft, keine Kohle, keine Verbrenner, keine  E-Autos. Was dann, Herr Vordenker?



Und immer wieder derselbe Fehler: Festzustellen, daß sich ein althergebrachtes System schon seit geraumer Zeit überlebt hat und immer mehr schadet, als daß es nutzt, impliziert nicht automatisch eine Lösung dieses Problems. So wird ja auch mit regelmäßiger Unverschämtheit den Fridays for Future-Teilnehmern soufliert, daß sie sich lieber um Lösungen kümmern sollten, völlig ignorierend, daß das gar nicht deren Aufgabe ist!

Eigentlich ein Trauerspiel, daß offensichtlich hochdotierten Siemens-Angestellten nicht mehr dazu einfällt, als die Atomkraft wieder aus dem Hut zu zaubern.

Ich kann jedem wirklich Interessierten dringend die Thesen Maja Göpels ans Herz legen, die als Generalsekretärin des wissenschaftlichen Beirats der Bundesregierung Globale Umweltveränderungen (WBGU) eine exzellente Arbeit verrichtet.

Und selbstverständlich kann man meinen, schlauer zu sein als solche Experten und hier weiterhin Unsinn verbreiten - steht schließlich jedem frei. Mein Ding ist das nunmal nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitgeber (Siemens) glaubt auf jeden Fall an Wasserstoff als die Zukunft. Finde ich richtig



Ein Punkt,  den man der Politik schon lange vorwerfen kann, ist hier nicht innovativ genug gewesen zu sein.

Auch wenn die Produktion von Wasserstoff einen zu hohen Energiebedarf hatte, um wirtschaftlich zu sein, hätte man den Stromüberschuss der wiederkehrend anfällt zu Wasserstoffherstellung nutzen können und so für andere Zeitfenster und Nutzungsansätze verfügbar gehabt. Allein der ÖPNV mit Wasserstoff angetrieben hätte einen positiven Effekt gehabt,  statt in engen Häuserschluchten mit Dieseltechnik rum zu fahren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Welche Einsparungen könnt ihr euch vorstellen?



Ich wäre zum Beispiel bereit nachts das Licht auzumachen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer sich mal mit dem Thema Lichtverschmutzung auseinander setzt, sieht wie viel Energie nutzlos verblassen wird, weil sie zum Spottpreis verkauft wird, ohne das jeman davon finanzielle ernsthaften Nutzen hätte. Die Kapazitäten sind halt so groß und nachts herrscht der Überfluss. Das ist kein zwingender Bedarf, die Welt geht nicht unter, wenn Leuchtreklame zwischen 12 und 6 Uhr nicht leuchtet.



Siehste.
Die ganzen Windräder führen dazu dass wir nachts Strom verschenken, den wir nicht speichern können und tagsüber welchen teuer aus dem Ausland kaufen müssen wenn kein Wind ist(und keine Sonne scheint, da der Solarkram nur bei Sonne funktioniert).

https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...Oekostrom-im-Wert-von-610-Millionen-Euro.html


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Moderne PV-Panels funktionieren schon lange auch dann tagsüber, wenn keine Sonne scheint. Kommen übrigens ausnahmslos aus Südostasien, weil hierzulande lieber tief und fest geschlafen wurde, anstatt sowas zu entwickeln!

Revolutionäre und somit richtig gute (Strom)Speichertechnologien müssen her - das wär mal was für die Ingenieurszunft...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

https://www.ippnw.de/atomenergie/energiewende/artikel/de/energiewende-kohle-und-atomstrom.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Die Bekämpfung der Maßlosigkeit und der Übersch


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich wäre zum Beispiel bereit nachts das Licht auzumachen.



Ich auch, schon seit Jahrzehnten. Strom der nachts anfällt könnte als Wasserstoff oder in thermischen Speichern, aber auch in Akkus geparkt werden. Die Technologie hinsichtlich neuer Speichermedium ist noch lange nicht ausgereizt und es gibt interessante neue Ansätze. Auch welche, die auf umweltverträglichere Stoffe basieren.

Der Verbrennungsmotor von Daimler ließ auch nicht erahnen, welche Möglichkeiten heute zur Verfügung stehen.

Die E-auto Thematik ist ein Kind derer, die sich nicht trauen unbequeme Tatsachen zu benennen. Denn auch mit mehr e-Mobilität wird es nicht so weiter gehen wie bisher.

Weniger Überfluss, wer Lebensmittel wegschmeißt, sollte dafür zahlen und die Welt geht nicht unter, wenn ich um zehn vor acht kein frisches Dorschfilet mehr kaufen kann, wenn die Brotauswahl zum Erde des Arbeitstages schmaler ausfällt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein interessanter Link :
https://www.ippnw.de/atomenergie/energiewende/artikel/de/vermehrte-atom-und-kohlestromimport.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Weniger Überfluss, wer Lebensmittel wegschmeißt, sollte dafür zahlen und die Welt geht nicht unter, wenn ich um zehn vor acht kein frisches Dorschfilet mehr kaufen kann, wenn die Brotauswahl zum Erde des Arbeitstages schmaler ausfällt.



Bei all dem Aktionismus vergisst man schnell, dass Deutschland als sehr kleines Land keinen messbaren Einfluss auf's Klima hat aber das hatten wir ja schon im anderen Klimatrööt.

Entweder auch der Rest der Welt - und besonders die größten Verschmutzer - zügeln sich oder es spielt sowieso keine Rolle was hier passiert, selbst wenn wir alle Autos abschaffen und gar keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> ...Revolutionäre und somit richtig gute (Strom)Speichertechnologien müssen her - das wär mal was für die Ingenieurszunft...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> https://www.ippnw.de/atomenergie/energiewende/artikel/de/energiewende-kohle-und-atomstrom.html



Danke fürs Untermauern meiner Aussage...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Man geht es falsch an.

Erst muss die Technologie ausgereift sein(inkl. Speichermöglchkeiten) die Atomstrom ersetzen soll.
Dann erst kann man drauf verzichten.

Und nicht so wie es jetzt passiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem wirklich Interessierten dringend die Thesen Maja Göpels ans Herz legen, die als Generalsekretärin des wissenschaftlichen Beirats der Bundesregierung Globale Umweltveränderungen (WBGU) eine exzellente Arbeit verrichtet.



Das Geschwafel von der Tante kann man sich hier mal anhören: 



. 
Personifizierte Hilflosigkeit, weil die treibenden Kräfte in der Welt (USA, China, Indien) hier ganz andere Ziele verfolgen.

Schönes Beispiel:
Göpels referiert über eine Ende der Wachstums-Gesellschaft, während die USA sich Gedanken um den Rohstoffabbau im All machen: https://www.focus.de/wissen/weltrau...e-industrie-das-all-ausbeuten_id_9288902.html). Und der BDI trifft auf taube Ohren ...

Ich hab altersbedingt (werde 54) meine Karriere weitestgehend hinter mir (steh ja in der "Nahrungskette" nicht gerade ganz unten ), aber wäre ich 20 Jahre jünger, würde mein Weg in die USA (hab da viele Projekte umgesetzt) oder nach China führen. Da wird Zukunft gestaltet. Genau das vermittle ich meinen Kindern und den Jungingenieuren in meinem Team. Wobei man in Deutschland natürlich sehr gut leben kann, aber Zukunft wird als anderswo gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Ja wenn die Argumente ausgehen, wird Deutschland wieder ein kleines Land 

Innovationen gingen immer vom Keimzellen aus, das war bei der Industrialisierung auch nicht anders, wenige gehen vor und die anderen ziehen nach. 

Viele Industriestaaten haben das Problem erkannt und entwickeln Lösungsansätze.

Die starten,  die dem noch nicht so zugewandt sind, die an ihren Produktionsweisen festhalten, haben doch auch Absatzmärkte,  die umweltschädlich hergestellten Produkte bleiben doch nicht im Land,  die werden exportiert. 

Wenn man da nicht regelnd  eingreifen kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Geht sogar bei so honorigen Ansätzen,  wie Kinderarbeit,  fairer Handel. Wenn es um den Erhalt des Lebensraum Erde nicht geht..... tut es aber, geht bei wirtschaftlichen Interessen ja auch. Der Druck muss da sein.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei all dem Aktionismus vergisst man schnell, dass Deutschland als sehr kleines Land keinen messbaren Einfluss auf's Klima hat aber das hatten wir ja schon im anderen Klimatrööt.
> 
> Entweder auch der Rest der Welt - und besonders die größten Verschmutzer - zügeln sich oder es spielt sowieso keine Rolle was hier passiert, selbst wenn wir alle Autos abschaffen und gar keinen Strom mehr verbrauchen.



Wenn der wenigstens existent wäre, dieser vielzitierte Aktionismus. Das Gegenteil ist jedoch der Fall: Es wird neuerdings wieder gedeckelt, gezögert und vertagt, als gäbe es bereits dafür Geld.

Daß Deutschland eine zu vernachlässigende Rolle in der weltweiten Ökobilanz spielt, ist schon immer bekannt, obwohl auch hier nicht in allen Fällen sauber gerechnet wird. Stichwort, Massentierhaltung und Fleischexport inkl. der Folgeschäden.

Es bleibt die Hoffnung, daß nach der hoffentlich schnell vollzogenen Umstellung in Richtung Klimaneutralität ein Ruck durch die Weltgemeinschaft geht. Diese Umstellung möglichst viele Nachahmer findet und sich eine Eigendynamik entwickelt, die uns den Kopf kurz vor Knapp aus der Schlinge zieht. Viel Zeit bleibt hierfür nicht mehr, auch das steht seit langem felsenfest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Viel Zeit bleibt hierfür nicht mehr, auch das steht seit langem felsenfest.




Der Klimawandel ist schon da.
Und ob der Mensch den jemals beeinflussen hätte können, ist nichtmal gewiss.

Also besser drauf einstellen, dass es wärmer wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Revolutionäre und somit richtig gute (Strom)Speichertechnologien müssen her - das wär mal was für die Ingenieurszunft...



Mit anderen Worten: Die Regierung treibt aktuell eine Sau durch's Dorf, für die es technisch noch keine Lösung gibt. Interessante Strategie.

Strom lässt sich effizient nur in gewandelter Form speichern. Pumpspeicherwerke kennst du sicher, von Keramikschüttungen und Solespeichern hast du wahrscheinlich auch schon gehört. Hilft alles nur zur Überbrückung von Bedarfsspitzen oder Kurzzeitausfällen in der Versorgung.

"Richtige" Speicherung geht nur über chemische Speicher, sprich Wasserstoff. Hier gibt es das bekannte Wirkungsgrad-Problem aufgrund der anfallenden Verluste bei der Elektrolyse. Ist aktuell wirtschaftlich nicht tragfähig.

Für E-Autos gibt es vielleicht Licht am Horizont, falls das hier bis zum industriellen Durchbruch gelangt: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...acht-die-moegliche-Energiedichte-4036489.html

Alles Kaffeesatz-Leserei, Stand heute zuckt jeder mit den Schultern und wartet auf das Wunder. Wo Tesla wirtschaftlich steht, kann man hier lesen: https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/boerse/tesla-verlust-101.html


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

"Die Tante" hat völlig recht, "Naturliebhaber". 

Der Homo Oeconomicus hat sich längst selbst überlebt, was in absehbarer Zeit auch in den USA und China gesellschaftlicher Konsens sein wird, wollen wir wetten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Geschwafel von der Tante kann man sich hier mal anhören:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die USA als Maßstab für zukunftsweisendes wirtschaftliches handeln?  Du bist ja lustig, nur weil die Wirtschaft in den USA in einigen Kristalisationszonen brummt, und weil sich ein Großteil der restlichen Staaten zu Gunsten us amerikanischer Unternehmen plündern lässt, stehen die USA nicht so bescheiden dar, wie es ihrer Wirtschaft zu Gesicht stehen würde. Du hättestmal die anderen Ecken der USA besuchen müssen, da wäre der Eindruckein anderer.  Das ist ein Pulverfass,  so wie China und Indien ebenso. 

Wer hier in Freiheit und sozialer Absicherung sozialisiert wurde, sollte sich besser hinterfragen, ob Systeme,  die aufgrund der Ausbeutung der Masse zu Gunsten weniger wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind, ohne die schwellen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft,  eine gesunde Alternative darstellen. Und in den USA haben schon viele die skid row
 Kennen gelernt, oder haben in ihren Autos gelebt, trotz guter Ausbildung und jahrzehntelang gut bezahlter Jobs. 

Aber in Nachbars Garten sind die Früchte immer besser.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

In 10 bis 20 Jahren wirst Du von deiner Aussage, daß der Klimawandel bereits da ist, nichts mehr wissen wollen, Tinca. Wir fahren gerade die Ernte der Verfehlungen von vor 30 Jahren ein, schon vergessen?


----------



## Bertone (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei all dem Aktionismus vergisst man schnell, dass Deutschland als sehr kleines Land keinen messbaren Einfluss auf's Klima hat aber das hatten wir ja schon im anderen Klimatrööt.



Ich denke, das ist eine unzulässige Relativierung.
Bspw.: Nigeria, 190 Mio Einwohner ~118000 kT Erdöläquivalent / Deutschland 80 Mio Einwohner 307000 kT Erdöläquivalent
Siehe,
<A HREF="https://de.actualitix.com/land/nga/nigeria-energieverbrauch.php#datentabelle">Energieverbrauch Nigeria</A> - und -
<A HREF="https://de.actualitix.com/land/wld/energieverbrauch.php">Energieverbrauch Länder</A>

Diese Daten sind von 2011/12, wobei sich an der Relation 1. - 2/3. Welt so kurzfristig kaum signifikante Änderungen ergeben haben dürften.
Die größten Verschmutzer sind nach wie vor wir in der '1. Welt'; nur weil die umweltschädlichsten Produktionszweige, u.a. auf der Jagd nach mehr Profit, ausgelagert wurden, bedeutet das nicht, dass die dadurch generierten Umweltkosten nicht  mehr unseren Gesellschaften anzurechnen sind, immerhin sind die so erzeugten Produkte die Grundlage unserer eigenen 'Wertschöpfungskette'.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> "Richtige" Speicherung geht nur über chemische Speicher, sprich Wasserstoff. Hier gibt es das bekannte Wirkungsgrad-Problem aufgrund der anfallenden Verluste bei der Elektrolyse. Ist aktuell wirtschaftlich nicht tragfähig.



Richtig, allerdings ist a. für ein Überleben des Planeten die 'Wirtschaftlichkeit' nachrangig und b. in Bezug auf den Wirkungsgrad bedeutungslos, weil ausreichend Fläche und Solarenergie an diversen Orten, z.B. Sahara (Siemensleute wissen das) verfügbar ist, um große Produktionszentren (wirklich groß), sei das mittels Elekrolyse oder thermisches Cracking, aufzubauen, und c. die Sicherung der Energieversorgung grundsätzlich ohnehin nicht in Privateigentum, sprich Konzernhände gehört. Nur, es fehlt der Wille.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die USA als Maßstab für zukunftsweisendes wirtschaftliches handeln?  Du bist ja lustig, nur weil die Wirtschaft in den USA in einigen Kristalisationszonen brummt, und weil sich ein Großteil der restlichen Staaten zu Gunsten us amerikanischer Unternehmen plündern lässt, stehen die USA nicht so bescheiden dar, wie es ihrer Wirtschaft zu Gesicht stehen würde. Du hättestmal die anderen Ecken der USA besuchen müssen, da wäre der Eindruckein anderer.  Das ist ein Pulverfass,  so wie China und Indien ebenso.
> 
> Wer hier in Freiheit und sozialer Absicherung sozialisiert wurde, sollte sich besser hinterfragen, ob Systeme,  die aufgrund der Ausbeutung der Masse zu Gunsten weniger wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind, ohne die schwellen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft,  eine gesunde Alternative darstellen. Und in den USA haben schon viele die skid row
> Kennen gelernt, oder haben in ihren Autos gelebt, trotz guter Ausbildung und jahrzehntelang gut bezahlter Jobs.
> ...



Ich hab ein US-Arbeitsvisum und habe in Summe bisher mehr als 3 Jahre dort gelebt (immer wieder mal für Wochen). Ich kenne die Brennpunkte ( es gab Gegenden, wo ich selbst Waffe getragen hab) und glaub auch nicht, dass das gesellschaftlich ein super Modell sind, aber technologisch wird dort gestaltet, weil es die führenden Köpfe dort hinzieht. Überleg mal, wo die ganzen IT-Firmen herkommen (Google, Facebook, Amazon, Apple, Cisco, NetApp, Oracle, Microsoft, ...) und warum da exakt Null in Europa passiert. Wo passiert Gentechnik? Wo passieren die maßgeblichen Forschungen zu Quantencomputern weltweit? Immer wieder USA. Vermutlich ist das alles nicht der Fall, weil es sich dort so furchtbar lebt.

Frag dich mal, warum die hochqualifizierten Inder einen Bogen um Deutschland machen und lieber in den USA arbeiten. Der permanente Abgesang auf die USA ist kompletter Bullshit von Leuten, die vermutlich nie da waren bzw. dort gearbeitet haben.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist eine unzulässige Relativierung.




Das denke ich nicht.

Mit 2,4% Anteil am gesamten Co2 Ausstoß ist das eine fast zu vernachlässigende Größe, die keinen messbaren Einfluss auf das Klima hat.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_größten_Kohlenstoffdioxidemittenten#Nach_Ländern

Solange sich die großen CO2 Produzenten nicht zügeln, spielt es ganz einfach keine Rolle fürs Klima was hier passiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist aktuell wirtschaftlich nicht tragfähig.



Was meinst du, was rückblickend  wirtschaftlich alles tragfähig erschienen wäre, wenn man die mit dem Klimawandel verbundenen Kosten in die Betrachtung einschließt.  

Das einfache abwerten des Klimawandels was hier propagiert wird geht zu Lasten unserer Werte und Zivilisation .

Da geht es nicht nur um Öl,  welches inicht den zurückliegenden Jahrzehnten schon oft genug  gereicht hat um Kriege zu füben,  da geht es für Milliarden von Menschen um das reine Überleben und das auch im Inland. 

Von Wirtschaft ist dann auch keine Rede mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mit 2,4% Anteil am gesamten Co2 Ausstoß ist das eine fast zu vernachlässigende Größe, die keinen messbaren Einfluss auf das Klima hat.



Warum,  weil die Zahl so gering erscheint? 

Früher genoss man Arsen als erregenden Stoff,  auch in liebesangelegenheiten für ältere Herren,  eine winzige Überdosierung und der Herr mit Standvermögen statt dicht mehr auf, die Dosis macht das Gift.  Die Wissenschaftler ist da einig. 

Nur eine Gruppe,  die ihre Kernkompetenz darin aufzeigt, dagegen zu sein, aber für keines der genannten Probleme auch nur im Ansatz Lösungen anbietet. Das daß nicht reicht, wird über kurz oder lang auch dem letzten klar.

Die negieren der Wissenschaft bringt sie jedenfalls nicht näher an Lösungsansätze heran.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Äppel und Birnen vergleichen bringt uns nicht weiter. 

Und die Wissenschaft zu ignorieren auch nicht.

Es höchst wissenschaftlich festzustellen, dass man das Klima nicht ändert wenn man von 2,5% des Ausstoßes ein paar Zehntel Porzent spart.
Nichtmal messbar ist das!

Soviel Verständnis für logische Zusammenhänge hatte ich dir eigentlich zugetraut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Was meinst du, was rückblickend  wirtschaftlich alles tragfähig erschienen wäre, wenn man die mit dem Klimawandel verbundenen Kosten in die Betrachtung einschließt.
> 
> Das einfache abwerten des Klimawandels was hier propagiert wird geht zu Lasten unserer Werte und Zivilisation .
> 
> ...



Na dann bring das mal den Chinesen und den Amis bei oder ziehe einen Zaun um Europa. Du verstehst, worauf ich hinaus will?

Oder bleiben wir im Inland: Ziehen wir die Vorschläge der Grünen durch: Flugpreise um 1/3 hoch, gleiches pro Liter Kraftstoff und Heizöl. Was glaubst du, wer in 5 Jahren stärkste Partei in Deutschland ist?

Wir steuern auf die gleichen Zustände zu, die wir seit Jahren in den USA beobachten können: Das Land teilt sich in diejenigen, die aufgrund steigender Preise und wegbrechender Arbeitsplätze zu den Verlierern gehören oder aufgrund ihrer Weltanschauung eh konservativ unterwegs sind und denjenigen, die sich Öko und Bio leisten können. Der gesellschaftliche Konsens ist aufgekündigt und irgendeiner "deutscher Trump" reibt sich die Hände bzw. das Land wird faktisch unregierbar.

Wir brauchen einen tragfähigen Kompromiss zwischen Ökonomie und Ökologie, der uns global wettbewerbsfähig hält. Das sieht nämlich derzeit nicht rosig aus.

Ich geb dir mal ein konkretes Beispiel: Ich arbeite im Kernbereich von Siemens (Digital Industries). Da läuft gerade ein Einsparungsprogramm, in dessen Rahmen ein paar tausend Arbeitsplätze wegfallen sollen. Auf der anderen Seite hat genau dieser Bereich einen Arbeitsplatzaufbau von 12000 Stellen angekündigt. Da gab es natürlich Fragen von Mitarbeitern, wie das zusammenpasst. Ließt man bei den etwas diffusen Antworten des Managements zwischen den Zeilen, wird schon klar, worum es geht: Raus aus Deutschland, denn diese Stellen entstehen maßgeblich anderswo (USA, Indien).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Äppel und Birnen vergleichen bringt uns nicht weiter.
> 
> Und die Wissenschaft zu ignorieren auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Welche Qualifikation befähigt die zu diesemir Schluss? Um zu überzeugen reicht es nicht mit dem Fuß aufzustampfen .


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Welche Qualifikation befähigt die zu diesemir Schluss?



Wat ??? 



Testudo schrieb:


> Um zu überzeugen reicht es nicht mit dem Fuß aufzustampfen .



Lustig. Das wollte ich auxh schreiben. 
Vom Stampfen erhöht sich der Einfluss Deutschlands auf den CO2 Ausstoß nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Oder bleiben wir im Inland: Ziehen wir die Vorschläge der Grünen durch: Flugpreise um 1/3 hoch, gleiches pro Liter Kraftstoff und Heizöl. Was glaubst du, wer in 5 Jahren stärkste Partei in Deutschland ist?
> 
> Wir steuern auf die gleichen Zustände zu, die wir seit Jahren in den USA beobachten können: Das Land teilt sich in diejenigen, die aufgrund steigender Preise und wegbrechender Arbeitsplätze zu den Verlierern gehören oder aufgrund ihrer Weltanschauung eh konservativ unterwegs sind und denjenigen, die sich Öko und Bio leisten können. Der gesellschaftliche Konsens ist aufgekündigt und irgendeiner "deutscher Trump" reibt sich die Hände bzw. das Land wird faktisch unregierbar.
> 
> Wir brauchen einen tragfähigen Kompromiss zwischen Ökonomie und Ökologie, der uns global wettbewerbsfähig hält. Das sieht nämlich derzeit nicht rosig aus.


Die Umwelt macht keine Kompromisse,  das sind physikalische Prozesse,  denen deine Denkansätze,  deine Werte  völlig wurscht sind. Passt dich dem Wandel an oder zerbreche daran, oder versuche an den Stellschrauben  zudrehen mit den positiven Konsequenzen ungeachtet dessen, ob der klimawandel damit zu ändern ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Passt dich dem Wandel an oder zerbreche daran,



Sehr gut.
Damit ist eigentlich alles gesagt.

Ändern wird sich trotz allem Aktionismus nichts daran.

Der Wandel ist bereits da und und nicht aufzuhalten. Und auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich zu wiederholen, ist nichtmal klar ob der Mensch darauf hätte irgendwie Einfluss nehmen können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Welche Qualifikation befähigt die zu diesemir Schluss? Um zu überzeugen reicht es nicht mit dem Fuß aufzustampfen .



Was der Professor sagt ist, dass Deutschland seinen CO2-Ausstoss auf Null zurückfahren könnte und der Klimawandel trotzdem unvermindert weiterginge, wenn die anderen maßgeblichen Verursacher nicht mitmachen. Da hat er nachweislich völlig Recht.

Einfach mal ein paar Fakten zur Kenntnis nehmen:
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...steigende-passagiere-in-deutschland-prognose/
https://app.handelsblatt.com/untern...n-doch-weltweit-boomt-die-kohle/23141178.html
Und das sind nur zwei Puzzlesteine zum Thema CO2.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Mir hat noch keiner erklärt, warum die anderen so weiter machen sollten.

Auch haben diejenigen, die den Anderen das so leichtfertig unterstellen oft gar nicht mal versucht herauszufinden, was die anderen machen.

Ist wie die Diskussion zum Grundeinkommen, wo ein bestimmter Teil immer Sorge hat, das die anderen dann faul wären, dies aber für ich selbst kategorisch ausschließen. Das ist ein Problem in der Sozialisierung.

Wenn wir sauberen Strom erzeugen, dabei unabhängig von Kohlelieferungen Uranbrennstäben oder Gaslieferungen sind, wenn die Städte sauberer werden sehe ich da sofort Vorteile, die unabhängig vom Verhalten anderer auf uns wirken.

All diese Energierohstoffe spuckt Mutter Natur auch nicht freiwillig vor unsere Füße, sondern werden ihr abgerungen mit deutlichen Problemen für Mensch und Umwelt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Singen und Klatschen macht dich nicht zu einem respektablen Fachmann da musst du dich auf die verlassen, die auch noch andere Fächer hatten


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Lass die persönliche Ebene.
Damit machst dich nur noch lächerlicher! 

Aber so ist es ja immer bei dir wenn die Fakten ausgehen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

HIer nochmal bildhaft erklärt.
Deutschland und CO2:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn wir sauberen Strom erzeugen, dabei unabhängig von Kohlelieferungen Uranbrennstäben oder Gaslieferungen sind, wenn die Städte sauberer werden sehe ich da sofort Vorteile, die unabhängig vom Verhalten anderer auf uns



Deutschland hat aktuell die höchsten Strompreise Europas und unsere sichere Stromversorgung basiert darauf, bei Bedarf Atom- und Kohlestrom von den Nachbarländern zu importieren. Würden die genau wie wir ihre Kraftwerke abschalten,  gäbe es Blackouts vom Feinsten.

Lies dich mal ein wenig in die Materie ein!


https://m.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaf...strom-abhaengigkeit-vom-ausland/24170842.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Die Wirksamkeit geringster Mengen kann man sich schön an der Wirkung von Kohlenmonoxyd vor Augen führen

*Wert in ppm* *Wert in %* *Zeitraum und Vergiftungsverlauf*
30ppm 0,003% MAK-Wert in Deutschland (max. zulässige Arbeitsplatzkonzentration)
200ppm 0,02 % Leichte Kopfschmerzen innerhalb 2-3 Stunden
400ppm 0,04% Kopfschmerzen im Bereich der Stirn innerhalb 1–2 Stunden
800ppm 0,08% Schwindel, Übelkeit und Gliederzuckungen innerhalb 45 Minuten
1600ppm 0,16 % Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel und Übelkeit innerhalb von 20 Minuten
3200ppm 0,32% Schwindel, Übelkeit und Kopfschmerzen innerhalb 5–10 Minuten
6400ppm 0,64% Schwindel und Kopfschmerzen innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten
12800ppm 1,28% Bewusstlosigkeit und Tod innerhalb von 1-3 Minuten

Um sich an Kohlendioxyd zu vergiften bräuchte es etwa 8% Gehalt in der Atemluft, aber geringste Mengen können fatale Wirkungen haben, da bringt es überhau nichts die Gefahr herunter zu spielen, nur weil die Mengen für den Laien so wahnsinnig klein erscheinen. Das ist Augenwischerei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Wirksamkeit geringster Mengen kann man sich schön an der Wirkung von Kohlenmonoxyd vor Augen führen



Nö.
Wieder Äpfel und Birnen.
Man könnte sich auch die Wirkung von Toilettenspray auf den Osterhasen angucken mit gleichem Ergebnis. 

Um zu verstehen welchen Einfluss Deutschland auf die globalen CO2 Ausstöße hat, solltest du dir dringend mal das Video ansehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Deutschland hat aktuell die höchsten Strompreise Europas und unsere sichere Stromversorgung basiert darauf, bei Bedarf Atom- und Kohlestrom von den Nachbarländern zu importieren. Würden die genau wie wir ihre Kraftwerke abschalten,  gäbe es Blackouts vom Feinsten.
> 
> Lies dich mal ein wenig in die Materie ein!
> 
> ...


Weil wir Jahrzehnte lang auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt haben ist doch kein Grund um das auch weiterhin zu machen. Und der weg ist eine Transformation, die natürlich nicht abrupt erfolgt.

Hier immer wieder Atom und Klimawandel in einen Topf zu werfen ist nicht zielführend, da der Beschluss sich von Atomstrom abzuwenden ja nun schon länger erfolgt ist.

Zu recht, wie ich finde, aber da soll jeder für sich bewerten. Wer aber den Strom will, sollte den Müll auch nehmen, auch Bayern und Baden-Württemberg.

@Professor Tinca  Ich brauche kein Video um mir 2% vorzustellen, das bekomme ich noch hin


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Dann ist's ja gut.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer aber den Strom will, sollte den Müll auch nehmen, auch Bayern und Baden-Württemberg.



Da bin ich völlig bei dir. Wobei die Atommülldiskussion völlig verfehlt geführt wird. Erstens gibt es den schon und bzgl. eines Lagerungskonzepts ist es völlig unerheblich, ob da künftig weiterer hinzukommt. 
Zweitens finde ich die Kastoren in den Kraftwerken gut aufgehoben, da künftig eh ein großer Teil des Mülls wiederaufbereitbar wäre. Ist aber Wurscht. Deutschland steigt aus und die Zukunft wird zeigen, wie sich die Nutzung der Kernkraft global entwickeln wird. Deutschland spielt da keine Rolle mehr. China wird in den kommenden 50 Jahren sicher über hundert neue AKW bauen.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2019)

Mal ein paar Fragen auf dem Niveau des kleinen Mannes. 
Als kleiner Mann kann ich doch nur mit meinem Konsum dazu beitragen, dass was geändert wird, wenn überhaupt. 
Aber ändert sich was, wenn ich nicht um 21:45  mir ein Brot aus der vollen Theke kaufe?
Ich brauche keinen Supermarkt mit Öffnungszeiten 6-24 Uhr und eigentlich braucht die niemand. Ist hier nicht die Industrie und die Politik gefragt?
Aber soll ich denn die wählen, die z. B. vegane Ernährung und u.A. Quinoa, anstelle von Leinsamen aus unserem Land propagieren und ne CO2 Steuer für alle einführen wollen, um auch was am Klima zu tun? 
Wie soll das alles verlaufen? 
Ich zahl ne CO2 Steuer + höhere Benzinpreise? Dadurch auch mehr für Lebensmittel und Energie? 
Sollen die wenig gut verdienenden alle auf der Strecke bleiben? 
Das soll mir bitte mal jemand plausibel erklären. 
Vielleicht bin ich zu doof, das zu verstehen. 
Ist hier nicht die Industrie und die Politik gefragt?
Mir ist schon klar, dass sich was ändern muss.
Hab ich verkackt, weil ich wenig verdiene und muss mir ein Windrad und ein Salatbeet auf nem Campingplatz bauen um noch ein bisschen leben zu können?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Weil wir Jahrzehnte lang auf das falsche Pferd gesetzt haben ist doch kein Grund um das auch weiterhin zu machen. Und der weg ist eine Transformation, die natürlich nicht abrupt erfolgt.



Was ist denn das richtige Pferd? Erzähl mal. 

Und dabei immer dran denken: Wind und Sonne speisen stochastisch ein und benötigen Speicher oder Backups.

Und von einer Steigerung des Strombedarfs ausgehen! 

Ich lande da immer bei EE plus Atom oder bei EE, gaaanz vielen Übertragungsleitungen (HGÜ) und gaaanz vielen Gaskraftwerken. Pest oder Cholera ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie soll das alles verlaufen?
> Ich zahl ne CO2 Steuer + höhere Benzinpreise?




Ja.
So als Alibi-Umweltabgabe ohne echten Mehrwert für die Umwelt.
Deshalb muss zwar nicht weniger gefahren werden aber es wird viel Geld ins Steuersäckchen gespült und wenn es dann die "armen" Politker trifft,
erhöht man mal eben wieder die Diäten.

Toll wenn man den eigenen Lohn fürs Nichtstun auch noch selbst bestimmen kann.

Treffen tut sowas nur die, die ohnehin schon wenig haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab ich verkackt, weil ich wenig verdiene und muss mir ein Windrad und ein Salatbeet auf nem Campingplatz bauen um noch ein bisschen leben zu können?



Du stellst genau die richtigen Fragen. 

Ich war vorige Woche wieder in der alten Heimat (Oberlausitz). Man kann sich die Wut der Leute zur ganzen Klimadiskussion und CO2-Steuerdebatte kaum vorstellen, wenn man das nicht live erlebt. Die AfD muss gar keinen Wahlkampf mehr machen.

Die Leute haben dort 70km und mehr bis zur Arbeit zu fahren. Die Löhne sind niedrig, Nahverkehr nicht vorhanden. Und dann kommen ein paar Spinner mit solchen "Konzepten" um die Ecke.


----------



## Bertone (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö.
> Wieder Äpfel und Birnen.
> Man könnte sich auch die Wirkung von Toilettenspray auf den Osterhasen angucken mit gleichem Ergebnis.
> 
> Um zu verstehen welchen Einfluss Deutschland auf die globalen CO2 Ausstöße hat, solltest du dir dringend mal das Video ansehen.



Aah, ich sehe, eine 'peer-review'te' Youtube-Präsentation von einem der üblichen 'Experten (Schwätzer), welche nicht ansatzweise wissen was sie von sich geben.
Ich schlage den Mann für den Nobelpreis Chemie/Physik 2020 vor - mindestens. Ist das euer Ernst?

Ich würde den gerne mal nach den Strahlungsgleichgewichten und wellenlängenabhängigen Opazitäten der Atmosphäre befragen. Ich bin überzeugt eine erschöpfende und vor allem 'korrekte' Antwort wäre mir gewiss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Der erklärt das auch nicht für Wissenschaftler, sondern für die breite Masse ohne tiefgreifende Vorkenntnisse. 



Bertone schrieb:


> Aah, ich sehe, eine 'peer-review'te' Youtube-Präsentation von einem der üblichen 'Experten (Schwätzer), *welche nicht ansatzweise wissen* was sie von sich geben.



Woher weißt du das?
Kennst du den oder nur ein bisschen bashing?
Zu dem was er da sagt, hast du gar nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Ich würde den gerne mal nach den Strahlungsgleichgewichten und wellenlängenabhängigen Opazitäten der Atmosphäre befragen. Ich bin überzeugt eine erschöpfende und vor allem 'korrekte' Antwort wäre mir gewiss.


 
Man kann bei youtube Kommentare schreiben(und auch Fragen stellen) wenn man willens ist.


----------



## Bertone (28. Juli 2019)

Muss ich nicht. Aber sei es drum, es geht um Gleichgewichte,  um relative Anteile und deren Entwicklung - keinesfalls um absolute Quantitäten. Aber bereits das hat der Ersteller, erkenntlich an der Präsentation nicht verstanden.

Außerdem bevorzuge ich Publikationen wie z.B. New Journal of Physics, zudem, wie gesagt, beweist bereits die Darstellung des Inhalts, dass der Ersteller entweder nicht weiß worüber er referiert, eine Agenda verfolgt, oder beides.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Klingt ja alles schön.
Kannst du uns erhellen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen auf dem Niveau des kleinen Mannes.
> Als kleiner Mann kann ich doch nur mit meinem Konsum dazu beitragen, dass was geändert wird, wenn überhaupt.
> Aber ändert sich was, wenn ich nicht um 21:45  mir ein Brot aus der vollen Theke kaufe?
> Ich brauche keinen Supermarkt mit Öffnungszeiten 6-24 Uhr und eigentlich braucht die niemand. Ist hier nicht die Industrie und die Politik gefragt?
> ...



Die Industrie macht nicht was gut wäre, die Industrie macht womit sie gut verdient und da auf einem sehr konservativem weg, frei nach dem Motto et is noch immer jut jegangen. Da kannst du nichts erwarten, was über kleine Nischenprodukte hinaus geht.

Die Politik macht in der Regel alle, um gewählt zu werden, de wird an den Rändern gefischt nur um Wählerstimmen zu sammeln, das reicht aber nicht, wenn die Situation ernst ist, weil bis der Politiker begreift, was der Wähler will, in welche Richtung es geht, das dauert schon mal. Das Ergebnis der Europawahl ist bei einigen Parteien heute noch nicht verdaut, und es wird wohl auch noch dauern.

Wenn wir begreifen,  das wir es übertrieben haben, müssen wir unser verhalten hinterfragen.

Da kommen Flugreisen zum Ballerman auf den Prüfstand und in der Zukunft landet die Klientel dann wieder am Sauerlandstern, was bis auf die Temperaturen wenig Unterschied macht.

Wenn wir nichts tun, werden alle verlieren und der Anteil derer die sich aus der Situationen die Rosinen heraus picken, sind die selben die es heute auch schon können, aber im Schnitt wird es für die Masse schlechter.

Wenn sich Massen in Bewegung setzen haben wir Krieg, da sehe ich nicht da man diskutieren kann, da geht es um andere Ressourcen, wie Wasser und für viele ums Überleben. Ein Leben auf dem Land ist sicher auskömmlicher als in der Stadt. 

Weder in Quinoa noch in der CO2 Steuer sehe ich derzeitig die Lösung. Weniger Fleisch kann sicher helfen, aber nur, wenn es mit einer Veränderung der Landwirtschaft einhergeht.

Wenn von der Leyen bei ihrer Inthronisierung verkündet, das viel Geld in die Klimapolitik fließen muss, weil es so viel zu tun gibt, einige Sätze später aber verkündet, da die Wirtschaft das Geld aber erst verdienen müsse zeigt das, dass man nichts verstanden hat. Geld ist da, aber es wird für viele falschen Sachen ausgegeben. 

Da müssen Zöpfe abgeschnitten werden, Warum zieht da eine Karawane von Brüssel nach Straßburg? 

Warum werden unsere Geräte immer effizienter, aber der Verbrauch steigt? 

Warum muss alles Fernbedienbar sein, warum muss Alexa das Rollo heben, Licht anschalten und so weiter, wenn der Nutzer während dessen einen immer fetteren Arsch bekommt?

Warum setzen sich jeden Morgen Millionen ins Auto, nur um an einem anderen Ort wieder vor einem Bildschirm zu hocken?

Warum hat Estland eine papierlose Bürokratie in der alles online geht und hier steht man sich die Beine in den Bauch. Bürger behaupten seit Jahren weder in einer Bank noch auf einem Amt gewesen zu sein.

Warum jammern alle über den LKW Verkehr und die Deutsche Bahn schafft es nicht den Verkehr auf die Schiene zu lenken?   der Brennerbasistunnel ist in 10 Jahren fertig, die Deutsche Bahn schaft den Anschluß frühestens in 20 Jahren, weil nicht mal Planungen stehen. Man baut ja auch erst 12 Jahre daran, da kommt der Tunnel schon mal überraschend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du stellst genau die richtigen Fragen.
> 
> Ich war vorige Woche wieder in der alten Heimat (Oberlausitz). Man kann sich die Wut der Leute zur ganzen Klimadiskussion und CO2-Steuerdebatte kaum vorstellen, wenn man das nicht live erlebt. Die AfD muss gar keinen Wahlkampf mehr machen.
> 
> Die Leute haben dort 70km und mehr bis zur Arbeit zu fahren. Die Löhne sind niedrig, Nahverkehr nicht vorhanden. Und dann kommen ein paar Spinner mit solchen "Konzepten" um die Ecke.



Wut macht keine zukunftsweisende Politik, lass sie wählen wen sei wollen, dann können sie sehen, was sie dafür bekommen. Soll sie doch unter Beweis stellen, was sie leisten kann. 

Die USA werden auch an Trump nicht untergehen, sie werden nur ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück geworfen.

Wer nicht begreift, das "dagegen sein" keine Lebensplanung ist und erst recht kein Zukunftskonzept für einen Staat, der hat es nicht anders verdient, dem ist nicht zu helfen.

Wer meint es bring was zu rufen Merkel muss weg und dann wäre alles gut, hat seine Rechnung ohne die Altmaiers, die von der Leyens, ohne die Lübkes gemacht.


----------



## Bertone (28. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles schön.
> Kannst du uns erhellen?



Ich denke nicht, dass Du wirklich daran interessiert bist, aber für den Anfang:
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0034-4885/71/6/066801
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4365/aa7a06
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/5/2/025202
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0004-637X/784/2/155
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/5/3/034007
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aafe28
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/aaedc3

Dort und anderswo findet man noch viel mehr, IOP hat den Vorteil, dass es eine kostenfreie peer-review'te wissenschaftliche Publikation ist, während die meisten anderen ordentlich kosten, und deswegen nicht mal eben zum Zeitvertreib abonniert werden und auch nicht verlinkt werden können/dürfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

na na, hier ist ja einiges los und ganz ohne mich. Donnerwetter.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wut macht keine zukunftsweisende Politik, lass sie wählen wen sei wollen, dann können sie sehen, was sie dafür bekommen. Soll sie doch unter Beweis stellen, was sie leisten kann. Die USA
> 
> werden auch an Trump nicht untergehen, sie werden nur ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück geworfen.
> 
> ...



Einfach mal Experten zuhören (33,55):


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Du wirklich daran interessiert bist, aber für den Anfang:
> https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0034-4885/71/6/066801
> https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4365/aa7a06
> https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/5/2/025202
> ...



Ja bin ich.
Danke dafür!

Hast du auchh was auf deutsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Ach Prof, wenn du das gelesen hast, wäre ich für eine kurze Zusammenfassung dankbar


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Einfach mal Experten zuhören (33,55):



Hans Werner Sinn, hat was zum Klima zu sagen?

Wenn  ich die Freude hatte ihn zu hören, wurde ich regelmäßig wütend, ich glaube nicht, das ich mir so den Sonntag versauen möchte.


----------



## Bertone (28. Juli 2019)

Freut mich, ganz im Ernst. Hatte gehofft das AWI hat was auf deutsch, wenigstens bei den Quellen, sieht aber nicht gut aus.
Trotzdem der Link:
https://www.awi.de/ueber-uns/service/rechenzentrum/daten-produkte.html

Dann kannst suchen in der Bielefeld Academic Search Engine, die haben eine ganze Menge, quer durch die Bank, und auch eine Suchmaske in deutsch.
https://base-search.net/
Dort kannst zumindest spezifisch nach Veröffentlichungen in deutscher Sprache suchen.

Kannst Dich auch beim Fraunhofer-Institut für Klimaforschung umsehen: https://www.imk.kit.edu/
oder
https://www.wiley-vch.de/de/ - ist ursprünglich Verlag Chemie, die Seite ist auch in deutsch, die haben immer wieder frei zugängliche Papiere, vielleicht findest was in deutsch. Ansonsten lass die sein, das sind übliche Preise, die die verlangen und wenn etwas nicht beruflich benötigt wird oder jemand ein starkes Interesse hat, dann verbietet sich das von selbst.

Problem ist, die meisten Papiere werden in Englisch veröffentlicht, gibt nur vergleichsweise wenige in anderen Sprachen. Russisch wäre eine Option für Leute die des Russischen mächtig sind, oder Chinesisch, auch die Franzosen machen manches in der Muttersprache.

Bist in der Nähe einer Universität, dann geh mal dort in die Bibliothek der Naturwissenschaftler, die ist öffentlich, hat also jeder Zugang - nur ausleihen darfst nicht als 'Besucher'.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Warum wird hier eigentlich immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, wie klein der deutsche Anteil am Klimawandel prozentual ist, ohne darauf hinzuweisen, daß es ein Europa gibt und viele europäische Länder bereits bedeutend weiter in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit und CO₂-Neutralität sind?

Macht es die eigenen, relativ schwachen Argumente stärker, wenn die USA mit Deutschland und somit wirklich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden?

Und da ich davon ausgehe, daß hier einige Zeitgenossen bereits über eigenen Nachwuchs verfügen, eine letzte Frage für den Moment: Mal angenommen, Ihr steht mit eurem Kind einer Gruppe anderer Kinder gegenüber, die gerade dabei sind, ihren Müll auf den Boden zu werfen. Sagt Ihr eurem Kind dann "Schmeiß ebenfalls hin, die anderen tun es schließlich auch!"? Wäre durchaus vergleichbar mit der Situation, in der es um die anderen weltweiten Dreckschleudern geht, die immerzu als Begründung bzw. Relativierung für eigene Umweltsauereien herhalten müssen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Ganz vergessen: Eben auf der Heimfahrt durchs Bergische Land in Mengen bereits gefallenes Laub gesehen. Fand ich ziemlich ungeil...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Freut mich, ganz im Ernst. Hatte gehofft das AWI hat was auf deutsch, wenigstens bei den Quellen, sieht aber nicht gut aus.
> Trotzdem der Link:
> https://www.awi.de/ueber-uns/service/rechenzentrum/daten-produkte.html
> 
> ...




Danke!
Ich werde mich da umsehen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen: Eben auf der Heimfahrt durchs Bergische Land in Mengen bereits gefallenes Laub gesehen. Fand ich ziemlich ungeil...



Und? 

Gleich pflichtschuldigst zusammengeharkt und entsorgt, um die Brandgefahr einzudämmen?

Oder erstmal n Stuhlkreis mit der Nachbarschaft gegründet um das gepflegt auszudiskutieren....?


----------



## rippi (28. Juli 2019)

Paper von Wiley holt man sich zuverlässig von sci-hub


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Was möchtest Du uns mitteilen, Dorschbremse?


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Juli 2019)

Nicht "Uns"....

Ich winke im Bedarfsfall gerne mal mit dem Zaunpfahl!


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Ah, verstehe...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Für die Freunde eines so vom Wasser abhängigen Hobby finde ich die Gelassenheit mit dem Thema Dürre bewundernswert. https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/trockenheit-115.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hans Werner Sinn, hat was zum Klima zu sagen?
> 
> Wenn  ich die Freude hatte ihn zu hören, wurde ich regelmäßig wütend, ich glaube nicht, das ich mir so den Sonntag versauen möchte.



Siehst du, und das unterscheidet uns beide. Für mich ist er einer der brilliantesten Ökonomen weltweit. Der Mann hat Ahnung und quatscht den Leuten nicht nach dem Mund.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Für die Freunde eines so vom Wasser abhängigen Hobby finde ich die Gelassenheit mit dem Thema Dürre bewundernswert. https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/trockenheit-115.html


Ich bin absolut beunruhigt.
Aber muss ich das Geld für Lösungen hinblättern? 
Da sind wir wieder bei Politik und Industrie. Die Politik muss Druck auf die Industrie ausüben, Lösungen müssen subventioniert werden und DA müssen Gelder locker gemacht werden.
Ich fliege nicht in den Urlaub, ich kaufe Obst und Fleisch aus Deutschland und verzichte auf Lebensmittel wie Thunfisch oder Mangos. Ich fahre auch keinen SUV oder lasse eine Alexa meine Jalousien öffnen und in meinem Müll findet man so gut wie keine weggeschmissenen Lebensmittel.
Werd ich dafür von einer CO2 Steuer befreit? 
Was soll ich tun, um etwas zu verändern? 
Demonstrieren? Damit eine bestimmte Partei einen noch größeren Hype erfährt, welche mich am Ende ausnimmt?

Btw wo sind eigentlich die Freitagsdemonstranten jetzt grad in den Ferien?


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...Btw wo sind eigentlich die Freitagsdemonstranten jetzt grad in den Ferien?



Die hatten wir schon auf Seite 4 - hier gerne nochmal:

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...ird-fuer-das-klima-demonstriert/24521984.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und da ich davon ausgehe, daß hier einige Zeitgenossen bereits über eigenen Nachwuchs verfügen, eine letzte Frage für den Moment: Mal angenommen, Ihr steht mit eurem Kind einer Gruppe anderer Kinder gegenüber, die gerade dabei sind, ihren Müll auf den Boden zu werfen. Sagt Ihr eurem Kind dann "Schmeiß ebenfalls hin, die anderen tun es schließlich auch!"? Wäre durchaus vergleichbar mit der Situation, in der es um die anderen weltweiten Dreckschleudern geht, die immerzu als Begründung bzw. Relativierung für eigene Umweltsauereien herhalten müssen.



Ich kann dir sagen, was ich meinen Kindern zum Thema Klimawandel sage: Die Menschheit muss lernen, damit zu leben. Abwenden lässt er sich nicht mehr (falls dies je möglich gewesen wäre). Die Diskussion über die Ursachen ist völlig witzlos. Der Klimawandel ist jedenfalls eine nicht rückgängig zu machende Tatsache.

Das heißt z.B. bzgl. des Verbrennungsmotors, mit Hochdruck an tragfähigen Alternativen zu arbeiten (Ölvorkommen sind eh endlich), den Verbrenner aber nicht zu verteufeln und erst dann dessen Verkauf unattraktiv zu machen, wenn die Alternativen hinsichtlich Technik und Preis marktfähig sind.

Im Angelverein bedeutet das für mich folgendes: 
- Mit den Gewässerwarten hinterfragen, in welchen Gewässern der Besatz von Zandern noch sinnvoll ist. 
- Beim Karpfenbesatz einkalkulieren, dass diese sich in erheblich verstärktem Maß selbst reproduzieren werden.
- Kein Besatz von Wels mehr. 
- Genaue Planung von Abfischen der Zuchtteiche mit klarer Strategie, wie die Gewässer wieder zu Wasser kommen (Nutzung der Wasserzufuhr von anderen Teichen, die später abgelassen werden, falls möglich)
- Anschaffung von Solar-Lüftungsanlagen zur Verbesserung der Sauerstoffsituation in Zuchtteichen (gefördert vom Verband)
- Heute bereits sehr flache Gewässer nicht mehr anzupachten
usw.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Siehst du, und das unterscheidet uns beide. Für mich ist er einer der brilliantesten Ökonomen weltweit. Der Mann hat Ahnung und quatscht den Leuten nicht nach dem Mund.



Naja - zumindest dann, wenn man seine gesammelten Falschaussagen komplett ausblendet - ein Beispiel von vielen gibt's dort:

https://klima-luegendetektor.de/tag/hans-werner-sinn/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Siehst du, und das unterscheidet uns beide. Für mich ist er einer der brilliantesten Ökonomen weltweit. Der Mann hat Ahnung und quatscht den Leuten nicht nach dem Mund.


So lange du gutes Klima nicht kaufen kannst, zumindest unterliegt es nicht vorrangig wirtschaftlichen Mechanismen, hole ich mir Rat im Umgang mit dem Klimawandel bei Naturwissenschaftlern und Ingenieurswissenschaften. Eine ökonomische Betrachtung ist bei einer dermaßen drohenden Gefahr absolut nachrangig.  

Wenn du zu ertrinken drohst bläst du auch nicht deine eigene Rettung ab, weil du die Rechnung vielleicht nicht zahlen kannst.

@hanzz  was du machen kannst? Kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Ob man uns dabei kräftig rupfen und Federn lassen wird? Bestimmt, es sind Politiker, die mit den alten Mechanismen in Zusammenarbeit mit Wirtschaft und Industrie nach Lösungen suchen. Ein ist sicher, das dabei mehrere Instanzen ein Auge auf die Wertschöpungskette haben und nicht zu kurz kommen .

Sei ein politischer Mensch, suche dir Quellen, stehe für deine Meinung ein. Ich glaube wir alle müssen wieder politischer sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Naja - zumindest dann, wenn man seine gesammelten Falschaussagen komplett ausblendet - ein Beispiel von vielen gibt's dort:
> 
> https://klima-luegendetektor.de/tag/hans-werner-sinn/



Keine einzige der dort zitierten Aussagen von Sinn war falsch. Eine rein auf EE basierende Energieversorgung ist technisch nicht möglich und die Kombination EE/Kernkraft wäre eine funktionsfähige, CO2-sparende Option gewesen. Die Autoren dieses Klima-Lügendetektors haben keine Ahnung, wovon sie da schreiben. 

Ich sehe die ganze Sache mittlerweile aber sehr entspannt. Die Realität wird hier gnadenlos zuschlagen und die Leute werden (wie in Frankreich) ab einem gewissen Punkt, wenn die Kosten aus dem Ruder laufen oder der Strom ausfällt, auf die Straße gehen und Parteien ans Ruder bringen, die niemand dort haben will. Die etablierten Parteien wissen das und ich bin gespannt, was da in den kommenden Jahren abgehen wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> So lange du gutes Klima nicht kaufen kannst, zumindest unterliegt es nicht vorrangig wirtschaftlichen Mechanismen, hole ich mir Rat im Umgang mit dem Klimawandel bei Naturwissenschaftlern und Ingenieurswissenschaften. Eine ökonomische Betrachtung ist bei einer dermaßen drohenden Gefahr absolut nachrangig.
> 
> Wenn du zu ertrinken drohst bläst du auch nicht deine eigene Rettung ab, weil du die Rechnung vielleicht nicht zahlen kannst.



Die Hysterie ist total lächerlich.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Der Klimawandel ist jedenfalls eine nicht rückgängig zu machende Tatsache....



Es freut mich sehr, daß Du auch mit diesem Statement ziemlich allein auf weiter Flur stehst. Weltweiter, naturwissenschaftlicher Konsens ist nämlich das exakte Gegenteil.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2019)

Und nochmal ganz viel Wasser: https://weather.com/de-DE/wissen/kl...rte-sind-durch-extremwetterereignisse-bedroht

Angesichts solcher Ist-Zustände immer noch von lächerlicher Hysterie zu schreiben, läßt beginnenden Realitätsverlust zumindest vermuten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und nochmal ganz viel Wasser: https://weather.com/de-DE/wissen/kl...rte-sind-durch-extremwetterereignisse-bedroht
> 
> Angesichts solcher Ist-Zustände immer noch von lächerlicher Hysterie zu schreiben, läßt beginnenden Realitätsverlust zumindest vermuten.



Dinge ändern sich und man muss sich anpassen. Und die Menschheit wird sich anpassen. Da hilft aber eben keine Hysterie und unsinnige, weil wirtschaftlich und/oder technisch nicht tragfähige Entscheidungen, sondern Handeln ohne Panik. 

Eine rationale Entscheidung sieht z.B. so aus: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/klimawandel-dorf-101.html


----------



## Bertone (29. Juli 2019)

Hmm, 'rational' hat für mich einen anderen Sinngehalt als nackter Zwang, offen gestanden. Rational für mich ist derlei Unpässlichkeiten zu vermeiden, bzw. wenn eine solche eingetreten ist diese nach Möglichkeit nicht zu wiederholen oder wie gehabt fortzufahren.

Übrigens, was ist eigentlich aus Desertec und Sahara-Sonne geworden? Ich frage nur wegen der vorgeblichen Unmachbarkeit, oder sind womöglich diversen Interessen der Vorzug gegeben worden.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dinge ändern sich und man muss sich anpassen. Und die Menschheit wird sich anpassen. Da hilft aber eben keine Hysterie und unsinnige, weil wirtschaftlich und/oder technisch nicht tragfähige Entscheidungen, sondern Handeln ohne Panik.
> 
> Eine rationale Entscheidung sieht z.B. so aus: https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/klimawandel-dorf-101.html



Es ging bei meiner Antwort nicht um Entscheidungen, die aus der Not heraus selbstverständlich rational getroffen werden oder wurden. Es ging um deine lapidare Feststellung Testudos Beispiel betreffend.

Des Weiteren ist es auch keine Frage, ob sich die Menscheit anpaßt oder nicht. Die entscheidende Frage wird sein, welcher Teil der Menschheit gar keine Möglichkeit hat sich anzupassen, bzw. was mit diesem Teil der Menschheit geschehen wird. Denn auf den Inseln der Glückseligkeit ist bereits heute angeblich kein Platz mehr, weshalb jede nur erdenkliche Anstrengung unternommen werden sollte, diese Katastrophe globalen Ausmaßes abzuwenden.

Wer das, entgegen der Meinung ungezählter Wissenschaftler, bereits heute als unmöglich abtut, handelt aus meiner Sicht nicht nur grob fahrlässig, sondern auch zutiefst inhuman und egoistisch - die eigenen, möglichst weit in die Zukunft hinein zu rettenden Pfründe fest im Blick.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Hysterie ist total lächerlich.



Ich bin Anfang 50 und Kinderlos, ich ruhe in mir selbst. Von Hysterie keine Spur.

@Naturliebhaber  Die Briten lehnen eine Entschädigung der Betroffenen ab, weil sie wissen, da kommt noch allerhand auf sie zu. Mal sehen, wie wir das mit Sylt halten.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Ab heute ist es wieder soweit... 

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/erdueberlastungstag-klimawandel-ressourcenverbrauch-1.4542334


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Juli 2019)

Treffen sich zwei Planeten, sagt der eine zum anderen hallo wie geht es dir so? Na ja, nicht so gut, ich habe nämlich Homosapiens, meint der andere, oh, das geht vorüber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2019)

Hier übrigens ein Filmbericht von Hoimar  von Dithfurt  und Volker Arzt aus dem Jahre 1978. Diese wurden im ZDF zur besten Sendezeit ausgestrahlt und von bis zu 10 Mio Zuschauern angesehen. 

Die Sendung trug den Titel: "Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen"











Aber dennoch hat man nichts daraus gelernt  in der Serie gab es auch eine Folge zum Thema Müll, mit einem riesigen Müllberg im Studio, auch die Kernaussagen sind ziemlich exakt so eingetroffen. 

Die Krone der Schöpfung hat über 40 Jahre in absoluter Ignoranz nichts entscheidendes gemacht und heute sollen die Kiddings,  den das Wasser bis zum Hals steht, erst mal einen vernünftigen Schulabschluss hinlegen um das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## alexpp (29. Juli 2019)

Immer wieder unschön, diese stark verbissenen Diskussionen.


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juli 2019)

Expertenrunde: Einer kann besser googeln als der andere...

Schuld am Klimawandel hat die erste Vegetarierin.
Hätte Eva damals die Schlange gefressen und nicht den Apfel,
lebten wir alle noch glücklich im Paradies.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein Filmbericht von Hoimar  von Dithfurt  und Volker Arzt aus dem Jahre 1978. Diese wurden im ZDF zur besten Sendezeit ausgestrahlt und von bis zu 10 Mio Zuschauern angesehen.
> 
> Die Sendung trug den Titel: "Der Ast auf dem wir sitzen"
> 
> ...



Zitat: "Aber dennoch hat man nichts daraus gelernt".
Wer ist denn "man"? Die Länder auf der Welt , in denen es den Einwohnern heute um einiges besser geht als noch vor 30 Jahren (China)?

Wer die Realität lesen will, kann das hier knallhart wissenschaftlich aufbereitet tun: https://www.iea.org/geco/
Der Energiehunger auf der Welt steigt und sinkt nicht.
Die Emissionen steigen und sinken nicht.

Wir können jetzt einen Stuhlkreis bilden und uns ganz doll wünschen, dass der CO2-Ausstoß zurückgeht. Er wird trotzdem weiter steigen (und nicht mal stagnieren).

Die deutsche Politik weißt gern darauf hin, dass China der Weltmarktführer im Ausbau der Renewables ist. Das stimmt. China ist aber auch der Weltmarktführer im Ausbau von Gaskraftwerken, Kohlekraftwerken und AKW. Die brauchen nämlich Energie ohne Ende und nehmen alles.

Ich bin bekanntlich vom Hintergrund her Kraftwerksbauer. Meine ehemaligen Kommilitonen (alle schon im "etwas reiferen Alter") bekommen gerade eine Reihe gut dotierter Angebote aus China. Da sucht man händeringend Kraftwerksbauer. Alles Kohle, Gas, Nuklear.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (29. Juli 2019)

> < (((( ° >  Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Meine ehemaligen Kommilitonen (alle schon im "etwas reiferen Alter") bekommen gerade eine Reihe gut dotierter Angebote aus China. Da sucht man händeringend Kraftwerksbauer. Alles Kohle, Gas, Nuklear.



Dann wird es vielleicht wirklich auch davon abhängen, ob sich Wissenschaftler für den schlechten Zweck kaufen lassen und somit das Pferd solange reiten, bis es von alleine umkippt, oder ob sich ein internationaler Schulterschluß ebendieser gegen solche Bestrebungen formiert.

Passend wäre dann diese leichte Abwandlung: "Geld negiert die Welt!"

Schaut man sich hingegen relativ aktuelle Hochrechnungen (allesamt eher konservativer Natur) zu den globalen Folgekosten des Klimawandels an - allen voran den Stern Review, bereits aus 2006 - kommt einem unweigerlich Lesch mit seinem "Wir versaufen unser Oma ihr klein Häuschen" in den Sinn.


Hierzu noch eine Frage in Richtung der "wir müssen uns dem Klimawandel anpassen, anstatt was dagegen zu tun!"-Fraktion: Woher soll eigentlich das Geld für die Anpassung kommen, wenn es für die Beseitigung o.g. Schäden längst aufgebraucht wurde?


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Wer ist denn "man"? Die Länder auf der Welt , in denen es den Einwohnern heute um einiges besser geht als noch vor 30 Jahren (China)?...



Nein, den Chinesen kann man, nüchtern betrachtet, keinen Vorwurf machen. Zumal auch deren CO₂ pro Kopf-Emissionen immer noch deutlich hinter unseren liegen.

"Man" ist in unseren Breiten zu verorten. Denn anstatt das Steuer in den 70ern herumzureißen, indem sich intensivst um Alternativen zum sich damals schon deutlich abzeichnenden Fiasko gekümmert wird, wurde was getan?

Daß mittlerweile mit dem Finger auf Länder wie China gezeigt wird, diese Länder nun zu den Sündenböcken gezählt werden und sogar als Ursache für weiteres eigenes Nichtstun herhalten müssen, wirft ein bezeichnendes Licht auf eine ganze Reihe westlicher Gesellschaften.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2019)

Achso.... na dann retten wir mal eben das Weltklima, indem wir pro Kopf ein bischen sparen.   

Manchmal kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln bei soviel Ideologie-Unfug!

Falls du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast, selbst wenn Deutschland pro Kopf 0,00% CO2 produziert ändert das nichts am Weltklima!!!

China ist der größte Verschmutzer und müsste CO2 sparen um den weltweiten Ausstoß zu reduzieren.
Ob das dann am Klima etwas ändert, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

CO2 pro Kopf ist völlig egal denn wie Testudo schon schrieb, macht die Menge das Gift.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Wie schön, daß Du hier und da ein bißchen verstehst, nur leider nicht das, worum es grundsätzlich geht.

Erstaunlich bleibt, daß dir die Argumente anderer einmal zu einem Äpfel mit Birnen-Vergleich reichen, sie ein anderes Mal zur Unterstützung deiner wilden Thesen jedoch durchaus passend sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2019)

Die wilden Thesen hast du ja nun gerade gebracht.
Als ob es global messbar wäre, wenn hier der pro Kopf CO2 Ausstoß sinkt....


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die wilden Thesen hast du ja nun gerade gebracht.
> Als ob es global messbar wäre, wenn hier der pro Kopf CO2 Ausstoß sinkt....



Außer dir hat das mit der Meßbarkeit niemand geschrieben, merkste was?

Es geht um die, nicht nur aus meiner Sicht, letzte Chance eine Vorreiterrolle einzunehmen, was argumentativ keinesfalls funktionieren kann, wenn man bzgl. des eigenen pro Kopf-Verbrauchs lausig dasteht.

Die anderen Voraussetzungen hierfür sind nämlich gar nicht so schlecht: Brillante Ingenieure (so sie nicht nach Fernost abwandern), Geld in Mengen, europaweit ca. 500 Millionen potenzielle Vorreiter undsoweiterundsofort. Es müßte halt nur mit gutem Beispiel vorangegangen und Ländern wie China gezeigt werden, daß Wirtschaftskraft, Nachhaltigkeit und CO₂-Neutralität keine sich grundsätzlich ausschließenden Faktoren sind.

Ganz sicher nicht gelingen wird das, wenn man es gar nicht erst versucht, soviel steht fest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> ............ Geld in Mengen,.................




Das Märchen vom reichen Deutschland spukt also noch herum??

https://www.focus.de/finanzen/alter...iker-uns-fuer-dumm-verkaufen_id_10342730.html


----------



## seeschwalbe (29. Juli 2019)

Da schließen die Europäer Handelsverträge mit Südamerika, vor allem Deutschland, ( es geht um  Soja, Rindfleich u.s.w. )
darum werden wieder millionen Hektar Tropenwald abgeholzt, versprach der brasilianische Präsident! Erst der Gewinn, dann die Umwelt!
Und den kommt unsere Regierung mit CO 2 Steuer, wie lange werden wir noch verarscht.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Märchen vom reichen Deutschland spukt also noch herum??
> 
> https://www.focus.de/finanzen/alter...iker-uns-fuer-dumm-verkaufen_id_10342730.html



Netter Versuch. 

Ich schrieb von 500 Millionen potenziellen Vorreitern. Dein Fokus allein auf Deutschland paßt schon deshalb nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Da schließen die Europäer Handelsverträge mit Südamerika, vor allem Deutschland, ( es geht um  Soja, Rindfleich u.s.w. )
> darum werden wieder millionen Hektar Tropenwald abgeholzt, versprach der brasilianische Präsident! Erst der Gewinn, dann die Umwelt!
> Und den kommt unsere Regierung mit CO 2 Steuer, wie lange werden wir noch verarscht.



Mindestens so lange, wie an diesem keinesfalls nachhaltigen Wirtschaftssystem festgehalten wird, an das sich der Homo Oeconomicus klammert, _wie der Ertrinkende ans Senkblei_. (Hagen Rether)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2019)

Wie bereitet ihr euch auf anstehende Veränderungen vor?


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2019)

Und nun verlassen wir den Realismus in Gänze und wenden uns der von Gene Roddenberry erdachten Gesellschaftsform bei Star Trek zu...

Nur ein Erdenvolk- kein Wirtschaftssystem... keinerlei Tätigkeit/Arbeit mehr um des schnöden Mammons willen.... 

Klingt ehrenvoll, sozial, gerecht und Klimaneutral..... 

Aber halt Fantasy.....


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

"Wir" nicht, Dorschbremse... 

Es sind wohl intelligente Lösungen nötig, die längst vorliegen. Schwarzweißmalerei ist auch nicht zielführend, denn zwischen kein Wirtschaftssystem und einem nachhaltigen bzw. nicht nachhaltiger und keinerlei Tätigkeit/Arbeit ist zum Glück noch eine Menge Luft.

Fantasy? Keinesfalls!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2019)

@Dorschbremse 

Wenn du jetzt Kampfstern Galaktica genommen hättest, wären die ehemaligen Kolonien auf dem Weg zurück zur Erde um sich dort zu retten.

Ist halt auch Fantasy....


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2019)

Beseitige das der Menschheit eigene "höher, schneller, weiter, reicher" - und nebenher vielleicht noch den Lobbyismus.... dann könnts was werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Beseitige das der Menschheit eigene "höher, schneller, weiter, reicher" - und nebenher vielleicht noch den Lobbyismus.... dann könnts was werden.



Na, das sind doch Entscheidungen, die nur jeder für sich selbst treffen kann, welche Werte er für sich im Leben anlegt.

Uh der böse Lobbyismus, es gäbe kein politisches Leben ohne Lobbyismus, weil ein Amtsträger,der einen Job ein paar Jahre ausübt in der Regel gar Amtsträger würde, wenn er sich nicht im Vorfeld auf seine politische Aktivität konzentriert hätte. Und das auch gar nicht schlimm, wenn er einen guten Stab um sich hat.


----------



## Bertone (29. Juli 2019)

Prof.Tinca

Da liegt Fruehling schon richtig mit dem Reichtum. Einmal ist die Wahrnehmung dessen natürlich auch relativ, zum anderen ist das Geld einfach nur falsch verteilt, d.h. es kommt bei der breiten Masse nicht an, sondern wird am Kapitalmarkt gebunkert. Beispiel Hartz-Aufstocker - Spitzenmanager, der eine darf sich trotz Buckelei auf Altersarmut freuen, während der andere, völlig risikofrei, nicht weiß wohin mit dem Geld. Beispiel 2 Durchschnitts-Familienvater, Frau mit 2 Kindern, der wird in Relation zu seinem Einkommen sehr viel mehr Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen, als das ein Großverdiener kann, soviel kann der gar nicht fressen und saufen, anders gesagt, der Überschuss geht wieder in den Kapitalmarkt, um weitere Überschüsse zu produzieren. Einkommensteuer - Kapitalertragsteuer, Höchstsatz ~45% gegen 25%, ich beklage mich nicht, ist nur zu meinem Vorteil, aber sozial und nachhaltig ist das nicht.
Beispiel Aldi (nein, ich habe absolut nichts gegen Aldi)
Norbert Häring (promovierter Volkswirt und Redakteur beim Handelsblatt) hat 2011, oder 2013 war es, anhand der Bilanzen der Aldis' das Nettovermögen der Aldis erwirtschaftet durch die Aldi-Märkte berechnet und kam auf ca. 500 Mio (ich weiß nicht mehr, ob für beide Nord und Süd zusammen oder jeweils).
Dennoch sind die beiden Aldi-Familien jeweils 20-30 Mrd schwer. Also durch geschicktes Jonglieren am Kapitalmarkt, Problem dabei ist, die kleinen Leute gehen dafür arbeiten, sie erarbeiten das, erhalten aber nicht den ihnen zustehenden Anteil.
Beispiel wie es gehen kann, bei allen Konflikten, die damit einhergehen: In Spanien existiert ein Mischwarenkonzern als Genossenschaftskonzern MCC (Mondragon Corporacion Cooperativa) der a. prosperiert und b. bei welchem das Topmanagement nicht mehr als das 8- oder 12-fache des Durchschnittsverdienstes im Konzern erhalten darf.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Klimaschutz: Gut für die Wirtschaft?

Hieraus:

_"Die Integration von Klimaschutz in Wachstumspolitik ist alles andere als eine Wachstumsbremse, sondern kann einen positiven wirtschaftlichen Effekt haben. Es gibt keine ökonomisch begründete Ausrede, das Klima nicht zu schützen", sagt José Angel Gurría, Generalsekretär der OECD bei der Vorstellung der Studie und mahnt. "Es ist Eile geboten und der teuerste Pfad ist die Untätigkeit."_

Oder auch:

_Mit Blick auf die Studie und die jetzt in Ablehnung des Pariser Abkommens kippende Haltung der US-Regierung betont Chinas Klimabeauftragter Xie Zhenhua: "Die emissionsarme und klimafreundliche Entwicklung ist unumkehrbar geworden - kein Land, keine Person kann diesen Trend mehr stoppen." China habe in den vergangenen Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit klimafreundlichen Technologien gemacht. "Wir können die Wirtschaft wachsen lassen und gleichzeitig das Klima schützen", betont Xie. "Wir müssen Verantwortung gegenüber zukünftigen Generationen tragen und glauben, dass das Pariser Klimaschutzabkommen eine Win-Win-Kooperation ist."_

Investing in Climate, Investing in Growth


Ich nenne sowas weit offenstehende Tore und bin sehr gespannt, ob wirklich wieder in den, im wahrsten Wortsinn, brennenden Stall gerannt oder endlich umgedacht wird.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Na, das sind doch Entscheidungen, die nur jeder für sich selbst treffen kann, welche Werte er für sich im Leben anlegt.
> 
> Oder als erstrebenswert vorgelebt bekommt...
> https://m.bild.de/auto/auto-news/au...hwerer-und-durstiger-63610198.bildMobile.html
> ...



Ich konkretisiere- Wirtschaftslobbyismus-Sorry


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ihr euch auf anstehende Veränderungen vor?



Die anstehenden Veränderungen werden weniger von irgendwelchen Klimaaspekten dominiert sein, als von global-politischen Verschiebungen. Dazu hat der von dir gehasste Prof. Sinn in dem von mir verlinkten Vortrag ein paar sehr interessante Aspekte gebracht.

Bzgl. Angeln (ich soll ab kommendem Jahr den 1. Vorstand im Verein übernehmen und bin aktuell stellvertretender Hauptgewässerwart) habe ich in einem Post weiter oben geschrieben, wie ich mit dem Klimawandel umgehe. (Klare Strategie beim Abfischen, beim Besatz, bei der Gewässerauswahl).

Ich bin bekennender EU-Skeptiker (ein Haufen voller Looser-Länder plus Deutschland, wenn GB aussteigt) und bleibe eigentlich nur wegen der Familie in Deutschland. Meiner Familie gefällt Franken super (was ich verstehen kann) und so füge ich mich in mein Schicksal. Klingt dramatisch, mir geht es hier aber sehr gut. Wenn ich könnte, wie ich wollte, würde ich noch 10 Jahre in die USA gehen (hab da sehr verlockende Angebote auf dem Tisch liegen) und danach nach MeckPomm ziehen. Hat mein alter Chef gerade gemacht. Angeln und Jagd auf höchstem Niveau (wenn ich Kanada und Schweden mal außen vor lasse )

Meinen Kindern rate ich, voll in die Richtung Industrie 4.0 zu gehen. Das hat Zukunft. Meine Tochter (19) hat das beherzigt und gerade einen super Abschluss in der Mechatronik-Ausbildung hingelegt (die Jungs hatten keine Chance gegen sie ) und sie wird wohl nach der Technikerausbildung in die Robotertechnik einsteigen.
Sohnemann hat noch etwas Zeit, sich zu entscheiden.

Meine Prognose: Die Neuen Bundesländer werden sich entvölkern, der gesellschaftliche Umgang in Deutschland wird ruppiger werden, die AfD wird stärker werden. Was dann kommt, kann niemand vorhersagen. Bis hin zu einem möglichen EU- Austritt, einem "deutschen Trump" oder was auch immer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Beseitige das der Menschheit eigene "höher, schneller, weiter, reicher" - und nebenher vielleicht noch den Lobbyismus.... dann könnts was werden.



Ich versuche ja schon seit längerem selbst, nicht mehr so groß, stark und schön zu sein, aber ich kann mich ja nicht immer verstecken!

Auch versuche ich selbst beim Angeln nicht mehr so erfolgreich zu sein und mich dabei zu steigern; es kommt wirklich nicht immer gut an!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> _Mit Blick auf die Studie und die jetzt in Ablehnung des Pariser Abkommens kippende Haltung der US-Regierung betont Chinas Klimabeauftragter Xie Zhenhua: "Die emissionsarme und klimafreundliche Entwicklung ist unumkehrbar geworden - kein Land, keine Person kann diesen Trend mehr stoppen." China habe in den vergangenen Jahren gute Erfahrungen mit klimafreundlichen Technologien gemacht. "Wir können die Wirtschaft wachsen lassen und gleichzeitig das Klima schützen", betont Xie. "Wir müssen Verantwortung gegenüber zukünftigen Generationen tragen und glauben, dass das Pariser Klimaschutzabkommen eine Win-Win-Kooperation ist."_
> 
> Investing in Climate, Investing in Growth
> 
> ...



Ja klar doch : https://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/2...300-neue-kohlekraftwerke-auf-der-ganzen-welt/
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-2222061-WxKKJCfCfxVatIp0vSMS-ap5
https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/238704/umfrage/energiebedarf-in-china/

Glaube einem Chinesen und du bist am Arsch  (Jahrelange Erfahrung)


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Warum soll's dir besser gehen als mir, Toni?


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Prognose: Die Neuen Bundesländer werden sich entvölkern, der gesellschaftliche Umgang in Deutschland wird ruppiger werden, die AfD wird stärker werden. Was dann kommt, kann niemand vorhersagen. Bis hin zu einem möglichen EU- Austritt, einem "deutschen Trump" oder was auch immer.



Diese Meinung teile ich - als unmittelbarer bzw näher empfundene Befürchtung /Bedrohung als das Klima geäußert. 

Der gesellschaftliche oder soziale Dissens wird weiter ausufern- aus vielerlei Gründen... 

Bedingt durch die Tücken des Alltags schafft mans nicht, alle Probleme oder Bedrohungen gleichzeitig anzugehen (jeder für sich) - und so gilt halt:

Eins nach dem anderen - oder nach Monty Python.... Jeder nur ein Kreuz


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo.

es ist halt ein großer Unterschied zwischen Reden und Handeln bei den Politikern, wie bei der übrigen Bevölkerung auch. China und auch der Rest der Welt werden nicht auf Wachstum verzichten. Aus diesem Grund wird ja auch von einem deutlich ansteigender Energieverbrauch ausgegangen. Wer glaubt, dass da in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eine Einsparung möglich sein wird, nun da gehört sich schon eine beträchtliche Naivität dazu.
Im anderen Klima-Thread habe ich mal ein bisschen aufgezählt, was man tun müsste um CO2 einzusparen, ich wiederhole mal das in etwa: keine privaten Flugreisen mehr, kein Kfz in Privatbesitz, in den Urlaub nur mit der Bahn fahren, sämtliche Computer und Smartphones etc. in Privatbesitz verbieten (ist eh nur meist Spielerei, müsste also ganz leicht gehen), in Wohnung oder Haus nur noch einen Raum heizen, duschen allenfalls nur noch jeden 2.Tag, warmes Essen nur noch jeden 2.Tag, warme Getränke (Tee oder Kaffee) nur noch 2 Tassen am Tag, Wäschetrockner verbieten, Waschmaschine nur noch einmal in der Woche benutzen. Bei größeren Familien können evtl. Ausnahmen gemacht werden und weil wir gleich dabei sind, Wasserverbrauch pro Person und Woche auf 500 Liter beschränken. 
Eine CO2-Steuer, egal wie diese aussehen wird, wird am CO2-Ausstoß jedenfalls nichts ändern.
Abgesehen davon, dass wie uns dadurch wirtschaftlich ruinieren würden, da macht keiner mit, nicht in Deutschland und nicht in Europa. Das macht aber nichts, da alle diese, doch gravierenden, Einschränkungen keinen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Klimas hätten.
Wenn ich dann immer von der "Vorreiterrolle", welche Deutschland übernehmen sollte, höre, ja warum denn? Die Welt wird nicht mitmachen, auf keinen Fall, das ist weltfremdes Wunschdenken. Die Menschen haben sich schon immer dem Klimawandel anpassen müssen, das ist nicht neu und für Beispiele dazu muss man auch gar nicht so weit in der Geschichte zurückgehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Prof.Tinca
> 
> Da liegt Fruehling schon richtig mit dem Reichtum. Einmal ist die Wahrnehmung dessen natürlich auch relativ, zum anderen ist das Geld einfach nur falsch verteilt, d.h. es kommt bei der breiten Masse nicht an, sondern wird am Kapitalmarkt gebunkert. Beispiel Hartz-Aufstocker - Spitzenmanager, der eine darf sich trotz Buckelei auf Altersarmut freuen, während der andere, völlig risikofrei, nicht weiß wohin mit dem Geld. Beispiel 2 Durchschnitts-Familienvater, Frau mit 2 Kindern, der wird in Relation zu seinem Einkommen sehr viel mehr Mehrwertsteuer bezahlen, als das ein Großverdiener kann, soviel kann der gar nicht fressen und saufen, anders gesagt, der Überschuss geht wieder in den Kapitalmarkt, um weitere Überschüsse zu produzieren. Einkommensteuer - Kapitalertragsteuer, Höchstsatz ~45% gegen 25%, ich beklage mich nicht, ist nur zu meinem Vorteil, aber sozial und nachhaltig ist das nicht.
> Beispiel Aldi (nein, ich habe absolut nichts gegen Aldi)
> ...



Danke aber dessen bin ich mir bewusst. 

Und da ich das vom unteren Ende her sehe, weiß ich dass Deutschland eben kein reiches Land ist.
Es reicht nicht um Schulen zu sanieren , um die Kinderarmut zu beenden, um tausende vor der Altersarmut zu bewahren usw. usf..

Aber um die Welt zu retten???

Ich würde erstmal die eigenen Probleme angehen, bevor ich anfange großspurig die Welt retten zu wollen.

Dass das Geld(nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern weltweit) ungerecht verteilt ist, steht ebenfalls außer Frage.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke aber dessen bin ich mir bewusst.
> 
> Und da ich das vom unteren Ende her sehe, weiß ich dass Deutschland eben kein reiches Land ist.
> Es reicht nicht um Schulen zu sanieren , um die Kinderarmut zu beenden, um tausende vor der Altersarmut zu bewahren usw. usf..
> ...



Diesen Beitrag müssten sich einige Spinner mal eingerahmt ins Wohnzimmer hängen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2019)

Wir könnten das Klima in meinem Wohnzimmer als erstes Retten und eine Klimaanlage installieren. Im Sinne des Erhalts meiner Welt zwischen Tür und Angel. Anpacken Männers, make my Bude great again!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Juli 2019)

Es gibt so schöne Anglestammtische um unser herrliches Hobby und hier sinkt das Forum in politische Aussagen, die schon die Grenze von Bierdimpel erreichen.
Ohne auf Einzelnes des obigen Postings einzugehen, eben kein Politikforum, aber von aufgrund unvergleichlichen Einkommensgrenzen des Länderbergleichs innerhalb der EU wie auch unserers föderalistischen Staates, die nur noch einseitig in der absoluten Pauschalisierung politisch vergewaltigt werden, aber an sich keine groß anerkannte Ernsthaftigkeit in der Länderdifferenzierung besitzen beteffend der Kinderamut bis hin zum Problem der Unkenntnis von Kameralisik was Schulsanierung betrifft ist alles dabei. Eben Bierdimpelstammtisch ...

Oh, du mein geliebtes AB ...


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Wie schön, daß man verschiedene Dinge gleichzeitig tun kann. Kein Grund also für die erneute Schwarzweißmalerei.

Von Weltretten war immer noch keine Rede - es ging um eine mögliche Vorbildfunktion mit Nachahmeffekt. Vielleicht sollte sich das der eine oder andere mal ausdrucken und direkt neben dem Monitor platzieren.


----------



## Nemo (29. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, den Chinesen kann man, nüchtern betrachtet, keinen Vorwurf machen. Zumal auch deren CO₂ pro Kopf-Emissionen immer noch deutlich hinter unseren liegen.
> 
> "Man" ist in unseren Breiten zu verorten. Denn anstatt das Steuer in den 70ern herumzureißen, indem sich intensivst um Alternativen zum sich damals schon deutlich abzeichnenden Fiasko gekümmert wird, wurde was getan?
> 
> Daß mittlerweile mit dem Finger auf Länder wie China gezeigt wird, diese Länder nun zu den Sündenböcken gezählt werden und sogar als Ursache für weiteres eigenes Nichtstun herhalten müssen, wirft ein bezeichnendes Licht auf eine ganze Reihe westlicher Gesellschaften.


Herrlich...
Dann erklär mal bitte, wie wir für die ganze Welt aus Deutschland heraus durch eigenen Verzicht das Klima für die Chinesen mitretten, während diese munter weiternachen und den Ausstoß um ein vielfaches erhöhen
Deutschland soll also pro Kopf werden wie China vor 100 Jahren und China wie Deutschland. Das wird lustig. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur blauäugig oder echte Ignoranz ist, aber mit der Einstellung wirst du die Welt nicht retten, sorry. Alle Mühe umsonst.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juli 2019)

Einfach weiter im Thread lesen, dann kommst Du vielleicht von alleine drauf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2019)

@Naturliebhaber  Industrie 4.0 aber die neuen Bundesländer sollen entvölkert sein? Warum?

Um in Produktionsbetrieben, in denen die Zahl der Beschäftigten im Vergleich geringer sein wird, weil immer mehr Prozesse automatisiert sein werden, den wenigen beim Arbeiten zu zu sehen?

Weil Wohnraum in den Ballungszentren so günstig ist?

Weil Arbeit  sich immer mehr vom Arbeitsplatz abkoppelt?


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Von Weltretten war immer noch keine Rede - es ging um eine mögliche Vorbildfunktion mit Nachahmeffekt. Vielleicht sollte sich das der eine oder andere mal ausdrucken und direkt neben dem Monitor platzieren.



Kann man so machen - ich ergänze um den Passus
"Poste Klimaneutral- etwas weniger heiße Diskussionen tuns auch!"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber  Industrie 4.0 aber die neuen Bundesländer sollen entvölkert sein? Warum?
> 
> Um in Produktionsbetrieben, in denen die Zahl der Beschäftigten im Vergleich geringer sein wird, weil immer mehr Prozesse automatisiert sein werden, den wenigen beim Arbeiten zu zu sehen?
> 
> ...



http://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downl...marktprognose-2030.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Zitat bzgl. der Situation 2030: "die Zahl der Erwerbslosen um 1,4 Mio. auf 1,7 Mio. Personen sinken."

Die jungen Leute können heute schon sehr selbstbewusst bei den Firmen auftreten (und tun das auch). Warum das nicht mit Industry 4.0 im Widerspruch steht? Schau dir einfach mal die demographische Entwicklung in Deutschland an. 

Trifft natürlich nur auf Gegenden zu, wo die Ballungszentren sind. Womit wir wieder im "Westen" angekommen wären ...

Und wo bitte koppelt sich Arbeit vom Arbeitsplatz ab? Auch ich mache normalerweise 2 Tage in der Woche Homeoffice, Projektarbeit findet aber zusammen im Raum statt. Kann man remote vergessen. Hab eben erst in eine große Ausschreibung geschrieben, dass die "Führungs-Inder" während des Projekts vor Ort in Nürnberg zu sitzen haben. Haben alle Chefs abgenickt, wird nämlich sonst nix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (29. Juli 2019)

Ich bewundere Menschen die z.B. an das glauben was im oben verlinkten .pdf zu lesen ist.  "Einfache" Menschen,vor allem die im bösen Osten haben längst begriffen wie der Hase läuft. Dazu braucht es keine FDP 2.0.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Antworten auf hanzz' Fragen: https://www.spektrum.de/news/wir-koennen-uns-keine-verzoegerung-mehr-leisten/1662486


Von entwaffnender Logik der ff.Passus, denn auch hier im Thread wurde bereits angemerkt, daß kein oder zuwenig Geld vorhanden wäre, bzw. erstmal andere Löcher gestopft werden müßten:

_*Manche sagen oder fürchten, wir könnten uns den nötigen Klimaschutz nicht leisten*.

Deutschland hat sich den europäischen Klimazielen verpflichtet und auch eigene Ziele für 2030 gesteckt. Zurzeit sieht es nicht so aus, dass sie erfüllt werden, und dann wird es richtig teuer. Dann könnten europäische Strafzahlungen von bis zu 62 Milliarden Euro fällig werden. Das kann keiner wollen, denn dann zahlen wir ohnehin und haben ja selbst nichts erreicht, keine Ziele, keinen Umbau, keine Innovationsverbesserung. Das Geld kann man besser ausgeben._


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Antworten auf hanzz' Fragen: https://www.spektrum.de/news/wir-koennen-uns-keine-verzoegerung-mehr-leisten/1662486




CO2 wird nicht gespart indem man damit viel Geld verdient!

Außerdem bezahlen wir schon seit Jahren Ökosteuer.
Was hat denn die Regierung mit den ganzen Milliarden gemacht??

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ökosteuer_(Deutschland)#Entwicklung_der_Steuereinnahmen


Immer werden nur die Leute abgezockt mit ominösen Begründungen!


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Naja, irgendwoher müssen die Subventionen für Kohle und Atom schließlich kommen. Hauptsache, das shareholder value ist verdient... 

Tolles Wirtschaftssystem, ich weiß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn man tatsächlich CO2 sparen wollte(auch wenn das dem Klima genau gar nichts bringt!), könnte man z.B. alte Autos aus dem Verkehr ziehen und armen Leuten ein spritsparendes Auto subventionieren von den Milliarden.

Oldtimer, Autorennen und Flugzeuge verbieten usw......


Aber es geht mal wieder nur ums Geld und davon werden dann Haushaltslöcher gestopft!


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

...und am Ende winkt, Du ahnst es schon, die schwaze Null...

Das alles selbstverständlich während der aktuellen Nullzinspolitik, eine einzige Katastrophe!


----------



## Uzz (30. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man tatsächlich CO2 sparen wollte(auch wenn das dem Klima genau gar nichts bringt!), könnte man z.B. alte Autos aus dem Verkehr ziehen und armen Leuten ein spritsparendes Auto subventionieren von den Milliarden.


Schlechter Vorschlag. Der Anteil CO2, der für die Herstellung (und nicht erst den Betrieb) eines Autos anfällt, ist so riesig, dass Verschrotten+Neukauf in aller Regel(d.h. bei üblicher Kilometerzahl) eine schlechtere Bilanz aufweist als ein Weiterbetrieb des alten Fahrzeugs bis an sein "natürliches Lebensende".

Die Autoindustrie hast du aber hinter dir.

BTW: "armen Leuten ein spritsparendes Auto subventionieren" ist eine genauso falsche Subvention wie fast jede andere Autosubvention. Geld sollte so umverteilt werden, dass der Bedarf an persönlichen Autos sinkt.


----------



## ralle (30. Juli 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Schlechter Vorschlag. Der Anteil CO2, der für die Herstellung (und nicht erst den Betrieb) eines Autos anfällt, ist so riesig, dass Verschrotten+Neukauf in aller Regel(d.h. bei üblicher Kilometerzahl) eine schlechtere Bilanz aufweist als ein Weiterbetrieb des alten Fahrzeugs bis an sein "natürliches Lebensende".
> 
> Die Autoindustrie hast du aber hinter dir.



Das gilt aber auch für die vielen noch zu produzierenden "Umweltfreundlichen" E-Autos !


----------



## Uzz (30. Juli 2019)

Richtig, die Herstellung wird ihren hohen Anteil behalten. Vorzeitiges "aus dem Verkehr ziehen" wird weiterhin Unsinn bleiben, wenn es zu einer zeitlich vorgezogenen Ersatzbeschaffung führt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juli 2019)

Mein Bulli hat gestern seinen 25 Geburtstag gefeiert, viel nachhaltiger kann man nicht fahren, dazu ein Verbrauch unter 8l.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. Juli 2019)

Meiner war im Mai 30 ! 7,2l.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Juli 2019)

Klimawandel, CO2 Emissionen, Dieselbullis und Euro 1 oder doch gleich Euro 0.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. Juli 2019)

Wir haben ja schon durch die Ökosteuer auf Kraftstoffe eine CO2 Abgabe. Trotzdem hat sich der Verbrauch bei den PKWs durch kontinuierliche Kompforterhöhung nicht verringert, sondern stagniert seit vielen Jahren.
Vor vielen Jahren gab es schon den 3L Lupo, der sich nie durchsetzen konnte. Vielleicht sollte der Liter Benzin/Diesel bald 5€/L kosten, um endlich wirklich sparsame PKWs zu bekommen. Bahnfahren ist immer noch irrwitzig teuer, wenn man alternativ schon einen PKW hat und zu zweit fährt.

Wie die Energiewende nur mit erneuerbaren Energien funktionieren soll, konnte mir auch niemand erklären. Meine Ökofreunde erzählen etwas ausreichender Strommenge durch Wind- und Sonne, vergessen aber, dass es in Deutschland unmöglich ist, die benötigten Energiemengen für die dunklen windstillen Tage zu speichern. Stichwort für Netzsuche ist Dunkelflaute, wo in kalten Januartage immernoch fast 100% konventionelle Energie benötigt wird.
Wir könnten parallel zu den erneuerbaren Energie die konventionellen Kraftwerke auf Zuruf bereithalten, was unglaublich teuer wäre. Außerdem sind Kohlekraftwerke sehr träge, so dass am ehesten viele neue Gaskraftwerke benötigt werden. Putin und Trump lassen grüßen.

Wenn hier die Stromkosten steigen, wandern die energieintensiven Betriebe einfach nach Frankreich aus und beziehen halb so teuren Atomstrom oder wandern gleich nach Übersee oder China aus.


Alles nicht so einfach, wie viele glauben. Vielleicht liegt die Zukunft in einer neuen Generation von Atomkraftwerken, die noch störfallsicherer sind.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Juli 2019)

@rheinfischer70 Seh ich genauso, diese Untergangspropheten sollten lieber während ihrer offensichtlich freien Zeit den Grips anstrengen und im Einklang mit der Industrie Lösungen finden, nicht immer nur Rumheulen und Verbote fordern. ICH hab dafür keinen Grips frei, muss meine Kinder am "kacken" halten und darüber hinaus noch Steuern zahlen.....


----------



## Nemo (30. Juli 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Liter Benzin/Diesel bald 5€/L kosten, um endlich wirklich sparsame PKWs zu bekommen. Bahnfahren ist immer noch irrwitzig teuer, wenn man alternativ schon einen PKW hat und zu zweit fährt.



Vielleicht wird endlich mal begriffen, dass ein höherer Benzinpreis NICHT dazu führt, noch sparsamere Autos zu bekommen. Verbrennungsmotoren haben einfach irgendwo ihre Grenzen und wenn man z. B. mit einem BMW Kombi unter 5l fahren kann, ist das schon richtig gut. Allerdings leider Diesel, und der ist ja auch böse. Also Pustekuchen.

Die Bahn ist extrem viel zu teuer. Aber nicht im Vergleich zu PKW, sondern grundsätzlich. Wenn man das immer nur im Vergleich zum Benzinpreis sieht, kommt man nur auf den grünen Irrweg, immer höhere Benzinpreise zu fordern, um das Autofahren so weit unattraktiv zu machen, dass man der Bahn den Vorzug gibt. Dazu kommt noch, dass selbst wenn das  Bahn fahren tatsächlich billiger wäre als Autofahren, es einfach nicht für jeden Zweck als Alternative in Frage kommt!!

Es wurde jahrelang seitens der Unternehmen verpennt, in die richtigen Technologien zu investieren und seitens der Politik, die entsprechenden gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen und Förderungen zu schaffen.
Das Ziel muss sein, bezahlbare und umweltgerechte Alternativen (Bsp. Brennstoffzelle) zu entwickeln, nicht jegliche Form unattraktiv zu machen, bis gar nichts mehr funktioniert.
Das einzige, was die Grünen können, ist solche Probleme auf dem Rücken und Portemonnaie der Verbraucher auszutragen. Was nachgewiesenermaßen nicht einmal funktioniert.

Vielleicht hilft es auch, solche Probleme mal aus der Sicht von Familien zu betrachten, nicht als kinderloses Paar oder gelangweilter Single, der mit einem Einzimmer-Appartement und Fahrrad in der Stadt zurechtkommt. Aber das ist wieder zuviel verlangt, dabei müsste man den ideologischen Tunnelblick verlassen. Ich verstehe, dass das zu anstrengend ist und Widersprüche oder eigene Irrationalität zu erkennen macht dann ja auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Juli 2019)

Ward ihr vom Poltikstammtisch eigentlich schon mal (wieder) angeln?
Die Waller vermehren sich ja in dem warmen Wasser stark und wachsen sehr schnell ab.
Organsisierte ja am Wochenende ein Kinderangelcamp und die Kinder haben 3 Waller gefangen!
Alles am kleinen schmalen Fluss hier in Bayern!
Danke du mein Klimawandel ....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juli 2019)

Ich Wüste nicht, warum es eingrenzen sein sollte das Klima nicht zu schützen, nur weil manche Menschen über ihre Verhältnisse leben.

In meinem Umfeld jammern viele über zu hohe mieten, haben aber Gamingzimmer, computerzimmer, Ankleidezimmer ein solides heimkino auf 30 m2.

Da kostet die Miete,  die Nebenkosten. .....Jeder wie er mag, nachhaltig ist das nicht und dann bitte nicht jammern. Ich darf auch nicht in alle Städrei mit meinem Auto und Ertrag es wie ein Mann.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Globale Geburtenkontrolle wäre der Weg.
> 
> Auch da gilt wieder - Deutschland allein kann nichts bewirken.
> 
> ...


Da haben Einige schon einen anderen Plan in der Schublade um die Menschheit zu dezimieren, nennt sich Weltkrieg und ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Der Ami macht einen bestimmten Fehler => Weltkrieg
Ein arabisches Land greift Israel an => Weltkrieg
Kim Jong Knall lehnt sich zu weit aus dem Fenster => Weltkrieg
Wir waren selten näher dran als im Moment und es wird defacto weltweit wieder wett gerüstet.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich darf auch nicht in alle Städrei mit meinem Auto und Ertrag es wie ein Mann.



Wer fährt denn heute noch zwingend in die Städte? 
Ist doch nix mehr los da, seitdem Autofahrer jahrelang nachhaltig vergrämt, ÖPNV nicht ausgebaut und nebenher die lokalen Kaufhäuser ihrer Kunden beraubt wurden...

Der Großteil der Leute fährt doch mit der fetten Karre lieber ins Einkaufszentrum auf der grünen Wiese...... oder bestellt online, was den Anteil an Frachtfahrzeugen und Verpackungsmüll hochschnellen lässt.... 

Wo isse denn, die Vernunft?


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird endlich mal begriffen, dass ein höherer Benzinpreis NICHT dazu führt, noch sparsamere Autos zu bekommen....



Das weißt Du woher?

In Ländern, in denen der Sprit nur einen Bruchteil dessen kostet, was hierzulande dafür abgefragt wird, verbrauchen die Autos im Schnitt deutlich mehr. Es tritt also der genau gegenteilige Effekt ein.




Nemo schrieb:


> ...Die Bahn ist extrem viel zu teuer. Aber nicht im Vergleich zu PKW, sondern grundsätzlich. Wenn man das immer nur im Vergleich zum Benzinpreis sieht, kommt man nur auf den grünen Irrweg, immer höhere Benzinpreise zu fordern, um das Autofahren so weit unattraktiv zu machen, dass man der Bahn den Vorzug gibt....



Warum ausgerechnet die Bahn in Zukunft die Preise senken sollte, leuchtet auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht ein, denn ein paar Dinge sind nunmal Fakt: Es muß im Bereich der Bahn massiv investiert werden, was für sich allein betrachtet bestimmt nicht zu einer Preisreduzierung führen wird. Warum sollte es auch?

Des Weiteren geht es um ff. Szenario: Mal angenommen, Fliegen und Autofahren, also die direkte Bahnkonkurenz, wird signifikant teurer. Wo liegt das Motiv der Bahn, die Preise zu reduzieren, obwohl die Konkurenz die Preise erhöht? Auch hier gibt's "im normalen Leben" keine aufzeigbaren Parallelen.




Nemo schrieb:


> ...Es wurde jahrelang seitens der Unternehmen verpennt, in die richtigen Technologien zu investieren und seitens der Politik, die entsprechenden gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen und Förderungen zu schaffen.
> Das Ziel muss sein, bezahlbare und umweltgerechte Alternativen (Bsp. Brennstoffzelle) zu entwickeln, nicht jegliche Form unattraktiv zu machen, bis gar nichts mehr funktioniert.
> Das einzige, was die Grünen können, ist solche Probleme auf dem Rücken und Portemonnaie der Verbraucher auszutragen. Was nachgewiesenermaßen nicht einmal funktioniert....



Okay, wenn es die Grünen angeblich nicht können, wer kann es denn? Das verbleibende politische Spektrum kann es ja offensichtlich auch nicht.




Nemo schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht hilft es auch, solche Probleme mal aus der Sicht von Familien zu betrachten, nicht als kinderloses Paar oder gelangweilter Single, der mit einem Einzimmer-Appartement und Fahrrad in der Stadt zurechtkommt. Aber das ist wieder zuviel verlangt, dabei müsste man den ideologischen Tunnelblick verlassen. Ich verstehe, dass das zu anstrengend ist und Widersprüche oder eigene Irrationalität zu erkennen macht dann ja auch keinen Spaß.



Wer hat denn hier die Verantwortung? Wieder die Grünen, ohne adäquate Regierungsbeteiligung?


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute noch zwingend in die Städte?
> Ist doch nix mehr los da, seitdem Autofahrer jahrelang nachhaltig vergrämt, ÖPNV nicht ausgebaut und nebenher die lokalen Kaufhäuser ihrer Kunden beraubt wurden...
> 
> Der Großteil der Leute fährt doch mit der fetten Karre lieber ins Einkaufszentrum auf der grünen Wiese...... oder bestellt online, was den Anteil an Frachtfahrzeugen und Verpackungsmüll hochschnellen lässt....
> ...



Es ist, wie es in allen Bereichen ist: Gier frißt Hirn und Geiz ist geil. Ob das zu o.g. Situationen führt, kann man nicht pauschal sagen, glaube ich, denn z.B. hier in der Gegend sind die Städte voller Menschen und Autos - nach Zwang sieht das allerdings nicht aus. Was tun die denn da?


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird endlich mal begriffen, dass ein höherer Benzinpreis NICHT dazu führt, noch sparsamere Autos zu bekommen. Verbrennungsmotoren haben einfach irgendwo ihre Grenzen und wenn man z. B. mit einem BMW Kombi unter 5l fahren kann, ist das schon richtig gut. Allerdings leider Diesel, und der ist ja auch böse. Also Pustekuchen.



Ach, ich glaube da wäre noch Einsparpotential, aber dann kommt ja wieder weniger Mineraloelsteuer ins Staats-Saeckle.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ach, ich glaube da wäre noch Einsparpotential, aber dann kommt ja wieder weniger Mineraloelsteuer ins Staats-Saeckle.



Den hatte ich eben auch im Hinterstübchen...


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

*Der Klimaforscher*

Heute Abend um 23:55 auf 3sat und sicher interessant


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Es ist, wie es in allen Bereichen ist: Gier frißt Hirn und Geiz ist geil. Ob das zu o.g. Situationen führt, kann man nicht pauschal sagen, glaube ich, denn z.B. hier in der Gegend sind die Städte voller Menschen und Autos - nach Zwang sieht das allerdings nicht aus. Was tun die denn da?



Tja- die Großstädte und Metropolen..... die haben ihre eigene Dynamik und Fluktuation! 
Das Groß der Bevölkerung lebt aber in deutlich kleineren Städten /Kommunen..... und bei denen siehts so aus wie von mir angeführt 

Die Gewerbe des Einzelhandels der Innenstädte gehen nach und nach platt-viele haben mittlerweile nur noch Handyläden, Optiker und Drogerien..... weil es immer weniger Kundschaft in die Städte zieht, gehen im Nachrang auch die Gastrobetriebe platt....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Juli 2019)

Wenn China so viel co2 ausstößt,  ist China dann allein verantwortlich,  oder auch diejenigen, die die Produkte kaufen?


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Tststs, die sind doch alle für deren Binnenmarkt.


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> *Der Klimaforscher*
> 
> Heute Abend um 23:55 auf 3sat und sicher interessant



über den gibbet es hier auch einiges: 




bei 11.20 min muss ich Lesch sogar Recht geben! … also Herr Lesch, nur zu. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fruehling (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo Jörg,

Du bist Wissenschaftler, der sich mit dem Klimawandel befaßt? Falls Ja, sind dir solche Zahlen sicher bekannt. 

https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...en-wissenschaftlichen-konsens-zum-klimawandel


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> Du bist Wissenschaftler, der sich mit dem Klimawandel befaßt? Falls Ja, sind dir solche Zahlen sicher bekannt.
> 
> https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...en-wissenschaftlichen-konsens-zum-klimawandel



1960 gab es 3 Mrd. Einwohner auf der Erde, heute fast 8 Mrd. Es ist naheliegend, dass die Entwicklung der Bevölkerung auf der Erde, im Zusammenhang mit dem Streben der Menschen nach einem besseren Leben (womit der Einzelne auch heute noch in weiten Teilen der Erde Klimaanlage, Auto, Fleischkonsum usw. verbindet), den Klimawandel maßgeblich antreibt.

Und jetzt? Was machen wir mit diesem Wissen? Die Leute werden weiter nach Reichtum streben und der "kleine Mann" will weiter nach Malle fliegen.

Ich als alter Techno-Fan schaue seit einer Stunde das hier: www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMdceAOk3bA
400.000 Leute waren dieses Jahr wieder da (Tomorrowland-Festival), eingeflogen aus aller Welt. Und die Warteliste für das kommende Jahr ist schon wieder mit Mio. Anfragen voll. CO2-Ausstoß ohne Ende, trotzdem das Ziel der Massen.

In Russland brennen mittlerweile mehr als 1 Mio. ha Taiga und keine Sau macht was (http://www.russland.news/die-taiga-brennt/). Interessante CO2-Bilanz, die niemanden dort interessiert.

Gibt es eine Statistik zur CO2-Bilanz des Syrien-Kriegs?

Die Industriemächte dieser Welt machen sich mit Hochdruck an die Ausbeutung der Manganknollen am Grunde der Meere. Die damit verbundene, massenhafte Freisetzung von Methan (die erheblich stärkere Treibhauswirkung gegenüber CO2 ist bekannt) stört nicht. https://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article124248203/Die-riskante-Rodung-am-Grund-des-Ozeans.html Who cares?

Und wieviel Flugzeuge können hierfür eigentlich von Deutschland in die USA fliegen: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...roben-arrow-3-rakete-in-alaska-a-1279597.html

Und wer wissen will, warum ich seit langem Airbus-Aktien halte, sollte sich das hier anschauen: https://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/77636/umfrage/flugzeugbestellungen-bei-airbus/

Ich wiederhole mich: Wir können in Deutschland alle die Luft anhalten und den CO2-Ausstoß auf Null reduzieren, es wird aber nix helfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> 1960 gab es 3 Mrd. Einwohner auf der Erde, heute fast 8 Mrd. Es ist naheliegend, dass die Entwicklung der Bevölkerung auf der Erde, im Zusammenhang mit dem Streben der Menschen nach einem besseren Leben (womit der Einzelne auch heute noch in weiten Teilen der Erde Klimaanlage, Auto, Fleischkonsum usw. verbindet), den Klimawandel maßgeblich antreibt.
> 
> Und jetzt? Was machen wir mit diesem Wissen? Die Leute werden weiter nach Reichtum streben und der "kleine Mann" will weiter nach Malle fliegen.
> 
> ...



Es ist wie so oft, die nachfolgenden Generationen werden über das Handeln ihrer Ahnen urteilen,  du solltest deine Weisheiten wie diesen Post ausdrucken da kann deine Tochter in 30 Jahren mal ihren Kindern was von dir erzählen.


----------



## Uzz (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Motiv der Bahn, die Preise zu reduzieren, obwohl die Konkurenz die Preise erhöht? Auch hier gibt's "im normalen Leben" keine aufzeigbaren Parallelen.


Keine Parallelen?  Wo liegt das Motiv von staatlichen Unis, Studis weitgehend kostenlos studieren zu lassen, während andere Unis zig-tausend €/Jahr/Studi einnehmen? Wo liegt das Motiv von Polizei und Lebensmittelkontrolle, ihren Job für Otto Normalverbraucher kostenlos zu tun, obwohl man hunderte Sicherheitsdienste und Qualitäts-Zertifizier-Blabla-Institute für Geld anheuern kann?

Knackpunk erkannt? Das sind staatliche Einrichtungen. Die Preisgestaltung ihrer Dienstleistungen können wir nach anderen Gesichtspunkten als dem Spiel des freien Marktes gestalten, wenn wir als Gesellschaft es für richtig halten. Insbesondere könne wir sie ganz bewusst bezuschussen statt zur Gewinnerzielung zu verdammen. Für die Bahn gilt das auch. Klappt allerdings nur, wenn wir uns nicht immer nur 'demokratisch' nennen würden sondern wirklich eine Demokratie wären, die Entscheidungen im Sinne der breiten Mehrheit trifft.

Die Bahn ist übrigens nicht primär durch Geldmangel so eine Katastrophe. Sie ist so, weil wir seit Jahrzehnten die Autolobby direkt in Regierungen und Parlamenten sitzen haben, die alles für eine möglichst unattraktive Bahn getan hat. Die Misswirtschaft bei der Bahn ist keine Folge unglücklichen Unvermögens sondern gezielter Sabotage, um die Schiene als Konkurrenz zur Straße weitgehend auszuschalten. Geldmangel durch den idiotischen Anspruch, die Bahn Gewinne für den Staatshaushalt erzielen zu lassen, ist nur eine von vielen sabotierenden Maßnahmen.


----------



## Bertone (31. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Russland brennen mittlerweile mehr als 1 Mio. ha Taiga und keine Sau macht was (http://www.russland.news/die-taiga-brennt/). Interessante CO2-Bilanz, die niemanden dort interessiert.



Emissionen durch natürliche Prozesse sind im Rahmen der statistischen Verteilung, es geht um zusätzliche Emissionen verursacht durch Kohlenstoffträger, welche bereits aus dem Kreislauf genommen waren.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wieviel Flugzeuge können hierfür eigentlich von Deutschland in die USA fliegen: https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...roben-arrow-3-rakete-in-alaska-a-1279597.html



Das kann ich Dir genau sagen: nicht eines!
Das Gerät wiegt max. 5 to, mit einem für derartige Feststoffantriebe üblichen Massenverhältnis von 0,7 bis 0,9. Beim Mittelwert von 0,8 sind das 4 to Treibstoff, mit einem Energieinhalt von 6-7000 kJ/kg für moderne Hochleistungsfesttreibstoffe. Ein kg Kerosin liegt im Bereich von 40 MJ, also etwa 6mal mehr; anders ausgedrückt, mir ist kein Verkehrsflugzeug bekannt, das mit ca. 700 kg Kerosin im Tank den Atlantik überfliegen könnte.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

@Uzz

Du bringst doch selber auf den Punkt, daß es "im normalen Leben" (also unter marktwirtschaftlichen Voraussetzungen) nichts Vergleichbares gibt. Schweizer können in solchen Fällen zeitnah per Volksentscheid regulierend eingreifen, Deutsche aufgrund ihrer parlamentarischen Demokratie nunmal nicht.

Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, obwohl auch die Bahnvorstände immer wieder unsaubere Entscheidungen trafen: Viele Hundert Millionen Euro, die der Bahn über zig Jahre aus Steuermitteln zur Instandhaltung und Instandsetzung ihrer Bahnhöfe zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, flossen ins bahneigene Auslandsgeschäft und kein Hahn krähte danach!

Dazu gab's eine Doku, die ich suchen müßte.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Nicht, daß ich spirituell sonderlich angehaucht wäre, so fand ich das trotzdem ganz passend... 







Quelle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (31. Juli 2019)

Das Fussvolk sitzt im selben Seelenverkäufer,das stimmt soweit.


----------



## Fischer45 (31. Juli 2019)

Man, ich habe das hier mal durch gelesen. Glaubt ihr denn daran das, das winzige Deutschland die Welt retten kann? Hier wo ich lebe, gibt es kein schnelles Internet, Handy nur draußen, ein Bus fährt einmal am Tag, wenn keine Ferien sind, und DB 35 km entfernt. Wenn ich dann höre, die Spritpreise müssen erhöht werden. E - Auto kaufen? Zu teuer, wo sind die Ladestationen? 
Hier werden die Diesel verbannt, und wo fahren Sie weiter? 
Die armen Länder haben nicht einmal eine Kläranlage. 
In China bewegen die Menschen nur noch mit Atemmaske. Haben die daraus gelernt? 
Ich wäre dafür, sämtliche Kreuzfahrtschiff still zulegen, Flugreisen reduzieren, hebt abends mal euren Kopf und schaut nach oben, was da so herumfliegt, aus China, Amerika nichts mehr importieren. 
Ach ja, ich habe garnicht an die Arbeitsplätze und das liebe Geld gedacht. 
Also wird sich auch nicht viel verändern. 
Das Beste Beispiel ist doch die Elbe und Ems. 
Es wird gebaggert und gebaggert. Im Sommer ist die Ems hier oben ein toter Fluß. Und wem interessiert? Hauptsache die OZ riesen können fahren.  Bei Überführung werden die Deiche von zehntausenden Leuten belagert und die Straßen mit Km langen Blechlawinen verstopft. Das Schiff wird dann mit Musik und Beifall von den Massen begleitet. 
Wer denkt dann an CO2?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (31. Juli 2019)

Ja, der Dalei Lama lebt blöderweise in Tibet und nicht in einer der großen Industrienationen. Hier ist eben die Vermögensverteilung in einem so eklatanten Missverhältnis, dass quasi jede Veränderung an die Existenz geht oder zumindest mit herben Einschnitten für große Bevölkerungsgruppen einher geht.
Insofern Ist es für mich auch kein technologisches Problem was von Ingenieuren, Wirtschaftsunternehmen oder Märkten gelöst werden kann, sondern ein gesellschaftspolitisches. Die erstgenannten werden die Probleme nur verschärfen. In den USA besitzen 0,1% am oberen Ende soviel wie 90% am unteren, hier sieht es nicht viel besser aus. Welche Optionen für Veränderung haben denn diese 90% in ihrer Lebensrealität? Wenn man dann noch berücksichtigt, dass rein statistisch ca. 90% der Entscheidungen in den Parlamenten tendenziell zu Gunsten eben dieser Vermögenden getroffen werden, dann werden die Optionen immer weniger. Das ist dann auch meine Fundamentalkritik an den Grünen, dass hier auf Grund von gesellschaftlich gewachsenen und nie hinterfragten Denkblockaden, kein Gedanke daran verschwendet wird.
@hanzz kann ich beruhigen, Du kannst in Deiner Situation überhaupt nichts tun, außer weiter mit größtmöglicher Empathie im Rahmen Deiner Möglichkeiten Dein Leben zu leben. Denn daran mangelt ist ganz gewiss, an Empathie gegenüber Menschen und Lebensumständen, die nicht zufällig Nachbarn, Bekannte oder Familie sind, ja sogar Fische kommen da nicht selten besser weg.

Ansonsten steht hier konkret der Ansatz, wie auch nicht das erste mal hier angemerkt. 



Bertone schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings ist a. für ein Überleben des Planeten die 'Wirtschaftlichkeit' nachrangig und b. in Bezug auf den Wirkungsgrad bedeutungslos, weil ausreichend Fläche und Solarenergie an diversen Orten, z.B. Sahara (Siemensleute wissen das) verfügbar ist, um große Produktionszentren (wirklich groß), sei das mittels Elekrolyse oder thermisches Cracking, aufzubauen, und c. die Sicherung der Energieversorgung grundsätzlich ohnehin nicht in Privateigentum, sprich Konzernhände gehört. Nur, es fehlt der Wille.



Vielleicht noch ganz kurz zu den Atomkraftwerken unseres Ingenieurs @Naturliebhaber, der seine Studenten dafür gerne in die USA schickt. Dort sind von den seit Jahrzehnten geplanten 30 Kraftwerken genau 4 in Bau gegangen, von denen 2 schon wieder beerdigt sind, trotz schon aufgelaufener Kosten zwischen 10 und 20 Milliarden pro Bau. Die übrig gebliebenen stehen auch vor dem Aus, der Betreiber ist schon daran pleite gegangen. Der Grund ist ganz einfach, die sind einfach nicht rentabel trotz massiver staatlicher Subventionen und Investitionen. 
Selbst in China wird das inzwischen eher skeptisch gesehen, denn mit zunehmender Verlangsamung des Wachstums stehen auch dort Kosten/Nutzen Analysen auf der Agenda und da sind Atomkraftwerke eben teuer und langsam, vor allem im Vergleich mit erneuerbaren Energien. Im Übrigen werden auch nicht umsonst trotz aller Bedenken selbst in Frankreich immer wieder die Laufzeiten verlängert, die Gründe sind die gleichen. Wenn ich meine Angehenden Ingenieure irgendwo hinschicken würde, dann eher nach Skandinavien, denn da ist man wirklich innovativ auf den Gebieten von Energieeffizienz und Synergien. 
Mir ist einfach nicht klar, was konkret gegen regenerative Energien spricht, was nicht heißt, dass das EEG eine schlaue Erfindung war. Warum steht weiter oben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Man, ich habe das hier mal durch gelesen. Glaubt ihr denn daran das, das winzige Deutschland die Welt retten kann? Hier wo ich lebe, gibt es kein schnelles Internet, Handy nur draußen, ein Bus fährt einmal am Tag, wenn keine Ferien sind, und DB 35 km entfernt. Wenn ich dann höre, die Spritpreise müssen erhöht werden. E - Auto kaufen? Zu teuer, wo sind die Ladestationen?
> Hier werden die Diesel verbannt, und wo fahren Sie weiter?
> Die armen Länder haben nicht einmal eine Kläranlage.
> In China bewegen die Menschen nur noch mit Atemmaske. Haben die daraus gelernt?
> ...



Gerade als du das niedergeschrieben hast, hast du darüber nachgedacht, und deine Aspekte sind soweit richtig. Alle die es lesen denken darüber nach, auch die, die hier widersprechen.

Das Thema Klimawandel nimmt kontinuierlich einen größeren Teil in den Köpfen der Menschen ein, peu a peu ändern Menschen ihr Verhalten und so sehen andere Möglichkeiten,  ihr eigenes Verhalten zu überdenken.

Ich gebe zu, ich werde in meinem Leben nicht zu einem Vegetarier,  ich bin ein übergewichtiger Fleischfresser par excellance. Aber ich esse heute dennoch viel weniger Fleisch. Ich koche mittlerweile sehr viel asiatische Gerichte,  Die einfach viel weniger Fleisch enthalten.

Gestern hatten wir Besuch und es gab eine Bolognese, der Besuch war begeistert und als ich offenbarte, das sie Tofu gegessen haben, hat das keiner geglaubt.

Auf den Diesel kann und möchte ich auch nicht verzichten, wir sollten aber auch das Klima und die Luftverschmutzung nicht durcheinander werfen. Bei uns müssten wir außerhalb der Ferien anrufen, damit der Bus 2 mal am Tag in unser Dorf käme.  Aber ich fahre ein sehr reperaturfreundliches Fahrzeug,  welches für seine langlebigkeit bekannt ist, das ist meiner Meinung nach Nachhaltigkeit.

Wenn mehr Leute nachdenken, und jeder versucht seinen Fussabdruck zu reduzieren ist schon viel angestoßen .


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

@Fischer45
Ich lese hier nichts davon, daß Deutschland die Welt retten will oder gar kann. Es ging ausnahmslos um eine mögliche Vorbildfunktion.

@bastido
Tolles Posting, Hut ab! Bzgl. des Dalai Lama-Spruchs habe ich mir vorgestellt, das wäre bereits vor Jahrezehnten 1:1 umgesetzt worden. Dann klingelte der Wecker...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch ganz kurz zu den Atomkraftwerken unseres Ingenieurs @Naturliebhaber, der seine Studenten dafür gerne in die USA schickt. Dort sind von den seit Jahrzehnten geplanten 30 Kraftwerken genau 4 in Bau gegangen, von denen 2 schon wieder beerdigt sind, trotz schon aufgelaufener Kosten zwischen 10 und 20 Milliarden pro Bau. Die übrig gebliebenen stehen auch vor dem Aus, der Betreiber ist schon daran pleite gegangen. Der Grund ist ganz einfach, die sind einfach nicht rentabel trotz massiver staatlicher Subventionen und Investitionen.



Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich Studenten zwecks Studien der Kernkraft in die USA schicke? Ich habe Kraftwerkstechnik und Informatik studiert, arbeite aber in der IT. Und genau da sind die USA unschlagbar stark.

Dass die USA eine höchst marode Energieversorgung haben, weiß jeder, der dort schon mal ein Datacenter betrieben hat.

Die USA fahren tatsächlich aktuell (wie eigentlich immer) eine knallhart kurzfristig ökonomisch gedachte Strategie. Und da landet man halt bei Kohle und Öl. Kann man hier schön nachlesen: http://www.bpb.de/nachschlagen/zahlen-und-fakten/europa/75143/energiemix



bastido schrieb:


> Selbst in China wird das inzwischen eher skeptisch gesehen, denn mit zunehmender Verlangsamung des Wachstums stehen auch dort Kosten/Nutzen Analysen auf der Agenda und da sind Atomkraftwerke eben teuer und langsam, vor allem im Vergleich mit erneuerbaren Energien. Im Übrigen werden auch nicht umsonst trotz aller Bedenken selbst in Frankreich immer wieder die Laufzeiten verlängert, die Gründe sind die gleichen.



Wie oben bereits erläutert: Wer rein die Investitionskosten betrachtet, landet nie bei Kernkraft. Der landet am Ende immer bei Kohle, Öl, Gas und hoffentlich über die kommenden Jahre betrachtet bei einem steigenden Anteil EE (Sonne, Wind). Wer sich dem Klimaschutz verschreibt, muss über Kernkraft nachdenken, da EE allein nicht funktioniert.



bastido schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Angehenden Ingenieure irgendwo hinschicken würde, dann eher nach Skandinavien, denn da ist man wirklich innovativ auf den Gebieten von Energieeffizienz und Synergien.



Nein, da würde ich die garantiert nicht hinschicken, denn Skandinavien hat weder energieintensive Industrie, noch Massen von Leuten mit Energie versorgen muss (alle skandinavischen Länder haben zusammen ca. 27 Mio. Einwohner) und außerdem teils mit der Möglichkeit des massiven Einsatzes von Wasserkraft gesegnet ist. Wo das nicht der Fall ist (Dänemark) liegt der Strompreis auf deutschem Niveau.

Ich würde die Ingenieure nach China schicken. China hat von allen Industrieländern das am klügsten durchdachte, zukunftsfähige Energieversorgungskonzept mit einer pragmatischen Nutzungsstrategie aller verfügbaren Quellen. EE spielt da eine wichtige Rolle, steht aber halt bei weitem nicht allein.



bastido schrieb:


> Mir ist einfach nicht klar, was konkret gegen regenerative Energien spricht, was nicht heißt, dass das EEG eine schlaue Erfindung war. Warum steht weiter oben.



Es spricht gar nichts gegen EE. EE wird immer wichtiger, funktioniert aber halt nicht allein und am Ende muss das Gesamtkonzept kostentechnisch konkurrenzfähig sein.


----------



## Nemo (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> In Ländern, in denen der Sprit nur einen Bruchteil dessen kostet, was hierzulande dafür abgefragt wird, verbrauchen die Autos im Schnitt deutlich mehr. Es tritt also der genau gegenteilige Effekt ein.



Ist das so? Liegt es nicht vielleicht erstmal daran, dass Deutschland einfach technologisch einmal Vorreiter in der Autoindustrie war?
Komischerweise kommen nun die Vorreiter der "umweltfreundlichen" Alternativen, z. B. E-Autos, aus dem Land der BigBlock Motoren und Super-SUVs.
Bereits 2008 wollte man z.B. in Zusammenarbeit mit Nissan auf Hawaii ein Paradies für E-Autos schaffen. Wozu das alles, wenn der Sprit doch so sagenhaft günstig war??
(gescheitert ist es übrigens an der Reichweitenproblematik der E-Autos, dass das geplante Akkutauschverfahren nicht funktioniert hat und auch für eine Übergangszeit, bis bessere Akkus entwickelt werden konnten, auch unterstützende kleine Verbrennermotoren kategorisch abgelehnt wurden. ...nur bevor wieder neunmalkluge Ideen und Behauptungen kommen)

Und wie machen die USA das aktuell? Durch extreme Spritpreiserhöhungen oder evtl. doch durch entsprechende Anreize wie Förderprogramme und Investitionen von vielen Milliarden etc.?

Deine Argumentation hat wie so häufig schwere logische Fehler.


----------



## seeschwalbe (31. Juli 2019)

Kann alles stimmen oder nicht, aber ich denke das hier ist ein Forum für Angler und nicht eine Diskusionsplattform für
Umweltschützer!


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2019)

seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Kann alles stimmen oder nicht, aber ich denke das hier ist ein Forum für Angler und nicht eine Diskusionsplattform für
> Umweltschützer!



Hallo, 

schon, aber erstens tangiert das Thema mitunter auch das Angeln und zweitens gibts hier im Forum auch Rubriken über Autos, Sport, Bücher, Witze etc. und wenns nicht interessiert, braucht man nicht mitlesen. Leben und leben lassen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ist das so? Liegt es nicht vielleicht erstmal daran, dass Deutschland einfach technologisch einmal Vorreiter in der Autoindustrie war?
> Komischerweise kommen nun die Vorreiter der "umweltfreundlichen" Alternativen, z. B. E-Autos, aus dem Land der BigBlock Motoren und Super-SUVs.
> Bereits 2008 wollte man z.B. in Zusammenarbeit mit Nissan auf Hawaii ein Paradies für E-Autos schaffen. Wozu das alles, wenn der Sprit doch so sagenhaft günstig war??
> (gescheitert ist es übrigens an der Reichweitenproblematik der E-Autos, dass das geplante Akkutauschverfahren nicht funktioniert hat und auch für eine Übergangszeit, bis bessere Akkus entwickelt werden konnten, auch unterstützende kleine Verbrennermotoren kategorisch abgelehnt wurden. ...nur bevor wieder neunmalkluge Ideen und Behauptungen kommen)
> ...



Ein schönes Beispiel,  wie man bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen seine Ahnungslosigkeit mit stolzgeschwellter Brust vortragen kann.

Viele Innovationen stehen und fallen mit einzelnen Vortänzern,Visionären und Geldgebern.

Abgesehen davon sind die USA ähnlich Inhomogen, wie wir es auch aus der EU oder der russischen Föderation kennen.

Der Verbrauch liegt im Schnitt noch 30% höher als bei den deutschen Fahrzeugen und das obwohl vermutlich mehr Hybrid und Elektrofahrzeuge genutzt werden.


----------



## Fischer45 (31. Juli 2019)

Testudo, wenn ich im Garten sitze, denke ich ich oft über das Klima nach. Wo sind die Bienen, Schmetterlinge geblieben? Bei mir im Garten sind noch viele Bäume, Büsche, Stauden und ein angelegter Teich, wo noch ein paar Insekten herumfliegen. Bei den meisten Dorfbewohnern- Fehlanzeige, nur noch Steinwüsten. Aber mittlerweile gibt es ja ein Umdenken, was man aber leider noch nicht so sehen kann. Es grault schon wieder der Herbst, wo die richtigen Männer mit Motorsägen bewaffnet, die Wallhecken plündern. Jedes Jahr verschwinden immer mehr Bäume, der Holzofen muss ja gefüttert werden. Man hat auch gesehen, was die Politiker vom Klima halten. Vereidigung UVDL. Alle Politiker wurden poppig mit Dienstwagen und Flugzeug aus den Urlaub zurückgeholt und die Kosten bleiben mal wieder schön beim Steuerzahler. 
Ich glaube meinen kleinen Beitrag geleistet zu haben, fahre auch nur einen 4,5l Verbrauch Benziner und keinen Suv. 
Ich bin es satt immer mehr zu bezahlen, da ich nur ein kleiner Arbeiter bin und zusehen muss mit meiner Familie über die Runden zu kommen. 
So ich werde jetzt gleich Angeln fahren, solange das noch gestattet ist.


----------



## Nemo (31. Juli 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel,  wie man bei entsprechenden Voraussetzungen seine Ahnungslosigkeit mit stolzgeschwellter Brust vortragen kann.
> 
> Viele Innovationen stehen und fallen mit einzelnen Vortänzern,Visionären und Geldgebern.
> 
> ...



Eure Arroganz nervt langsam tierisch. Alle außer euch beiden sind ahnungslos. Auch du kapierst es einfach nicht. Es ging nicht darum, ob in den USA mehr Sprit verbraucht wird, sondern ob das die richtige Stellschraube ist, um Alternativen zu fördern. Das da oben ist doch der Beweis, dass es keine Spritpreiserhöhung braucht, um die Autobauer zu "zwingen" (auf Kosten der Verbraucher), sondern dass man mit gesetzlichen und Rahmenbedingungen und entsprechenden Investitionen die Alternativen nach vorne bringen kann und muss.

Ich würde mich ja gerne hier ausklinken, aber wenn keiner mehr widerspricht, glauben andere den Unsinn hier noch.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo Fischer45,

ich wohne, trotz stadtnähe relativ idyllisch, habe einen halbwegs natürlich angelegten Garten, kleines Wäldchen hinter dem Grundstück. Bei mit in der Strasse kein Durchgangsverkehr, nur neun Häuser, alle ebenfalls alle mit naturnahen Gärten. Unmittelbar neben meinem Grundstück hat der Bauer auf seinen Acker heuer eine Blumenwiese angelegt, sieht gut aus, die Hummeln freuts, wie ich feststellen konnte. Ebenso wie es die Hornissen und die Vögel freut, wenn in ein paar Wochen meine Weintrauben reif werden. Ich selbst bin sehr naturnah im landwirtschaftlichen Umfeld aufgewachsen, da lernt man Respekt und Achtung vor der Natur und trotzdem muss ich heuer einen Baum fällen, da der am Absterben ist (der vierte in 40 Jahren, wenn man von 3/4 Obstbäumen mal absieht). Einen Kachelofen habe ich auch und einen SUV (Verbrauch exakt 6,78 Liter) fahre ich auch noch. Trotzdem habe ich da kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn man sich so konsequent "umweltbewußt" verhalten würde, wie manche predigen (bestimmt nicht selbst vorleben) dürfte man zum Vergnügen gar nicht mehr ein KFZ fahren sondern nur noch in wirklich nötigen Fällen. Da mache ich aber nicht mit, ich fahre auch zum Angeln und lasse mir das auch nicht vermiesen. Andererseits fahre ich Wegstrecken bis zu 5 Kilometer (in einfacher Richtung) grundsätzlich nicht mit dem Auto, da wird gelaufen. Das mache ich aber nicht wegen einer CO2 Einsparung (glaube sowieso nicht daran, dass wir irgend etwas am Klima ändern können), sondern aus Vernunftgründen und Bewegung ist immer gesund.
Was ich damit Ausdrücken will ist, dass ich glaube einen relativ geringen CO2 Abdruck zu hinterlassen, ich das aber aufgrund meiner Lebensweise von Haus aus tue. Da brauche ich keinen anderen Grund und auch keine Rechtfertigung.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

In Deutschland neu zugelassene Fahrzeuge haben einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 5 bis 6 Liter,  nach Hersteller Angaben,  auf die Zahl hinTermin Komma verzichte ich mal, im gleichen Beitrag wird für die USA ein Verbrauchswert von 9,x Litern angegeben und das bei einer gefühlten höheren Elektroquote.

WiR stellen fest, daß unser verschwenderischer Lebenswandel nicht funktioniert, und dann wird argumentiert, das kann man nicht ändern, denn die Alternativen seien auch nicht ohne Konsequenzen. 

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre müsste man wohl herzhaft lachen.

Das Zauberwort heißt Zurückhaltung,    nur weil eine mögliche Alternative nicht funktioniert, ist nicht der Umbruch in Frage zu stellen. Und wenn mehr Menschen  wie @Fischer45  leben würden, wäre unsere Bilanz gleich viel besser.

Und es wird so kommen, denn mit den Veränderungen kommt die Einsicht.  Aber je früher die Einsicht kommt, um so besser sind die Chancen noch was zu bewirken. Wer heute so tönt man müsse sich nur anpassen, dem fehlt eine Vorstellung von den Konsequenzen.


----------



## Bertone (31. Juli 2019)

Lajos, hast schon den CO2-Rechner ausprobiert, die Schweizer haben auch einen, und der ist etwas detailierter, aus der Erinnerung. Sind beide nicht allzu spezifisch, aber geben einen Anhaltspunkt wo man individuell, mit oder ohne Familie, in etwa liegt. Nicht berücksichtigt ist bspw. die Einsparung für selbstangebautes Gemüse.

Der Benzinverbrauch, ohne die Fahrleistung des Fahrzeugs zu berücksichtigen, ist nicht aussagekräftig. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: wenn jemand einen alten Opel Admiral mit 20l/100km fährt und das Ding nur 2mal im Jahr um die Siedlung kutschiert, dann ist der/die Betreffende immer noch weit umweltfreundlicher unterwegs, als das mit einem 3l-Auto und 20000km jährlicher Fahrleistung der Fall wäre.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Lajos, hast schon den CO2-Rechner ausprobiert, die Schweizer haben auch einen, und der ist etwas detailierter, aus der Erinnerung. Sind beide nicht allzu spezifisch, aber geben einen Anhaltspunkt wo man individuell, mit oder ohne Familie, in etwa liegt. Nicht berücksichtigt ist bspw. die Einsparung für selbstangebautes Gemüse.
> 
> Der Benzinverbrauch, ohne die Fahrleistung des Fahrzeugs zu berücksichtigen, ist nicht aussagekräftig. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: wenn jemand einen alten Opel Admiral mit 20l/100km fährt und das Ding nur 2mal im Jahr um die Siedlung kutschiert, dann ist der/die Betreffende immer noch weit umweltfreundlicher unterwegs, als das mit einem 3l-Auto und 20000km jährlicher Fahrleistung der Fall wäre.



Hallo,

ich habe mich mal mit so einem CO Rechner kurz befasst, musste aber feststellen, dass der, zumindest für meinen Fall nicht annähernd genau sein kann. Außerdem bin ich gegenüber der CO2 Hysterie eher skeptisch. Gab es doch auch Warmzeiten vor 1000 und 2000 Jahren und da kann es ja nicht am CO2 gelegen haben.
Ich sehe unsere Probleme mehr in der Überbevölkerung.
Sicher, ist der Kraftstoffverbrauch eines KFZ nur in Verbindung mit der Fahrleistung aussagekräftig. Zum Verbrauch meines SUV noch, die 6,78 Liter sind durch ständige Fortschreibung ermittelt (nicht nach Herstellerangaben, welche ohnehin nicht stimmen), sind also absolut genau. Dazu kommt, er war das erste Auto auf dem deutschen Markt mit Euro-Norm 6, ab April 2012 erhältlich. Da träumten die deutschen Hersteller noch davon.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (31. Juli 2019)

Hier, Goffried ist mit seiner Lebensweise mit Sicherheit fast Co2 neutral!
Der versucht es nicht nur, der hat es geschafft!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (31. Juli 2019)

Oh oh,die sind bestimmt beide bissel "schwierig".


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wiederhole mich: Wir können in Deutschland alle die Luft anhalten und den CO2-Ausstoß auf Null reduzieren, es wird aber nix helfen.



Exakt so ist das und nicht anders! Wir sind Deutschland und das ist eben ein ganz, ganz kleines Land auf der Welt! Resourcenverschwendend ? Sicherlich, schon, aber großer CO²- Produzent und Klimawandelvorantreiber? Wohl kaum!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

2015 immerhin auf Platz 6 im weltweiten Vergleich.

2016 ebenfalls auf Platz 6 im europäischen Vergleich bei den pro Kopf Emissionen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Juli 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Keine Parallelen?  Wo liegt das Motiv von staatlichen Unis, Studis weitgehend kostenlos studieren zu lassen, während andere Unis zig-tausend €/Jahr/Studi einnehmen? Wo liegt das Motiv von Polizei und Lebensmittelkontrolle, ihren Job für Otto Normalverbraucher kostenlos zu tun, obwohl man hunderte Sicherheitsdienste und Qualitäts-Zertifizier-Blabla-Institute für Geld anheuern kann?
> 
> Knackpunk erkannt? Das sind staatliche Einrichtungen. Die Preisgestaltung ihrer Dienstleistungen können wir nach anderen Gesichtspunkten als dem Spiel des freien Marktes gestalten, wenn wir als Gesellschaft es für richtig halten. Insbesondere könne wir sie ganz bewusst bezuschussen statt zur Gewinnerzielung zu verdammen. Für die Bahn gilt das auch. Klappt allerdings nur, wenn wir uns nicht immer nur 'demokratisch' nennen würden sondern wirklich eine Demokratie wären, die Entscheidungen im Sinne der breiten Mehrheit trifft.
> 
> Die Bahn ist übrigens nicht primär durch Geldmangel so eine Katastrophe. Sie ist so, weil wir seit Jahrzehnten die Autolobby direkt in Regierungen und Parlamenten sitzen haben, die alles für eine möglichst unattraktive Bahn getan hat. Die Misswirtschaft bei der Bahn ist keine Folge unglücklichen Unvermögens sondern gezielter Sabotage, um die Schiene als Konkurrenz zur Straße weitgehend auszuschalten. Geldmangel durch den idiotischen Anspruch, die Bahn Gewinne für den Staatshaushalt erzielen zu lassen, ist nur eine von vielen sabotierenden Maßnahmen.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, allerdings muss man eingestehen dass die Bahn schon einen deutlichen Makel hat, nämlich den eines halb verstaatlichten Privatunternehmens, der darin besteht, Gewinne zu privatisieren und Verluste zu sozialisieren. Sowas kann nichts und ist für uns Bürger ein Schlag in die Fresse.
Mag rumheulen wer will, aber eine rein staatliche Bahn ist ein must have, genauso wie eine staatliche Strom- und Wasserversorgung!!!
Alles Andere ist die Leute verarscht und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Die Bahn- , Strom-, Wasserwirtschaft hat weltweit nie schlechter funktioniert und mehr gekostet, bei bescheidener Qualität, als seit der Privatisierung in den jeweiligen Ländern!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @Fischer45
> .....Es ging ausnahmslos um eine mögliche Vorbildfunktion.



Die viel beschworene Vorbildfunktion, die haben wir schon lange inne, gebracht hat es nichts. Ökosteuer, Mülltrennung per gelbem Sack, gescheiterte Photovoltaikoffensive(selbst abgewürgt), laufende Windenergieoffensive(selbst abgewürgt) inkl. fehlender Anbindung von vorhandenen Offshorewindparks ans Festland(die Lachnummer für den Rest der Welt). Fazit: "Wir sind inkl.unserer Vorbildfunktion, die größte Lachnummer des Planeten"!!!
Über uns lacht(was das angeht) die ganze Welt!
Ich war im Oman, in Japan, Amerika, auf Island, in halb Europa => wir sind das Gespött des Planeten in Bezug auf Geschichtsverständnis(Nazithematik und Umweltschutz)!


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Eine Menge Gründe, das endlich zu ändern, oder?

Mag ja sein, daß wirklich noch ein paar Katastrophen in Übersee fehlen, damit dort die Klappe fällt, viel Zeit bleibt nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Eine Menge Gründe, das endlich zu ändern, oder?..


Mag sein, aber was sollen wir machen?
Unsere "3 Damen vom Grill" (Merkel, AKK und Von der Leyen) als Ökobotschafter in die Welt schicken, damit sie die Russen überreden nicht so viel sinnlos Gas abzufackeln, ihre Tundra zu löschen, ihren radioaktiven Müll(90 Millionen Tonnen) aus dem Meer zu bergen, den Brasilianern zu verklickern, dass sie den Regenwald nicht weiter abholzen dürfen, weil es für die Welt so ist, wie wenn ich einem Menschen einen Lungenflügel amputiere und um den Chinesen zu erklären, dass es nicht gut ist Schrott(z.B. minderwertigste Produkte rein für 3.Weltländer herzustellen(Rohstoffverschwendung), die nicht einmal den Zweck erfüllen für den er gedacht sind(außer dem Zweck Geld zu verdienen)... Uferlos...
Das Kapital macht da nicht mit und deswegen wird es nicht funktionieren.

Ich würde heute noch dasselbe Auto fahren, wie vor 30 Jahren(freiwillig, würde dafür sogar zahlen), auch würde ich meine Energie komplett selbst herstellen, meine Tiere selbst jagen, selbst züchten und schlachten dürfen, mein Wasser selbst aufbereiten usw... Aber ich darf nicht!
Ich darf in dieser Bananenrepublik nicht einmal selbst entscheiden, in welcher Farbe ich die Außenfassade meines Hauses streiche, aber die Welt soll ich retten dürfen!!!

Du träumst doch.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Du träumst doch.



Nein, ich habe Hoffnung.

Daß die bei vielen Mitmenschen bereits gestorben ist, ist traurig aber beileibe nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. Juli 2019)

Das Spiel läuft schon so, seit ich auf den Planeten geboren wurde und auch schon davor. Für meinen Teil reden wir hier von einer gleichbleibenden Entwicklung, die ich miterleben durfte, über mehr als vier Jahrzehnte. Je nachdem, ob du jünger bist oder älter als ich, machst du den Spaß auch schon ne Weile mit, live und in Farbe. Du hast noch Hoffnung, dass es noch änderbar ist, bei der Faktenlage?!!
Respekt, deine Medikamente brauche ich auch!
Welche Thymoleptika und / oder Tranquilizer nimmst du?


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Ich war der, der in der Oberstufe vom sauer verdienten Ferienjobgeld *palettenweise* Global 2000 unters lesende Volk brachte - gab's seinerzeit zum Selbstkostenpreis beim Zweitausendeins-Verlag, die Schwarte.

Noch vor einem Jahr war ich der, der nicht im Traum daran dachte, daß mittlerweile allfreitaglich 1,6 Millionen Kinder und Jugendliche für ihr Recht auf einen lebenswerten Planten auf die Straße gehen.

Morgen werde ich dicke Hechte fangen.

Und Übermorgen werde ich der sein, der ebenfalls erstaunt aber mit wachem Blick die weitere Entwicklung beobachten wird.

Daß das nur ohne sedierende Substanzen funktionieren kann, versteht sich von selbst, oder?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe Hoffnung.
> 
> Daß die bei vielen Mitmenschen bereits gestorben ist, ist traurig aber beileibe nicht mein Problem.



Hoffnung worauf? Dass wir uns alle mäßigen und zum langweiligen Leben unserer Großeltern zurückfinden? Nee, keinen Bock drauf, genau wie die in "Übersee"! 

Deutschland ist zum Land der Bedenkenträger geworden. Wir diskutieren über CO2 und andere gestalten die Zukunft: https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...mischwesen-aus-mensch-und-tier-a-1279687.html

In Deutschland unvorstellbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich war im Oman, in Japan, Amerika, auf Island, in halb Europa => wir sind das Gespött des Planeten in Bezug auf Geschichtsverständnis(Nazithematik und Umweltschutz)!





Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber was sollen wir machen?
> Unsere "3 Damen vom Grill" (Merkel, AKK und Von der Leyen) als Ökobotschafter in die Welt schicken, damit sie die Russen überreden nicht so viel sinnlos Gas abzufackeln, ihre Tundra zu löschen, ihren radioaktiven Müll(90 Millionen Tonnen) aus dem Meer zu bergen, den Brasilianern zu verklickern, dass sie den Regenwald nicht weiter abholzen dürfen, weil es für die Welt so ist, wie wenn ich einem Menschen einen Lungenflügel amputiere und um den Chinesen zu erklären, dass es nicht gut ist Schrott(z.B. minderwertigste Produkte rein für 3.Weltländer herzustellen(Rohstoffverschwendung), die nicht einmal den Zweck erfüllen für den er gedacht sind(außer dem Zweck Geld zu verdienen)... Uferlos...
> Das Kapital macht da nicht mit und deswegen wird es nicht funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Änder was daran, oder such dir einen Platz der passt. so ein Gejammer ist ja nicht zu packen.


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

In Japan wird nicht über CO₂ diskutiert, Naturliebhaber?

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß mittlerweile nicht wenige die aktuellen Probleme liebend gern gegen die des angeblich langweiligen Lebens der Großeltern tauschen würden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (31. Juli 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die viel beschworene Vorbildfunktion, die haben wir schon lange inne, gebracht hat es nichts. Ökosteuer, Mülltrennung per gelbem Sack, gescheiterte Photovoltaikoffensive(selbst abgewürgt), laufende Windenergieoffensive(selbst abgewürgt) inkl. fehlender Anbindung von vorhandenen Offshorewindparks ans Festland(die Lachnummer für den Rest der Welt). Fazit: "Wir sind inkl.unserer Vorbildfunktion, die größte Lachnummer des Planeten"!!!
> Über uns lacht(was das angeht) die ganze Welt!
> Ich war im Oman, in Japan, Amerika, auf Island, in halb Europa => wir sind das Gespött des Planeten in Bezug auf Geschichtsverständnis(Nazithematik und Umweltschutz)!





Lediglich das Dosenpfand haste vergessen...


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Mehr Golf am Golf


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> 
> Du bist Wissenschaftler, der sich mit dem Klimawandel befaßt? Falls Ja, sind dir solche Zahlen sicher bekannt.
> 
> https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...en-wissenschaftlichen-konsens-zum-klimawandel



Hallo,

Nö du, Wissenschaftler bin ich nicht. 

aber die 97% Geschichte kenne ich trotzdem: https://sciencefiles.org/2019/07/15...97-konsens-zum-menschengemachten-klimawandel/

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2019)

Google mal nach der Seite. 

Da sind Aussagen wie "...ist in etwa so wissenschaftlich wie das Alte Testament" ja noch Zucker!


----------



## Koalabaer (31. Juli 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Google mal nach der Seite.
> 
> Da sind Aussagen wie "...ist in etwa so wissenschaftlich wie das Alte Testament" ja noch Zucker!



wie die 97% Zustimmung erreicht wurde, ist doch ein alter Hut. Findest du nicht nur dort.

relativ neu auch das hier: https://www.oliverjanich.de/90-fueh...ben-katastrophenvorhersagen-nicht-realistisch

wenn dir der Janich nicht passt, findest du auch andere Seiten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. Juli 2019)

Janich?


----------



## Nemo (1. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Janich?



Ihr merkt schon, dass ihr euch selbst lächerlich macht?

Habt ihr mal selbst überdacht, ob ihr richtig denkt wie ihr denkt oder ob ihr irgend ein Scheinwissen aufbaut?

Schön auch, dass der Überphysiker nun auch Überphilosoph geworden ist. Ich mochte ihn immer gerne, aber langsam wird es seltsam.

Geht mal wieder angeln. Oder weniger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Ich mache mich lächerlich, nur weil ich irgendenden Rechtspopulisten nicht als respektable  Quelle in Klimafragen in Erwägung ziehe? Nein ist er nicht. Und die anderen wie Tychy, Psiram,  Publikationen aus dem Koppverlag  auch nicht.

Das Video ist eine Satire. Da ich meine Schweine gern am Gang erkenne, setze ich mich nicht nur mit denen auseinander, die voraussichtlich meiner Gesinnung entsprechen, sondern gerade auch immer wieder mal mit denen, die dem entgegen stehen.  

Kann ich nur empfehlen, dann schmeißt man seinen Hut nicht für jeden in den Ring.


----------



## Nemo (1. August 2019)

Nun denn. Ich würde jedem Klimaradikalen empfehlen, in einen Vulkan zu springen. Damit würde man die Temperatur dort um einen winzigen Teil verringern, was einen Ausbruch und Emission schädlicher Gase verhindern oder verzögern würde.
Andererseits könnte dadurch (je nach Körpergewicht) durch das Aufklatschen auch eine Eruption beschleunigt werden, was neben den Emissionen auch positive Folgen haben könnte, da die sich ausbreitende Asche das Sonnenlicht reflektiert und damit für Abkühlung sorgen könnte.

Also wie auch immer, ein ehrbares Ziel. Was davon jetzt naturwissenschaftlich oder philosophisch die beste Lösung ist müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Oder den Lesch fragen.


----------



## Fruehling (1. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ihr merkt schon, dass ihr euch selbst lächerlich macht?
> 
> Habt ihr mal selbst überdacht, ob ihr richtig denkt wie ihr denkt oder ob ihr irgend ein Scheinwissen aufbaut?
> 
> ...



Sowohl Frank als auch ich kommen aus einer Zeit, in der es solche selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs zwar schon gab, sie aber mangels Internet kaum bis keine Beachtung fanden. Ausnahme: Erich von Däniken, der allerdings auch nur durch aalglatte Penetranz und schweizer Dialekt anstatt durch Substanz glänzte.

Lesch hingegen ist nunmal nicht "nur" Astrophysiker sondern auch gelernter Naturphilosoph, so what?

Eins weiß ich genau: Hoimar und Harry hätten viel Spaß zusammen gehabt, obwohl Hoimars Thesen nach seinem Tod von der Realität förmlich überrollt wurden, weil auch er sehr konservativ prognostizierte. Es bleibt zu befürchten, daß das auch nach Harry geschieht.


----------



## Deep Down (1. August 2019)

Da gibt es noch Weitere, die bereits Ende der 70er Jahre vor der sich nun bewahrheitenden Entwicklung warnten.....






Der Ungeduldige darf bei 21.11 min einsteigen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

China plant den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken ... in 11 Jahren. Bis dahin wird er aber weiter "wachsen mit stetiger Wirtschaftsleistung"
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...hre-frueher-sinken-als-gedacht-a-1279711.html

Na dann passt ja alles.  

In Worten:
CO2-Ausstoß Deutschland pro Jahr: ca. 800 Mio Tonnen
CO2-Ausstoß China laut Prognose 2025: 10 Mrd. Tonnen

Und dann gibt's noch einen gaaanz kleinen Wehrmutstropfen: Zitat: "Im Gegensatz dazu planen Chinas Nachbarstaaten Indien, Indonesien und Vietnam ihre Kohlekraftwerke sogar noch auszubauen, erklärt Steckel. Übrigens mit Unterstützung Chinas. Dies würde hohe Emissionen über Jahrzehnte hinaus festschreiben."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch Weitere, die bereits Ende der 70er Jahre vor der sich nun bewahrheitenden Entwicklung warnten.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind doch fake news, was wussten die vor 40 Jahren denn schon. Außerdem sind die Menschen schon im Mittelalter in Scharen mit Sandalen über die Alpen gewandert. Im Geschichtsunterricht also auch nicht aufgepasst und von der allumfassenden Weltverschwörung von linksversifften Klima- und Umweltaktivisten wusste der auch noch nix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> China plant den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken ... in 11 Jahren. Bis dahin wird er aber weiter "wachsen mit stetiger Wirtschaftsleistung"
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...hre-frueher-sinken-als-gedacht-a-1279711.html
> 
> Na dann passt ja alles.
> ...



Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was Du uns sagen möchtest. Hälst Du wirklich irgend jemanden hier für so blöd, dass er glaubt, die alleine in Deutschland verringerten Emissionen würden etwas ändern? Und dann noch diese hinkenden Vergleiche, dann suche Dir doch wenigstens nur eine Provinz wie Sechuan aus, die von der Einwohnerzahl vergleichbar ist oder argumentiere wenigstens mit der ganzen EU. So ist das doch einfach nur billig.
Das entscheidende Kriterium ist doch, dass wir in den hochentwickelten Industrienationen alles dafür tun, gesellschaftlich wie auch wirtschaftlich und technologisch, dass China und andere Schwellen- und Entwicklungsländer gar keine andere Wahl haben als so zu handeln. Wir haben die Wahl das entweder so laufen zu lassen oder zumindest anzufangen es zu ändern, auch wenn es wie immer bei menschlichem Handeln kurz vor erzwungener Handlungsunfähigkeit ist, s.h. Video von @Deep Down.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was Du uns sagen möchtest.



Ich untermaure mit Fakten, was ich schon vor Wochen geschrieben hab:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Völlig egal, ob der Klimawandel menschengemacht oder maßgeblich von anderen Quellen mitverursacht ist (https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...50-megatonnen-kohlendioxid-aus-a-1276007.html), er ist da und lässt sich auch nicht mehr abwenden. Die Menschheit wird davon nicht untergehen, aber es wird absehbar großen Migrationsdruck geben, der nicht wirklich humanistisch lösbar ist (Salvini lässt grüßen). E-Autos sind technologisch betrachtet keine Lösung für Flächenländer (Preis, Reichweite, Ladeinfrastruktur, ...) und in den USA und in Asien (nicht in den Städten, aber auf dem Land) werden auch in 30 Jahren noch die Verbrenner tuckern. Außerdem wird aktuell komplett das Thema Methan ausgeblendet (https://www.dw.com/de/hoher-methanausstoß-gefährdet-klimaziele/a-36739723).
> 
> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Lösung aus einer Kombination von Bevölkerungsrückgang (wird nicht lustig), Technik (auch maßgeblich Gentechnik) und Änderung der Lebensgewohnheiten (https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...kten-essen-eine-alternative-zum-fleisch-33101) bestehen wird.
> 
> Mir fehlt bei der ganzen Diskussion zu dem Thema Rationalität und Augenmaß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Dann erübrigt sich doch auch jede Diskussion, ist eh alles zu spät. Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Wink, alleine in Deutschland haben sich ca. 14000 Millarden € Privatvermögen, der größte Teil davon bei einer verschwindend geringen Anzahl von Menschen angesammelt. Weltweit sind es ca. 370000 Milliarden €, bei ähnlicher Verteilung. Gleichzeitig haben wir nahezu flächendeckend verschuldete Nationalstaaten und Armut wohin man schaut. Dieses Geld steht für keinerlei Wandel und dessen Kosten zur Verfügung und wird aufgrund den damit verbundenen Macht und Entscheidungsstrukturen auch nirgendwo versucht anzuzapfen.

Kleines fiktives Szenario: Eine interstellare Macht plant einen Weltraumhighway. Für diesen ist zufällig die Erde im Weg und muss leider gesprengt werden. Da wir aber an unserem Planeten hängen, bieten uns die Aliens an eine Umleitung zu bauen. Diese kostet aber 100000 Milliarden €. Nach Beratungen der internationalen Gemeinschaft kommt man zu dem Schluss, wir haben das Geld nicht. Wir sind nach 100 Jahren ungehemmten Wirtschaftswachstum pleite und nicht in der Lage unseren Planeten zu retten. Nach mehrmaligem ungläubigen Nachfragen, wie das denn geht und ob wir nicht nochmals darüber nachdenken wollen, geht das intergalaktische Sprengkommando ans Werk. Nicht ohne festzustellen, so viel Blödheit und Egoismus hat es nicht verdient weiter zu existieren.


----------



## angler1996 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> China plant den CO2-Ausstoß zu senken ... in 11 Jahren. Bis dahin wird er aber weiter "wachsen mit stetiger Wirtschaftsleistung"
> https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...hre-frueher-sinken-als-gedacht-a-1279711.html
> 
> Na dann passt ja alles.
> ...



Sehr schön, was beweißt
ob unsere Kühe einen lassen oder nicht oder ob wir dieseln ist für die Welt völlig wurscht.
Ich hab eh den Eindruck, dass wir uns mehr darum kümmern, ob wir am Diesel Husten bekommen und nicht wahrnehmen, dass uns bald die A-Raketen um die Ohren fliegen können und neben den Dieselmessgeräten aufgestellt werden können.
also passen wir weiter auf, dass es dabei nicht zu warm wird, ist bestimmt wichtig !!! nicht dass eine Rakete verglüht,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Nein, das beweist in erster Linie,  das China scheinbar verstanden hat und heute die richtigen Schalter umlegt.

Wer zukünftig mit erneuerbaren Energien seinen Bedarf decken möchte, muss erstmal die Möglichkeiten dazu schaffen. Das benötigt Energie, wirkt sich aber zukünftig positiv aus und ist weit weg davon einfach weiter zu machen.

@Deep Down danke für das Video,  kannte ich noch nicht und zeigt uns auf,  von wie langer Hand die Wissenschaftler die Unterwanderung und Ausbeutung unserer Gesellschaft bereits geplant haben. Das sind aber auch schlaue Füchse.

Die Staaten, die ein besonders starkes Bevölkerungswachstum aufzeigen , sind in der Regel mit ganz anderen Strukturen geprägt. Das sind nicht Menschen, in denen jeder Haushalt über ein Auto verfügt, regelmäßig fliegt, oder Kreuzfahrten unternimmt, einen ähnlichen Stromverbrauch hat, wie wir.

Schaut euch die Lebensrealität der Masse in Brasilien, Afrika, Bangladesh erstmal an. Die werden das nächste mal beschissen, wenn man ihier nun den schwarzen Peter zuschiebt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nein, das beweist in erster Linie,  das China scheinbar verstanden hat und heute die richtigen Schalter umlegt.
> 
> Wer zukünftig mit erneuerbaren Energien seinen Bedarf decken möchte, muss erstmal die Möglichkeiten dazu schaffen. Das benötigt Energie, wirkt sich aber zukünftig positiv aus und ist weit weg davon einfach weiter zu machen.



Korrekt muss es heißen, "wer zukünftig mit erneuerbaren Energien und Kernkraft ..."
https://www.heise.de/tr/artikel/China-beendet-Atom-Auszeit-4306327.html

Die sind nicht ideologisch unterwegs wie wir in Deutschland, sondern haben einen funktionsfähigen Plan. Und bis der greift, dauert es noch sehr lange. 

Was hieße das für Deutschland, beispielsweise für das Thema Elektromobilität: Bis 2025 Aufbau einer technisch standardisierten Ladeinfrastruktur an Autobahnen, auf Firmenparkplätzen, den Tiefgaragen großer Wohngebäude (inklusive Abschaffung rechtlicher Hemmnisse), Unterstützung bei entsprechender Nachrüstung von Parkplätzen an Wohngebäuden etc. (massive Kostenübernahme durch den Staat, da kein privater Anbieter bereits sein wird zu investieren. Das geht bis hin zur Bereitstellung zusätzlicher Fläche für Autobahntankstellen.)
Einflussnahme auf die Hersteller, ab 2025 E-Autos der Golf-Klasse mit Reichweite 200km für einen Preis von 25.000 € anzubieten (BMW i3 heute: 42.000 €)

Bis dahin fahren wir weiter Verbrenner und darüber hinaus auf Langstrecken auch. Und wenn die oben geschilderten Ziele nicht erreicht werden sowieso. Und nicht wie aktuell diskutiert die Verbrenner verteufeln, ohne einen Plan B zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> massive Kostenübernahme durch den Staat, da kein privater Anbieter bereits sein wird zu investieren.



Aber Geld verdienen fürs eigene Säckel dürfen die dann schon oder? Also alles wie immer, Kosten sozialisieren und Gewinne privatisieren. Und dann immer schön rumheulen, dass kein Geld für was auch immer da ist. Aus dem gleichen Grund haben wir heute noch kein vernünftiges Mobilfunknetz, wir, bzw. die Politik, lassen uns von den Unternehmen an der Nase herumführen. Für mich der völlig falsche Ansatz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

@Naturliebhaber  Lamentier nicht rum. Du wirst auch weniger mobil sein müssen, alles andere ist Selbstbetrug.

Aber stelle dir mal vor statt der ganzen SUV wären 3l Lupos unterwegs, das wäre weniger als die Hälfte an Emissionen,  weniger als die Hälfte an CO2,  weniger Parkraum. Selbst mit der vorhandenen Technik lässt sich was bewegen, aber auch dazu muss man wollen. 

Diskussionen um eine Mobilität sind Scheingefechte um das Thema nicht anzugehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Aber Geld verdienen fürs eigene Säckel dürfen die dann schon oder? Also alles wie immer. Für mich der völlig falsche Ansatz.



Privatunternehmen machen knallharte Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnungen auf die kommenden 5 Jahre. Und jetzt erkläre einem Tankstellenbetreiber mal, wie sein Jahresgewinn dadurch steigt, dass er sich für Millionen Euro E-Charger installiert (inklusive entsprechenden Aufwänden für die Stromversorgung). Wird keiner tun.

Entweder investiert der Staat oder niemand.

Beispiel Siemens: Die aktuellen Zahlen wurden heute veröffentlicht (https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Geopolitik-laesst-Siemens-straucheln-article21180379.html). Du willst nicht wissen, wie das Investitionsbudget meiner Abteilung seit heute aussieht  Was glaubst du, wieviel Geld Siemens in den kommenden Jahren in Ladesäulen investieren wird, wenn man die Kohle nicht entsprechend zurückbekommt (Steuern, Subventionen)?

Die Realität ist manchmal unschön.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber  Lamentier nicht rum. Du wirst auch weniger mobil sein müssen, alles andere ist Selbstbetrug.



Und wie sieht die Realität aus? Ich wohne in Herzogenaurach, Ballungsraum Mittelfranken. Bis voriges Jahr war mein Arbeitsplatz in Erlangen. Einfache Strecke: 14km; Erreichbarkeit mit ÖPNV gegeben.
Im Juli 2018 beschließt Siemens, meine gesamte Abteilung nach Nürnberg Moorenbrunn umzuziehen. Einfache Entfernung jetzt: 45km; ÖPNV nicht vorhanden.

Schlägst du mir jetzt vor, mein Haus zu verkaufen und in Nürnberg eine Wohnung zu mieten oder was?

Und da reden wir von Mittelfranken. Jetzt schau dir mal die Situation im Bayerischen Wald oder den Neuen Bundesländern an.

"Du wirst weniger mobil sein müssen". Cooler Spruch. Ruf mal beim Kaeser an und erklär ihm das.


Oder hier noch ein Bespiel: https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...e-in-forchheim-siemens-will-wachsen-1.8231546
Die Healthineers haben sich entschlossen, von Erlangen nach Forchheim umzuziehen. Macht eine Verlagerung der Arbeitsplätze um 20km Richtung Norden. Wie da die Leute aus dem Nürnberger Umfeld jetzt wohl hinkommen? Zitat: "Neben Produktions- und Logistikgebäuden sowie Büros sollen hier auch *zwei neue Parkhäuser* und drei Brücken entstehen. Der Stadtrat wird in einer Sondersitzung am Montag darüber beraten."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Quatsch, wenn Autobauer Autos verkaufen wollen, die unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen auch fahren dürfen, dann müssen sie die auch bauen und werden das auch. Wenn Tankstellenbesitzer Strom verkaufen wollen, dann brauche die ne Zapfsäule. Die Dinger werden bei entsprechender Nachfrage wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Wenn man wie die Norweger sagt, ab 2030 ist Schluss mit Verbrennern, wissen alle was los ist. Wer Profite erwirtschaften will, muss naturgemäß investieren.
Es muss nur mal angefangen werden Rahmenbedingungen zu setzen. Die armen Unternehmer können das nicht leisten ist eine unsägliche Mär. Es gibt bereits einige Unternehmen die mit Ladekonzepten und viel Kapital in den Startlöchern stehen, es gibt nur keine Nachfrage. Wieviel Milliarden Gewinn hat VW gleich gemacht, trotz Dieselgate? Wie selbstverständlich da immer nach Subventionen gerufen wird, während um jeden Cent Mindestlohn gekämpft werden muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Wer  ist hier Berg und wer der Prophet.  Soll sich das erklimmen an dem Management orientieren, oder sollte das Management sein Handeln and der Klimaveränderung anpassen?

Ich habe da ganz konkrete Vorstellung und Siemens steht hinsichtlich seiner Entscheidungen und den Folgen für die Belegschaft auch immer wieder in der Kritik,  obwohl ich gestehen muss, das Kaeser mir mit so manchen Aussagen durchaus gefällt, aber das schweift ab.

Du hast selbst schon Industrie 4.0 in die Diskussion gebracht. Wie schätzt du die Entwicklung der Arbeitsplatzzahlen ein? Glaubst du, diese Gesellschaft hat eine Chance weiter zu existieren, ohne das Wirtschaftssystem zu reformieren? 

Heute kannst du noch einen respektablen Teil der Bevölkerung in Callcentern parken, aber das macht zeitnah die KI preiswerter und besser,  viele Tätigkeiten im Dienstleistungssektor,  und auch in der Produktion werden es weniger, aber gut ausgebildete Mitarbeiter sein. 

Man wird Lösungen finden müssen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Quatsch, wenn Autobauer Autos verkaufen wollen, die unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen auch fahren dürfen, dann müssen sie die auch bauen und werden das auch. Wenn Tankstellenbesitzer Strom verkaufen wollen, dann brauche die ne Zapfsäule. Die Dinger werden bei entsprechender Nachfrage wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Wenn man wie die Norweger sagt, ab 2030 ist Schluss mit Verbrennern, wissen alle was los ist. Wer Profite erwirtschaften will, muss naturgemäß investieren.



Informiere dich mal, wie der E-Mobilitäts-Boon in Norwegen staatlich subventioniert wird: https://orange.handelsblatt.com/artikel/53408 (Beispiel: Keine Mehrwertsteuer für E-Autos)
Die landesweite Ausstattung mit Ladesäulen geschieht übrigens durch den Staat. Der hat dafür eine eigene Firma gegründet (https://www.enova.no/about-enova)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer  ist hier Berg und wer der Prophet.  Soll sich das erklimmen an dem Management orientieren, oder sollte das Management sein Handeln and der Klimaveränderung anpassen?
> 
> Ich habe da ganz konkrete Vorstellung und Siemens steht hinsichtlich seiner Entscheidungen und den Folgen für die Belegschaft auch immer wieder in der Kritik,  obwohl ich gestehen muss, das Kaeser mir mit so manchen Aussagen durchaus gefällt, aber das schweift ab.
> 
> ...



Du sprichst hier eine ganze Reihe Punkte an.

Zum Thema "das Management muss sich ändern": Wir Mitarbeiter erleben gerade bei Siemens einen massiven Stellenabbau in Deutschland und erkennen einen Stellenaufbau in den USA, China, Indien. Schlechte Karten für Druckausübung. Dann sind die Arbeitsplätze halt weg.

Industry 4.0: Bzgl. der Arbeitsplätze in der Industrie sehe ich das wie du. Da wird viel wegfallen und eine Reihe super bezahlter Arbeitsplätze (IT, Mechatronik, Robotik etc.) übrigbleiben. Gleichzeitig werden Arbeitsplätze im Umfeld Pflege etc. entstehen. Aber da sind wir dann schon wieder beim Thema Mobilität. Ich kann Homeoffice machen, die Pflegekraft eher nicht. Und die muss über Land fahren, weil die Wohnungen in der Stadt zu teuer sind und die zu betreuenden Personen irgendwo wohnen.

Zum Wirtschaftssystem: Ich wünsche mir eine Reform, doch die wird absehbar mittelfristig nicht kommen. Europa radikalisiert sich, China macht sein Ding, Indien ist ein Desaster, Trump stellt den Sekt für die zweite Amtszeit kalt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Informiere dich mal, wie der E-Mobilitäts-Boon in Norwegen staatlich subventioniert wird: https://orange.handelsblatt.com/artikel/53408 (Beispiel: Keine Mehrwertsteuer für E-Autos)
> Die landesweite Ausstattung mit Ladesäulen geschieht übrigens durch den Staat. Der hat dafür eine eigene Firma gegründet (https://www.enova.no/about-enova)



Na dann informiere Dich im Gegenzug mal was eine Mehrwertsteuer ist und wer die bezahlt. Norwegen ist ein kleiner Markt und hat auch keine Autobauer. Und wenn die Ladeinfrastruktur durch den Staat betrieben wird, fallen auch die Gewinne nicht in private Hände, im besten Falle wird es einfach insgesamt nur günstiger. Deutschland und vor allem die EU ist ein riesen Markt, da will am Ende keiner außen vor bleiben. Nur muss einfach mal der Druck erhöht werden.

PS: in Herzogenaurach könnt ihr doch einfach mal bei der Familie Schaeffler nachfragen ob die ein paar Euronen beisteuern. Aber von der 25. Milliarde was abzugeben tut bestimmt weh, ist es doch die schönste.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Quatsch, wenn Autobauer Autos verkaufen wollen, die unter den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen auch fahren dürfen, dann müssen sie die auch bauen und werden das auch. Wenn Tankstellenbesitzer Strom verkaufen wollen, dann brauche die ne Zapfsäule. Die Dinger werden bei entsprechender Nachfrage wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Wenn man wie die Norweger sagt, ab 2030 ist Schluss mit Verbrennern, wissen alle was los ist. Wer Profite erwirtschaften will, muss naturgemäß investieren.
> Es muss nur mal angefangen werden Rahmenbedingungen zu setzen. Die armen Unternehmer können das nicht leisten ist eine unsägliche Mär. Es gibt bereits einige Unternehmen die mit Ladekonzepten und viel Kapital in den Startlöchern stehen, es gibt nur keine Nachfrage. Wieviel Milliarden Gewinn hat VW gleich gemacht, trotz Dieselgate? Wie selbstverständlich da immer nach Subventionen gerufen wird, während um jeden Cent Mindestlohn gekämpft werden muss.



Hallo,

das Problem bei den Elektroautos ist halt ihre eingeschränkte Reichweite. Aus diesem Grund sind diese halt nur etwas für Wenigfahrer oder als Zweitwagen.
Für Ottonormalverbraucher sind sie ungeeignet. Deshalb führen sie auch ein Schattendasein. Außerdem wäre da noch zu bedenken, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind den Strombedarf zu decken, wenn 10 Millionen Elektroautos an die (nicht vorhandenen) Ladesäulen gehen.
Mitte Juni war da eine interessante Sendung (weiß leider nicht mehr wie sie hieß) im bayerischen Fernsehen. Da wurde u. A. erklärt, dass die Elektromobilität nicht dafür gedacht ist, dass viele viel damit fahren. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

Mal davon abgesehen..... das laden der E-Fahrzeuge entwickelt sich zu einer Abzockposse dank undurchschaubarkeit der Tarife.... 

Die Versicherer langen bei den Stromern auch kräftig zu- dank der empfindlichen Batterietechnik ist das Risiko eines Totalschadens durch Brand ungleich höher.... und das lassen die sich gut bezahlen. 

Da fährste ganz schön teuer!

Beim letzten Autokauf sollte es eigentlich ein Hybrid werden.... geworden isses aber letztlich ein äußerst sparsamer Diesel von Volvo


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Nochmal Realität zum Thema EE-Ausbau: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/windenergie-die-grosse-windkraftkrise-a-1279820.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem bei den Elektroautos ist halt ihre eingeschränkte Reichweite. Aus diesem Grund sind diese halt nur etwas für Wenigfahrer oder als Zweitwagen.
> Für Ottonormalverbraucher sind sie ungeeignet. Deshalb führen sie auch ein Schattendasein. Außerdem wäre da noch zu bedenken, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind den Strombedarf zu decken, wenn 10 Millionen Elektroautos an die (nicht vorhandenen) Ladesäulen gehen.
> ...



Also lassen wir es einfach? Ich bin eh für technologieoffene Mobilität, E-Autos ist doch auch wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit. Und ja, @Dorschbremse hat recht, wenn das wieder nur ein Abzockefest für alle möglichen Konzerne bedeutet, dann haben wir es eben wieder nicht verstanden das in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken. Die Politik hat eben schon zu viel Macht abgegeben und damit unser aller Handlungsfähigkeit beschnitten.


----------



## Bertone (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In Worten:
> CO2-Ausstoß Deutschland pro Jahr: ca. 800 Mio Tonnen
> CO2-Ausstoß China laut Prognose 2025: 10 Mrd. Tonnen



Merkwürdig finde ich, Du haust Zahlen und Statements raus, ohne diese in einen Zusammenhang zu stellen, wenn man diese zerlegt kommt das nächste Paket, ohne weiter auf das zuvor Dargelegte einzugehen. Siehe mein Beitrag auf 12, unten.

AKWs: Dir ist bewusst, der Pazifik stirbt? Sie Dir bitte die Abnahme der Biodiversität in den Tidebereichen der Nordwest-amerikanischen Küsten seit Fukushima an. Die ist extrem. Und das hat ganz spezifisch mit der Angelei zu tun. Und, das Argument, bei unseren AKWs passiert das nicht ist gelinde gesagt Unsinn, das Ganze ist Physik, dominiert von  Zahl und Wahrscheinlichkeit. Vor wenigen Jahren erst war nach meinen Informationen ein schwedisches AKW ca. 7 Minuten vor dem Super-GAU, weil die 'deutschen' Notstromaggregate nicht anliefen.

Zu China:
DE 8exp8 : 8exp7 = 10 to pro Person
CH 10exp9 : 1,4exp9 = ~7 to pro Person (prognostiziert)

1. Wie hoch ist der aktuelle Ausstoss der Chinesen?
2. Wie hoch ist der chinesische Anteil (als Werkbank der Welt) für die in den Export gehenden Gadgets, welche im übrigen kein Mensch braucht, und welcher Beitrag ist dadurch den Abnehmern dieser Produkte anzurechnen?
3. Wie hoch wäre der chinesische Anteil akuell/prognostiziert ohne diesen Anteil?

Selbstredend ist Dein Hinweis auf Bestrebungen Indiens, Vietnams etc. richtig, nur was sind die Schlussfolgerungen - ein weiter so? Wir schaufeln uns die Hütte mit Scheiße zu, bis sie uns am Hals steht, und weil der Nachbar das ebenso tut, machen wir gerade so weiter?
Durchaus richtig, dass DE alleine langfristig nichts bewirken kann, jedoch als eines der, ich sage einmal, Hyperproduktionsländer im Verhältnis zur Größe überproportionalen Anteil hat, rechtfertigt doch eine Verpflichtung zur 'Vorreiterrolle'. Zumal, jede Reduktion fraglos eines bewirkt: Es wird dadurch Zeit erkauft das Ruder vielleicht doch noch herum zu reißen. Die FCKW-Debatte in den 80ern ist hierfür ein Paradebeispiel.

Dasselbe mit dem Migrationsdruck, zum einen hervorgerufen durch klimatische Veränderungen (augenblicklich noch von untergeordneter Bedeutung), aber vor allem angetrieben durch geopolitische Aktivitäten und den Handelsvereinbarungen EPA (European Partnership Agreements) insbesondere auch der EU, welche die afrikanischen Nationen zwingt ihre Märkte zu 83 - 87% für EU-Produkte zu öffnen, und damit Sorge getragen wird, dass a. die europäischen Überschüsses 'entsorgt' werden können und b. die betroffenen Länder daran gehindert sind eine eigene Produktionsinfrastruktur aufzubauen, weil die lokalen Unternehmungen mit den Dumpingpreisen der EU-Exporte nicht konkurieren können. In der Tat würde das  signifikante Veränderungen in der '1.Welt' bewirken, und davor haben die Leute Angst, meiner Ansicht nach völlig grundlos, das gilt insbesondere für die kleinen Leute, die heute bereits keinerlei Nutzen von diesen Machenschaften haben.

Interessant finde ich, dass für so viele ein dringend erforderlicher Paradigmenwechsel weg vom 'Weiterso' scheinbar völlg undenkbar ist.

@Batisdo: Eventuell hätten sie '42' in die Waagschale werfen müssen, hätte den Alien möglicherweise als Nachweis für vorhandene intelektuelle Reife genügt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nochmal Realität zum Thema EE-Ausbau: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/windenergie-die-grosse-windkraftkrise-a-1279820.html



Da brauchste doch nur bei Dir um die Ecke schauen: https://taz.de/Urteil-des-Verfassungsgerichts/!5299426/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> @Batisdo: Eventuell hätten sie '42' in die Waagschale werfen müssen, hätte den Alien möglicherweise als Nachweis für vorhandene intelektuelle Reife genügt.



Die Antwort ist so ausgelutscht, die akzeptiert kein Alien mehr. Den Rest Deines posts kann ich aber so unterschreiben. Ich kann es mir auch nur so erklären, dass im AB mehr Vermögensmillionäre unterwegs sind als ich dachte.


----------



## Deep Down (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> .....Herzogenaurach.......Nürnberg Moorenbrunn Einfache Entfernung jetzt: 45km; ÖPNV nicht vorhanden.



Es geht! 
Ist zwar etwas skurill und abenteuerlich mit einigen Fußpassagen um die Verbindung zu bekommen, aber was sind schon "Reisezeiten" ab 1 Std 25 min aufwärts!

Ab Erlangen im Idealfall 50min!  

Co2 Tipp: Verkauf Dein Haus und beziehe ne kleine Wohnung! Das schlägt sich gleich in deinem CO2 Rucksack nieder: 

https://www.ressourcen-rechner.de/calculator.php


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Also lassen wir es einfach? Ich bin eh für technologieoffene Mobilität, E-Autos ist doch auch wieder nur die halbe Wahrheit. Und ja, @Dorschbremse hat recht, wenn das wieder nur ein Abzockefest für alle möglichen Konzerne bedeutet, dann haben wir es eben wieder nicht verstanden das in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken. Die Politik hat eben schon zu viel Macht abgegeben und damit unser aller Handlungsfähigkeit beschnitten.



Hallo,

es geht nicht um lassen oder nicht lassen. Es geht darum, dass die E-Mobilität nicht annähernd das leisten kann, was momentan die konventionellen Autos leisten. Nicht in Reichweite und auch nicht annähernd in der Anzahl. Nur traut sich das von den Verantwortlichen kaum einer auch nur ansprechen.
Ich nenne das; Leute für dumm verkaufen. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (1. August 2019)

In einem wöchentlich erscheinen Nachrichtenmagazin gab man letztens den Tipp die Zeit der E-Mobilität durch Fahrradfahren zu überbrücken, um sich dann ein den heutigen Bedürfnissen sehr nahekommendes Brennstoffzellenfahrzeug zu kaufen!

Und sowas ist selbst auf dem deutschen Markt nun erhältlich.....war aber auch klar, dass das wieder keine deutscher Hersteller schafft!

https://www.toyota.de/automobile/brennstoffzellenautos.json


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht nicht um lassen oder nicht lassen. Es geht darum, dass die E-Mobilität nicht annähernd das leisten kann, was momentan die konventionellen Autos leisten. Nicht in Reichweite und auch nicht annähernd in der Anzahl. Nur traut sich das von den Verantwortlichen kaum einer auch nur ansprechen.
> Ich nenne das; Leute für dumm verkaufen.
> ...



Wenn es einen vernünftigen Personenfernverkehr gäbe und eine gut ausgebaute Ladeinfrastruktur, dann müssen die das auch nicht. Zumal ich doch geschrieben habe, dass E-Autos nur einen Teil der Mobilität ausmachen. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum sich da vollkommen darauf fokusiert wird. Jeder Mobilitätsforscher sagt, es wird ein Mix sein der uns in Zukunft von A nach B bringt. Aber ja, wenn Du schon Sorge hast Dich in Zukunft nicht mehr frei bewegen zu können, dann läuft in der Kommunikation was falsch, denn das halte ich für ausgeschlossen.
Was meinst Du denn wie das in dem riesigen Norwegen funktionieren soll? Die haben nebenbei auch noch ein bestens funktionierendes Bahnnetz bis zum Polarkreis.


----------



## Deep Down (1. August 2019)

Ich sehe gerade, wir bekommen jetzt in unserer Stadt ne Wasserstofftankstelle!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Merkwürdig finde ich, Du haust Zahlen und Statements raus, ohne diese in einen Zusammenhang zu stellen, wenn man diese zerlegt kommt das nächste Paket, ohne weiter auf das zuvor Dargelegte einzugehen. Siehe mein Beitrag auf 12, unten.



Wo hat mich jemand je argumentativ zerlegt?



Bertone schrieb:


> AKWs: Dir ist bewusst, der Pazifik stirbt? Sie Dir bitte die Abnahme der Biodiversität in den Tidebereichen der Nordwest-amerikanischen Küsten seit Fukushima an. Die ist extrem. Und das hat ganz spezifisch mit der Angelei zu tun. Und, das Argument, bei unseren AKWs passiert das nicht ist gelinde gesagt Unsinn, das Ganze ist Physik, dominiert von  Zahl und Wahrscheinlichkeit. Vor wenigen Jahren erst war nach meinen Informationen ein schwedisches AKW ca. 7 Minuten vor dem Super-GAU, weil die 'deutschen' Notstromaggregate nicht anliefen.



Der Pazifik stirbt also wegen Fukushima? Belege das bitte mal.



Bertone schrieb:


> Zu China:
> DE 8exp8 : 8exp7 = 10 to pro Person
> CH 10exp9 : 1,4exp9 = ~7 to pro Person (prognostiziert)
> 
> ...



Am Ende zählt, was rausgeblasen wird und nicht, was das pro Kopf bedeutet, wo das her kommt usw. Konzentration auf das Wesentliche: Ausstoß China ca. 12fach von Deutschland.



Bertone schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass für so viele ein dringend erforderlicher Paradigmenwechsel weg vom 'Weiterso' scheinbar völlg undenkbar ist.



Erkläre mir doch mal, wie dieser Paradigmenwechsel, eingebettet in eine globale Wirtschaftsstruktur, aussehen sollte. Das Ende des letzten großen "Paradigmenwechsel" (Weltwirtschaftskrise 1929-1932) kennen wir alle. Niemand will auf Wohlstand verzichten und vielen Leuten in Deutschland geht es alles andere als gut. Erkläre mal deinen großen Plan.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Am Ende zählt, was rausgeblasen wird und nicht, was das pro Kopf bedeutet, wo das her kommt usw. Konzentration auf das Wesentliche: Ausstoß China ca. 12fach von Deutschland.



Das ist wirklich hanebüchener Unsinn in dem Kontext der hier besprochen wird und ich denke das Du das auch weißt. Wenn Du schon was vergleichst, dann nimm doch mal USA+EU, dann wird sowohl von Bevölkerungszahl als auch Fläche ein annähernd sinnvoller Vergleich daraus, und zwar ein vernichtender.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, wir bekommen jetzt in unserer Stadt ne Wasserstofftankstelle!



Wird ja auch Zeit, es gibt eben auch Unternehmen die denken einen Schritt weiter. Warum das so ist sieht man, wenn man sich ihre die Begründung für den Einstieg in dieses momentan völlig unwirtschaftliche Konzept anschaut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es geht nicht um lassen oder nicht lassen. Es geht darum, dass die E-Mobilität nicht annähernd das leisten kann, was momentan die konventionellen Autos leisten. Nicht in Reichweite und auch nicht annähernd in der Anzahl. Nur traut sich das von den Verantwortlichen kaum einer auch nur ansprechen.
> Ich nenne das; Leute für dumm verkaufen.
> ...



Wenn es sich bloß um die Reichweite allein drehen würde, wäre das mittels einer Ladestationenstrategie händelbar..... 

Aber der Anschaffungspreis ist eine mächtige Hürde.... vielleicht die obendraufkommende Monatsmiete für die Batterie. 

Die Nutzbarkeit dieser Fahrzeuge ist stark eingeschränkt (wenn man sich schon den Arxxxteuren Stromkombi wegen der zwei Kinder kaufen musste- was darf der denn zuladen??? Ich fahr mal eben mit dem Anhänger in den Baumarkt- MIST, ich darf den gar nicht damit ziehen! 
Wohnwagen??? Verdammt, an den hab ich gar nicht gedacht! 

Egal - nachdem ich die Monatsrate, die Batteriemiete, die Kfz-Versicherung und den Strom fürs laden bezahlt habe, ist eh keine Kohle mehr dafür übrig!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

@Dorschbremse, auch an Dich die Frage, wie stellen sich das die Norweger vor, ziehen die jetzt ihre Boote alle mit dem Bollerwagen und verarmen dabei?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Wenn es einen vernünftigen Personenfernverkehr gäbe und eine gut ausgebaute Ladeinfrastruktur, dann müssen die das auch nicht. Zumal ich doch geschrieben habe, dass E-Autos nur einen Teil der Mobilität ausmachen. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum sich da vollkommen darauf fokusiert wird. Jeder Mobilitätsforscher sagt, es wird ein Mix sein der uns in Zukunft von A nach B bringt. Aber ja, wenn Du schon Sorge hast Dich in Zukunft nicht mehr frei bewegen zu können, dann läuft in der Kommunikation was falsch, denn das halte ich für ausgeschlossen.
> Was meinst Du denn wie das in dem riesigen Norwegen funktionieren soll? Die haben nebenbei auch noch ein bestens funktionierendes Bahnnetz bis zum Polarkreis.



Hallo,

Sorge über meine künftige Fortbewegung mach ich mir nicht. Ich bin 72 Jahre alt, irgendwann ist da mal Schluss. Nur, die Verantwortlichen sind da halt nicht ehrlich zu der Bevölkerung.
Die Norweger haben eine andere Mentalität als wir (ich war oft dort droben). Wir Franken würden das mit "kummi heit ned, kummi morgn" ausdrücken. Das heisst, es muss nicht alles gleich/sofort sein. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die damit schon Probleme bekommen. Ich stelle mir mal Österdalen im Winter vor. Temperaturen bis minus 40 Grad inklusive. Da läuft kein E-Auto mehr. Allerdings entzerrt sich das Ganze dort oben dadurch, dass die Norweger ihre Autos doch wesentlich länger fahren, als z.B. die Deutschen. Ich denke mal, dass selbst um 2050 dort noch relativ viele Verbrenner unterwegs sind. Das mit 2030 bezieht sich ja nur auf Neuzulassungen also juckt das viele Norweger erstmal nicht sonderlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sorge über meine künftige Fortbewegung mach ich mir nicht. Ich bin 72 Jahre alt, irgendwann ist da mal Schluss. Nur, die Verantwortlichen sind da halt nicht ehrlich zu der Bevölkerung.
> Die Norweger haben eine andere Mentalität als wir (ich war oft dort droben). Wir Franken würden das mit "kummi heit ned, kummi morgn" ausdrücken. Das heisst, es muss nicht alles gleich/sofort sein. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die damit schon Probleme bekommen. Ich stelle mir mal Österdalen im Winter vor. Temperaturen bis minus 40 Grad inklusive. Da läuft kein E-Auto mehr. Allerdings entzerrt sich das Ganze dort oben dadurch, dass die Norweger ihre Autos doch wesentlich länger fahren, als z.B. die Deutschen. Ich denke mal, dass selbst um 2050 dort noch relativ viele Verbrenner unterwegs sind. Das mit 2030 bezieht sich ja nur auf Neuzulassungen also juckt das viele Norweger erstmal nicht sonderlich.
> ...



Was habe ich gleich geschrieben, Mobilität wird ein Mix aus vielen Möglichkeiten sein, dagegen wird sich auch keiner wehren können. Ich bin jedes Jahr im Winter am Nordkap, die letzten Jahre gab es da nur noch plug in hybrids als Mietwagen, alles völlig problemlos, auch bei -40°. Ja 2050 mag ja sein aber es gibt eine Perspektive und bis dahin können die Dinger mit absoluter Sicherheit auch Boote ziehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich hanebüchener Unsinn in dem Kontext der hier besprochen wird und ich denke das Du das auch weißt. Wenn Du schon was vergleichst, dann nimm doch mal USA+EU, dann wird sowohl von Bevölkerungszahl als auch Fläche ein annähernd sinnvoller Vergleich daraus, und zwar ein vernichtender.



Das ist überhaupt kein Unsinn. Wenn sich das Verhalten eines Systems ändern soll, muss ich Regelgrößen entsprechend beeinflussen. Hier sagt mir der Vergleich China <-> Deutschland, dass sich der Klimawandel durch eine Veränderung des kleinen deutschen Anteil am CO2-Ausstoß nicht signifikant beeinflussen lassen wird. Nehmen wir die USA dazu, wird das noch drastischer. Man muss also die Frage stellen, wer außer Deutschland in den kommenden 10 Jahren noch beabsichtigt, die Kohlekraftwerke abzuschalten und die Verbrenner zu verbannen. Dann kommt man zu einer Einschätzung, ob das Symbolpolitik ohne messbaren Wert ist oder ob sich tatsächlich was am Klimawandel ändern könnte.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bloß um die Reichweite allein drehen würde, wäre das mittels einer Ladestationenstrategie händelbar.....
> 
> Aber der Anschaffungspreis ist eine mächtige Hürde.... vielleicht die obendraufkommende Monatsmiete für die Batterie.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hinzu kommt, dass derzeit, ausser dem grossen Tesla und der kostet rund 100.000 Euro, kein E-Auto einen Anhänger ziehen darf, wie ich erst kürzlich erfuhr.
Da wird viel totgeschwiegen bei den E-Autos. Eben, wie schon erwähnt: die Leute für dumm verkauft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bertone (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wo hat mich jemand je argumentativ zerlegt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fängst damit an: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ - dort findest genug. Eine einfache Internet suche mit 'Biodiversity Fukushima Tide Pools North Pacific' hilft auch. Alternativ klapperst diverse Ozeanographische Institute in Nordwest-USA und Kanada ab. Dort suchst u.a. insbesondere nach der Strahlungsbelastung von Krustentieren und der Biodiversitätsabnahme von verschiedenen Stachelhäuterspezies.
Zusätzlich und nebenbei: Gehst zum CDC (Center for Desease Control) Altlanta und siehst Dir die Säuglingssterblichkeit für Nordwest-USA  (Oregon - Washington State) im Anschluss an Fukushima an. Anstieg  30-35% nach den ersten 3 Wochen. Was für Homo sapiens gilt ist im übrigen auch relevant für Meeressäuger.
Frage: Warum,  glaubst Du, ist die USCG schon vor langem dazu übergegangen Treibgut (Boote etc.) die vor der nordwestlichen US-Küste auftauchen schlicht zu versenken, anstatt diese zu bergen? Hat mit der Kontamination vermutlich nichts zu tun?

Bist nicht der Meinung, dass wenn jemand überproportionalen Anteil hat, es seine Verpflichtung ist diesen Anteil herunterzufahren? Oder gilt das nur, wenn man selbst in der untergeordneten Rolle positioniert ist?

'globale Wirtschaftsstruktur': Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Das goldene Kalb, welches keinesfalls in Frage gestellt werden kann.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse, auch an Dich die Frage, wie stellen sich das die Norweger vor, ziehen die jetzt ihre Boote alle mit dem Bollerwagen und verarmen dabei?



Die wenigsten haben einen Bootsanhänger.... isso!
Aber der Anteil an Mietwagen mit Anhängerkupplung steigt stets nach oben.... wird recht oft von Campern angefragt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Wenn ein Mensch verstanden hat, was der Klimawandel mit sich bringt, und welchen Einfluss der Straßenverkehr dabei hat, wie groß ist dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Tag für Tag mit einem verbrauchsintensiven Fahrzeug zu fahren, wenn dieser  nur an wenigen Tagen im Jahr zum ziehen genutzt wird?

Wir nutzen Häuser,  die sich an einem Zeitraum orientieren, in dem die Familie größer ist  wir fahren 5 sitzige Fahrzeuge oft allein, aber es könnte ja was zu ziehen sein,  oder mal noch jemand mitfahren........

Wir leben dermaßen im Überfluss und können uns kaum Alternativen vorstellen. Das wird nicht reichen und zurückblickend wird man darüber lachen.


----------



## Bertone (1. August 2019)

Zitat von Naturliebhaber: ↑
Wo hat mich jemand je argumentativ zerlegt?

Achso, hatte ich vergessen:
Deine Unterstellung in Bezug auf den CO2 Ausstoss verursacht durch die Waldbrände in der russischen Taiga. Das ist schlicht ein logischer Fehlschluss, weil natürliche Ereignisse nicht mit menschverursachter CO2 Freisetzung mittels bereits dem Kreislauf entzogener fossiler Brennstoffe äquivalent sind.
Inzwischen weiß man sogar, dass bestimmte Habitate solche Brandereignisse für die Erneuerung und damit ihr Überleben dringend benötigen. Recherchiere dazu die Wälder in Teilen Australiens, die brauchen das.

Deine Referenz auf diesen Arrow-3 Start und die insinuierte Gleichstellung mit 'vielen' Transatlantikflügen, was kompletter Quatsch war.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hinzu kommt, dass derzeit, ausser dem grossen Tesla und der kostet rund 100.000 Euro, kein E-Auto einen Anhänger ziehen darf, wie ich erst kürzlich erfuhr.
> Da wird viel totgeschwiegen bei den E-Autos. Eben, wie schon erwähnt: die Leute für dumm verkauft.
> ...



Es gibt in der Tat wenige Fahrzeuge mit AHK....

Die mir bekannten wären...

Tesla Model 3
Tesla Model Y
Tesla Model S
Tesla Model X
Audi e-tron
Jaguar I-PACE
Sono Motors SION
Nissan e-NV200
Ich habe mich tatsächlich damit auseinander gesetzt..... meine Anforderungen (und auch mein Portemonnaie) haben ganz laut NEIN geschrien!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist überhaupt kein Unsinn. Wenn sich das Verhalten eines Systems ändern soll, muss ich Regelgrößen entsprechend beeinflussen. Hier sagt mir der Vergleich China <-> Deutschland, dass sich der Klimawandel durch eine Veränderung des kleinen deutschen Anteil am CO2-Ausstoß nicht signifikant beeinflussen lassen wird. Nehmen wir die USA dazu, wird das noch drastischer. Man muss also die Frage stellen, wer außer Deutschland in den kommenden 10 Jahren noch beabsichtigt, die Kohlekraftwerke abzuschalten und die Verbrenner zu verbannen. Dann kommt man zu einer Einschätzung, ob das Symbolpolitik ohne messbaren Wert ist oder ob sich tatsächlich was am Klimawandel ändern könnte.



Ich verstehe Deine Argumentation und dagegen ist auch gar nichts einzuwenden, dadurch wird der Vergleich aber nicht besser. Die Argumentation der Chinesen ist dann nämlich, wir machen erst etwas wenn wir den gleichen Prokopfaustoß haben wie die, das will glaube ich keiner. Ich habe Dich schonmal gefragt, ob Du wirklich glaubst dass hier nur Blödmänner schreiben, die nicht wissen, dass Deutschlands verringerte Emissionen erstmal nichts am Klimawandel ändern? Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hinzu kommt, dass derzeit, ausser dem grossen Tesla und der kostet rund 100.000 Euro, kein E-Auto einen Anhänger ziehen darf, wie ich erst kürzlich erfuhr.
> Da wird viel totgeschwiegen bei den E-Autos. Eben, wie schon erwähnt: die Leute für dumm verkauft.
> ...



Sorry aber eben schreibst Du selber, dass da bis 2050 Verbrenner rumtuckern aber Du glaubst nicht, dass es bis dahin hängerziehende Alternativantriebe gibt? Das dies keine E-Autos sein müssen habe ich jetzt schon dreimal geschrieben. Ihr tut so als wenn Euch morgen die Autos weggenommen werden, die das können was ihr Euch wünscht. Das ist doch bewusste Panikmache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Es gibt in der Tat wenige Fahrzeuge mit AHK....
> 
> Die mir bekannten wären...
> 
> ...



Das wird doch aber nicht so bleiben, weder für Deine Geldbörse noch Deine Anforderungen. Ich werde mir jetzt auch noch mal einen Diesel kaufen, aus den gleichen Gründen. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es der letzte sein wird.


----------



## gründler (1. August 2019)

E Auto Reichweiten werden mit 2 oder 4 Personen getestet....nicht mit Beladung oder gar Hänger mit 3 To.

Norwegen Urlaub: Quicksylver Pilothouse 560....Plus Angelgerödel etc. hinter dem tollen E Auto....

Hameln los gefahren 59km weiter irgendwo zwischen Hannover/Schwarmstedt erstmal wieder das tolle E Auto Laden.......8 Tage später in Nordnorwegen angekommen.......

Im übrigen manche hier sollten mal wieder Angeln fahren,das beruhigt und lässt einen Dopamin und co abbauen,aber am besten mit Fahrrad oder Bollerwagen......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Power to Gas kann auf konventioneller Technik basierend die Lösung darstellen,  die Umweltabgaben werden auf den Kraftstoff erhoben.


----------



## OnlineX (1. August 2019)

.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Deine Argumentation und dagegen ist auch gar nichts einzuwenden, dadurch wird der Vergleich aber nicht besser. Die Argumentation der Chinesen ist dann nämlich, wir machen erst etwas wenn wir den gleichen Prokopfaustoß haben wie die, das will glaube ich keiner. Ich habe Dich schonmal gefragt, ob Du wirklich glaubst dass hier nur Blödmänner schreiben, die nicht wissen, dass Deutschlands verringerte Emissionen erstmal nichts am Klimawandel ändern? Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

selbstverständlich glaube ich das. Nur momentan ist ein Elektro-Auto mit Anhängerkupplung für Ottonormalverbraucher unerschwinglich. Mir ist das übrigens egal, mein derzeitiges Auto hält, vermutlich, noch solange, bis ich das Fahren aufgebe.
Davon ab, Panikmache ist etwas ganz anderes, aber von Seite der Verantwortlichen werden da bewusst Wahrheiten verschwiegen. Das ist schon nahe an angelogen werden. Hier wird nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> E Auto Reichweiten werden mit 2 oder 4 Personen getestet....nicht mit Beladung oder gar Hänger mit 3 To.
> 
> Norwegen Urlaub: Quicksylver Pilothouse 560....Plus Angelgerödel etc. hinter dem tollen E Auto....
> 
> ...



Dopaminabbau beim Angeln? Was‘n das für‘n Gewässer, nicht das ich da aus Versehen auch mal ne Angel reinhalte. Ansonsten hat man es mit Bulli + Pilothouse und 12x im Jahr nach Nordnorwegen eh geschafft und muss sich um nix mehr Gedanken machen. Soll aber auch Leute geben die mieten sich für einmal im Jahr dann sone Karre und müssen die gar nicht besitzen. Es gibt so viele Lebensentwürfe und ein Großteil auf dieser Welt muss doch tatsächlich ganz ohne Auto auskommen, eigentlich unvorstellbar.

Alle sagten, das geht nicht. Dann kam einer, der wusste das nicht und hat’s gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Fängst damit an: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/ - dort findest genug. Eine einfache Internet suche mit 'Biodiversity Fukushima Tide Pools North Pacific' hilft auch. Alternativ klapperst diverse Ozeanographische Institute in Nordwest-USA und Kanada ab. Dort suchst u.a. insbesondere nach der Strahlungsbelastung von Krustentieren und der Biodiversitätsabnahme von verschiedenen Stachelhäuterspezies.



Jepp, und da lese ich, dass ein besonderes Problem der Schwermetalleintrag ins Meer ist, ausgelöst durch Fukushima. Von "sterbendem Pazifik" wegen Radioaktivität ist nirgends die Rede, wobei natürlich klar ist, dass Fukushima ein Problem für das Ökosystem ist und auch die radioaktive Belastung von Krustentieren ein Fakt ist. 



Bertone schrieb:


> Zusätzlich und nebenbei: Gehst zum CDC (Center for Desease Control) Altlanta und siehst Dir die Säuglingssterblichkeit für Nordwest-USA (Oregon - Washington State) im Anschluss an Fukushima an. Anstieg 30-35% nach den ersten 3 Wochen. Was für Homo sapiens gilt ist im übrigen auch relevant für Meeressäuger.



Gehst zur Oregon Public Health Division und schaust dir die Realität an: https://www.oregon.gov/OHA/PH/ABOUT/Documents/indicators/infantmortality.pdf
Da ist 2012 tatsächlich ein kleiner Knick auf niedrigem Niveau (weit unter dem US-Schnitt), der aber rein statistisch oder aus sonstwas begründet sein kann. Welche Krankheitsbilder sind das denn, die Kinder 3 Wochen nach Aufnahme der radioaktiven Stoffe sterben lassen? Ja wohl kaum Krebs. Poste bitte mal ne Quelle.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Das wird doch aber nicht so bleiben, weder für Deine Geldbörse noch Deine Anforderungen.



Nope- da bin ich Starrhals!

Ein VW T4 mit 2.4er Saugdiesel wartet darauf endlich 30 zu werden - Dann gibbet das H aufm Kennzeichen und ich kann mich bezüglich Plaketten, Umweltzonen, Klimaschutz etc pp zurücklehnen....

Mit Tankwärmung fährt der sogar Pflanzenöl 

Was den sogenannten Carbon-Footprint angeht - geradezu ein Gänseblümchen im Vergleich zu einem Tesla!


----------



## Bertone (1. August 2019)

@ naturliebhaber
hier sind 2 von einer Medizinierin und einem Epidemiologen veröffentlicht u.a. im Open Journal of Pediatrics:
http://janettesherman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/OJPed_2013112811114610.pdf
http://janettesherman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/122011_IJHS_Article_42-1F.pdf
dann siehts Dir noch Iod-131 u.a. in Bezug auf menschliches Wohlbefinden, insbesondere das von Kleinkindern an, welche ganz besonders sensitiv auf radiologische Ereignisse reagieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nope- da bin ich Starrhals!
> 
> Ein VW T4 mit 2.4er Saugdiesel wartet darauf endlich 30 zu werden - Dann gibbet das H aufm Kennzeichen und ich kann mich bezüglich Plaketten, Umweltzonen, Klimaschutz etc pp zurücklehnen....
> 
> ...



Kann ich gut verstehen und umweltfreundlicher gehts ja auch gar nicht. Hatte selbiges mit meinem California vor, der war auch gleich noch Wohnung im Zweifelsfall. Leider wurde der Zwangsumgesiedelt, wohin kann man nur vermuten. Ne Wohnung habe ich aber zum Glück noch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nope- da bin ich Starrhals!
> 
> Ein VW T4 mit 2.4er Saugdiesel wartet darauf endlich 30 zu werden - Dann gibbet das H aufm Kennzeichen und ich kann mich bezüglich Plaketten, Umweltzonen, Klimaschutz etc pp zurücklehnen....
> 
> ...


Welches Baujahr hat er denn? Unserer ist gerade 25 Jahre alt, gekauft und als mein letztes Auto der Familie vorgestellt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

92er Allstar MV


----------



## gründler (1. August 2019)

12 mal im Jahr nach Norge?? Das wird doch langweilig,also 2 mal reicht und im Sommer zum Po oder Ebro oder France etc........

T4 2.5ltr. 5 Zylinder Bj 1994....678 Tkm auf der Uhr (gekauft mit 50 Tkm) und läuft wie nen Uhrwerk und wird mich wohl noch überleben wenn nix schlimmes passiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> Zitat von Naturliebhaber: ↑
> Wo hat mich jemand je argumentativ zerlegt?
> 
> Achso, hatte ich vergessen:
> ...



Du solltest dich dringend bei Greenpeace melden, da die deiner Meinung nach völligen Unsinn verbreiten: https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/waelder/acht-millionen-tonnen-co2

Zitat: "Global verursachen Feuer in der Natur CO2-Emissionen von etwa acht Milliarden Tonnen jährlich. Sie entstehen durch Waldbrände, Brandrodungen, Torfmoorbrände, Savannen-, Busch- und Steppenfeuer. Die Emissionsmenge ist höher als die, die der Verkehr auf der ganzen Welt erzeugt und entspricht der Hälfte der weltweiten Emissionen aus der Kohleverbrennung! Das heizt massiv den Klimawandel auf der ganzen Erde an."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> @ naturliebhaber
> hier sind 2 von einer Medizinierin und einem Epidemiologen veröffentlicht u.a. im Open Journal of Pediatrics:
> http://janettesherman.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/OJPed_2013112811114610.pdf
> http://janettesherman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/122011_IJHS_Article_42-1F.pdf
> dann siehts Dir noch Iod-131 u.a. in Bezug auf menschliches Wohlbefinden, insbesondere das von Kleinkindern an, welche ganz besonders sensitiv auf radiologische Ereignisse reagieren.



Im ersten Link geht's um Schilddrüsenunterfunktion und niemand behauptet dort, Kinder seinen innerhalb 3 Wochen nach Fukushima dran gestorben. Ist allerdings nicht abwegig, dass ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Erkrankung und Fukushima bestehen könnte.

Im zweiten Bericht gehts um nahezu zeitgleich gesteigerte Vorkommen von plötzlichem Kindstod, ohne dass man bisher eine Erklärung dafür hat ("This result suggested that radiation from Japan may have harmed Americans, thus meriting more research. We noted in the report that the results were preliminary, and the importance of updating the analysis as more health status data become available (1).")

Du kennst den alten Witz vom Zusammenhang zwischen der Geburtenrückgang in Deutschland und dem Rückgang der Storchenpopulation?

Ist jetzt 6 Jahre her. Verlinkte mir einen Bericht mit Ergebnissen der Untersuchungen, oder hat man etwa nix gefunden?

Ich lese auch immer wieder Berichte, dass im Umkreis von Kernkraftwerken in Deutschland lebende Kinder öfter an Krebs erkranken. Da muss man mal Klartext sprechen: Verbreitet von Lügnern!


----------



## Bertone (1. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du solltest dich dringend bei Greenpeace melden, da die deiner Meinung nach völligen Unsinn verbreiten: https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/waelder/acht-millionen-tonnen-co2
> 
> Zitat: "Global verursachen Feuer in der Natur CO2-Emissionen von etwa acht Milliarden Tonnen jährlich. Sie entstehen durch Waldbrände, Brandrodungen, Torfmoorbrände, Savannen-, Busch- und Steppenfeuer. Die Emissionsmenge ist höher als die, die der Verkehr auf der ganzen Welt erzeugt und entspricht der Hälfte der weltweiten Emissionen aus der Kohleverbrennung! Das heizt massiv den Klimawandel auf der ganzen Erde an."



Ich gebe auf. Zum Schluß, jetzt rekapitulierst Du noch mal das von Dir Geschriebene, dann fällt Dir gewiss etwas auf.

Nachtrag: Ja, und was bedeutet das, just zu dem Zeitpunkt als die radioaktive Aschewolke dort an kam? Meine Güte.


----------



## OnlineX (1. August 2019)

Gecancelt. Ich halt mich aus dieser Märchenstunde doch lieber raus.

Schilddrüsenkrebs ist übrigens schon lange heilbar. In Japan, in Russland und auch in den USA.
In vielen Fällen konnte übrigens kein direkter Zusammenhang hergeleitet werden.
An Schilddrüsenkrebs erkrankt man auch ohne einen GAU.

Nur weil man englisch sprachige Berichte postet heißt dies nicht, dass diese Seriös sind.
Sieht zwar immer schlau aus...

Die WHO hat übrigens auch Berichte verfasst. Sind meiner Meinung nach Seriöser.

Wer meint mit Solar und Windkraft kann DE seine Wirtschaftskraft erhalten...
Bitte sehr. In den letzten Monaten waren wir mehrfach vor einem Blackout.

Es geht derzeit  kein Weg an KKW vorbei wenn man stabile und sichere Netze haben möchte.

Und Windkraft...da hat die EU DE auch bereits gerüffelt. Deutsche Windräder sind zu laut. Gesundheitsgefährdung.

Guten Tag


----------



## Ladi74 (1. August 2019)

Sch... vor 3Tagen hatte ich nen schönen Beitrag verfasst und mich nicht getraut in zu schreiben...
Inhalt war ungefähr der:
Son KKW ist doch 100% Co2 neutral, also alle wieder anwerfen! (Gucke grade auf AkW Emsland und Lingen.)

Die politischen Entscheidungen zum Kohleausstieg sind mir suspekt.
Beispiele: 
Leipzig will keinen Kohlestrom mehr! Man sattelt auf Erdgas um (incl. KW-Neubau). Das KW Lippendorf steht fast neben einem Tagebau. 
In der Lausitz ist es ähnlich.
Das KW Ibbenbüren steht 1800m über bester Anthrazikohle! Der Bergbau wurde aus Kostengründen eingestellt. Stattdessen,wird Steinkohle aus China und Australien verstromt.
Wisst ihr, wofür die ersten Gelder, für den Kohleausstieg, verplant sind? 
Reinigung des Naumburger Doms und Ausbau einer Bahnstrecke aus dem ehem. Kohlerevier ins "Nirgendwo".  (Ist alles in der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung nachzulesen.)

Es werden 1000ende km Stromtrassen gebaut um den Ökostrom von Nord nach Süd zu bringen, u.a. im Rheintal. Wenn ich da auf ner Baustelle bin, und mich die AKWs aus der Schweiz und Frankreich anlachen fühle ich mich verarscht!

Oh, Mist, ich grabe mir grade mein berufliches Wasser ab!


----------



## OnlineX (1. August 2019)

Achja..und dann noch so eine Mär das KKW auf Flusswasser angewiesen sind.
Das ist 80iger.
In den USA werden KKW ohne Flusswasseranbindung betrieben.
Soweit ich weiss verwendet man Brauchwasser aus den Haushalten.
Man benötigt aber riesige Kühltürme. Irgendwie sowas..
Macht euch mal schlau.
Palo Verde, das grösste KKW der USA

Und schaut euch auch mal an wieviel Wasser die Lithium Produktion verbraucht.
Und dann rechnet es mal auf mit der Leistung eines KKW und der Solarpaneele.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

Brauchts nicht...weiß ich auch so, weil nur wenige KM flussaufwärts 
Die Abschaltung wurde zwar noch abgeblasen, aber stand kurz bevor
https://taz.de/Abschaltung-von-AKW/!5613467/


----------



## OnlineX (1. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Brauchts nicht...weiß ich auch so, weil nur wenige KM flussaufwärts
> Die Abschaltung wurde zwar noch abgeblasen, aber stand kurz bevor
> https://taz.de/Abschaltung-von-AKW/!5613467/



Die "Abschaltung" ist nötig damit das Flusswasser nicht weiter erhöht wird.
Das hat nicht mit der Kühlung an sich zu tun. Es geht alleine um die Erwärmung der Flüsse.
Andere KKW lassen  das Wasser in Abklingbecken erkalten und leiten es anschliessend in den Fluss zurück.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Da gibt es noch Weitere, die bereits Ende der 70er Jahre vor der sich nun bewahrheitenden Entwicklung warnten.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dieser Heinz Haber hier ?  https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...ns-doch-froehlich-kerne-spalten-11127319.html

...die Atomlobby hätte die CO2 Geschichte platziert, hört man immer wieder mal. 




bastido schrieb:


> Das sind doch fake news, was wussten die vor 40 Jahren denn schon. Außerdem sind die Menschen schon im Mittelalter in Scharen mit Sandalen über die Alpen gewandert. Im Geschichtsunterricht also auch nicht aufgepasst und von der allumfassenden Weltverschwörung von linksversifften Klima- und Umweltaktivisten wusste der auch noch nix.



selbst der IPCC laberte schon von der Mittelalterlichen Warmzeit. Die wollte man dann aber weg haben. So lässt sich besser Panik verbreiten.

Dieses Schauspiel kann man sich hier reinziehen: https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...at-die-mittelalterliche-warmzeit-weggetrickst


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2019)

Ein paar KKW tun dies vielleicht....

Bei zu warmen Wasser im Zulauf verschlechtert sich der Wirkungsgrad der Kühlung des Reaktors immens und ist (gering) risikobehaftet... 

Weder die Deutschen, noch die Franzosen schalten die Kraftwerke wegen "Mimimi" ab  

Ich werds nu aber nicht "vorgooglen".... "irgendwie sowas"


----------



## OnlineX (1. August 2019)

https://www.electricitymap.org/?page=map&solar=false&remote=true&wind=false

Einfach nur Wahnsinn:
Das Schicksal von etwa 120.000 Bäumen im Reinhardswald ist besiegelt. Ab 2020 wird ein Teil des bis zu 800 Jahre alten Waldes, dem Märchenwald der Brüder Grimm, abgeholzt werden, damit dort 20 Windkraftanlagen errichtet werden können. Maßgeblich beteiligt an diesem Raubbau an der Natür sind die Grünen, die sich selbst sonst so gerne als Umweltschützer darzustellen versuchen. Fakt aber ist, dass für die bis zu 240 Meter hohen Anlagen mit einem Rotorendurchmesser von 150 Meter etwa 300 Hektar uralter Baumbestand erbarmungslos niedergemacht werden.

https://www.freiewelt.net/nachricht...ch-willen-der-gruenen-2020-beginnen-10078363/


----------



## Fruehling (2. August 2019)

Wahnsinn ist, daß wieder und wieder rechtslastige "Kampfschriften" dafür herhalten (müssen), den eigentlichen Wahnsinn zu verschleiern!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Freie_Welt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2019)

Wahnsinn ist, das sich jemand hier extra anmeldet um mal richtig das Thema aufzufrischen.  Kein weiteres Posting,  da würde ich gerne mal die IP vergleichen, ich würde fast wetten, den gibt es schonmal.

Wer nicht wenigstens mit seinem Nick auftritt, wird bestimmt konstruktiv diskutieren wollen. 

Wie ich diese geheimen Eichkater schätze.


----------



## Nemo (2. August 2019)

Ist halt die Frage, ob man lieber das Klima oder den Wald und die Tiere schützen will. Habe darüber mal im ZDF eine kurze Doku gesehen. Die Gründe dafür waren überwiegend finazieller Natur durch die Gewerbesteuereinnahmen für die Gemeinden. Naja.
Ich finde Windkraft grundsätzlich gut, aber ob die in so ein Gebiet gehört...


----------



## Koalabaer (2. August 2019)

https://rettet-den-reinhardswald.de/

wer sitzt da mit in der Landesregierung? 

aber Rettung naht: https://www.stern.de/panorama/goeri...ffensive--kloeckner-plant-gipfel-8827320.html 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fruehling (2. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob man lieber das Klima oder den Wald und die Tiere schützen will....



Warum nur ein Bier kaufen, wenn man fürs doppelte Geld zwei haben kann? 

Offensichtlich geht's argumentativ nur noch mit Ausschließeritis bzw. Schwarzweißmalerei - echt schade...

Wie gestern in der Veluwe gesehen, ist am Wald sowieso bald nichts mehr zu retten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2019)

Bei den Ortschaften wollen sie die Windräder nicht, im Wald wollen sie die Windräder nicht, neulich fragte mich einer,  warum man sie nicht in die Braunkohlegruben stellt. Ich hab nur gesagt, besser auf Prosper Haniel, da ist ja auch Wetter.

Man müsste mal durchrechnen, wie viel CO2 der gerodete Wald je Hektar im Jahr gebunden hätte, wie viel CO2 durch den Betrieb der Windkraftanlagen eingespart werden kann, und da die Gebiete in der Regel wieder aufgeforstet werden und Ausgleichsmaßnahmen zu erbringen sind, die auch wieder den Schaden relativieren, dürfte trotz Rodung de Waldes eine erhebliche CO2 Einsparung herumkommen.

Aber ganz ehrlich, in der Regel geht es nicht um den Schutz des Waldes, sondern das St. Floriansprinzip, das keiner die Anlagen vor der Haustür haben will, aber jeder Strom brauch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie gestern in der Veluwe gesehen, ist am Wald sowieso bald nichts mehr zu retten.




Warum? erklär mal bitte.


----------



## Nemo (2. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie gestern in der Veluwe gesehen, ist am Wald sowieso bald nichts mehr zu retten.



... ich hätte das ja fast selbst spaßeshalber als Argument gebracht, aber ist so etwas nicht eher eine Begründung, die deine "Gegner" verwenden, im Sinne von wozu Klima schützen, geht doch eh kaputt?


----------



## Nemo (2. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bei den Ortschaften wollen sie die Windräder nicht, im Wald wollen sie die Windräder nicht, neulich fragte mich einer,  warum man sie nicht in die Braunkohlegruben stellt. Ich hab nur gesagt, besser auf Prosper Haniel, da ist ja auch Wetter.
> 
> Man müsste mal durchrechnen, wie viel CO2 der gerodete Wald je Hektar im Jahr gebunden hätte, wie viel CO2 durch den Betrieb der Windkraftanlagen eingespart werden kann, und da die Gebiete in der Regel wieder aufgeforstet werden und Ausgleichsmaßnahmen zu erbringen sind, die auch wieder den Schaden relativieren, dürfte trotz Rodung de Waldes eine erhebliche CO2 Einsparung herumkommen.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, in der Regel geht es nicht um den Schutz des Waldes, sondern das St. Floriansprinzip, das keiner die Anlagen vor der Haustür haben will, aber jeder Strom brauch.



Hauptsächlich geht es um Naturschutzinteressen, die sich hier gegenseitig im Weg sind, aber schön, dass du mal wieder einen Weg gefunden hast, wieder irgend jemand die Schuld zu geben. Die Tiere im Wald werden sich schon nicht in einem Forum beklagen.


----------



## Fruehling (2. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Warum? erklär mal bitte.



Der optische Eindruck ist, daß es dem größten zusammenhängenden Waldgebiet der Niederlande grottenschlecht geht. Ein Viertel der Bäume scheint bereits abgestorben zu sein und ein weiteres Viertel sieht derart krank aus, daß ich ihm nicht mehr lange gebe, was selbstverständlich ein rein subjektiver Eindruck ist. Bäume, die komplett (also auch die ganzen Stämme) wie trockenes Laub aussehen, kannte ich bisher nicht in der Realität.

@Nemo
Du scheinst immer noch nicht realisiert zu haben, daß wir gerade, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, "die Ernte" der Verfehlungen von vor 30 Jahren einfahren. Das bedeutet aber doch nichts anderes, als daß da noch richtig was auf uns zukommt und das selbst dann, wenn wir heute weltweit auf Null CO₂-Ausstoß reduzieren würden.


----------



## Fruehling (2. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich geht es um Naturschutzinteressen, die sich hier gegenseitig im Weg sind,...



Von welcher Natur schreibst Du, wenn ich fragen darf?

Zieh' mal den Fokus auf und überlege, ob es wirklich sein kann, daß die Nester usbekischer Wüstenrennläufer (Lesch) schützenswerter sind, als wichtige Beiträge zur Rettung des globalen Klimas? Was Windkraftanlagen unzweifelhaft sind.

"Wasch' mir den Pelz aber mach' mich nicht naß" ist vor solchen Hintergründen einfach zu kurz gesprungen und verkennt den Ernst der Lage.

Und selbstverständlich muß es von der Politik ausgesprochene Verbote geben, die auf den ersten Blick ebenso selbstverständlich weh tun werden. Gibt's in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auch, oder?

Sollte das zu einer deutlichen Verschiebung der politischen Landschaft nach rechts führen, dann braucht sich zumindest niemand den Vorwurf zu machen, daß es nicht wenigstens versucht wurde.

Oder noch anders: Wer einer Dummheit hinterherjagt, verdient seine Beute!


----------



## Fruehling (2. August 2019)

Da gehen sie hin, große Teile unserer Albedo... 

https://www.wetter.com/videos/nachr...trifft-auf-groenland/5d4433b5a5b4b9473c31b2ba


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2019)

Heute morgen bereits als news von Spektrum gelesen

https://www.spektrum.de/news/der-tag-an-dem-groenland-schmolz/1664510


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Precht wieder grandios!






Aber Vorsicht! Wirkt gegen Verkrustungen im Kopf...


----------



## Koalabaer (3. August 2019)

… zieht euch warm an. 

https://www.achgut.com/artikel/neue_studie_kuehlt_sich_die_erde_bald_erheblich_ab


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Hallo,

momentan wird halt jeden Tag eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Aber egal was; am Klima kann der Mensch nichts ändern, ebenso ist es unmöglich da halbwegs genaue Prognosen zu erstellen. Da helfen auch "neueste Computermodellberechnungen" nichts. Ist ähnlich wie beim Wetter, sind beides, Klima und Wetter, nichtlineare, chaotische dynamische Systeme, da läuft nichts mit genauen Vorhersagen.
Besipiel Wetter: trotz aller modernsten Techniken, Satelliten etc. ist der Wetterbericht keinen Deut genauer als vor 50 Jahren.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2019)

Wenn wissenschaftliche Quellen das Thema mal aufgreifen sollten, sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Besipiel Wetter: trotz aller modernsten Techniken, Satelliten etc. ist der Wetterbericht keinen Deut genauer als vor 50 Jahren....



Ach ja?

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/...eteorologie-prognose-wettersatellit-1.4306028


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ach ja?
> 
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/...eteorologie-prognose-wettersatellit-1.4306028



Hallo,

ja ja, Papier ist geduldig. Dieser Artikel geht aber meilenweit an der Wirkichkeit vorbei.
Wettervorhersage: bis zu drei Tage stimmt diese meistens - aber manchmal nicht mal für einen Tag und das ist gar nicht so selten. Bis zu 7 Tagen ist die Vorhersage noch halbwegs genau, darüber hinaus ist eine seriöse Wettervorhersage nicht möglich. Ist mal so, wird jeder selbst leicht feststellen können, der mal eine gewisse Zeit auf die Richtigkeit der Vorhersagen achtet. Ist halt nunmal systembedingt (nichtlinear, chaotisch, dynamisch) so.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Da der Wetterbericht ja mich Als ANGLER (Anglerforum) betrifft, ist es schon bemerkenswert, dass in den Wetterberichten immer große Wettergebiete gezeigt werden mit dem deutlichen Hinweis auf regionale Ausnhmen, die vorkommen können. Wenn ich etwas plane, interessiert mich der Wetterbericht nicht, weil ich grunssätzlich in der regionalen Ausnahme bin und das sehr zuverläßig.


----------



## Fischer45 (3. August 2019)

Die Wettervorhersagen treffen oft nicht ein.
Gestern laut Wetterradar keine Wolke zu sehen, und siehe da, es regnete ca. 1Std.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du solltest dich dringend bei Greenpeace melden, da die deiner Meinung nach völligen Unsinn verbreiten: https://www.greenpeace.de/themen/waelder/acht-millionen-tonnen-co2
> 
> Zitat: "Global verursachen Feuer in der Natur CO2-Emissionen von etwa acht Milliarden Tonnen jährlich. Sie entstehen durch Waldbrände, Brandrodungen, Torfmoorbrände, Savannen-, Busch- und Steppenfeuer. Die Emissionsmenge ist höher als die, die der Verkehr auf der ganzen Welt erzeugt und entspricht der Hälfte der weltweiten Emissionen aus der Kohleverbrennung! Das heizt massiv den Klimawandel auf der ganzen Erde an."


Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied. Die Wälder könnten das ausgestoßene CO2 innerhalb von hundert Jahren wieder binden, indem sie nachwachsen, die Kohle und das Öl das wir verfeuern, waren jedoch über Millionen von Jahren dem Kreislauf entzogen und bräuchten unüberschaubare Zeiten, bis das ganze CO2 wieder im Boden und am Grund der Weltmeere verschwunden ist. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Kreisläufe und die eine Richtung zwischen denen, zum Beispiel von der Pflanze zur Steinkohle, läuft unglaublich langsam ab.


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Dieser Artikel geht aber meilenweit an der Wirkichkeit vorbei....



Dafür hast Du sicher seriöse Quellen oder schreibst Du wieder von deiner gefühlten Wirklichkeit?


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Der Flughafenwetterdienst geht von einer zu erwartenden Wettervorhersage von 7 Tagen mit einer Abweichung von 2,5 Grad aus; alles darüberhinaus ist regionales Kaffeesatzlesen, wir sehen im abendlichen Wetterdienst globale Modelle wo die BRD in +- 3 Teile angezeigt wird.
Entscheident für mich als ANGLER (Anglerforum) ist das, was pragmatisch, eben hier für Flugdienste, gehandhabt wird.
Diese Aussagen hier im Thread sind schon erstaunlich, da ja für alles, aber wirklich für alles, eine Quelle gefunden werden kann.
Diese Diskussion, egal nun ob in einem Anglerforum überhaupt angebracht, verliert sich im Klein-Klein-Unwesentlichen. Ja-Nein-Ja-Nein-Doch-Nie- Quelle?-JA


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Würdest Du einen Blick in diese Quelle werfen, wüßtest Du längst, daß dort u.a. mit Sven Plöger kein kleiner Dummer schreibt, Toni. 

Erstaunlich finde ich eher den offensichtlichen Trend, möglichst wenig verändern zu wollen, damit man maximal lange so weitermachen kann wie bisher. "Nach uns die Sintflut", steht demnach in einem ganz neuen Licht da.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Würdest Du einen Blick in diese Quelle werfen, wüßtest Du längst, daß dort u.a. mit Sven Plöger kein kleiner Dummer schreibt, Toni.
> 
> Erstaunlich finde ich eher den offensichtlichen Trend, möglichst wenig verändern zu wollen, damit man maximal lange so weitermachen kann wie bisher. "Nach uns die Sintflut", steht demnach in einem ganz neuen Licht da.



Deinen  zweiten Absatz teile ich mit dir uneingeschränkt.

Dein erster Absatz muss nicht mein Ausgesagtes betreffen; SZonline zahle ich nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du sicher seriöse Quellen oder schreibst Du wieder von deiner gefühlten Wirklichkeit?



Hallo,

ich schreibe nicht von einer "gefühlten" Wirklichkeit, sondern von "der" Wirklichkeit.
Ich komme ja aus dem landwirtschaftlichen Umfeld, da achtet man seit jeher auf das Wetter bzw. die Wettervorhersagen und auch heute noch ist für mich als Gartennutzer der Wetterbericht schon wichtig. Ich entscheide z. B. nach dem Wetterbericht, ob ich am Abend meine Pflanzen gieße oder nicht. Und da passiert es halt schon ab und zu, dass der für morgen angesagte Regen eben ausfällt, was mich genau so ärgert, wenn für morgen kein Regen vorhergesagt wird, ich abends gieße und es regnet am nächsten Tag. Wie gesagt, das betrifft jetzt nur einen Tag und selbst hier ist der Wetterbericht einfach zu oft falsch. Da braucht mir dann niemand erzählen, dass man in der Lage ist, genau vorherzusagen wie das Wetter in 10 Tagen sein wird. 
Ich redete mal mit einem Metereologen darüber. Der sagte mir dass es eben sehr schwierig ist mit den Wettervorhersagen; da kann z. B. an der fränkischen Alb plötzlich ein kleines Gewitter aus vorher eher unscheinbaren Wolken entstehen und dies kann dann wetterbestimmend für fast ganz Nordbayern sein und so etwas sei nicht vorhersehbar, erklärte der mir.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Besipiel Wetter: trotz aller modernsten Techniken, Satelliten etc. ist der Wetterbericht keinen Deut genauer als vor 50 Jahren....



Darum ging's, Lajos. Und das ist zweifelsfrei Unsinn.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Und der ebenfalls bekannte Metereologe Andres Frey sagt hierzu:
"Möglich sind: grobe Temperaturprognosen für maximal zehn Tage plus Einschätzung darüber, wie der Wettercharakter wohl sein wird. Unmöglich sind: detaillierte Regenprognosen für mehrere Tage – kein Meteorologe weiß heute, ob es in vier Tagen um 14 Uhr regnet. Noch schlechter sieht es bei manchen Gewitterlagen aus: Wo es brodelt, blitzt und donnert, erkennen die Wetterdienste häufig nur Minuten, bevor es passiert. Manchmal hilft beim Wetter einfach also nur eines: abwarten. "
Spektrum.de; Magazin Sept. 2017

Argument bitte bewußt pseudo-akademisch aufnehmen 

denn:

Also?

Diese Diskussion:
Meine Quelle-Deine Quelle-ScheiZ Quelle ist schon alleine deswegen belustigend, weil sie im Klein-Klein wie hier unendlich im Unentschieden geführt werden kann ( ... oder bereits wird?)

Also was bleibt bei mir ANGLER? 
Auf's Wetter ist nur Verlass, wenn ich es sehe ... und wenn ich am Wasser ankomme, ist es dennoch anders ...


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Keine Einwände mehr, Toni.

Apropos Angeln: Mich interessiert seit langem schon nicht mehr, ob es am Zielort regnet oder nur eine Sonne/Wolken-Mix vorherrscht. Faktoren wie Dauer der aktuellen Windrichtung und Windstärke erlauben weit genauere Prognosen bzgl. des Beißverhaltens.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Ich will keine Infos über das Beissverhalten, sondern mich interessiert mehr, was ich anziehe bzw. was ich alles wieder einmal mitnehme


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Und dabei sind wir offensichtlich ein Alter...


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Darum ging's, Lajos. Und das ist zweifelsfrei Unsinn.



Hallo,

das magst Du glauben. Mich kostet das ein Lächeln. 
Wie schon vor 50 Jahren so auch heute: eine halbwegs genaue Vorhersage über mehr als 7 Tage ist nicht möglich eine genaue schon dreimal nicht.
Ist mal so. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

https://www.spektrum.de/news/wettervorhersage-je-langfristiger-desto-unserioeser/1505237

Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja irgendwann, Lajos.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Sollte heute heiß und Sonnebrandwetter werden, haben uns zum Baden, Grillen verabredet an der Anglerhütte und anschließend dann angeln.
Sehr kühl, grau und dunkel und gerade fängt es zu regnen an ...


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sollte heute heiß und Sonnebrandwetter werden, haben uns zum Baden, Grillen verabredet an der Anglerhütte und anschließend dann angeln.
> Sehr kühl, grau und dunkel und gerade fängt es zu regnen an ...



https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/r...neues-wettruesten-av:5d076b5792088c001a0fb82d

Ab Minute 13:00 geht's los mit der Wettervorhersage für den heutigen Tag - von Sonnenbrandwetter keine Rede.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> https://www.spektrum.de/news/wettervorhersage-je-langfristiger-desto-unserioeser/1505237
> 
> Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja irgendwann, Lajos.



Hallo,

da gibt es nichts, was nicht zu verstehen wäre. Erstens ist es ja klar (habe ich ja auch so weiter vorne geschrieben) je weiter die Prognose in die Zukunft geht, desto ungenauer ist sie. Ein Smartphone besitze ich nicht und habe auch nicht vor, mir eines anzuschaffen daher auch App unerfahren. Ich habe nur ein uralt-Handy, welches ich zum Angeln grundsätzlich nicht mitnehme.
Übrigens noch zu der Ungenauigkeit der Ein-Tages-Vorhersagen ich rede hier nicht von 2-3 Fällen im Jahr, sondern von so 20-30 Tagen an welchen der Wetterbericht nicht mal für einen Tag auch nur annähend stimmt. So war es vor 50 Jahren schon, so ist es auch noch heute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da gibt es nichts, was nicht zu verstehen wäre. Erstens ist es ja klar (habe ich ja auch so weiter vorne geschrieben) je weiter die Prognose in die Zukunft geht, desto ungenauer ist sie....



Völlig unstrittig, gilt grundsätzlich für jede Prognose, war aber trotzdem nicht das Thema.




Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Übrigens noch zu der Ungenauigkeit der Ein-Tages-Vorhersagen ich rede hier nicht von 2-3 Fällen im Jahr, sondern von so 20-30 Tagen an welchen der Wetterbericht nicht mal für einen Tag auch nur annähend stimmt. So war es vor 50 Jahren schon, so ist es auch noch heute....



Okay, dann bist Du auch diesbzgl. einfach schlauer als die Menschen, die sich hauptberuflich mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen und von einer deutliche Qualitätssteigerung bei den Wettervorhersagen berichten.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/r...neues-wettruesten-av:5d076b5792088c001a0fb82d
> 
> Ab Minute 13:00 geht's los mit der Wettervorhersage für den heutigen Tag - von Sonnenbrandwetter keine Rede.



Hallo,

ist zwar nicht von großer Bedeutung, aber für meine Gegend heisst es da: tagsüber wechseln sonnige Abschnitte mit gewittrigen Schauern.
Es ist jetzt 13.00 Uhr, die Sonne war heute noch nicht sichtbar und gewittert hat es auch bisher nicht, es hat halt länger geregnet, mit ab und zu einer Pause dazwischen, jetzt regnet es gerade wieder. Das rechne ich jetzt natürlich nicht als falsche Ein-Tages-Vorhersage, da ja nicht ganz falsch. Immerhin war ja Regen angesagt. 
Die weiter vorne von mir bemängelten Ein-Tages-Vorhersagen beziehen sich auf totales Danebenliegen von Vorhersage und Wirklichkeit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/r...neues-wettruesten-av:5d076b5792088c001a0fb82d
> 
> Ab Minute 13:00 geht's los mit der Wettervorhersage für den heutigen Tag - von Sonnenbrandwetter keine Rede.



Jetzt jetzt es mehr als lustig, sondern nahezu peinlich.
Die br Sendung gestern abend (!!) für heute ist für eine gemeinsame Planung des heutigen Wochenendtages höchst uninteressant, denn die gemeinsame Absprachen macht man eine Woche vorher und da war Kaiserwetter ab Mittwoch einschließlich WE angesagt.

Für letztes Wochenende dagegen war ja für Niederbayern schlechtes Wetter angesagt, weswegen zum Junganglercamp einige Eltern ihre Kinder wiedser abgemeldet haben, dämlih insofern, dann wir hatten bestes Wetter!

Aber dein br-link hat dennoch etwas erleuchtendes hoffentlich auch für dich nun:
Es beweist was oben schon geschrieben:
Eine Wettervorhersage hat eben max. 7 Tage Bestand (Flughafendient).

Die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis und kontextfrei werden Beweise und Quellen gesucht und vergewaltigt und man widerlegt sich dabei selbt und merkt es nicht ....


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Völlig unstrittig, gilt grundsätzlich für jede Prognose, war aber trotzdem nicht das Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, ich habe halt den Vorteil bei dieser Sache: ich muss im Interesse meines Arbeitsplatzes nicht entsprechende Statements abgeben. Ich kann es mir leisten von der Wahrheit zu reden ohne Repressalien befürchten zu müssen. 
Stell Dir mal vor, bei all den Forschungsmilliarden die die letzten Jahrzehnte in (angeblich) bessere Wetterprognosen gesteckt worden sind, würden die Verantwortlichen sagen, das man nicht genauer ist wie vor 50 Jahren. Das wäre berufspolitischer Selbstmord.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Niemand hat hier behauptet, daß Wettervorhersagen für einen Zeitraum von mehr als zwei oder drei Tagen seriös sind. Wenn man sich trotzdem auf eine 7-Tage Vorhersage verläßt, geht das halt zu 50% schief. Das war schon immer so.

Daraus den pauschalen Schluß zu ziehen, daß sich in den letzten 50 Jahren bzgl. der Vorhersagen nichts zum Positiven hin geändert hat, wird von namhaften Meteorologen rundheraus abgelehnt. Wenn das Einzelne hier doch so sehen und dafür die Unmöglichkeit der 7-Tage Vorhersage zur Unterstützung dieser wilden These anführen, geht das schlicht und ergreifend am Thema vorbei und ist, ich bleibe dabei, Unsinn.


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Hier nochmal *was vom Wasser* - selbst unsere Geschichtsverliebten kommen dabei nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hier nochmal *was vom Wasser* - selbst unsere Geschichtsverliebten kommen dabei nicht zu kurz.



Hallo,

ist vollkommen klar, so wenig, wie das Klima jemals konstant war, so wenig waren es die Küstenlinien. Das Eine geht mit dem Anderen "Hand in Hand".
Mal steigt das Meer an und mal fällt es wieder. Je nachdem, ob gerade ein Warmzeit oder Kaltzeit ist. So geht das schon seit Jahrtausenden (wenn man nur die nähere Vergangenheit betrachtet).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Umso erstaunlicher vor dem Hintergrund, daß wir uns gerade auf dem Weg in eine Kaltzeit befinden, so zumindest die Vermutung der Geologen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

@Lajos1 
Schon - aber es ist doch grad schwer in Mode, in Hobbyforen irgendwelchen fremden Leuten das "Umweltsau-Büßerhemd" überstreifen zu müssen..... Am besten in Kombination mit Hundeplatz-Gebaren (wo sich die Rüden permanent berammeln, um die Rangordnung klarzumachen)

Huuups- hab ich wirklich grad so einfach und ungefiltert meine Gedanken preisgegeben?
Wie gut, dass die Gedanken frei sind!


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Lajos1
> Schon - aber es ist doch grad schwer in Mode, in Hobbyforen irgendwelchen fremden Leuten das "Umweltsau-Büßerhemd" überstreifen zu müssen..... Am besten in Kombination mit Hundeplatz-Gebaren (wo sich die Rüden permanent berammeln, um die Rangordnung klarzumachen)...



Dann haben wir hier ja nochmal Glück.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Umso erstaunlicher vor dem Hintergrund, daß wir uns gerade auf dem Weg in eine Kaltzeit befinden, so zumindest die Vermutung der Geologen.



Hallo,

wenn man mal die letzten kleineren drei Kalt- und drei Warmzeiten hernimmt und daraus eine gewisse Systematik ableitet (welche aber nicht stimmen muss), müsste es für die nächsten gut 200 Jahre erstmal wärmer werden und dann wiede in eine Kaltzeit münden. So war es zumindest in den letzten 2500 Jahren.
Ob wir derzeit in einem Interglazial (Warmzeit innerhalb einer Eiszeit) oder in einer zu Ende gehenden Eiszeit sind, da sind sich die Profis noch nicht ganz einig. Aber in spätestens so 3000 bis 4000 Jahren wird man das genau wissen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Lajos1
> Schon - aber es ist doch grad schwer in Mode, in Hobbyforen irgendwelchen fremden Leuten das "Umweltsau-Büßerhemd" überstreifen zu müssen..... Am besten in Kombination mit Hundeplatz-Gebaren (wo sich die Rüden permanent berammeln, um die Rangordnung klarzumachen)
> 
> Huuups- hab ich wirklich grad so einfach und ungefiltert meine Gedanken preisgegeben?
> Wie gut, dass die Gedanken frei sind!



Hallo,

da habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt. Ich bin Nichtraucher, fahre seit 6 Jahren ein Euro-Norm 6 Auto und geflogen bin ich das letzte Mal vor gut 30 Jahren.
Ich hoffe doch, dass "aus dem Wirtshaus rausfliegen" umweltmäßig nicht negativ gesehen wird.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

... Zechpreller ....


----------



## torstenhtr (3. August 2019)

Als Forenbetreiber hat man allerdings schon die Möglichkeit die Richtung der Diskussion zu lenken. Mir ist unklar, warum dieses allgemeinpolitische Thema in die Rubrik Angelpolitik geschoben wurde. Insb. in Hinblick auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (https://www.anglerboard.de/termsrules/):

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln*
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.

Zumindestens fällt es mir schwer einen unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln zu erkennen. Warum richtet man nicht unter "Sonstiges" die Rubrik "Natur- und Umwelt allgemein" ein?

Vielleicht könntet ihr das begründen.



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> @Lajos1
> Schon - aber es ist doch grad schwer in Mode, in Hobbyforen irgendwelchen fremden Leuten das "Umweltsau-Büßerhemd" überstreifen zu müssen..... Am besten in Kombination mit Hundeplatz-Gebaren (wo sich die Rüden permanent berammeln, um die Rangordnung klarzumachen)
> 
> Huuups- hab ich wirklich grad so einfach und ungefiltert meine Gedanken preisgegeben?
> Wie gut, dass die Gedanken frei sind!


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Als Forenbetreiber hat man allerdings schon die Möglichkeit die Richtung der Diskussion zu lenken. Mir ist unklar, warum dieses allgemeinpolitische Thema in die Rubrik Angelpolitik geschoben wurde. Insb. in Hinblick auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (https://www.anglerboard.de/termsrules/):
> 
> *§ 5 Verhaltensregeln*
> (2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.
> ...



Hallo,

ich sehe in der Dikusssion weniger eine politische sondern eher eine wissenschaftliche Thematik.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (3. August 2019)

Diese Rubrik nennt sich jedoch *"Angeln in Politik und Verbänden".*


----------



## Fruehling (3. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Diese Rubrik nennt sich jedoch *"Angeln in Politik und Verbänden".*



Also ich würde, bevor mich solche Formalitäten stören, meinen Keller oder die Garage aufräumen gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (3. August 2019)

https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...nheim-auch-auf-foerderband-_arid,1496026.html Hochfahren und "abblasen" !


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Diese Rubrik nennt sich jedoch *"Angeln in Politik und Verbänden".*



Das Thema war ursprünglich woanders (ebenfalls thematisch nicht passend) zugeordnet und ist im Kreis der Moderatoren diskutiert worden... warum es dann in diese Rubrik verschoben wurde entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Die Antwort muss ich leider schuldig bleiben - Sorry! 

Streng genommen müsste man es in den Sabbelbereich einordnen - nicht aus Bosheit, sondern der Ernsthaftigkeit halber.

Ja, die Thematik ist ernst- und sie hat mit Wissen und Wissenschaft behandelt zu werden.... 

Diejenigen die sich etwas mehr damit beschäftigen (wollen) haben oft genug nicht das Stehvermögen, anderen Interessierten wiederholt erklären zu können, ohne darüber zu verbittern oder zynisch zu werden..... Oder sie sind von Grund auf nicht dazu in der Lage, solch Wissen zu vermitteln..... schließlich ist nicht jeder kluge Kopf ein toller Lehrer.

Lars ist nach meiner persönlichen Meinung ein Beispiel dafür - Netter Kerl mit viel Energie, Engagement und Wissen..... aber er hat sich mit seinem Einsatz hier im Forum zu sehr verzettelt und aufgerieben;

Er hat nicht (oder viel zu spät) erkannt, dass man auf einer solchen Plattform manche Sachen halt auch zum 88sten Male mit stoischer Ruhe erklären muss.... ohne sich dabei verarscht vorzukommen oder wütend zu werden.....Sowas muss einem von vornherein klar sein!!! 

Zurück zur eigentlichen Erklärung....

Wissenschaftliche Abhandlung ist nicht, sich gegenseitig mit Copy&Paste vollzuballern und erst recht kein Wettbewerb im Googeln.... 

In den ganzen Klima und Naturschutzthreads wurden schon jegliche Säue durchs Dorf getrieben und alle relevanten Links etc gepostet.... natürlich immer mit reichlich Bitterkeit und persönlicher Anmache garniert...

Eine eigene Sparte ist das nicht wert.... bleiben wir der Freundschaft halber doch besser beim Angeln--oder?


----------



## torstenhtr (3. August 2019)

Grundsätzlich habe ich ja nix dagegen, wenn auch solche Dinge diskutiert werden, aber es schadet meines Erachtens den Angelpolitikbereich. Ich habe den subjektiven Eindruck, weil so viele Postings geschrieben werden, dass Umweltpolitik wichtiger als Angelpolitik ist. Wenn man die Themen trennt, gibt es weniger Kollision. Andere Foren wie z.B. Fliegenfischer-Forum haben durchaus eine Umwelt-/Naturschutzrubrik - solltet ihr euch überlegen finde ich.


----------



## Nemo (3. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das Thema war ursprünglich woanders (ebenfalls thematisch nicht passend) zugeordnet und ist im Kreis der Moderatoren diskutiert worden... warum es dann in diese Rubrik verschoben wurde entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
> Die Antwort muss ich leider schuldig bleiben - Sorry!
> 
> Streng genommen müsste man es in den Sabbelbereich einordnen - nicht aus Bosheit, sondern der Ernsthaftigkeit halber.
> ...



Es ist halt schwierig, wenn Themen diskutiert werden,  die das Angeln irgendwo betreffen, ihren Ursprung aber ganz woanders haben. Da driftet man halt schnell Richtung Ursache ab.

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn solche Themen dann konsequent unterbunden werden, am Ende sorgt es doch nur für schlechte Stimmung.
Solange die Themen diskutiert werden, ist es natürlich manchmal schwierig, seinen eigenen Senf nicht dazu zu geben, insbesondere wenn Positionen vertreten werden, die so gar nicht ins eigene Meinungsbild passen.  (bekenne mich selbst ebenfalls schuldig)


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

Genauso verhält sich das - insbesondere sieht man als Mod vermehrt die einstmals zusammenstehende Community entzweit und in kleine Läger gespalten.... und das mutwillig durch Einzelne- das frustriert manchmal.

Mit dem unterbinden solcher Threads würde man es uns Mods einfacher machen....allein schon von der Warte her, dass man in diesen Threads bei der leisesten moderativen Äußerung gleich als parteiisch eingeordnet und in Schubladen gesteckt wird.....

Aber..... is halt nicht....


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

@Dorschbremse

Wenn du schon Lars als Beispiel bringst, darf dann auch geantwortet werden, wie ich es mit ihm konkret sehe? Wenn JA, werde ich es öffentlich schreiben.

Abgesehen davon:
Man muss schon genau aufpassen, ob man nicht als belegter Widersprüchler in an sich richtiger Sache auch die Glaubwürdigkeit verliert.
Auch Alleinvertretungsanspruch in Wissen, Tun und Handeln ist nicht der Sache dienlich,
besonders wenn man denkt, dass wenn man das Handeln anderer, besonders wenn es gleichgelagert ist, schlecht macht, sein eigenes Handeln besser wird.
Daran haben sich schon viele aufgearbeitet in, wie schon gesagt, an sich auch guten Angelegenheiten; bedauern muss ich das nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. August 2019)

Aber ich fahre jetzt angeln, denn obwohl gerade gemeldet wurde, dass eine schweres Gewitter  direkt über mir sein soll, sehe ich plötzlich nur blau weißen Himmel ... ja der Petrus als Schutzpatron der Angler mag eben Wettervorhersagen genauso wenig wie wohl die aktuellen Meldungen und konterkariert die Zuverläßigkeit der Metereologen


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

Möge der Fisch mit dir sein


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Lars als Beispiel bringst, darf dann auch geantwortet werden, wie ich es mit ihm konkret sehe? Wenn JA, werde ich es öffentlich schreiben.



Lars habe ich als Beispiel genommen, weil es in euren Köpfen noch relativ präsent ist UND - weil es offen bekannt ist, dass ich ihm und seiner Initiative definitiv nichts böses gönne und unterstelle.
Ich hätts mir in Gänze anders gewünscht. 

Toni, ich würde es begrüßen wenn du auf den Comment verzichten würdest, denn es ist abzusehen dass sich der eine oder andere ebenfalls dazu beflissen fühlen wird, obwohl er dazu gar nicht in der Lage ist.... 

Ich möchte nur äußerst ungern den Eindruck entstehen lassen, dass seitens des AB oder seiner User nachgetreten /nachgekartet wird.


----------



## Koalabaer (3. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Würdest Du einen Blick in diese Quelle werfen, wüßtest Du längst, daß dort u.a. mit Sven Plöger kein kleiner Dummer schreibt, Toni.



… ich würde sogar sagen gewieft. 

und ein Meister der Temperaturstellschraube isser auch noch. 






ja ich weiß … die Quelle!
aber im Qualitätsfernsehen wirste sowas vergeblich suchen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Genauso verhält sich das - insbesondere sieht man als Mod vermehrt die einstmals zusammenstehende Community entzweit und in kleine Läger gespalten.... und das mutwillig durch Einzelne- das frustriert manchmal.
> 
> Mit dem unterbinden solcher Threads würde man es uns Mods einfacher machen....allein schon von der Warte her, dass man in diesen Threads bei der leisesten moderativen Äußerung gleich als parteiisch eingeordnet und in Schubladen gesteckt wird.....
> 
> Aber..... is halt nicht....



Man sollte aber hier Ursache und Wirkung nicht durcheinander werfen. Die Ursache liegt in der Zerrissenheit der Gesellschaft,  die sich an verschiedenen Themen auch hier im Forum widerspiegelt. 

Das geschieht natürlich auch an einem solchen Thema welches politisch instrumentalisieren wird, aber eben auch bei vielen anderen Themen,  die irgendwie Politik oder Verbände,  aber auch andere gesellschaftlichen Aspekte tangiert. 

Ich finde es schade,  wenn man sich entschließen würde, das Thema welches aus meiner Sicht von der Angelei nicht zu trennen ist, wieder unterbindet, könnte es aber durchaus verstehen.

Allerdings fände ich es nur korrekt,  dann auch andere politischen Äußerungen konsequent zu unterbinden,  denn auch diese provozieren und spalten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. August 2019)

Alles soweit nachvollziehbar und korrekt - aber mit der Zerrissenheit der Gesellschaft zu begründen geht doch etwas weit...

In den anderen Foren in denen ich zugange bin ist ebenfalls ein guter Teil der Gesellschaft vertreten - und dort wird anders miteinander umgegangen. 
Hier war das auch mal so - das waren die Zeiten, wo man noch bedenkenlos Fangfotos eingestellt hat und sich gegenseitig die Fänge gegönnt hat


----------



## Fruehling (4. August 2019)

Ich stimme, wie so oft, Testudo zu. Insbesondere seinem Hinweis die Ursache-/Wirkungsmechanismen betreffend.
Wenn man Angler in allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten vermutet, werden sich eben diese gesellschaftlichen Schichten in einem Anglerforum wiederfinden. So weit, so gut.

Schwierig wird es aus meiner Sicht ab dem Moment, ab dem ein weltweiter und somit breiter wissenschaftlicher Konsens (Klimawandel) grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt wird. Der Schritt in Richtung Aluhut- und Verschwörungstheorieforen also nur noch ein kleiner ist. Und obwohl ich ein großer Freund objektiver/neutraler Forenmoderation bin, da es andernfalls zwingend zu Groll kommen muß, sollte in solchen Fällen behutsam eingeschritten werden.

Trifft man sich auf einer solchen Basis und diskutiert, gerne auch mit Verve, über vorhandene oder eben nicht vorhandene Möglichkeiten der Sache Klimawandel Herr zu werden, kann solch ein Thread durchaus zu einem Schmuckstück eines jeden Forums werden.

Zumindest wäre durch diesen Umgang mit einem schwierigen Thema gewährleistet, daß man sich währenddessen und vor allem anschließend immer noch gern am Wasser trifft, bzw. treffen würde. Kein unangenehmer Gedanke, wie ich finde. 


PS: Quellenangaben, ganz gleich, woher sie stammen, sind selbstverständlich gut und richtig, denn was wären all die Statements "wert", würde man darauf verzichten?


----------



## Nemo (4. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Genauso verhält sich das - insbesondere sieht man als Mod vermehrt die einstmals zusammenstehende Community entzweit und in kleine Läger gespalten.... und das mutwillig durch Einzelne- das frustriert manchmal.
> 
> Mit dem unterbinden solcher Threads würde man es uns Mods einfacher machen....allein schon von der Warte her, dass man in diesen Threads bei der leisesten moderativen Äußerung gleich als parteiisch eingeordnet und in Schubladen gesteckt wird.....
> 
> Aber..... is halt nicht....



Immerhin wurde das Thema so oft durchgekaut, dass man zukünftig auf die Forensuche verweisen kann

Auch ging es in diesem Tröt eigentlich um Algen, bevor CO2-Aktivisten das Thema gekapert haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Lars habe ich als Beispiel genommen, weil es in euren Köpfen noch relativ präsent ist UND - weil es offen bekannt ist, dass ich ihm und seiner Initiative definitiv nichts böses gönne und unterstelle.
> Ich hätts mir in Gänze anders gewünscht.
> 
> Toni, ich würde es begrüßen wenn du auf den Comment verzichten würdest, denn es ist abzusehen dass sich der eine oder andere ebenfalls dazu beflissen fühlen wird, obwohl er dazu gar nicht in der Lage ist....
> ...



Gut dann verzichte ich darauf, aber dein Posting, auf das ich mich beziehe, kann auch als Nachtreten deinerseits zumindest auf user, die nicht Lars Meinung waren, auch nicht nach seinem 88zigten Wiederholen, verstanden werden, eine Schuldzuweisung an diese user ist impliziert.  Lese in deinem Posting bitte die eindeutige und naheliegende  Interpretationsvorlage nochmals nach.

Es wäre symaptischer gewesen, du hättest diesen Vergleich nicht gebracht.
Ich aber, wie gesagt, verzichte auf eine Darstellung zu Lars, auch wenn ich diese als relativierende Gegendarstellung  zu deinem Posting für angebracht halte.

Sache hiermit für mich jetzt erledigt, aber das nächste mal werde ich deutlich Stellung beziehen.

Ansonsten verweise ich auf den 2. Absatz meines obigen Postings.


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich stimme, wie so oft, Testudo zu. Insbesondere seinem Hinweis die Ursache-/Wirkungsmechanismen betreffend.
> Wenn man Angler in allen gesellschaftlichen Schichten vermutet, werden sich eben diese gesellschaftlichen Schichten in einem Anglerforum wiederfinden. So weit, so gut.
> 
> Schwierig wird es aus meiner Sicht ab dem Moment, ab dem ein weltweiter und somit breiter wissenschaftlicher Konsens (Klimawandel) grundsätzlich in Frage gestellt wird. Der Schritt in Richtung Aluhut- und Verschwörungstheorieforen also nur noch ein kleiner ist. Und obwohl ich ein großer Freund objektiver/neutraler Forenmoderation bin, da es andernfalls zwingend zu Groll kommen muß, sollte in solchen Fällen behutsam eingeschritten werden.
> ...




Wow- Respekt!

Endlich mal ein Posting wo man merkt, dass Du nicht nur das Bedürfnis hattest Deine Meinung kund zu tun- sondern auch Bock zu schreiben!
Inhaltlich- und auch in der Art der Formulierung- bin ich zu 100% bei Dir!!!
Bezüglich Deines Winks in meine Richtung; Schreib so weiter und wir werden künftig nicht mehr aneinander rauschen...


----------



## Fruehling (4. August 2019)

Danke für die Blumen, die waren echt lecker...


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. August 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gut dann verzichte ich darauf, aber dein Posting, auf das ich mich beziehe, kann auch als Nachtreten deinerseits zumindest auf user, die nicht Lars Meinung waren, auch nicht nach seinem 88zigten Wiederholen, verstanden werden, eine Schuldzuweisung an diese user ist impliziert.  Lese in deinem Posting bitte die eindeutige und naheliegende  Interpretationsvorlage nochmals nach.
> 
> Das muss man dann aber zwingend in diese Richtung interpretieren wollen, um es so auszulegen...
> Es waren genug User dazwischen die zu bequem waren, den Thread von Anfang an durchzulesen.... wie so oft....und eine versteckte Schuldzuweisung zu formulieren ist nicht mein Ding- die allermeisten User wissen das.... Dafür bin ich zu direkt!
> ...



Es war aus meiner Sicht nötig ein Beispiel zu bringen, um die User verstehen zu lassen was gemeint ist... Und in diesem Fall bin ich mir fast tödlich sicher, dass mir persönlich keiner einen bösen Willen in diese Richtung unterstellen wird

Sympathie zu erwecken ist nicht meine Aufgabe hier- ich mache den Job hier weder für den "FAME" noch fürs Schulterklopfen...
Meine Schwerpunkte liegen beim Schutz der Community und dem guten Miteinander...

Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich- ich tus auch nicht, sonst könnt´ich das hier gar nicht leisten!


----------



## Fruehling (5. August 2019)

Zweimal "Spielerei"?

*Desertec*

*CO₂-Fußabdruckrechner*


----------



## Fruehling (8. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> ...und am Ende winkt, Du ahnst es schon, die schwaze Null...
> 
> Das alles selbstverständlich während der aktuellen Nullzinspolitik, eine einzige Katastrophe!



*Haut das Geld raus*

Darum ging's!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. August 2019)

gerade las ich schlechte Nachrichten aus Oberösterreich, die Gewässer der Region zeigen sich stärker erwärmt als 2009 prognostiziert und  man stellt Veränderungen bei der Fischfauna fest. So würden Forellenartige weiter stromauf ziehen, da ihre Gewässer zu warm werden.

https://www.tips.at/nachrichten/lin...andel-oberoesterreichs-fluesse-werden-waermer


----------



## Koalabaer (9. August 2019)

Hallo,

…. tja,was wurde nicht schon alles prognostiziert. Von Wasser ohne Ende, bis zu Dürre alles dabei. 

hier mal eine trockene Analyse von Klimaskeptiker Dipl. Meteorologe K.-E. Puls.






… viel interessanter finde ich jedoch diesen Vortrag.






hier noch eine lustige Geschichte: https://sciencefiles.org/2019/07/18...trifft-realitat-eisbrecher-trifft-dickes-eis/

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fruehling (9. August 2019)

_Das *Europäische Institut für Klima & Energie e. V*,[4] (*EIKE e. V.*) ist ein eingetragener Verein, der den wissenschaftlichen Konsens darüber, dass die globale Erwärmung menschengemacht ist, ablehnt. Der Verein sieht seine Aufgabe darin, „Klima- und Energiefakten ideologiefrei darzustellen, Kongresse auszurichten und Veröffentlichungen zur Klimaforschung zu verbreiten“.[5] Entgegen seinem Namen ist EIKE kein wissenschaftliches Institut, sondern ein Verein. Von unabhängigen Stimmen aus Wissenschaft und Presse wird er als Zentrum der politisch aktiven und organisierten Klimaleugnerszene in Deutschland beschrieben. Sein Ziel sei es, den systematischen Angriff auf die Befunde der Klimawissenschaft zu betreiben.

EIKE ist unter anderem durch das Committee for a Constructive Tomorrow mit dem Lobbyismus für die Leugnung der menschengemachten globalen Erwärmung in den USA verbunden. EIKE täuscht Wissenschaftlichkeit vor, verbreitet gezielt Desinformationen und versucht, Einfluss auf Parteien zu nehmen. Die verantwortlichen Personen sind und waren nicht in der Klimaforschung tätig. Der Verein veröffentlicht keine Publikationen in wissenschaftlichen Fachzeitschriften. Einige Publikationen von Vereinsmitgliedern erschienen in Raubjournalen, werden jedoch auf der Website als peer-reviewed (also durch wissenschaftliche Qualitätssicherung geprüft) beworben. Eine Offenlegung der Finanzierung des Vereins oder der Einkünfte der Mitglieder findet nicht statt.

EIKE prägt inzwischen die Klimapolitik der Alternative für Deutschland (AfD)._

*Quelle*


----------



## Koalabaer (9. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> *Quelle*



Wikipedia? 

Besser wäre allerdings eine offene Diskussion in den Qualitätsmedien. Finde ich aber nirgends.
Hast du da was?

bei Wiki steht: Prof. Lesch wollte Kontakt  aufnehmen?

warum sträubt der Prof. Lesch sich dann so vehement gegen eine öffentliche Debatte?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. August 2019)

In der Politik Lobbyisten und Filz kritisieren aber eike zitieren, wenn man krank ist, geht's zum Arzt,  ist auch eine wissenschaftliche Ausbildung.  Warum nicht als Zweifler mal einen Schamanen aufsuchen und sich aus den Knochen lesen lassen, was einem fehlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. August 2019)

Mit wem möchtest du die öffentliche Debatte?  Und was macht den Unterschied?  Du kannst allen Argumente zig mal wiederholen, bis man die kausalen Zusammenhänge verstanden hat.  Was ist in einer Debatte besser? Zirkus? 

Hatten wir im Fachausschuss des Bundestages,  da hatte die Fraktion der Afd  Prof.  Nir Shaviv zur Expertise eingeladen und wurde in jedem Punkt widerlegt.


----------



## Koalabaer (9. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hatten wir im Fachausschuss des Bundestages,  da hatte die Fraktion der Afd  Prof.  Nir Shaviv zur Expertise eingeladen und wurde in jedem Punkt widerlegt.



… der selbe Fachausschuss wo Prof. Levermann (PIK) die vorindustrielle Temperatur mit 15°C angab? 

gibt bei YouTube ein Video. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern,  habe schon so viele Videos gesehen.

Aber meinst du, wenn weltweit die Bewertung der Sachlage zu gleichen Ergebnissen kommt, da sind zig tausende Wissenschaftler aus den verschiedensten Fachbereichen beteiligt, ändert das irgendwas, selbst wenn sich einer mal mit einer Aussage vertut?


----------



## Bertone (10. August 2019)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei 17.14 versteht er selbst etwas nicht so ganz mit der Aussage:  Die negative Gegenkopplung ist genauso plausibel.
Grob nur, wenn Flüssigkeit verdampft wird dafür Verdampfungsenthalpie aufgewendet, also Energie verbraucht (es wird kühler), diese Energie/Wärme findet sich im Anschluss als innere Energie des Moleküls mit n()/2kt, bzw. n()R und als potentielle Energie des Moleküls wieder, hier in Form von potentieller Energie durch verrichtete Arbeit während des Aufstiegs im Schwerefeld in die Atmosphäre. Kondensiert das Wasser zu Tropfen wird unter idealen Bedingungen diese Energie wieder komplett frei, in der Realität bleiben abhängig von der Temperatur 'Restmengen' an innerer Energie, kleine Strahlungsverluste und potentielle Energie. Diese potentielle Energie transformiert in kinetische Energie und diese beim Aufprall auf die Erde letztendlich wieder in Wärme. Das gleiche gilt grundsätzlich auch für die innere Energie U.

Welche quantitativen Auswirkungen das hat? Weiß ich nicht, ist Sache aktueller Forschung.

sciencefiles: Sagt nichts aus, sind Einzelfälle. Ich habe Fotos von Freunden von Mai 2015 aus Inuvik/NWT beim baden bei 29°C im größtenteils zugefrorenen McKenzie River. In den Neunzigern waren +5-7°C im Hochsommer(August) in Iqaluit und Pangnirtung /Baffin Island wunderbares warmes Wetter (ich war da), jetzt kratzen die alle Nase lang an den 20°C. Das sind alles Einzelfälle und lassen keine generalisierten Schlüsse zu.

Zudem, niemand scheint sich allzu sehr für die Azidifizierung der Ozeane zu interessieren, das ist eine sehr reale Gefahr bei steigendem CO2-Niveau insbesondere für die Nahrungskette. Stichwort Henry'sches Gesetz.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> … der selbe Fachausschuss wo Prof. Levermann (PIK) die vorindustrielle Temperatur mit 15°C angab?
> 
> gibt bei YouTube ein Video.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

stimmt nicht ganz. Professor Levermann, wie auch Professor Rahmstorf räumen ja beide ein, dass man diese Temperatur (von 1850) eben nicht genau angeben kann. Was ja klar ist, da die Hälfte unseres Planeten noch nicht erforscht war und von der anderen Hälfte garantiert die Hälfte keine Messstationen hatte.
Selstamerweise werden trotzdem ganz genaue Temperaturgrade (auf eine Stelle hinter dem Komma) angeben um wieviel seitdem die Erwärmung zugenommen hat.
Und die Politiker beschließen, dass es von dieser (nicht genau bestimmbaren) Temperatur ausgehend bis 2100 nicht wärmer als 2, respektive 1,5 Grad wärmer werden darf.
Das ist schon eine gewaltige Hybris und bei genauerer Betachtung wirklich lächerlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Rund 800.000 jahre kann man mittlerweile anhand der ältesten Eisbohrkerne zurückblickend was zum CO₂-Gehalt der Luft sagen. In Kaltzeiten lag er ziemlich konstant bei 180 ppm - in Warmzeiten hingegen bei 280 ppm. Etwa 20.000 Jahre dauerte es vorindustriell, bis sich das System um 100 ppm CO₂-Gehalt der Luft (nach oben oder unten) geändert hat.

Den aktuellen Wert von über 400 ppm hat es in den letzten 800.000 Jahren nie gegeben und für diese Anreicherung brauchte es nur wenige Jahrzehnte.

Ganz offensichtlich spielt es also keine ausschlaggebende Rolle, ob sich die globale Durchschnittstemperatur verglichen mit 1850 bereits um 1,5, um 1,2 oder um 1,53 °C erhöht hat. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man mit unverstelltem Blick die teils drastischen Veränderungen betrachtet und die bereits gerissenen Kipppunkte realisiert.

Dabei schreibe ich ganz ausdrücklich nicht von Ereignissen wie dem gestrigen Tornado in Luxemburg! Denn Vergleichbares gab es u.a. bereits 1968 in Pforzheim.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

@Bertone Physiker hatten schon immer die Gabe mir meine Grenzen mit einem Handstreich vor Augen zu führen. Du läst mich  staunend zusehen.

Dabei muss ich schmunzelnd an unseren @Professor Tinca denken und frage  mich, wie weit er mit seinen Studien bereits gediegen ist.

@Fruehling natürlich ist ein Tornado nicht aLeinen von dem Klimawandel veranlasst,  aber die Häufigkeit nimmt deutlich zu, so wie alle andren Wetterextreme auch. Bei Wikipedia gibt es dazu Tabellen,  die bereits eine deutliche Zunahme in den letzten Jahrzehnten aufweisen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dabei muss ich schmunzelnd an unseren @Professor Tinca denken und frage  mich, wie weit er mit seinen Studien bereits gediegen ist.



Wie weit bist du denn mit deinen Studien? Was Qualifiziert dich zu deinen "wissenschaftlichen" Aussagen? Die Quellenangaben renommierter Klimaforscher oder Wikipedia? Ich lese den Kram schon ne Weile mit, auf dem Klimakongress fehlt dein Name aber immer auf der Gästeliste und wirkliche Referenzen deinerseits vermisse ich irgendwie.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> @Bertone Physiker hatten schon immer die Gabe mir meine Grenzen mit einem Handstreich vor Augen zu führen. Du läst mich staunend zusehen.



Das hat er auf jeden Fall drauf!



Testudo schrieb:


> Dabei muss ich schmunzelnd an unseren @Professor Tinca denken und frage mich, wie weit er mit seinen Studien bereits gediegen ist.



Bin ich mit durch.
Fazit:
1. Die Klimaerwärmung ist real.
2. Ob der Mensch sie verursacht hat und inwieweit er darauf(noch) Einflus nehmen kann, darüber streiten sich die Gelehrten.
3. Der Aktionismus in Deutschland macht keinen messbaren Einfluss auf's Weltklima aus, selbst wenn wir plötzlich Null Co2 ausstoßen würden - verbrennt aber viel Geld.
4. Da der Rest der Welt(und besonders die größten CO2 Produzenten) augenscheinlich nicht vorhaben etwas zu ändern, ist eh alle Müh' vergebens.

Damit bin ich auch wieder raus hier.
Das kostet zuviel meiner Zeit und führt zu nix.
Ich bereite mich lieber auf die anstehende Warmzeit vor.....Strohhüte kaufen, Getränke kaltstellen, Tackle für Tropenfische aufrüsten usw..


----------



## Fischer45 (10. August 2019)

Ich sehe da auch so wie Professor Tinca.
In Deutschland wird nur noch über CO2 diskutiert. Gleichzeitig werden in Brasilien ganze Tropenwälder gerodet, in Russland brennen unendlich viele Wälder ab. Was wird gemacht- nichts.
Deutschland will mit weniger Fleischessen das Klima retten, dann mal los.
Ende der 70er Schneechaos, Flüsse, das Wattenmeer voller Eisschollen, da sagten schon Alle, es besteht uns eine neue Eiszeit bevor! Was soll man denn noch glauben?
Vielleicht hat die Sonne ja Einfluss auf unser Klima genommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie weit bist du denn mit deinen Studien? Was Qualifiziert dich zu deinen "wissenschaftlichen" Aussagen? Die Quellenangaben renommierter Klimaforscher oder Wikipedia? Ich lese den Kram schon ne Weile mit, auf dem Klimakongress fehlt dein Name aber immer auf der Gästeliste und wirkliche Referenzen deinerseits vermisse ich irgendwie.....



Du hast meinen Namen, den du nicht kennst, nicht auf den Listen gefunden? Lass gut sein, ist doch Banane.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ist doch Banane.



Ausverkauft, der Intershop hat wegen einer kaputten Klimaanlage geschlossen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch so wie Professor Tina.
> In Deutschland wird nur noch über CO2 diskutiert. Gleichzeitig werden in Brasilien ganze Tropenwälder gerodet, in Russland brennen unendlich viele Wälder ab. Was wird gemacht- nichts.
> Deutschland will mit weniger Fleischessen das Klima retten, dann mal los.
> Ende der 70er Schneechaos, Flüsse, das Wattenmeer voller Eisschollen, da sagten schon Alle, es besteht uns eine neue Eiszeit bevor! Was soll man denn noch glauben?
> Vielleicht hat die Sonne ja Einfluss auf unser Klima genommen?




Das Video befasst sich mit dem Thema, habe ich gestern zufällig gefunden und es ist sehr informativ. 

Der Widerspruch, das  zunächst eine Abkühlung erwartet wurde, aber nun eine Erwärmung auftritt ist kein Widerspruch, sondern zeigt, wie gewaltig die Erwärmung voran schreitet, weil es die erwartete Abkühlung zu kompensieren vermag.

https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/d...hichte-des-klimas-av:5a65b68ea8725a00188112e8


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ausverkauft, der Intershop hat wegen einer kaputten Klimaanlage geschlossen.



Wolle Orange oder tip top Gebrauchtwagen kaufen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wolle Orange oder tip top Gebrauchtwagen kaufen?



Bitte keine Witze über Inder, wird mir jetzt zu Braun hier.....


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte keine Witze über Inder, wird mir jetzt zu Braun hier.....


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Hallo,
Zu den zugenommenen Stürmen, kann sein oder auch nicht sein. Vor etwa einem Monat stand in der Zeitung bei uns, dass im ersten Halbjahr 2019 weniger Stürme als im Durchschnitt der gleichen Zeit wie in den letzten Jahren waren. Die Statistik bei: Naturkatastrophen in Deutschland von 1980 - 2015 zeigt keinen signifikanten Anstieg in dieser Zeit an. Ausnahme das Jahr 2006.
Vor 2 Wochen noch musste man sich schämen, wenn man ein Flugzeug bestieg. Momentan wenn man einen Metzgerladen betritt. Was kommt als Nächstes?
Nur weiter so, der Lächerlichkeit sind langsam keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt.
Damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen, geflogen bin ich seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr. Aber ich bekenne, ich war am Mttwoch in einem Metzgerladen. Ich hoffe sehr, da nicht vorbestraft, dass ich da mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davonkomme.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat die Sonne ja Einfluss auf unser Klima genommen?



Vor ca. einem halben Jahr oder mehr habe ich auf einem großen Nachrichtenportal einen Artikel gelesen, in dem es um Klimamodelle ging.
Fazit war, dass sämtliche Modelle die Sonnenperioden und hierbei speziell die der Solarflares ausser Acht lassen, wobei wir gerade eine besonders aktive Phase der Sonne haben sollen.
Kennt da vielleicht jemand nähere Zusammenhänge bzw. einen lohnenswerten Artikel dazu?

Ansonsten sehe ich das ganze Thema wie Professor Tinca, zuviel Ideologie, zuwenig Wissenschaft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Vor ca. einem halben Jahr oder mehr habe ich auf einem großen Nachrichtenportal einen Artikel gelesen, in dem es um Klimamodelle ging.
> Fazit war, dass sämtliche Modelle die Sonnenperioden und hierbei speziell die der Solarflares ausser Acht lassen, wobei wir gerade eine besonders aktive Phase der Sonne haben sollen.
> Kennt da vielleicht jemand nähere Zusammenhänge bzw. einen lohnenswerten Artikel dazu?
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich das ganze Thema wie Professor Tinca, zuviel Ideologie, zuwenig Wissenschaft.



Schmeckt den "Klimakultisten" vielleicht nicht, die Nasa sieht aber tatsächlich eine kommende "kleine" Eiszeit auf dem Weg, wenn die Stärke der Sonnenflecken sich wieder auf ein normales Maß reduziert. Offizieller Kanal der Nasa, welcher die Thematik (ganz vereinfacht) aufnimmt: https://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view.php?id=7122


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Die Nasa ist auch unstrittig nicht auf dem Holzweg und entkoppelt von der derzeitigen Regierung der USA zu betrachten.

Hier die NASA Homepage eine Relativierung des Klimawandels sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten sehe ich das ganze Thema wie Professor Tinca, zuviel Ideologie, zuwenig Wissenschaft.



Verrätst Du uns kurz dein Fachgebiet - das von Lajos und Tinca evtl. auch?

Wer bei diesem Thema zuwenig Wissenschaft und zuviel Ideologie bemängelt, muß bzgl. der eigenen wissenschaftlichen Ausbildung nämlich schon weit gekommen sein. 

Ist er das nicht, befindet er sich wieder im Bereich der gefühlten Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Nasa ist auch unstrittig nicht auf dem Holzweg und entkoppelt von der derzeitigen Regierung der USA zu betrachten.
> 
> Hier die NASA Homepage eine Relativierung des Klimawandels sehe ich da nicht.



Und nun? Ich habe dir ebenfalls einen öffentlichen Kanal der NASA samt Inhalt zugesandt. Die These wird nicht wiederlegt, weil der Server, das Institut oder der Autor aus der USA stammen. Akzeptiere einfach die Gegenseite, hilft zumindest dem Klima im Anglerboard, wenn auch nicht der Welt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Nein, das macht die Sache nur dramatischer, wenn es eigentlich kälter werden sollte, aber erheblich wärmer wurde ist der Impact, sind die Auswirkungen schlimmer als erwartet. Das widerlegt nichts es verstärkt die Notwendigkeit was dagegen zu tun.

Das Anglerboard ist keine Insel der Glückseligkeit und eine absolute null Toleranz gegen politische Statements wird es kaum geben können, dafür bewegt es uns alle zu sehr. 

Wer  in dem Thema etwas schreibt bekommt in der regel eine Reaktion darauf, die ist mal bestätigend, mal entgegen stehend, dafür ist ein Forum da, wenn alle das gleiche denken würden, reichte eine Zusammenfassung, der schließt sich jeder an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Nein, das macht die Sache nur dramatischer, wenn es eigentlich kälter werden sollte, aber erheblich wärmer wurde ist der Impact, sind die Auswirkungen schlimmer als erwartet. Das widerlegt nichts es verstärkt die Notwendigkeit was dagegen zu tun.
> 
> Das Anglerboard ist keine Insel der Glückseligkeit und eine absolute null Toleranz gegen politische Statements wird es kaum geben können, dafür bewegt es uns alle zu sehr.
> 
> Wer  in dem Thema etwas schreibt bekommt in der regel eine Reaktion darauf, die ist mal bestätigend, mal entgegen stehend, dafür ist ein Forum da, wenn alle das gleiche denken würden, reichte eine Zusammenfassung, der schließt sich jeder an.



Bisher wurden aber keine eindeutigen Beweise für den Klimawandel aus Menschenhand geliefert, noch bestätigt. Wir sprechen immer von einem wissenschaftlichem Konsens, der sich ähnlich verhält, wie die Versammlung in Byzanz, um das Datum von Ostern festzulegen. Gibt es den Osterhasen deswegen wirklich? Es sind nur Mutmaßungen, Planspiele, Modelle und Berechnungen, genau wie das Beispiel der Sonnenaktivität oder andere Einflussfaktoren. Wer kann sich denn hier bitte der Wahrheit bedienen und den IST-Zustand des Menschen auf das Klima in den Stein meißeln?

Deine Art der Diskussion ist ein anderes Thema, weil du ständig unterschwellig alles durch den Dreck ziehst oder Stigmatisierst. Deine Reaktion auf den Beitrag der NASA spricht doch Bände. Wie wollen wir uns denn in einem Forum austauschen, wenn alles außerhalb deiner Welt und Meinung keinen Platz hat? Der Zusammenhang zwischen Klima, Mensch, Wirtschaft, Weltraum, Muhkuh und Auto kann nicht von uns, in diesem Forum geklärt werden. Dafür fehlt das Know-How, die Möglichkeiten, der Sachverstand und die *echte Datenlage*. Wir wissen noch nicht einmal, wie der Aal sich Fortpflanzt......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Christoph es wurden laufend beweise geliefert, sie werden nur nicht von jedem verstanden. 

Es besteht kein Zweifel an dem vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel. Es gibt menschen die zweifeln daran, aber deshalb sind die derzeitigen Forschungsergebnisse nicht in Zweifel zu ziehen. Das wäre es, wenn es auf einmal 25,30-40% der Forschenden täten, aber dem ist nicht so. 

Und echte Datenlage ist nicht schlecht, weil man sie nicht versteht, oder weil sie der eigenen politischen Gesinnung nicht in den Kram passt. Auch die Datenlage ist eindeutig, sonst kämen aber auch die Wissenschaftler nicht zu einem Konsens.

Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der jeder zu allem eine Meinung hat, und je nach verschiedenen Faktoren,  steigt und fällt der Einfluss von Fakten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Christoph es wurden laufend beweise geliefert, sie werden nur nicht von jedem verstanden.
> 
> Es besteht kein Zweifel an dem vom Menschen verursachten Klimawandel. Es gibt menschen die zweifeln daran, aber deshalb sind die derzeitigen Forschungsergebnisse nicht in Zweifel zu ziehen. Das wäre es, wenn es auf einmal 25,30-40% der Forschenden täten, aber dem ist nicht so.
> 
> ...



"Deine Art der Diskussion ist ein anderes Thema, weil du ständig unterschwellig alles durch den Dreck ziehst oder Stigmatisierst."

Mögest du deinen Frieden beim Sammeln von Zigarettenstummeln für Pfand finden. Es ist Sinnfrei.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Hallo,

und immer daran denken, ohne die sogenannten "Treibhausgase" gäbe es uns alle nicht. Da die Durchschnittstemperatur dann bei etwa 18 Grad Minus wäre.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## alexpp (10. August 2019)

FF hat wieder deutlich mehr Zeit fürs Forum  Denn bei solchen Themen...
Ich glaube den Medien schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr, bei Wissenschaftlern tue ich mich auch zunehmend schwerer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Es wäre schön, wenn man sein eigenes Handeln ähnlich reflektiert betrachtet, wie das der anderen, ich habe auf mich  persönlich bezogen ein dickes Fell zugelegt, was aber nicht heißt, das man jede Meinung unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen muss. 

Wer selbst grob austeilt, muss doch nicht auf einmal seine zarte weibliche Seite entdecken, nur wenn der Wind mal von vorne kommt.

@alexpp welche Gründe hast du dafür? Was spricht aus deiner Sicht gegen die Wissenschaft?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man sein eigenes Handeln ähnlich reflektiert betrachtet, wie das der anderen, ich habe auf mich  persönlich bezogen ein dickes Fell zugelegt, was aber nicht heißt, das man jede Meinung unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen muss.
> 
> Wer selbst grob austeilt, muss doch nicht auf einmal seine zarte weibliche Seite entdecken, nur wenn der Wind mal von vorne kommt.



Kommt der Wind von vorne, riecht es dank meiner weiblichen Seite nach Fisch.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Wie stellte Friederike Otto unlängst so passend fest? "Wer den menschgemachten Klimawandel immer noch anzweifelt, dem ist eben nicht zu helfen."

Die hier gerade sichtbare Borniertheit gegenüber einem völlig unstrittigen globalen Konsens wissenschaftlicher Forschung ist ja erschreckend!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

https://reformiert.info/sites/defau...rticle/public/17_11_01_Hexe.jpg?itok=ok3AGYiA


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Substanz geht gerade nicht bei dir?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

86% sind der Meinung der Mensch ist Verursacher des Klimawandels, 2% sagen es gibt gar keinen und 12 % sehen den Menschen nicht in der Verantwortung.

Was lernen wir daraus? Die 14% sind überdurchschnittlich im Anglerboard vertreten, oder nur mitteilsamer, das kann man nur vermuten.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wie stellte Friederike Otto unlängst so passend fest? "Wer den menschgemachten Klimawandel immer noch anzweifelt, dem ist eben nicht zu helfen."
> 
> Die hier gerade sichtbare Borniertheit gegenüber einem völlig unstrittigen globalen Konsens wissenschaftlicher Forschung ist ja erschreckend!



Hallo,

dass der "globale Konsens" unstrittig ist wir immer nur von der einen Seite behauptet. Und die Story, dass 95 % der Wissenschaftler da einer Meinung sind, kann so auch nicht stimmen, ist nur die Äußerung der Seite, welche dadurch ihren Job gesichert sieht. Und wie oft und krass diese Seite danebengelegen hat, habe ich ja schon oft genug dargelegt. Davon ab: die Anzahl der Meinungen hat grundsätzlich keine Auswirkung auf die Aussagekraft.
Friederike Otto und der Liebe Gott sind nicht ein und dasselbe.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Substanz geht gerade nicht bei dir?



Ich habe sie geliefert, Quellen aus der USA zählen vor dem heiligen Klimarat aber nicht, ansonsten ist ja niemandem zu helfen, wenn der Konsens der Wissenschaft angezweifelt wird. Das dieser Kreis auserwählter äußerst kritisch gesehen wird und es viele Gegenmeinung gibt, ist natürlich Ketzerei. Du hast mein bildlichen Hinweis schon verstanden, wenn nicht......


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Selbstverständlich ist sie das, Lajos.

So marginal, wie die andere Seite nunmal vertreten ist...


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe sie geliefert, Quellen aus der USA zählen vor dem heiligen Klimarat aber nicht, ansonsten ist ja niemandem zu helfen, wenn der Konsens der Wissenschaft angezweifelt wird. Das dieser Kreis auserwählter äußerst kritisch gesehen wird und es viele Gegenmeinung gibt, ist natürlich Ketzerei. Du hast mein bildlichen Hinweis schon verstanden, wenn nicht......



Dann übersetz dir deinen Artikel mal richtig. 

Kritisch gesehen wird die Seite nur von Menschen, die sich hauptberuflich mit ganz anderen Dingen als dem Klimawandel befassen.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. August 2019)

Tumulte bei „Fridays for Future“-Konferenz
https://www.bild.de/politik/ausland...listen-aus-dem-saal-werfen-63861366.bild.html

"Wüste Streitereien, Heulkrämpfe, Blockbildung"
Beschreiben die da Angelverbände?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann übersetz dir deinen Artikel mal richtig.
> 
> Kritisch gesehen wird die Seite nur von Menschen, die sich hauptberuflich mit ganz anderen Dingen als dem Klimawandel befassen.



Natürlich, wir sind alle Kritiker, weil wir nicht dem Klimazug der Hysteriker aufspringen. Heute verbrennen die Kinder auf dem heißen Sand am Strand, wir sind früher sprintend bis zum Wasser gelaufen. Angst ist ein Geschäft, Klimadiskussionen ein Antreiber. Den Klimawandel verleugnet niemand, die Ursachen sehr wohl. Ich maße mir aber nicht an, in irgendeine Richtung die Fakten in Stein zu meißeln, ich bin vielmehr Offen für eine breite Diskussion. Das funktioniert beim testudoischen Frühling etwas anders, aber wir kriegen das schon hin!

Ich bin im Übrigen genauso wenig ein Klimawissenschaftler, wie du es bist. Warum maßt du dir es dir also an, die Wahrheit zu kennen?!


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Ich bin im Übrigen genauso wenig ein Klimawissenschaftler, wie du es bist. Warum maßt du dir es dir also an, die Wahrheit zu kennen?!



Da wirfste schon wieder was durcheinander, denn man braucht selber gar kein Klimawissenschaftler zu sein, um sich ruhigen Gewissens einer wissenschaftlichen Meinung anzuschließen, die Konsens ist. Der umgekehrte Fall ist da bei weitem konstruierter.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Hallo,

es ist halt so, dass noch niemand von den Wissenschaftlern eine ausreichende Erklärung zu den früheren Warmzeiten gegeben hat, da heisst es nur: das war damals etwas ganz anderes als heute. Aber kann es nicht sein, dass heute das Gleiche wieder abläuft, eventuell mit einen kleinen Zuschlag, welcher eben durch die heutige Bevölkerungszahl der Erde gegeben ist? Auffallend ist halt, dass die letzten drei "Warmphasen" immer so rund 500 Jahre andauerten und durch eine, ebenfalls rund 500 Jahre lange, Kaltphase unterbrochen wurden. Dies sechsmal in den letzten 2700 Jahren. Mag Zufall sein aber die Regelmäßigkeit ist schon verblüffend.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Natürlich, wir sind alle Kritiker, weil wir nicht dem Klimazug der Hysteriker aufspringen. Heute verbrennen die Kinder auf dem heißen Sand am Strand, wir sind früher sprintend bis zum Wasser gelaufen. Angst ist ein Geschäft, Klimadiskussionen ein Antreiber. Den Klimawandel verleugnet niemand, die Ursachen sehr wohl. Ich maße mir aber nicht an, in irgendeine Richtung die Fakten in Stein zu meißeln, ich bin vielmehr Offen für eine breite Diskussion. Das funktioniert beim testudoischen Frühling etwas anders, aber wir kriegen das schon hin!
> 
> Ich bin im Übrigen genauso wenig ein Klimawissenschaftler, wie du es bist. Warum maßt du dir es dir also an, die Wahrheit zu kennen?!



Ich bin auch kein Gynäkologe und kann dir versichern, das ein sauberes Mädchen nicht nach Fisch riecht

Es ist vielmehr eine leichte Zwiebelnote


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns kurz dein Fachgebiet - das von Lajos und Tinca evtl. auch?
> 
> Wer bei diesem Thema zuwenig Wissenschaft und zuviel Ideologie bemängelt, muß bzgl. der eigenen wissenschaftlichen Ausbildung nämlich schon weit gekommen sein.
> 
> Ist er das nicht, befindet er sich wieder im Bereich der gefühlten Wirklichkeit.



Also angefangen hat Alles mit den "Was ist was" Büchern, die ich regelmäßig von meinem Opa geschenkt bekommen habe 
Mein Abi habe ich mit LK Chemie (Zitronensäurekreislauf) und Erdkunde (Industriegebiete und der Regenwald in Brasilien) gemacht, 3.tes und 4tes Prüfungsfach waren Bio (Ökologie eines Teiches) und Englisch (keine Ahnung mehr).
Beim Bund habe ich nicht nur 4 Jahre lang Sicherheit produziert, sondern war auch Kompanienachschieber und Flakmechaniker.
Danach habe ich ein Fahrzeugbaustudium angefangen, das aber zugunsten einer IT Ausbildung abgebrochen.
Mehrere Betriebssysteme, Programmiersprachen und Jahrzehnte später bin ich immer noch dabei.

Mich interessieren komplexe Systeme und die Fehlersuche in diesen. Zudem bezweifle und hinterfrage ich so ziemlich alles, und versuche ein Thema komplett zu verstehen, bevor ich mir eine Meinung bilde. Allerdings habe ich mich nirgendwo tiefgehend spezialisiert, sondern bin immer interdisziplinär unterwegs.
Deswegen war ich auch ziemlich überrascht, als ich in diesem Artikel las, dass Solarflares keine Berücksichtigung in den Klimamodellen finden.
Bei all den Superrechnern/-clustern, von denen Deutschland auch mehrere hat (https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...ps-Rechner-4447274.html?hg=1&hgi=12&hgf=false), hätte ich mehr erwartet.

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei der Beurteilung meiner Person/Aussagen 
Die Fachgebiete von Lajos und Tinca kann ich dir nicht sagen, ebensowenig kenne ich deines, aber da könntest du ja Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## torstenhtr (10. August 2019)

Ich bin Dipl.-Ing. und hatte schon einmal versucht mich dem Thema wissenschaftlich objektiv zu nähern - habe dann irgendwann aufgeben, es gibt keine einfachen kausalen Zusammenhänge. Aktuelle Prognosen zur Klimasensitivität basieren auf Simulationsmodellen. Da ich selbst durchaus Modelle implementiert habe, kenne ich die Risiken. Meiner Meinung nach ist es fast unmöglich mit dieser Vielzahl an Variablen eine seriöse Aussage über den sehr großen Vorhersagehorizont zu treffen. Es wird spekuliert, das die Schwarte kracht, mich erinnern die Diskussionen mehr an eine Religion.

Abgesehen davon hat das Thema nichts unter "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" zu suchen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Da wirfste schon wieder was durcheinander, denn man braucht selber gar kein Klimawissenschaftler zu sein, um sich ruhigen Gewissens einer wissenschaftlichen Meinung anzuschließen, die Konsens ist. Der umgekehrte Fall ist da bei weitem konstruierter.



Eben nicht. Der Konsens zum Klima existiert doch überhaupt nicht, weil er nur eine Gruppe aus der Studie in der Gesamtheit repräsentiert. Diese Zahl kommt aus der Erhebung der Zustimmungsgruppe zusammen. Nach wie vor haben 2/3 an Wissenschaftlern bei dieser Studie sich diesem (deinen Standpunkt) nicht angeschlossen. Du stellst hier etwas zur Schau, was überhaupt nicht existiert. Kannst du in der Studie genauso nachlesen, ich bitte dich! (deine Recherche bezieht sich nur auf Artikel aus der Welt, Bunte und Bild der Frau?)

https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/8/2/024024


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Du verlinkst einen Artikel, der sich auf eine 8 Jahre alte Erhebung beruft und übersetzt mal wieder falsch. Es besteht nämlich ein Unterschied zwischen sich einer Studie nicht anschließen und keine Meinung zu einer Studie zu haben (weil es wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes Fachgebiet als das eigene betrifft).

Wenn über 90% der Klimaforscher davon überzeugt sind, daß der Klimawandel menschgemacht ist, gebe ich mich damit zufrieden.

https://www.klimafakten.de/behauptu...en-wissenschaftlichen-konsens-zum-klimawandel

Bleiben also weniger als 10% der *Fachleute*, die eine andere Meinung vertreten, nicht mehr.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> 86% sind der Meinung der Mensch ist Verursacher des Klimawandels, 2% sagen es gibt gar keinen und 12 % sehen den Menschen nicht in der Verantwortung.
> 
> Was lernen wir daraus? Die 14% sind überdurchschnittlich im Anglerboard vertreten, oder nur mitteilsamer, das kann man nur vermuten.



Ich sehe daraus nur, dass dort steht, sie "meinen" und nicht sie "wissen".
Aber wenn ich meine, durchaus revidierbare Meinung mal wiedergeben darf:
- Haben wir einen Klimawandel? Ja.
- Ist der Klimawandel durch die Menschheit verursacht? Sicherlich zum Teil.
- Was können wir dagegen tun? Keine Ahnung, aber weder planloser Aktivismus noch das weitere Abholzen der Regenwälder werden das positiv beeinflussen. Und solange ein Großteil der Menschheit zu uninformiert oder auch simpel ungebildet ist zu erkennen, dass wir alle auf demselben Planten sitzen, wird das auch nix.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Aber kann es nicht sein, dass heute das Gleiche wieder abläuft, eventuell mit einen kleinen Zuschlag, welcher eben durch die heutige Bevölkerungszahl der Erde gegeben ist?...



Grundsätzlich kann das sein - warum auch nicht?

Ebenso grundsätlich wäre das aber längst bekannt, so weitreichend, wie seit geraumer Zeit schon gemessen wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du verlinkst einen Artikel, der 8 Jahre alt ist und übersetzt mal wieder falsch. Es besteht nämlich ein Unterschied zwischen sich einer Studie nicht anschließen und keine Meinung zu einer Studie zu haben (weil es wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes Fachgebiet als das eigene betrifft).
> 
> Wenn über 90% der Klimaforscher davon überzeugt sind, daß der Klimawandel menschgemacht ist, gebe ich mich damit zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Erste Tabelle aller Stimmen der Erhebung:

Befürwortung der AGW: 32,6% (10.188 Stimmen)
Keine Position zur AGW: 66,4% (18.930 Stimmen)
Ablehnung der AGW: 0,7% (124 Stimmen)
Unsicher ggü. der AGW: 0,3% (44 Stimmen)

Diese 97% deiner steilen, komplett wiederlegbaren These, entstammen der ersten Gruppe der Befürworter. Du berufst dich vehement auf einem Teilaspekt dieser Studie, welche den heiligen unangefochtenen Konsens darstellt. Du lässt aber die 2/3 außer Acht, welche sicher dieser Studie und dem menschengemachten Klima nicht anschließen. Im Umgangsjargon würde ich dieses Verhalten das "Rosinen-Picken" benennen.

Kannst du alles selber nachlesen, steht in der Studie klar formuliert und nachvollziehbar. Bist du der englischen Sprache überhaupt mächtig, das du diesen *unwiderlegbaren* Fakt leugnen willst?

Quelle: https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/8/2/024024


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Du verlinkst einen Artikel, der sich auf eine 8 Jahre alte Erhebung beruft und übersetzt mal wieder falsch. Es besteht nämlich ein Unterschied zwischen sich einer Studie nicht anschließen und keine Meinung zu einer Studie zu haben (weil es wahrscheinlich ein ganz anderes Fachgebiet als das eigene betrifft).
> 
> Wenn über 90% der Klimaforscher davon überzeugt sind, daß der Klimawandel menschgemacht ist, gebe ich mich damit zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Bei dem von dir verlinkten Artikel fallen mir nach kurzem Überfliegen 2 Aussagen auf:
_1. Zugleich gibt es bisher keine einzige peer-rewiewte Forschungsarbeit, die die Erderwärmung des 20. Jahrhunderts ohne den menschlichen Einfluss physikalisch überzeugend erklären könnte._

_2. Bei den wesentlichen Grundaussagen zum Klimawandel - dass sich die Erde seit Jahrzehnten signifikant erwärmt und der Mensch die Hauptursache dafür ist - gibt es also einen soliden Konsens_

Man weiß also, dass sich die Erde auch ohne den Menschen erwärmt hätte, ohne es erklären oder beziffern zu können, aber der Mensch trägt die Hauptschuld an der Erwärmung.
Da zitiere ich doch mal Douglas Adams: "Ach, du lieber Gott", sagt Gott, "daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht", und löst sich prompt in ein Logikwölkchen auf.
https://www.oli-it.com/Sites/TopLabSite.aspx?tguid=a3149eac-f19f-4312-a042-5941ac61dd03


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ebenso grundsätlich wäre das aber längst bekannt, so weitreichend, wie seit geraumer Zeit schon gemessen wird.



Hallo,

gerade da habe ich so meine Zweifel, nicht an der Bekanntheit, sondern dass da ewas verschwiegen wird. Ich stelle mir mal vor; in einer Sendung referiert einer der Klimaforscher über die derzeitige Erderwärmung. Dabei erwähnt er auch, dass es Gleiches in etwa schon vor rund 1000 und 2000 Jahren gegeben hat.
Da wäre es doch schwierig, glaubhaft zu vermitteln, dass wir derzeit mit der Warmphase etwas Einmaliges haben. Das glauben aber etwa 90% aller Leute.
Abgesehen davon, gegen den Klimawandel können wir nichts machen, aber auch überhaupt nichts. Wir, die Menschheit wird den überleben, wie den vor 1000 und den vor 2000 Jahren auch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (10. August 2019)

Ja, das ist die Cook-Studie, of genutzt und auch missbraucht. Ich persönlich sehe schon einen Einfluss von CO2 auf das Klima, jedoch entscheident ist die Klimasensitivität gegenüber CO2 - davon hängen Managemententscheidungen ab. Rückblickend kann man aktuell einen Wert von unter 1°C/100ppm CO2 abschätzen, wenn CO2 der einzige Einflussfaktor wäre (auch das ist mit Unsicherheit verbunden).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich sehe daraus nur, dass dort steht, sie "meinen" und nicht sie "wissen".
> Aber wenn ich meine, durchaus revidierbare Meinung mal wiedergeben darf:
> - Haben wir einen Klimawandel? Ja.
> - Ist der Klimawandel durch die Menschheit verursacht? Sicherlich zum Teil.
> - Was können wir dagegen tun? Keine Ahnung, aber weder planloser Aktivismus noch das weitere Abholzen der Regenwälder werden das positiv beeinflussen. Und solange ein Großteil der Menschheit zu uninformiert oder auch simpel ungebildet ist zu erkennen, dass wir alle auf demselben Planten sitzen, wird das auch nix.



Du differenzierst zwischen Meinen und Wissen und hast einen Ansatz den du trotz fehlender Ahnung dennoch ausschließt?

Zumindest hast du Humor.

Lesch hat auf Alpha centauri unzählige Videos zu den Themen Klima, Atmosphäre usw gemacht, da kommst du dem -Thema schon näher. Ich kann übrigens nicht zählen, wie oft ich in meiner Ausbildung auf Anerkannte Annahmen zurückgreifen musste, denn mit der Herleitung wären wir wohl heute noch nicht fertig geworden.


----------



## Bertone (10. August 2019)

@ Brandungsbrecher

Die Flares halte ich für ein vorgeschobenes Argument (nicht von Dir) interessierter Kreise. Sieht man sich die Energiebilanzen an wird schnell deutlich, dass die keine signifikante Rolle, jedenfalls als zusätzlicher Energielieferant, spielen können und, ich vermute, deshalb nicht berücksichtigt werden. Aus Bequemlichkeit und weil ich keine aktuelle Literatur dazu habe eben mal, trotz Bauchweh, Wikipedia zu Rate gezogen. Stichwort - Sonneneruption.
Setzen wir voraus das ist richtig dargestellt, dann steht dort, dass in 2003 die stärkste jemals beobachtete Eruption mit 4500 mikroWatt/m² über etwa 90 Minuten beobachtet wurde, stellt man diesen Wert der Solarkonstante von 1367 W/m² und dem was auf dem Erdboden ankommt von ca. 1000 W/m² gegenüber wird klar warum die energetische Komponente nicht entscheidend sein kann. Inwiefern möglicherweise eine strahlungsinduzierte Ionisierung oberer Atmosphäreschichten durch den verstärkten Sonnenwind hinsichtlich der wellenlängenabhängigen Opazität der Atmosphäre eine Rolle spielt kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Zumindest hast du Humor.


Danke dass du den Widerspruch gefunden hast. Hab den extra drin gelassen um zu zeigen, dass auch ich nicht vorurteilsfrei bin, obwohl ich es gerne wäre

@Bertone 
Wahscheinlich ist es ja nicht nur ein vereinzelter, extremer Flare, sondern die Phase erhöhter Aktivität, die Jahre andauern kann.

Aber ich klinke mich jetzt auch mal aus der Diskussion aus, da ich einfach nicht tief genug in dem Thema stecke und mir die Zeit fehlt. Ist nimmer weit bis der erste Fuß ganz im Sarg ist


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Erste Tabelle aller Stimmen der Erhebung:
> 
> Befürwortung der AGW: 32,6% (10.188 Stimmen)
> Keine Position zur AGW: 66,4% (18.930 Stimmen)
> ...



Ich berufe mich nicht auf einen Teilaspekt, sondern auf die Meinung der Wissenschaftler, deren Fachgebiet der Klimawandel ist, bzw. auf die, die sich damit befassen.

Man könnte es überspitzt auch so ausdrücken, daß die Meinung von Hausfrauen und selbsternannten Forenspezialisten keinen Deut zur Wahrheitsfindung beitragen (können). Inkludiert man in die von dir zitierte "Studie" zusätzlich ein paar Tierärzte oder Zahnmediziner, wird das Verhältnis noch schlechter. Ja und?

Rosinenpickerei ist was anderes, wie Du weißt. 

Das wirklich wichtige Statement aus meinem Link ignorierst Du nämlich zum wiederholten Male:

_„*Unter denen, die die Nuancen und die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen von langjährigen Klimaprozessen verstehen, gibt es anscheinend so gut wie keine Debatte über die Tatsache der Erderwärmung und die Rolle der menschlichen Aktivitäten dabei.* Die Herausforderung scheint eher zu sein, wie diese Tatsache wirksam an Politiker und die Allgemeinheit vermittelt werden kann, die fälschlicherweise von einer Debatte unter Wissenschaftlern ausgehen.“_


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich berufe mich nicht auf einen Teilaspekt, sondern auf die Meinung der Wissenschaftler, deren Fachgebiet der Klimawandel ist, bzw. auf die, die sich damit befassen.
> 
> Man könnte es überspitzt auch so ausdrücken, daß die Meinung von Hausfrauen und selbsternannten Forenspezialisten keinen Deut zur Wahrheitsfindung beitragen (können). Inkludiert man in die von dir zitierte "Studie" zusätzlich ein paar Tierärzte oder Zahnmediziner, wird das Verhältnis noch schlechter. Ja und?
> 
> ...



Du meinst also, das jene 66,4% der Gruppe, welche keine Position beziehen, dann doch der Meinung der Befürworter sind, nur nicht aus Jucks und Dollerei zusammengeführt wurden? Guten Morgen! Der Konsens ist keiner, das sollte doch klar ersichtlich sein.......


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Hab ich genuschelt, daß Du immer noch nachfragst?

66,4% halten ihre Klappe, weil sie keine oder zuwenig Ahnung von der Materie haben. Ist das denn wirklich so schwer?

Hier nochmals, nur für dich:

„*Unter denen, die die Nuancen und die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen von langjährigen Klimaprozessen verstehen, gibt es anscheinend so gut wie keine Debatte über die Tatsache der Erderwärmung und die Rolle der menschlichen Aktivitäten dabei.* Die Herausforderung scheint eher zu sein, wie diese Tatsache wirksam an Politiker und die Allgemeinheit vermittelt werden kann, die fälschlicherweise von einer Debatte unter Wissenschaftlern ausgehen.“


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hab ich genuschelt, daß Du immer noch nachfragst?
> 
> 66,4% halten ihre Klappe, weil sie keine oder zuwenig Ahnung von der Materie haben. Ist das denn wirklich so schwer?



Diesen Satz brauche ich nicht einmal beantworten, er entlarvt dich von alleine.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Weil ich reflektiere, was klimawissenschaftlicher Konsens ist?

Was reflektierst Du?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> „*Unter denen, die die Nuancen und die wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen von langjährigen Klimaprozessen verstehen, gibt es anscheinend so gut wie keine Debatte über die Tatsache der Erderwärmung und die Rolle der menschlichen Aktivitäten dabei.* Die Herausforderung scheint eher zu sein, wie diese Tatsache wirksam an Politiker und die Allgemeinheit vermittelt werden kann, die fälschlicherweise von einer Debatte unter Wissenschaftlern ausgehen.“



Dieser Satz entstammt keiner Studie, sondern deiner Quelle, mit einigen fehlerhaften Abbildungen. Unter anderem die falsche Darstellung der 97%-Konsens Studie, auf derer sich die Medien und auch du in diesem Thread sich berufen. Im Übrigen:

Deine Quelle ist ein Zusammenschluss einer Stiftung, welche sich für den Einsatz von E-Autos, regenerativer Energien, Stromversorgung und vielerlei anderer Dinge beruft und Politik macht. Zu diesem Konstrukt gehören:

https://www.agora-energiewende.de/
https://www.agora-verkehrswende.de/
https://www.cleanenergywire.org/
https://www.klimafakten.de/
https://www.sefep.eu/

Wir können ja mal beleuchten, wer alles hinter diesen Portalen steckt, welche Absichten sie hegen, welche Firmen sich engagieren, welche Spenden fließen. Wird lustig und garantiert ein kalter Frühling. Mir stimmen sicherlich 97% zu, wir haben also einen Konsens.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Weil ich reflektiere, was klimawissenschaftlicher Konsens ist?
> 
> Was reflektierst Du?



Du reflektierst nicht, du weichst aus, kopierst Zitate, nutzt manipulative, falsche Zahlen und stellst ein falsches Meinungsbild der Wissenschaft zur Schau. Erinnert mich an den fahrenden Händler im Mittelalter mit den Ampullen gegen Hexengicht, Trollathrose und Drachenwarzen im Gepäck.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Okay, da Du offensichtlich gerne Märchen verkonsumierst, hier noch was Handfestes:

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/...l-der-konsens-der-klimaforscher-16060198.html


Und auch hieraus die Conclusio:

_Der in den Wissenschaften in Jahrzehnten entstandene Konsens über die Ursachen der Erderwärmung ist also das Resultat kritisch-wissenschaftlicher Analyse und nicht das Resultat einer ungerechtfertigten Unterdrückung von Dissens. Wer in Anbetracht des Forschungsstandes immer noch zweifelt, dass Kohlendioxid-Emissionen vorrangig für den gegenwärtigen Klimawandel verantwortlich sind, ist daher nicht ein kritisch-rationaler Skeptiker sondern ein Klimawandel-Leugner: Er ist ein Klimawandel-Leugner im gleichen Sinne wie jemand, der Zweifel äußert, ob die Anziehungskraft der Sonne wirklich dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Erde um die Sonne kreist, ein Gravitationsphysik-Leugner ist._


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Okay, da Du offensichtlich gerne Märchen verkonsumierst, hier noch was Handfestes:
> 
> https://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/...l-der-konsens-der-klimaforscher-16060198.html
> 
> ...



Wer kennt sie nicht, die renommierte wissenschaftliche Zeitung "Die Frankfurter Allgemeine" und den Autor der Philosophie von Physik, Wissenschaftsphilosophie, Herrn Professor Doktor Mathias Frisch. Nett geschriebener Text, für einen "Philosophen" der Wissenschaft. Wiederholt eine ganz starke Quelle, Herr Frühling.

https://www.philos.uni-hannover.de/frisch.html


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Hat halt wenig von Hexen und Drachen, sorry...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

ja das ist schon ein Dummerchen 





> Mathias Frisch studierte Philosophie und Physik an der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München und an der University of California in Berkeley.



Physik, hast gelesen @Fantastic Fishing


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ja das ist schon ein Dummerchen
> 
> Physik, hast gelesen @Fantastic Fishing



Habe ich, schließlich prüfe ich auch die Quellen und Autoren der jeweiligen Werke, samt Zahlen zu Studien. Das fehlt ja bisweilen in so mancher klimatisch angeheizter Diskussionen, wenn falsche Werte zur Suggestion falscher Tatsachen geliefert werden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Hat halt wenig von Hexen und Drachen, sorry...



Im Übrigen steckt hinter deiner stets zitierten Quelle "Klimafakten.de" auch die Stiftung von Rockefeller.  (auweia, was für ein Klimaschlamassel)

https://europeanclimate.org/de/people/funders/


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Wenn wir dich nicht hätten!


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Apropos Rockefeller Fund:

https://www.rbf.org/

Also alles gut...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Apropos Rockefeller Fund:
> 
> https://www.rbf.org/
> 
> Also alles gut...



Ach wat, das habe ich dir bereits verlinkt, du alter Sherlock!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. August 2019)

Die ganze Diskussion, zu wieviel Prozent der Klimawandel auf den Mensch zurückzuführen ist, ist kompletter Unsinn. Sagen wir mal, der Mensch ist zu 100% Ursache des Klimawandels. Und jetzt? Die Preisfrage ist doch, inwiefern sich der Klimawandel durch den Menschen eindämmen bzw. zurückschrauben lässt. Da spielt Physik eine Rolle, aber in viel stärkerem Maß gesellschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen (kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem, politische Kräfteverschiebungen bei Verteuerung/Verknappung von Ressourcen, Bevölkerungsentwicklung usw.). Die Chinesen wollen mindestens bis 2030 weiter CO2 in bisherigem Umfang oder darüber hinaus rausblasen, Trump bereitet sich auf eine zweite Amtszeit vor (ich suche immer noch Leute, die dagegen wetten.). Hierzu würde mich mal eine Studie interessieren. Es traut sich aber niemand ran, weil das Ergebnis vermutlich etwas ernüchternd wäre.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Chinesen wollen mindestens bis 2030 weiter CO2 in bisherigem Umfang oder darüber hinaus rausblasen, Trump bereitet sich auf eine zweite Amtszeit vor (ich suche immer noch Leute, die dagegen wetten.). Hierzu würde mich mal eine Studie interessieren. Es traut sich aber niemand ran, weil das Ergebnis vermutlich etwas ernüchternd wäre.



Jo und bis dahin können sich doofe deutsche Steuerzahler weiterhin abzocken lassen, mit Co2 Steuern und dem Heilsbringer E-Mobilität.
Ändern wird dies am Weltklima aber rein gar nichts!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Übrigen steckt hinter deiner stets zitierten Quelle "Klimafakten.de" auch die Stiftung von Rockefeller.  (auweia, was für ein Klimaschlamassel)
> 
> https://europeanclimate.org/de/people/funders/



und was leitest du daraus her? basierend auf welchen Fakten?

Das sind immer nur Andeutungen und der Rest bleibt ungewiss.

Moderne Ghostbusters.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo und bis dahin können sich doofe deutsche Steuerzahler weiterhin abzocken lassen, mit Co2 Steuern und dem Heilsbringer E-Mobilität.



Und Prof. Frisch kriegt seine Bewilligung über die Volkswagen-Stiftung


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. August 2019)

Geht doch eh alles nur um den schnöden Mammon, der alte Drops ist gelutscht und nun müssen neue Einnahmequellen her, geil wenn dann die Menschenschafe sich freiwillig ausnehmen lassen, ist ja für ne gute Sache


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

und was will die Volkswagenstiftung? Welche Ziele hat die?


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion, zu wieviel Prozent der Klimawandel auf den Mensch zurückzuführen ist, ist kompletter Unsinn. Sagen wir mal, der Mensch ist zu 100% Ursache des Klimawandels. Und jetzt? Die Preisfrage ist doch, inwiefern sich der Klimawandel durch den Menschen eindämmen bzw. zurückschrauben lässt. Da spielt Physik eine Rolle, aber in viel stärkerem Maß gesellschaftliche Rahmenbedingungen (kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem, politische Kräfteverschiebungen bei Verteuerung/Verknappung von Ressourcen, Bevölkerungsentwicklung usw.). Die Chinesen wollen mindestens bis 2030 weiter CO2 in bisherigem Umfang oder darüber hinaus rausblasen, Trump bereitet sich auf eine zweite Amtszeit vor (ich suche immer noch Leute, die dagegen wetten.). Hierzu würde mich mal eine Studie interessieren. Es traut sich aber niemand ran, weil das Ergebnis vermutlich etwas ernüchternd wäre.



Zu 100% d'accord! Daß ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> und was will die Volkswagenstiftung? Welche Ziele hat die?


Neue Geschäftsfelder auftun? Der alte Drops lässt nicht mehr viel Wachstum zu? Dafür Staatliche Förderung einstreichen? Warum selbst bezahlen? Das geht umso besser wenn man den Teufel an die Wand malt.....das ist meine Überzeugung.....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> und was leitest du daraus her? basierend auf welchen Fakten?
> 
> Das sind immer nur Andeutungen und der Rest bleibt ungewiss.
> 
> Moderne Ghostbusters.



Ich habe bereits geschrieben, das politische Motive, Unternehmensstrategien oder Wegbereiter für jegliche Art von Projekten im Vordergrund stehen können. Es lässt sich zumindest auf die Qualität einer Quelle umleiten, was dir und deinem Standpunkt natürlich nicht gerecht wird.

Ungewiss sind jedenfalls die Auswirkungen und deine ständigen Betonungen des menschlichen Klimawandels. Bisher waren diese "Fakten" nämlich nur Andeutungen und bisher keineswegs belegt, außer eben mit sehr wild interpretierten Studien von sehr engagierten "Klimafreundennetzwerken" betriebenen Seiten. Ich stelle nicht nur diesen ganzen Humbug in Frage, sondern auch die Quellen und deren Hintergrund. Ganz einfache Kiste.


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Friederike Otto flötet gerade.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unternehmensstrategien oder Wegbereiter für jegliche Art von Projekten im Vordergrund stehen können



Ja  können, aber es ist wohl nicht zielführend, deshalb alles und jeden  unter Generalverdacht zu stellen.

Dein letzter Satz erübrigt jeden Versuch mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, da unbelehrbar.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja  können, aber es ist wohl nicht zielführend, deshalb alles und jeden  unter Generalverdacht zu stellen.
> 
> Dein letzter Satz erübrigt jeden Versuch mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, da unbelehrbar.



Unbelehrbar sind immer jene, welche sich der eigenen Meinung verschließen. Ein einfaches Motto, um seinen Standpunkt durchzudrücken. Du stellst die Frage, was Unternehmen und deren Stiftungen wollen? Den Umsatz von Morgen sichern? Ziemlich einfach zu erkennen.....

Daher erübrigt sich das Diskutieren auch, wenn du diese Ebene der Wirtschaft nicht verstanden hast. Ich kann jedes Unternehmen dieser Welt unter Generalverdacht stellen, weil sie alle die gleichen Ziele verfolgen. Easy Peasy und nichts verwerfliches, so funktioniert der Markt in der strategischen Planung der "Global Player".


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Wer nicht lesen will, kann hier auch hören:

https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.d...n-erklaert.950.de.html?dram:article_id=450770

https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.d...8-war-der.1008.de.html?dram:article_id=448528

Aber sicherlich auch gekauft - *ganz Oxford*!

Ruf' da doch mal an, FF, sie wird dir ganz bestimmt interessiert zuhören... 

Vielleicht möchtest Du anschließend ja hier berichten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Rufe ich jemanden an, der sich gegen das Meinungsbild des menschenverursachten Klimawandels ausspricht, was dann? Du klammerst dich an jeden verfügbaren Strohhalm....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. August 2019)

ist ein bisschen wie Schach spielen mit einer Taube


----------



## Fruehling (10. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Du klammerst dich an jeden verfügbaren Strohhalm....



Da bleiben ja noch ein paar übrig von den Zehntausenden weltweit.

Alle von der Wirtschaft gekauft, gegen die sie zu Recht wettern, ich weiß...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ist ein bisschen wie Schach spielen mit einer Taube



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das du die Körner frisst.


----------



## Fischer45 (10. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zu den zugenommenen Stürmen, kann sein oder auch nicht sein. Vor etwa einem Monat stand in der Zeitung bei uns, dass im ersten Halbjahr 2019 weniger Stürme als im Durchschnitt der gleichen Zeit wie in den letzten Jahren waren. Die Statistik bei: Naturkatastrophen in Deutschland von 1980 - 2015 zeigt keinen signifikanten Anstieg in dieser Zeit an. Ausnahme das Jahr 2006.
> Vor 2 Wochen noch musste man sich schämen, wenn man ein Flugzeug bestieg. Momentan wenn man einen Metzgerladen betritt. Was kommt als Nächstes?
> Nur weiter so, der Lächerlichkeit sind langsam keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt.
> ...


----------



## Fischer45 (11. August 2019)

Also ich wohne in Ostfriesland. In den 70, 80erJahren waren bei uns Stürme, Orkan im Herbst normal. Wir haben damals 2 Orkane in 1 Woche gehabt! Tornados gab es, obwohl die meisten es nicht wissen auch schon. Und heute, Sturm, wenn wir mal Windstärke 10 haben, ist schon selten.Die meisten Unwetter und Stürme ziehen in NRW über Hannover durch. Dann würde ich sagen für Ostfriesland hat die Klimaerwärmung etwas Gutes gebracht. Wir sind Sturm und Hochwasser gewappnet. Die Alten Ostfriesen wußten schon, weshalb sie Entwässerungsgräben gegraben haben. Es kann noch so regnen, unser Entwässerunssystem funktioniert.  Die Temperaturen kann man auch gut aushalten, höchstens 34 Grad, obwohl das haben wir auch schon Mitte 80er Jahre gehabt. Wir haben immer neidisch auf Süddeutschland geschaut, Sonnenschein und Wärme. Vielleicht haben sich die Wetter Zonen etwas verschoben. Für uns in Ostfriesland ist alles nicht so negativ!


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Ist denn in Ostfriesland genug Platz für Klimaflüchtlinge en masse? Ich frage, weil die ja zweifelsfrei kommen werden, obwohl bei euch alles tacko ist.

Weil ich eben darüber gelesen habe: Wann gab es früher eigentlich Thunfische vor Norwegen bzw. in der Ostsee?


----------



## Laichzeit (11. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Unbelehrbar sind immer jene, welche sich der eigenen Meinung verschließen. Ein einfaches Motto, um seinen Standpunkt durchzudrücken. Du stellst die Frage, was Unternehmen und deren Stiftungen wollen? Den Umsatz von Morgen sichern? Ziemlich einfach zu erkennen.....



Na dann erklär mir mal, weshalb auf keiner Klimademonstration der jüngeren Ergeignisse die "Kapitalismus überwinden" Flagge und andere bekannte Slogans vom äußeren linken Rand gefehlt haben. Große Konzerne und der Welthandel sind durch den Klimawandel, aber vielmehr durch die radikalen Ansätze dagegen, aus dem grünen und linken Spektrum bedroht. Die ganzen Eikes, Studien im Auftrag von Ölkonzernen ect. stammen überwiegend aus der pro-globalistischen, pro-kapitalistischen und wirtschaftsliberalen Ecke. Deshalb feilschen wir auch um Emissionsrechte an einer globalen Börse, ganz nach deren Manieren, Hauptsache das dahinter stehende System gerät nicht ins Wanken. Wie die wirtschaftspolitische Weltsicht mit der des Klimawandels zusammenhängt, ist ziemlich eindeutig und genau umgekehrt zu dem was du vermutest.


----------



## Fischer45 (11. August 2019)

Das weiß ich nicht, ich wohne und fische an der Nordsee. Und ich kann nicht sagen, das sie zu warm ist. Ich wollte im Juli darin baden, aber weiter bis zur Badehose bin ich nicht hinein gekommen, es war mir noch zu kalt! 
Das haben wir vor Jahrzehnten schon wärmer gehabt.
Es kommen doch schon genug Klimaflüchtlinge aus NRW und Holland!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Na dann erklär mir mal, weshalb auf keiner Klimademonstration der jüngeren Ergeignisse die "Kapitalismus überwinden" Flagge und andere bekannte Slogans vom äußeren linken Rand gefehlt haben. Große Konzerne und der Welthandel sind durch den Klimawandel, aber vielmehr durch die radikalen Ansätze dagegen, aus dem grünen und linken Spektrum bedroht. Die ganzen Eikes, Studien im Auftrag von Ölkonzernen ect. stammen überwiegend aus der pro-globalistischen, pro-kapitalistischen und wirtschaftsliberalen Ecke. Deshalb feilschen wir auch um Emissionsrechte an einer globalen Börse, ganz nach deren Manieren, Hauptsache das dahinter stehende System gerät nicht ins Wanken. Wie die wirtschaftspolitische Weltsicht mit der des Klimawandels zusammenhängt, ist ziemlich eindeutig und genau umgekehrt zu dem was du vermutest.








Er erklärt es dir, vielleicht reicht es ja? Jute, statt Plastik!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Wenn Dirk Müller das sagt, er war schließlich eine Ikone des Börsentreibens. Eben ein Wirtschaftssystem,  der in den letzten Jahren immer wieder durch seine Eingaben für aufsehen sorgte.

Wer soll denn da die Kinder aufsetzen,  wer zieht denn die Fäden. Oh man. Zu anspruchsvoll darf man bei der Wahl seiner Quellen nicht sein, wenn man wider anerkannten Vernunft argumentieren möchte.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Wie weit die angeblich angestrebten, weltweiten Gemeinsamkeiten reichen, wird man erleben, wenn Millionen an den Inseln des Wohlstands klopfen, weil ihre eigenen Inseln längst versunken sind.

Dirk Müller, dessen Aussagen ich seit vielen Jahren schätze, schließt hier mit einer Befürchtung, die nicht schlüssig ist: Wer hetzt die Jugendlichen eigentlich auf und vor allem, wogegen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Echt? Dekafond hat in den zurückliegenden 5 Jahren 25% zugelegt, der Fonds vom Müller  hat zumindest keinen Verlust gemacht.  Das ist so ein jovialer Typ,  aber in den letzten Jahren ist der ganz schön eigenwillig unterwegs.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Seine Anlagestrategien haben mich nie interessiert, mir gings um seine Aussagen zu ganz anderen Themen. Ich schick dir mal was per WhatsApp.


----------



## Wollebre (11. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ist denn in Ostfriesland genug Platz für Klimaflüchtlinge en masse? Ich frage, weil die ja zweifelsfrei kommen werden, obwohl bei euch alles tacko ist.
> 
> Weil ich eben darüber gelesen habe: *Wann gab es früher eigentlich Thunfische vor Norwegen bzw. in der Ostsee*?



Mußt mal etwas googeln. Da gibt es ausreichend Menge Informationen!

immer hat es die gegeben. So. z.B. hat man wegen der großen Masse noch bis kurz vor dem WKII vor England sogar Wettkämpfe auf Thun veranstalten können. Auch in DK füllten hunderte Tonnen Thune die Hallen bei Fischauktionen. Hatte darüber mal viel Material gesammelt als es Thema in einen Big Game Forum war. Leider anschließend alles gelöscht. Vor gut 50/60 Jahre wars dann mit der "Herrlichkeit" vorbei. Die Schwärme eingeborchen. Gründe die allgemeine Überfischung durch die Berufsfischerei (Thun brachte im Gegensatz zu Dorsch & Co. richtig Kohle.... und mangelnder Futterfisch wie Hering, Makrele usw. die durch Überfischung auch immer weniger wurden.
Seit ein paar Jahre kommen Thune vom Mittelmeer bis nach Norwegen. Ein Gruppe zieht vom Mittelmeer durch den Ärmelkanal und eine andere über Schottland bis nach Norwegen. Zwischenzeitlich streng geschützt. Kommerzieller Fang ist verboten. Aber es gibt Markierungmaßnahmen. Big Game Angler mit nachgewieser Erfahrung und passendem Tackle und Boot konnten sich in Norge, Schweden und DK bewerben. Alles mit der Verpflichtung die Fische nur zu Taggen (markieren mit GPS Sender)) und zu releasen. Hoffentlich bleibt es dabei damit sich wieder eine große Population entwickeln kann. 
In der Ostsee gibts vielleicht mal ein paar Irrläufer. Sportangler haben schon vor ca. 10 Jahre im Skagerak die kleinen Bonitos gefangen. Aber die richtig großen Brocken von mehrere hundert Kilo sind wegen des höheren Salzgehaltes und Futterangebot in der Nordsee geblieben.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

War mir völlig neu, danke!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er erklärt es dir, vielleicht reicht es ja? Jute, statt Plastik!


Die treibende Kräfte hinter der sogenannten Weltgemeinschaft und Marginalisierung der Nationalstaaten sind "the free movement of goods, people and capital", in der Reihenfolge Geld und Ware, dann Mensch, wie jeder an der fortschreitenden Aufweichung nationaler Grenzen, Zölle, Binnenmärkte und Staatsbürgerschaften nachvollziehen kann. Mit einer humanistischen one world hat das nur sehr oberflächlich etwas zu tun, es geht in erster Linie ums freie Wirtschaften. 
Der Klimawandel kommt darin in so weit zu tragen, dass er keine Bremse und kein Aufhängepunkt für ein alternatives System sein darf. Deshalb wird umgangen, geleugnet und nur zugelassen, was sich einfügen kann, wie der Handel mit CO2 Emissionsrechten nach Vorbild von Aktien an der Börse.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

https://taz.de/Klimawandel-in-Deutschland/!5610992/

Die Forstwirte stehen deutschlandweit vor großen Herausforderungen,  bis auf einen kleinen rebellischen Fleck bei Fürth,  der glaubhaft als Hort schierer Glückseligkeit  bekannt ist.


----------



## Koalabaer (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hatten wir im Fachausschuss des Bundestages,  da hatte die Fraktion der Afd  Prof.  Nir Shaviv zur Expertise eingeladen und wurde in jedem Punkt widerlegt.



… mit aufgesetzter PIK Brille sicherlich. 

hier in voller Länge: https://www.bundestag.de/ausschuess...tliches-fachgespraech-23-sitzung-cop24-577534

kurz vor 1h 8min wird Levermann zum Klimawandelleugner. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Jörg seit 40 Jahren ist die Grundlage für die heutige Forschung bekannt.

Seit 40 Jahren ist die Anzahl derer, die sich der heute von der überragenden Mehrheit  akzeptierten Sichtweise anschließt immer größer geworden und das rund um den Erdball,  über alle politischen Systeme hinweg.

Natürlich sind die alle gekauft, und natürlich halten die alle dicht.

Und von wem sind die alle gekauft? Wer zieht da die Fäden?  Wer soll davon profitieren, mehr als bei dem seit Jahrzehnten funktionierendem System,  was uns alle so schön fett und genügsam  gemacht hat?

Das Leugnen, die Quellen, die dafür heran gezogen werden, das ist eine Posse ohne Beispiel und ich hoffe, das ich noch erleben werde,  wie jemand erklärt, was mit Menschen passieren musste,  damit sie dermaßen auf Abwege gerieten.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Mal angenommen, es sind nur 50% gekauft, denn 100% sind es ganz sicher nicht, wieso kommen dann nahezu 100% zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen?


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Koalabaer (11. August 2019)

Hallo,

ist glaube aus 2014.






bei min. 33.50 : Einblicke in den IPCC. 

bei min. 42.00 : die Fridays for Future ,,Saat'' war da also schon lange im Boden. 


... wichtiger Ratschlag bei 45.30.min 

hier der Focus aus 2007: https://www.focus.de/wissen/klima/klimawandel_aid_125121.html


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Zweil Korryphäen unter sich und was ist an dem Focusartikel so anstößig?

Meine Ausführungen #535 hast du nichts hinzuzufügen? 

Kirstein, ein Geograph. 

Wie verzweifelt muss man sein. 

Wenn du mal einen Blinddarmdurchbruch hast, würde ich einen Psychotherapeuten  aufsuchen ist ja auch ein Arzt.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. August 2019)

> https://taz.de/Klimawandel-in-Deutschland/!5610992/
> 
> Die Forstwirte stehen deutschlandweit vor großen Herausforderungen, bis auf einen kleinen rebellischen Fleck bei Fürth, der glaubhaft als Hort schierer Glückseligkeit bekannt ist.



Na ja, nun hat man nach fast 200 Jahren Misswirtschaft im Forst, durch Fichten-Monokulturen endlich einen Sündenbock, nämlich das Klima, gefunden!
Wie praktisch!

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, nun hat man nach fast 200 Jahren Misswirtschaft im Forst, durch Fichten-Monokulturen endlich einen Sündenbock, nämlich das Klima, gefunden!
> Wie praktisch!
> 
> Jürgen



Was ist daran praktisch?

Der Krug geht solange - Du weißt schon...


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Für die Nutznießer der Forstwirtschaft ein vortrefflicher Vorwand, sich nicht an die eigene Nase greifen zu müssen.... Die ist noch aus Borkenkäfer-Zeiten recht rauh vom Grabbeln


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Wer ist denn hier der Nutznießer? 

Die Waldbauern, die teilweise das Geld nicht durch den Verkauf erwirtschaften,  die das Fällen und das Rücken kostet?


----------



## torstenhtr (11. August 2019)

Es gibt einen ganz netten Artikel in der Wirtschaftswoche zur aktuellen Situation:

* Die Klima-Kirche*
https://www.wiwo.de/politik/deutschland/tauchsieder-die-klima-kirche/24867176.html

"Ein kühner Purzelbaum zurück in die Voraufklärung – das ist es, was uns in der gegenwärtigen Klimadebatte wirklich beunruhigen muss. *Wissenschaft wird zu Religion*, wenn „1,5 Grad Celsius“ zu einer unhintergehbaren Letztbegründung erklärt wird und der Mensch nurmehr die Wahl hat, sich hinter dieser „Wahrheit“ zu versammeln – oder unterzugehen. *Der Staat wird zur Kirche*, wenn ihm nurmehr die Aufgabe zufällt, ein weiser Sachwalter unserer Erlösungssehnsüchte zu sein. *Greta Thunberg zum Messias*, die die Sünden der Welt stellvertretend auf sich nimmt. Und *wir selbst zu Sonntagskirchgängern*, die scheinheilig ihre Klimasünden bereuen."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Die Position der Wissenschaft wird zur Religion,  statt dessen wird die Position der Leugner was?

Die Welt wäre schön, wenn die so lustige Sachen täten, wie andere Sekten zuvor.

Sich von Licht ernähren zum Beispiel.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Position der Wissenschaft wird zur Religion,  statt dessen wird die Position der Leugner was?
> 
> Die Welt wäre schön, wenn die so lustige Sachen täten, wie andere Sekten zuvor.
> 
> Sich von Licht ernähren zum Beispiel.



Es geht nicht darum zu leugnen  dass der Klimawandel existiert, sondern dich der Hysterie entgegenzustellen, die den Untergang der Menschheit beschwört, wenn wir jetzt nicht dem Fliegen aufhören und nur noch mit dem E-Auto in der Gegend rumfahren. Die Antwort auf den Klimawandel muss Technik sein und nicht Rückschritt.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hier der Nutznießer?
> 
> Die Waldbauern, die teilweise das Geld nicht durch den Verkauf erwirtschaften,  die das Fällen und das Rücken kostet?



Ist in der Tat zu differenzieren- drum schrieb ich "Nutznießer" um nicht den nächsten Nebenkriegsschauplatz zu eröffnen oder sonstwie auszuschweifen....
Thematik Klima.... nicht Wirtschaft


----------



## Koalabaer (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kirstein, ein Geograph.
> 
> Wie verzweifelt muss man sein.



hier unterschreibt er mit ,, Klimatologe und Physiker'' https://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/tag/werner-kirstein/?print=print-search


nicht zu vergleichen mit ,,Eisenbahningenieur Pachauri'' 
https://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/2...-ein-keine-globale-erwaermung-seit-17-jahren/ 

… was der Pachauri dort jedoch sagt, sollten sich einige Alarmisten mal durchlesen.
Zitat: 
,, dass die Leute das Recht hätten, die Wissenschaft zu hinterfragen, unabhängig von ihren Gründen. ''

 zum Focusartikel: … die Zeit ist somit abgelaufen. Aber die Panikmache läuft und läuft und .... 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nemo (11. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum zu leugnen  dass der Klimawandel existiert, sondern dich der Hysterie entgegenzustellen, die den Untergang der Menschheit beschwört, wenn wir jetzt nicht dem Fliegen aufhören und nur noch mit dem E-Auto in der Gegend rumfahren. Die Antwort auf den Klimawandel muss Technik sein und nicht Rückschritt.


Genau das. Wir wissen bereits, dass China und die USA ohnehin nicht beim "Back to the cave" mitmachen. Also sollten wir uns nicht darauf konzentrieren, wie wir uns selbst ruinieren können, nur um ein reines Gewissen zu haben, sondern wie das Problem technologisch und SINNVOLL lösen können.

Es ist nicht so, dass ich grundsätzlich etwas dagegen hätte, wenn wir alle den Stecker zögen, dann hätte ich mehr Zeit zum Angeln. Das wird aber die Probleme nicht nachhaltig lösen und die Menschheit nicht voranbringen. Aber genau DAS muss das Oberziel sein.

Ich erkenne bei der Diskussion auch eine starke Tendenz zur Religion. Viele angeblichen Lösungen sind einfach bislang untauglich, aber das wird völlig verleugnet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum zu leugnen  dass der Klimawandel existiert



Der Witz an der Sache ist ja, das ein Klimawandel nicht verleugnet werden kann, weil er ohnehin existiert. Was den Hardlinern nicht gefällt, ist die Diskussion um die Ursachen. Sobald du den Menschen in seinem Handeln nicht in die Schusslinie stellst, bist du ein "Lügner", "Leugner", "Aluhutträger" oder "die schachspielende Taube". Erinnert mich an die Ideologie der DDR oder die Diskussion in der Flüchtlings"krise".

Liegen die vielen anderen Nationen falsch und der deutsche Geisterfahrer fährt wieder auf der richtigen Spur?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Liegen die vielen anderen Nationen falsch und der deutsche Geisterfahrer fährt wieder auf der richtigen Spur?


Welche anderen Nationen wären da zu nennen? Reden wir über Wissenschaft oder Vertreter der Politik?


----------



## Koalabaer (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Reden wir über Wissenschaft oder Vertreter der Politik?



… wer vermag denn noch diese Trennlinie zu ziehen?

https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/die-politisch-korrekte-wissenschaft/

Barbara Hendricks ganz unten im Link … lässt einen dann zumindest wieder schmunzeln. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ja, nun hat man nach fast 200 Jahren Misswirtschaft im Forst, durch Fichten-Monokulturen endlich einen Sündenbock, nämlich das Klima, gefunden!
> Wie praktisch!
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

da hast Du absolut recht. Die Fichten/Kiefern-Monokulturen haben halt hohe Ertäge versprochen ungeachtet dessen, dass diese bei uns ursprünglch recht selten waren. Da wurde von den Altvorderen bei der Waldbewirtschaftung viel Mist gemacht. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> … wer vermag denn noch diese Trennlinie zu ziehen?
> 
> https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/die-politisch-korrekte-wissenschaft/
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht lesen ohne Cookie zu akzeptieren und Geld hätten sie dafür auch noch gerne. 

Das mach ich nicht, da spende ich lieber mal einen Fünfer an die Arche.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2019)

Koalabaer schrieb:


> … wer vermag denn noch diese Trennlinie zu ziehen?
> 
> https://www.tichyseinblick.de/meinungen/die-politisch-korrekte-wissenschaft/
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zu dem Link, das freut mich aber, da kommen etliche Sachen vor, welche ich schon seit längerer Zeit weiss. Richtig schön.
Übrigens, selbst die maßgeblichen Leute vom PIK geben ja zu, dass man die Temperatur von 1850 nicht genaus weiss. Was ja klar ist, wenn man die damaligen Gegebenheiten berücksichtigt. Da braucht man kein Akademiker zu sein, da genügt gesunder Meschenverstand.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Der Ruf nach mehr Technik läßt mich ein ums andere Mal schmunzeln. Wird gerade auch hier versucht, aus einer rundherum misslichen Lage maximalen Profit zu generieren? Ist denn wirklich immer noch nicht begriffen worden, daß ein "Weiter so!" zur aktuellen Lage geführt hat?

AKK laviert neuerdings über eine Abwrackprämie auf alte Heizungen, Laschet über die Wichtigkeit des Waldes - geflissentlich übersehend, daß seine Parteifreundin maßgeblich an der MERCOSUR-Ausgestaltung beteiligt war, die dem Führer am Amazonas bzgl. seiner Regenwaldabholzung alle Karten in die Hand spielt.

Es ist zum vor sich Ausbrechen, daß nicht mit Nachdruck daran gearbeitet wird, Staaten wie Indien oder China davon zu überzeugen, daß der europäische Weg der falsche war und ist und daß man das Ergebnis zutiefst bereut. Denn sollte die Bevölkerung Indiens oder Chinas auch nur in die Nähe unseres energetischen pro Kopf-Verbrauchs kommen, kann man den Laden abschließen oder gleich sprengen. Ein Inder verbraucht aktuell ungefähr 20%, ein Chinese ziemlich genau ein Drittel dessen, was wir uns selbstverständlich genehmigen.

Angesichts solcher Fakten immer noch von Hysterie zu sprechen oder zu schreiben, mag menschlich sein, intelligent ist es keinesfalls.

Reue und Mut ist von der Politik zu fordern - alles andere wird nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu dem Link, das freut mich aber, da kommen etliche Sachen vor, welche ich schon seit längerer Zeit weiss. Richtig schön.
> Übrigens, selbst die maßgeblichen Leute vom PIK geben ja zu, dass man die Temperatur von 1850 nicht genaus weiss. Was ja klar ist, wenn man die damaligen Gegebenheiten berücksichtigt. Da braucht man kein Akademiker zu sein, da genügt gesunder Meschenverstand.
> ...


Wie oft hat man dir bereits erklärt, daß der Basiswert sekundär ist, wenn manicht die Veränderung absolut beziffern kann?

[Edit Mod]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Der Ruf nach mehr Technik läßt mich ein ums andere Mal schmunzeln. Wird gerade auch hier versucht, aus einer rundherum misslichen Lage maximalen Profit zu generieren? Ist denn wirklich immer noch nicht begriffen worden, daß ein "Weiter so!" zur aktuellen Lage geführt hat?
> 
> AKK laviert neuerdings über eine Abwrackprämie auf alte Heizungen, Laschet über die Wichtigkeit des Waldes - geflissentlich übersehend, daß seine Parteifreundin maßgeblich an der MERCOSUR-Ausgestaltung beteiligt war, die dem Führer am Amazonas bzgl. seiner Regenwaldabholzung alle Karten in die Hand spielt.
> 
> ...



Von der Leyen hat doch bereits angekündigt,  das der Kampf gegen den klimawandel sehr teuer würde jederzeit das die Wirtschaft das Geld erstmal verdienen müsse.......


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

In der Tat ein Trauerspiel, daß da offensichtlich immer noch das entscheidende Gen fehlt, was erkennen läßt, daß nicht Kämpfen um ein Vielfaches teurer würde!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> In der Tat ein Trauerspiel, daß da offensichtlich immer noch das entscheidende Gen fehlt, was erkennen läßt, daß nicht Kämpfen um ein Vielfaches teurer würde!



Hallo,

bei manchen scheint das Gen zu fehlen, welches erkennen läßt, dass die Menschheit gegen den Klimawandel nichts tun kann. Geht nun mal nicht. Genau so wenig wie wir das Wetter bestimmen können. Dazu sind wir ein paar Nummern zu klein.
Die momentanen angedachten "Maßnahmen" lassen mich irgendwie an den Ablasshandeln vor 500 Jahren denken.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gerd II (11. August 2019)

Mal abgesehen von Euren kleinen Streitigkeiten, war es doch interessant (gestern in den Nachrichten), das in Zeiten, wo Klimawandel so groß geschrieben wird, die Grünen im letzten Jahr von allen Parteien die meisten Flugkilometer hatten. Wo fängt der Kampf gegen den Klimawandel an?
Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Spruch: Wasser predigen und Wein trinken.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## alexpp (11. August 2019)

Die Greta radelt vermutlich auch nicht zum Papst und Co.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nach einer Stunde "National Geographic" halten sich Menschen deinesgleichen auch für die nächsten Naturwissenschaftler.



Es ist völlig unerheblich, wofür ich mich halte - vielleicht bin ich sogar einer - ging es doch um die Gesellschaft, in der ich mich befinde, um sonst nichts. 




Gerd II schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von Euren kleinen Streitigkeiten, war es doch interessant (gestern in den Nachrichten), das in Zeiten, wo Klimawandel so groß geschrieben wird, die Grünen im letzten Jahr von allen Parteien die meisten Flugkilometer hatten. Wo fängt der Kampf gegen den Klimawandel an?
> Das erinnert mich ein wenig an den Spruch: Wasser predigen und Wein trinken.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Das halte ich für einen durchaus berechtigten Einwand! Betrifft es die Inlandsflüge, lohnt allerdings ein zweiter Blick: Diese Flüge finden nämlich leider so oder so statt, einem Linienbusverkehr nicht unähnlich. Ob ein Fahrgast zusteigt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, denn das Ding rollt.

Die Inlandsflüge abzuschaffen oder so teuer zu machen, daß die Passagiere von sich aus auf die Bahn wechseln, sollte das erklärte Ziel sein, finde ich.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die Greta radelt vermutlich auch nicht zum Papst und Co.



Stimmt, sie fährt mit der Bahn.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Wenn alles die, die heute für die Aufklärung reisen, vortragen, demonstrieren nur zu Hause bleiben würden, wäre etwas eingespart, aber überschaubar.  Wenn jeder 10 Menschen dazu bringt auch bewusster zu handeln, stößt das eventuell einen Schneeball an und es wird viel verändert.

Das nennt man Aktivist. Dazu gehört Weitblick.

Wie viel Greta Thunberg schon angestoßen hat, kann man sich kaum vorstellen.

Und es geht nicht allein um das, was heute passiert, es geht vor allem darum, wie wir unsere Zukunft gestalten. 

Und der Weg dahin ist ein Prozess.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Der, der sich das nicht vorstellen kann, kann ihr zuhören - relativ aktuell vor dem Unterhaus des französischen Parlaments.


----------



## Gerd II (11. August 2019)

Frank ,ich gib Dir da voll Recht,
was das Mädel schon angestoßen hat,das sucht seines gleichen.
Nur ich finde die Zukunft fängt heute an und nicht morgen. Sonst könnte man immer wieder  alles auf das ab morgen verschieben.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Ich habe der Greta bis 1:05 min zugehört - damit hab ich mir doch hoffentlich sowas wie ne Absolution verdient, oder?

Nett Mäusken, nett gemeint......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

@Gerd II Heute kann ich für mich weichen stellen und das haben wir. 

Aber die Gesellschaft wird nicht von jetzt auf gleich alles auf den Kopf stellen.

Daher finde ich es besser,  wenn  jeder für sich überlegt was er tun kann und man

Andere Aufgaben sehe ich beim Staat, wenn der staat möchte das mehr Bahn gefahren wird, was sinnvoll wäre, müsste die Bahn modernisiert werden und ob man mit einer Reduktion der Mehrwertsteuer jemand hinter dem Ofen herzlichen kann,  mich würde das nicht überzeugen.  Bahnfahrten müsste preiswert sein, ohne irgendwelche Flausen wie der ursprüglich angedachte Börsengang.

Die Werte müssen sich verschieben.


----------



## Fischer45 (11. August 2019)

Das hört sich alles gut an. Bahn-Busfahren.
Was sollen wir auf dem Land denn machen. Hier fährt vielleicht mal ein Schulbus, und in den Ferien? Als Stadtmensch könnte ich vielleicht auf ein Auto verzichten, hier nicht. Also werden die Landleute wieder die Zeche voll bezahlen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2019)

Ich schmelze dahin, soviel Naivität.

Glaub hier eigentlich irgendjemand, das die Chinesen und Inder sich den Wohlstand nehmen lassen werden, der uns Fett gemacht hat? Wir könnten in Deutschland alle wieder mit der Kutsche reisen, kurz hinter der Grenze interessiert es keine Sau. Der Mensch neigt zu Handlungen, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, nicht im Vorfeld. Ein Säufer setzt erst zum letzten Schluck an der Pulle an, wenn die Leber aus dem Becken springt.

Es ist ja verdammt Süß, die Welt retten zu wollen, nur nimmt niemand diese Ängste außerhalb von Deutschland (deutsche Bürger eingeschlossen) ernst. Selbst wenn Greta noch 100x trommelt, nächstes Jahr jagen wir in den Medien einem neuen Phantom nach. Bankenkrisen, Kriege, Terror, Flüchtlinge, Steuerskandale, Naturkatastrophen und Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Dieser Planet hat erst dann verloren, wenn die Sonne aus ist.

Wovor habt ihr denn Angst? Steigt der Meeresspiegel, kann ich endlich vom Balkon aus Angeln! Die Werte müssen sich tatsächlich verschieben.


----------



## Fruehling (11. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...Aber die Gesellschaft wird nicht von jetzt auf gleich alles auf den Kopf stellen....



Die Befürchtung bleibt, daß sie das ohne Druck von oben auch langfristig nicht tun wird. Ich sehe weit und breit niemand Mehrheitsfähigen in der Politik, der den Mumm hat, sich ehrlich zu machen und halte das für eins der Kernprobleme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles gut an. Bahn-Busfahren.
> Was sollen wir auf dem Land denn machen. Hier fährt vielleicht mal ein Schulbus, und in den Ferien? Als Stadtmensch könnte ich vielleicht auf ein Auto verzichten, hier nicht. Also werden die Landleute wieder die Zeche voll bezahlen!


Auch ich lebe auf dem Dorf mit 40 Einwohnern,  da ist auch nichts mit ÖPNV,  aber wie viel Bürger leben in Städten und wie viel auf Dörfern,  auf dem Land? 

Es geht um Angebote für die Mehrheit und nicht darum die Minderheit zu knechten,  zumal es dort wirtschaftlich nicht abzubilden ist.

Ich fahre meine Bulli und sehe das auch nicht gefährdet.


----------



## geomujo (11. August 2019)

Wir wolllten ja den Grundwasserpegel der einen Station in Bayern im Auge behalten:
https://www.nid.bayern.de/grundwasser/donau_bis_kelheim/kaiserburg-nuernberg-17154/jahresvergleich

Grundwasserstände der letzten Tage
10.08.2019 303,84 43,82 neuer Niedrigstwert 
09.08.2019 303,84 43,82 neuer Niedrigstwert 
08.08.2019 303,85 43,81 sehr niedrig 

Das ist realer Klimawandel.


----------



## Fischer45 (11. August 2019)

Wie eine Frau mal sagte: Wir schaffen das! Wenn ich das aber hier so lese, wie viele unterschiedliche Standpunkte es  gibt, wie sollen sich die Politiker, geschweige die Staaten sich auf etwas einigen. Wer möchte denn schon auf etwas Wohlstand und Luxus verzichten? In unserer heutigen Gesellschaft, denkt doch bloß jeder an sich selbst.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2019)

Für heute ist erstmal genug geschrieben - habt euch ja mal wieder königlich beharkt....

Bevor es hier überhaupt weitergehen kann muss erst tüchtig aufgeräumt werden. 
Das geschieht aber frühestens morgen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. August 2019)

Thread ist wieder offen.
Aber reißt Euch zusammen. Keine persönlichen Anfeindungen hier bitte. Sonst ist es schnell wieder vorbei hier und es gibt Verwarnungen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. August 2019)

@Christian, Dorschbremse: Ich finde es wirklich Klasse, wie sachlich ihr mit solchen hochemotionalen Diskussionen umgeht. Gute Moderation mit Augenmaß


----------



## hans albers (12. August 2019)

moin

bleibt festzuhalten,

es scheint immer noch welche zu geben, die trotz fundierter aussagen von
ca. 90% prozent der wissenschaftler weltweit immer noch
behaupten, das es keinen menschengemachten klimawandel gibt.

was soll man dazu noch sagen ?

das zeithalter des immer "höher , schneller, weiter"
scheint jedoch an einem wendepunkt angekommen zu sein,
denn die aufforstungen und andere zerstörungen werden
die kosten, diese zu verhindern bei weitem übersteigen,
das scheinen jetzt auch langsam einige politiker zu verstehen.

das umdenken wird zwangsweise stattfinden, wenn erst der eigene garten,
oder der heissgeliebte suv davon  betroffen sind.

ach ja, und das thema hat ne ganze menge mit angeln zu tun,
denn durch die erwärmung ändern sich auch die populationen, bzw.
die arten vielfalt , auch im heimschen gewässser.

wer dann zudem auch noch unter diesen vorzeichen
zb in hamburg die weitere ausbaggerung der elbe veranlasst,
der zerstört einen weiteren fluss und seine fauna, aber das nur am rande.


----------



## seppl184 (12. August 2019)

27% würden Grün wählen......67% der Deutschen wollen Frau Merkel als Bundeskanzlerin ......immer mehr arbeiten im Rentenalter weiter weil sie Spass an der Arbeit haben.....usw......

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem von denen 
Wenn die 90% Wissenschaftler auch so zustande kommen, dann Gute Nacht


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. August 2019)

Ihr könnt wählen was ihr wollt - auch die Grünen sind von der Wirtschaft durchwurmt! 
Solang Wirtschaftsinteressen unbedingten Vorrang haben, wird mit den Klimaaktivisten Schlitten gefahren.... 

Ich arbeite gern mit Versinnbildlichung..... Mittermaier spielt das Stuntdouble für G. Thunberg


----------



## Fruehling (12. August 2019)

Alles richtig, nur wähle ich im Zweifel das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Ich glaube bei Zeit.de habe ich eine Analyse gelesen - wenn das grüne Programm 1zu1 umgesetzt werden würde, würde sich nicht so viel ändern (ich glaube der Artikel hieß grüner Schein), aber ich traue mich nicht dass zu posten weil es allgemeinpolitisch ist und hier ein angelforum mit sehr humorbefreiten Mods ( :-*) ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Zeit.de habe ich eine Analyse gelesen - wenn das grüne Programm 1zu1 umgesetzt werden würde, würde sich nicht so viel ändern (ich glaube der Artikel hieß grüner Schein), aber ich traue mich nicht dass zu posten weil es allgemeinpolitisch ist und hier ein angelforum mit sehr humorbefreiten Mods ( :-*) ist



Grüner Schein?  Dann war der über den Söder.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Alles richtig, nur wähle ich im Zweifel das kleinste Übel.



Ich würd nu gern was von Brösel posten, wo WERNER hypothetisch drei Hundehaufen unterschiedlicher Konsistenz zur Wahl gestellt hat - den man dann essen würde /sollte /müsste.....


Find ich aber grad nicht - Sorry 
Die derzeitige Parteienlandschaft stellt sich mir ähnlich dar - im Hinterkopf lauern Opas und Vattas Phrasen...

-Wer nicht wählt, wählt automatisch die CDU
-Wer nicht wählt, wählt derzeit Rechts
-Wer nicht wählt, ist Anarchist

Wat macht er nu, der nicht so dumm ist - einfach "Protest" zu wählen?

Bitte wissenschaftlich antworten - den Stammtischkram kenn ich schon und lehne ihn ab!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf den Klimawandel muss Technik sein und nicht Rückschritt.



Ich sage weder noch. Technischer „Fortschritt“ wird es erstmal nur geben um Märkte zu schaffen und Geld damit zu verdienen. Dies überdeckt allerdings viele Probleme und vor allem die Lösungen. Als Beispiel sei hier die Landwirtschaft genannt, was wird da rumoptimiert. Die Folgen sind kaputte Böden, Artensterben, Landraub und unberechenbare Genmanipulationen wohin man schaut. Das alles ohne, dass wir zu wenig Nahrungsmittel hätten um die Welt zu ernähren und noch viel wichtiger es hungern trotzdem 1 Milliarde Menschen.
Für mich bleibt es ein gesellschaftspolitisches Problem und kein technisches. Die Ressourcen werden eben einfach nicht gerecht genutzt und verteilt sondern für die Mehrung von Privatvermögen ausgebeutet. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass solange Volkswirtschaften miteinander konkurrieren sich dies auch nicht ändern wird aber technischer Fortschritt ist kein Allheilmittel, da gehört einiges mehr dazu.


----------



## hans albers (12. August 2019)

seppl184 schrieb:


> 27% würden Grün wählen......67% der Deutschen wollen Frau Merkel als Bundeskanzlerin ......immer mehr arbeiten im Rentenalter weiter weil sie Spass an der Arbeit haben.....usw......
> 
> Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem von denen
> Wenn die 90% Wissenschaftler auch so zustande kommen, dann Gute Nacht



toller beitrag und argumentativ voll überzeugend..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich würd nu gern was von Brösel posten, wo WERNER hypothetisch drei Hundehaufen unterschiedlicher Konsistenz zur Wahl gestellt hat - den man dann essen würde /sollte /müsste.....
> 
> 
> Find ich aber grad nicht - Sorry
> ...



Ick nehme dann lieber die Finger in die Wunde Leger.


----------



## Fruehling (12. August 2019)

Ich hätte es nicht treffender formulieren können, bastido... 

Hier noch was von M.S.: https://www.freitag.de/autoren/der-...1g_5PXv0W-Gaps1_aYJ3IoO6nSZs7usItqlpM0FGe0vuI


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Grüner Schein?  Dann war der über den Söder.


https://www.zeit.de/2019/33/gruene-grundsatzprogramm-klimaschutz-tierschutz-robert-habeck 
da du Ungläubiger Thomas!

Wobei - der Söder ist doch ein Grüner, oder?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich würd nu gern was von Brösel posten, wo WERNER hypothetisch drei Hundehaufen unterschiedlicher Konsistenz zur Wahl gestellt hat - den man dann essen würde /sollte /müsste.....
> 
> 
> Find ich aber grad nicht - Sorry
> ...


Ich habe bei BuTaWa Die PARTEI gewählt. Nicht weil sie so lustig sind sondern weil auch meine linksgrünversifften Freunde mir tierisch auf die Cojones gehen.

SPD? - zu sehr damit beschäftigt sich abzuwickeln und ansonsten einen auf spargrüne zu machen
Die Linke? - Wagenknecht. Da ich genug Verwandtschaft auf Reise im Archipel GULAG hatte sind ihre Stalinismus verharmlosenden Sätze unerträglich für mich 
Die Grünen - kochen auch nur mit ganz lauwarmem Wasser (spart Strom!) Ubd ich habe eine starke Abneigung gegen Menschen, die mich ernährungstechnisch bevormunden wollen- und der Rest hat mich auch nicht überzeugt. Aber: lasst uns mit den Jägern zusammen tun und den Laden Waldgrün machen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Zeit.de habe ich eine Analyse gelesen - wenn das grüne Programm 1zu1 umgesetzt werden würde, würde sich nicht so viel ändern (ich glaube der Artikel hieß grüner Schein), aber ich traue mich nicht dass zu posten weil es allgemeinpolitisch ist und hier ein angelforum mit sehr humorbefreiten Mods ( :-*) ist



Ich glaube, das der Zulauf zu den grünen das zukünftige Programm verändern wird. Ebenso wie die fff Einfluß darauf haben. Ich bin wahrlich kein langjähriger Grünenwähler, die sind mir eigentlich viel zu wirtschaftsliberal,  aber der Umgang nach der Wahl,  die Auswertungen und Schlüsse,  die gezogen wurden, das waren Offenbarungseide die dort abgeliefert wurden, bestätigten meine Entscheidung.


----------



## Bertone (12. August 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich würd nu gern was von Brösel posten, wo WERNER hypothetisch drei Hundehaufen unterschiedlicher Konsistenz zur Wahl gestellt hat - den man dann essen würde /sollte /müsste.....
> 
> 
> Find ich aber grad nicht - Sorry
> ...



Ha, Werner, das waren Zeiten!

Jup, die Krux, die sich vermutlich nicht wird auflösen lassen, weil wir Teil eines Systems sind, das entsprechend definierter Regeln, auch wenn sie alle noch längst nicht vollständig verstanden und/oder erkannt sind, operiert und eben auch jedes Individuum, Menschenmassen umso mehr, im Verhalten davon bestimmt werden. Wir stehen da nicht 'darüber, insbesondere nicht als Menge, und sind somit nicht in der Lage als Teil des Systems dieses zu kontrollieren. Die Beispiele sind Legion, nur 2 davon:
Beispiel IQ Tests (mag man davon halten was man will): Interessant daran ist, dass die Resultate regelmäßig umso schlechter ausfallen je mehr Individuen diesen Test gemeinsam bearbeiten. 
Beispiel Strassenverkehr, wir wissen seit über 25 Jahren, dass der Verkehr nach gasdynamischen und quantenthermodynamischen Gesetzen abläuft, hat mit dem Individualverhalten absolut nichts zu tun - die Ulmer Physiker waren die ersten mit ihren Untersuchungen zum Verkehr auf der A7, machte ziemliche Wellen und wurde natürlich überprüft und zwischenzeitlich vielfach bestätigt.
Konsequenz ist, der 'Mensch' müsste sich folgt man diesen Erkenntnissen von den Grundlagen seiner puren Existenz entkoppeln, um tatsächlich erfolgversprechend steuernd eingreifen zu können. Geht das überhaupt, ich denke nicht. Möglich? Ja, aber eben sehr unwahrscheinlich. Bliebe als letztes Mittel also nackter Zwang, der ist in der Natur weit verbreitet, nachgerade essentiell, weil jeder Regelmechanismus letztendlich Zwang bedeutet. Oder um auf das Wahlverhalten zurück zu kommen: Komplette Wahlverweigerung, als Weckruf sozusagen. Ist das realistisch - natürlich nicht, Menschenmassen sind viel zu leicht manipulierbar, als dass individuelle Ansätze Resultate hervorbringen könnten.


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2019)

Kommen wir doch lieber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema - der aktuellen Naturklatastrophe namens Dürre und die Folgen

In Deutschland sieht Klimawandel dann so aus:
https://www.mdr.de/thueringen/mitte...-land/kein-wasser-ilm-fluss-buchfart-100.html
https://www.mdr.de/thueringen/mitte...kranichfeld-buchfart-oettern-trocken-100.html
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/kloetze/ohrefische-trockenen-12901030.html
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/trockenheit-wenn-keine-baechlein-mehr-fliessen
https://www.lr-online.de/lausitz/el...schaften-in-lindena-und-thalberg_aid-44656903

Und ich könnte noch hunderte weitere Links gleichen Kalibers posten. Und einige haben den Schuss wohl immer noch nicht gehört und üben sich in Angst persönlich in Verantwortung genommen zu werden, was z.B. Lebensstil u.Ä. angeht.
Alleine das vierte Bild der Bilderreihe aus Apolda, da kommt man sich wieder wie in diesem Klima-Öko-Sci-Fi Film 'Crash 2030' von 1994 vor. Genau solche Szenarien wurden da, mittels für damalige Verhältnisse aufwendigen Computeranimationen, an die Wand geworfen. Und nun ist es Realität. Ach übrigens - der damalige fiktive Chefankläger, der die politisch Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft ziehen wollte war kein geringerer als Ulrich von Heesen ;-)
ab Minute 5:15




Seen verschwinden: 1:34
Waldsterben: 9:19 - tausche 'Hochschwarzwald' gegen 'Harz' und du hast annähernd ein reales Bild in 2019
Das sieht bildhaft dann so aus: https://www.spiegel.de/video/waldst...-hat-katastrophale-folgen-video-99028976.html
10:53 Teuteburger Wald -> ersetze gegen 'halb Brandenburg'
11:57 - Das PIK ein schönes Beispiel für zeitlich verzögerte Rückkopplungs- und natürliche Puffermechanismen
13:10 - ersetze 'Rhein' gegen 'Elbe'
13:55 - Schifffahrt auf dem Rhein bricht zusammen https://www.welt.de/newsticker/bloo...ffahrt-koennte-erneut-eingestellt-werden.html
15:25 Rekordhitze in Frankreich mit Rationierung von Wasser - Realität in 2019 siehe: https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute-in-europa/frankreich-leidet-unter-trockenheit-100.html

Und so weiter und so weiter - n paar Prognosen waren quatsch - vor allem die sozialen Folgen. Da wurde noch ein Volk postuliert, dass sich dagegen wehrt, unter Anderem eben auch mit der Klage gegen die Verantwortlichen. Der Film ist einzeithistorisches Dokument, dass seine eigentliche Bedeutung erst noch entfaltet. Drum ist es so wichtig, sich an solche mitllerweile 25 Jahre alten Dokumente zu erinnern und sie als Mahnmal zu  betrachten. Und DANN könnt ihr eure Wahlentscheidung treffen!


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2019)

Um's mal zusammenzufassen: der EU-Staatsanwalt erhebt Anklage nach §26 der europäischen Verfassung - 'Verbrechen gegen die Zukunft'

Okay, ich würd's etwas anders ausdrücken und es auf Umwelt/Klima einschränken - ob auf Technologie oder Kriegsführung auch - das sollen andere berantworten. In jedem Fall fehlt es derzeit an einem effektiven Strafrechtsparagraphen zur Verfolgung von politischen und wirtschaftlichen Verantwortlichkeiten im Sinne des durch den Menschen verursachten klimatischen Wandels.

Erster Schritt wäre müsste also erstmal sein, einen entsprechenden Strafrechtsparagraphen EU-weit zu formulieren. Dann solle er auch rückwirkend seine Wirkung entfalten - es nutzt nichts, wenn damit die eigentlichen Verantwortlichen der Vergangenheit dann unegschoren davonkommen. Es muss dann auch diejenigen treffen, die es zu treffen hat.

Also liebe Fridays-For-Future Aktivisten: Formuliert einen Strafrechtsanpruch der sich gegen EURE Zukunft richtet und klagt sie endlich an


----------



## geomujo (12. August 2019)

Minute 19:45 im Film: Lüchow-Dannenberg
Versteppung 2015 nach jahrelanger Dürre mit Grundwasserspiegelabsenkung - Wasserrationierung - Bewässerungsverbot in der Landwirtschaft
klingt ganz nach 2019 oder war's 2018?
Danach im Film paar Jahre später Versorgungsengpässe durch weltweite Versorgungsstörungen beim Getreide.

Fast alle Prognosen trafen mehr oder weniger 1:1 zu. Wieviel CO2 hat Deutschland seit dem Film emmitiert? jährlich ~ 1000 Mio Tonnen - also eine Gigatonne pro Jahr - 25 Gt CO2 insgesamt seit dem Film. Wieviel darf noch ausgestoßen werden um das 1,5 Grad-Ziel zu erreichen?
1,5 Grad wäre erreicht wenn kumulativ seit der Industrialisierung insgesamt 1300 Gigatonnen CO2 ausgestoßen würden. Aktuell stehen wir bei 634 Gigatonnen. Das wären dann knapp 5 Prozent am CO2 Gesamtvolumen für das alleine Deutschland seit dem Film verantwortlich ist. Ein Großteil der Amtszeit fällt auf welche verantwortliche Person zurück?!

Schluss mit dem Gefasel - hier müssen eindeutig welche in den Knast!


----------



## Wollebre (13. August 2019)

kann das nicht beurteilen, aber auch ganz interessant zu lesen:

http://kaltesonne.de/der-meeresspiegel-steigt-seit-15-000-jahren/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. August 2019)

Kälte Sonne veröffentlicht einen Beitrag von Kälte Sonne, das riecht schon nach einer fundierten Darstellung. Man nehme drei Fakten ein Pfund verdrehte dazu rühre ordentlich um und verteile das Opium unter denen die an Fakten nicht interessiert sind. 

Besser liest man in alten Märchen, da ist auch viel fabuliertes enthalten, aber am Ende gibt's wenigstens noch eine Moral aus der  Geschichte.


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Gefasel - hier müssen eindeutig welche in den Knast!



Danach gibt's keinen wählbaren mehr. 



geomujo schrieb:


> Und DANN könnt ihr eure Wahlentscheidung treffen!


----------



## seppl184 (13. August 2019)

Auch interessant......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. August 2019)

Manche hier geteilten Videos sind einem Offenbarungseid gleich zu setzen und die Begeisterung mit der diese geteilt werden lässt mich schauder.


----------



## Bertone (13. August 2019)

Wollebre schrieb:


> kann das nicht beurteilen, aber auch ganz interessant zu lesen:
> 
> http://kaltesonne.de/der-meeresspiegel-steigt-seit-15-000-jahren/



Ist sicherlich erstmal ernstzunehmen, das sind keine Schlafmützen und müsste man sich genauer ansehen, was ich nicht getan habe. Ein Faktor für aktuell relativ moderaten Anstieg könnte bspw. in der Dichteanomalität von Wasser zu finden sein. D.h. der Anstieg durch abschmelzendes Eis wäre dann wenigstens teilweise durch die Dichtezunahme in Richtung 4°C erklärbar, ob das so ist, keine Ahnung, dazu brauchte man quantitative Daten, um ein bißchen rechnen zu können. Wenn es so wäre, würde es sich allerdings nur um einen Verzögerungseffekt handeln, der später umso effektiver zu einem beschleunigten Anstieg führen würde, dann nämlich wenn die Netto-Temperaturzunahme über die gesamte Wassersäule nicht mehr von abschmelzenden Eismassen und der dadurch bedingten Dichtezunahme kompensiert würde.

Dazu sollte man sich aber zusätzlich die Veröffentlichungen des AWI und die Eiskarten, sowie deren Entwicklung über die letzten Jahrzehnte beim AWI-Ableger Meereisportal.de ansehen.

@seppl184
Der Rainer Rupp ist nicht wirklich ernstzunehmen, was mir an dem Youtube-Video wieder einmal mißfällt: keine Quellenangaben, damit man sich das mal ohne große Sucherei ansehen könnte.

Das ist vergleichbar mit Verweisen auf Prof. Nir Shaviv, als 'Kronzeuge' für einen Klimawandel ohne jedes menschliches Zutun: Zitat aus den Abstracts einer Veröffentlichung von ihm aus 2011, zu finden hier - https://doi.org/10.1016/j.asr.2011.10.009
"We also show that a non-thermal solar component is necessarily present, indicating that the total solar contribution to the 20th century global warming, of Δ_T_solar = 0.27 ± 0.07 °C, is much larger than can be expected from variation in the total solar irradiance alone. However, we also find that the largest contribution to the 20th century warming comes from anthropogenic sources, with Δ_T_man = 0.42 ± 0.11 °C."

Also etwa 42% Menschen gemacht. Inwiefern er das über die letzten Jahre relativiert hat und diese dann auch fundiert befunden sind, kann ich aktuell nicht festlegen, dazu müsste man etwas tiefer einsteigen und seine weiteren Veröffentlichungen ansehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2019)

Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Beitrag gefunden.
Anscheinend verdienen manche mit dem Klimahype viel Geld und besonders Gretchen hilft dabei:

https://www.gmx.net/magazine/panorama/dubiose-geschaefte-greta-thunberg-33928184


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. August 2019)

Der Apfel ... und früh übt sich wer mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommen will. Vor ein paar Wochen war das alles noch VT für die üblichen Naivlinge.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Viel sinnvoller wäre gewesen, wenn Herr Weimer nicht zum wiederholten Male versuchen würde, sich durchs Schüren von Sozialneid zu profilieren, sondern aufzeigt, wo während der ganzen Zeit immer noch auf den Schultern kommender Generationen Geld gedruckt wird!

Ziemlich billige Nummer, wie ich finde...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. August 2019)

Was ich mich wirklich frage ist, ganz unabhängig von menschengemachtem Klimawandel oder nicht, ist hier irgendwer tatsächlich gegen möglichst nachhaltiges Wirtschaften und gerechten, schonenden Umgang mit endlichen Ressourcen?
Kann man eine, auch heute schon, völlig unnötige Ressourcenverschwendung und Umweltzerstörung im großen Stil zur Mehrung des schnödem Mammons in privaten Händen wirklich gutheißen?
Wenn ich die Herausforderungen die auf die Menschheit zukommen anschaue, dann weiß ich ohne groß darüber nachdenken zu müssen, dass wir jegliche Ressource brauchen werden um diese zu bewältigen. Und wenn ich daran glauben würde, dass wir eigentlich wegen Sonnenzyklen oder sonst was vor einer neuen Eiszeit stehen, selbst dann könnte man sich nur wünschen noch möglichst viele Ressourcen nutzen zu können um es zumindest zu Hause schön warm zu haben.
Die entscheidende Frage ist doch nicht wem nützt eine nachhaltige Wirtschaft, denn das ist erst einmal generell positiv, sondern wem nützt es, dass dies nicht so ist? Da komme ich dann zu dem Ergebnis, dass die 2Mio € die ein schwedischer Unternehmer im Namen Gretas einsammelt tatsächlich lächerlich sind gegen alles was auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit und vor allem zukünftiger Generationen so mit den endlichen Rohstoffen dieser Erde angestellt wird.
Über die Wege dorthin kann man sicher vortrefflich streiten und muss es sicher auch bei der Mannigfaltigkeit der Herausforderungen aber sich grundsätzlich dagegen zu wehren erschließt sich mir nicht.
Und ja, ich bin auch skeptisch, dass es gelingt. Warum kann man ja hier u.a. nachlesen.


----------



## Damyl (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller wäre gewesen, wenn Herr Weimer nicht zum wiederholten Male versuchen würde, sich durchs Schüren von Sozialneid zu profilieren, sondern aufzeigt, wo während der ganzen Zeit immer noch auf den Schultern kommender Generationen Geld gedruckt wird!
> 
> Ziemlich billige Nummer, wie ich finde...


Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach einen Artikel darüber verfassen, ohne damit den von dir genannten Sozialneid zu erwecken ?
Sobald jemand Geld mit etwas verdient, kann man doch immer automatisch mit dem Argument Sozialneid kommen


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Was ich mich wirklich frage ist, ganz unabhängig von menschengemachtem Klimawandel oder nicht, ist hier irgendwer tatsächlich gegen möglichst nachhaltiges Wirtschaften und gerechten, schonenden Umgang mit endlichen Ressourcen?
> Kann man eine, auch heute schon, völlig unnötige Ressourcenverschwendung und Umweltzerstörung im großen Stil zur Mehrung des schnödem Mammons in privaten Händen wirklich gutheißen?
> Wenn ich die Herausforderungen die auf die Menschheit zukommen anschaue, dann weiß ich ohne groß darüber nachdenken zu müssen, dass wir jegliche Ressource brauchen werden um diese zu bewältigen. Und wenn ich daran glauben würde, dass wir eigentlich wegen Sonnenzyklen oder sonst was vor einer neuen Eiszeit stehen, selbst dann könnte man sich nur wünschen noch möglichst viele Ressourcen nutzen zu können um es zumindest zu Hause schön warm zu haben.
> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch nicht wem nützt eine nachhaltige Wirtschaft, denn das ist erst einmal generell positiv, sondern wem nützt es, dass dies nicht so ist? Da komme ich dann zu dem Ergebnis, dass die 2Mio € die ein schwedischer Unternehmer im Namen Gretas einsammelt tatsächlich lächerlich sind gegen alles was auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit und vor allem zukünftiger Generationen so mit den endlichen Rohstoffen dieser Erde angestellt wird.
> Über die Wege dorthin kann man sicher vortrefflich streiten und muss es sicher auch bei der Mannigfaltigkeit der Herausforderungen aber sich grundsätzlich dagegen zu wehren erschließt sich mir nicht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend jemand hier gegen umweltschonendes und nachhaltiges Leben und Wirtschaften ist.

Differenzen gibt es höchstens dabei, wie man dieses Ziel sinnvoll erreicht.

Die Klimadiskussion ist dabei nur ein Teilaspekt, der unabhängig von den Ursachen zu sehr gehyped wird. Schön, wenn dadurch mehr Leute auf das Thema insgesamt aufmerksam geworden sind, aber langsam sollte man wieder anfangen logisch zu denken und die richtigen Schritte gehen. Und, vorweg genommen, DDR 2.0 ist nicht der richtige Schritt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. August 2019)

Unsere Gesellschaft fusst auf wirtschaftlichen handeln,  ich finde es daher amüsant,  wenn hier auf eine Gruppe hingewiesen wird, die genau diesem Handlungsmuster  auch folgt.

Es war aber nur eine Frage der Zeit,  bis diese passiert und war schon immer so. 

1. Versuche deinen Gegner zu besiegen 
2. kannst du ihn nicht besiegen, versuche dich zu verbünden
3. Will er sich nicht verbünden, streuen Zweifel,  diskreditiere ihn.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Damyl schrieb:


> Wie sollte man deiner Meinung nach einen Artikel darüber verfassen, ohne damit den von dir genannten Sozialneid zu erwecken ?
> Sobald jemand Geld mit etwas verdient, kann man doch immer automatisch mit dem Argument Sozialneid kommen



Im Grunde habe ich es schon angedeutet: Stellt man eine Relation zwischen den Unsummen, die Tag für Tag mit fossilen Energieträgern verdient werden und den im Artikel erwähnten "Gewinnen" her, liegt der Fokus ganz automatisch dort, wo er hingehört.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> ...Die Klimadiskussion ist dabei nur ein Teilaspekt, der unabhängig von den Ursachen zu sehr gehyped wird....



Wer legt das fest? Aus meiner Sicht ist es noch viel zu still!




Nemo schrieb:


> ...Schön, wenn dadurch mehr Leute auf das Thema insgesamt aufmerksam geworden sind, aber langsam sollte man wieder anfangen logisch zu denken und die richtigen Schritte gehen. Und, vorweg genommen, DDR 2.0 ist nicht der richtige Schritt.



Außer dir spricht niemand von DDR 2.0 und was wären die richtigen Schritte?


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer legt das fest? Aus meiner Sicht ist es noch viel zu still!
> 
> Außer dir spricht niemand von DDR 2.0 und was wären die richtigen Schritte?



Ich denke, das haben wir oft genug besprochen.

Ich gebe dir aber gerne noch mal ein paar Beispiele:

- Enteignungen von Wirtschaftsunternehmen sind DDR 2.0, no go.

- Die viel zu teuren, unflexiblen und unzuverlässigen öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel nur dadurch zu fördern, dass man alles andere noch teurer macht, no go.

- Zu denken, dass man mit einer Mehrwertsteuererhöhung auf Rindfleisch den Fleischkonsum einschränken und die Haltungsbedingungen der Tiere verbessern würde, anstatt bei den Ursachen anzusetzen, no go
(hierzu ein kleiner Umsetzungshinweis: andere Vorschriften bzgl. Haltungsbedingungen, Importbestimmungen, Kennzeichnung etc. würden ebenfalls den Preis erhöhen, aber bereits VORHER den gewünschten Effekt erzielen, aber das ist den ungelernten Politikfiguren bestimmter Parteien zu kompliziert)

-  etc. etc.

Du bist also echt der Meinung, dass ICH jetzt die Lösungen ausarbeiten soll, während es sich die hochbezahlten Politiker (die Farben darf man sich dazudenken, wers nicht kapiert sollte Wahlverbot kriegen) und ihre Experten einfach machen und nach irgendwelchen dämlichen Preiserhöhungen schreien?

...wenn du eine Denksportaufgabe möchtest, noch ein komplizierteres Problem: was ist aus deiner Sicht besser: Brennstoffzellenantrieb mit importiertem Wasserstoff aus regenerativen Quellen, oder vor Ort (mit nur teilweise regenerativ erzeugtem Strom aufzuladende) bereits bauartbedingt umweltschädliche Batterien mit besserem Wirkungsgrad?
Das ist etwas vereinfacht, nicht alle Facetten beleuchtet, aber es ist eigentlich keine unlösbare Aufgabe, das objektiv und prognostisch zumindest für die nächsten 20 Jahre vorauszusehen.
Muss das auch ich machen?


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> ...Du bist also echt der Meinung, dass ICH jetzt die Lösungen ausarbeiten soll, während es sich die hochbezahlten Politiker (die Farben darf man sich dazudenken, wers nicht kapiert sollte Wahlverbot kriegen) und ihre Experten einfach machen und nach irgendwelchen dämlichen Preiserhöhungen schreien?
> 
> ...wenn du eine Denksportaufgabe möchtest, noch ein komplizierteres Problem: was ist aus deiner Sicht besser: Brennstoffzellenantrieb mit importiertem Wasserstoff aus regenerativen Quellen, oder vor Ort (mit nur teilweise regenerativ erzeugtem Strom aufzuladende) bereits bauartbedingt umweltschädliche Batterien mit besserem Wirkungsgrad?
> Das ist etwas vereinfacht, nicht alle Facetten beleuchtet, aber es ist eigentlich keine unlösbare Aufgabe, das objektiv und prognostisch zumindest für die nächsten 20 Jahre vorauszusehen.
> Muss das auch ich machen?



Wer die richtigen Schritte einfordert, sollte wissen, wie diese aussehen, oder?

Bzgl. der angeblich regenerativen Antriebe halte ich beide "Lösungen" für Käse, zumal es überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, mit welchem Antrieb der gemeine Autofahrer im Stau steht. Es gilt, durch intelligente Lösungen die Menge der Autos zu reduzieren und den ÖPNV zu revolutionieren.

Noch ein paar Gedanken zu den Wasserstoffantrieben: Hochproblematisch, weil hochreaktiv in Verbindung mit 700 bar Druck - das sind fahrende Cruise Missiles! Von den Transportern, die den Wasserstoff unter denselben Bedingungen zu den Tankstellen bringen müssen, ganz zu schweigen. Passiert da was innerorts, fliegen wahrscheinlich ganze Stadtteile in die Luft...


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wer die richtigen Schritte einfordert, sollte wissen, wie diese aussehen, oder?
> 
> Bzgl. der angeblich regenerativen Antriebe halte ich beide "Lösungen" für Käse, zumal es überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, mit welchem Antrieb der gemeine Autofahrer im Stau steht. Es gilt, durch intelligente Lösungen die Menge der Autos zu reduzieren und den ÖPNV zu revolutionieren.
> 
> Noch ein paar Gedanken zu den Wasserstoffantrieben: Hochproblematisch, weil hochreaktiv in Verbindung mit 700 bar Druck - das sind fahrende Cruise Missiles! Von den Transportern, die den Wasserstoff unter denselben Bedingungen zu den Tankstellen bringen müssen, ganz zu schweigen. Passiert da was innerorts, fliegen wahrscheinlich ganze Stadtteile in die Luft...



Wenn man nur noch "richtige schritte" (in der zukunft) einfordern darf, die bereits jetzt forschungs- und entwicklungstechnisch fertig sind, dann wird der kreis der sprach- und wahlberechtigten sehr klein. das muss dann wohl auch der grund sein, warum bestimmte parteien nur am geldsäckel anderer ziehen wollen. ist so schön einfach, man muss nichts können.

Ich habe auch nicht einer lösung den vorzug gegeben, sondern thematisiert, dass die aktuell diskutierten alternativen zu herkömmlichen Antrieben mal einer genaueren Betrachtung unterzogen werden sollten, was selbstverständlich mehr als nur ein paar Teilaspekte umfasst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. August 2019)

https://m.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/n...er-steigende-methan-emissionen-a-1281900.html

Klingt sehr plausibel. 

Und dann bitte hiermit in Verbindung bringen, weil die Backups der Windräder ja irgendwie mit Gas versorgt werden müssen: 
https://w3.windmesse.de/windenergie...-lng-terminal-bundesrat-usa-gas-kosten-burger

Alles gaga.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

@Nemo Du erkennst das Problem?

Man kann sehr wohl feststellen, daß etwas falsch läuft, ohne Alternativen parat zu haben. Fordert man richtige Schritte, weiß man, wie die auszusehen haben oder man verweist auf Fachleute, die das wissen. Das tust Du aus welchem Grund nicht?


@Naturliebhaber Es ist höchste Zeit für richtig gute Stromspeicher! Dann sind genügend Windkraft- und PV-Anlagen auch grundlastfähig... 

Apropos: Was gibts Neues von Desertec?


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @Nemo Du erkennst das Problem?
> 
> Man kann sehr wohl feststellen, daß etwas falsch läuft, ohne Alternativen parat zu haben. Fordert man richtige Schritte, weiß man, wie die auszusehen haben oder man verweist auf Fachleute, die das wissen. Das tust Du aus welchem Grund nicht?
> 
> ...



Wahnsinn.... wo sind denn DEINE fertigen Lösungen?

Zitat Frühling: "ES IST HÖCHSTE ZEIT FÜR RICHTIG GUTE STROMSPEICHER... DANN..."

Und? Wo sind sie? Zeig mal!!

Kapierst du das echt nicht, dass Deine Vorhaltungen dich selbst betreffen oder ist das deine Absicht, hier einfach nur zu Trollen?!?

Ernsthaft, gibt es keine anderen themenbezogenen Foren, wo du dich austoben kannst? Ich finde das Thema für ein Angelforum langsam echt überreizt.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Es ist höchste Zeit für richtig gute Stromspeicher, bedeutet nicht, daß es sie schon bezahlbar gibt. Du korrelierst falsch, Nemo.


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Es ist höchste Zeit für richtig gute Stromspeicher, bedeutet nicht, daß es sie schon bezahlbar gibt. Du korrelierst falsch, Nemo.





Richtig. Es ist auch Zeit für umweltneutrale Batterien. Gibts auch noch nicht. Und jetzt?

Alter Schwede........


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2019)

Lass uns erstmal mit sicheren Akkus anfangen.... oder zumindest solchen, die mit verhältnismäßigen Mitteln gelöscht werden können....

Siehe Fahrzeugbatterien....oder Powerbanks


----------



## torstenhtr (14. August 2019)

Ich kenne mich in der Hinsicht ganz gut aus, Lithium-Batterien sind schon deutlich sicherer geworden, z.B. Panasonic hat hier sehr viel weiterentwickelt. Das Hauptproblem ist eher die Gewinnung des Rohstoffs, das ist eine gewaltige Umweltsauerei. Zudem ist die CO2-Gesamtbilanz eines solchen Fahrzeugs nicht gerade berauschend.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Richtig. Es ist auch Zeit für umweltneutrale Batterien. Gibts auch noch nicht. Und jetzt?...



Forschungsgelder rein und alle drauf! Was sonst?
Auch das ist übrigens wissenschaftlicher Konsens.

Was sind deine richtigen Schritte?


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Forschungsgelder rein und alle drauf! Was sonst?
> Auch das ist übrigens wissenschaftlicher Konsens.
> 
> Was sind deine richtigen Schritte?



Forschungsgelder rein und drauf. Aber nicht blind auf einen Bereich, sondern alle Optionen und dann objektiv vergleichen.

...aber du weißt ja schon vorher, was richtig ist.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Forschungsgelder rein und drauf. Aber nicht blind auf einen Bereich, sondern alle Optionen und dann objektiv vergleichen.
> 
> ...aber du weißt ja schon vorher, was richtig ist.



Längst geschehen oder was verstehst Du unter einem wissenschaftlichen Konsens?


----------



## Nemo (14. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Längst geschehen oder was verstehst Du unter einem wissenschaftlichen Konsens?


Ein Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Zukunftstechnologien mit Umweltweltverträglichkeitsstudien und dein Stromspeicher hat gewonnen und deckt alle Einsatzgebiete ab? Zeig her.

...vielleicht besser per PM, damit ich zuerst reich werde.


----------



## Fruehling (14. August 2019)

@torstenhtr Weißt Du hierüber was zu berichten?

https://industrie.de/top-list/entwicklung-und-industrialisierung-grosstechnischer-stromspeicher/


----------



## Nemo (15. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> @torstenhtr Weißt Du hierüber was zu berichten?
> 
> https://industrie.de/top-list/entwicklung-und-industrialisierung-grosstechnischer-stromspeicher/



aha. also wieder nur heiße luft. schade, die chance für mich, reich zu werden, war zum greifen nah, so wie bei meinem letzten lottoschein für nen 5er.

Wissenschaftlicher Konsens.... du bist schon ein kleiner Schlingel.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich der unterschiedlichen Zukunftstechnologien mit Umweltweltverträglichkeitsstudien und dein Stromspeicher hat gewonnen und deckt alle Einsatzgebiete ab? Zeig her.
> 
> ...vielleicht besser per PM, damit ich zuerst reich werde.



"Mein" Stromspeicher? Sagmal, wer trollt hier eigentlich pausenlos?

Der Ansatz war, daß Windkraft und PV nicht grundlastfähig sind, weil die Technologie der Energiespeicherung noch nicht den Anforderungen entspricht und dir fällt nichts anderes ein, als nach Umweltverträglichkeitsstudien zu fragen?

Interessant...


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> aha. also wieder nur heiße luft....



Nein, angeblich sind ab Anfang 2021 die ersten kommerziellen Systeme geplant.


----------



## Nemo (15. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> "Mein" Stromspeicher? Sagmal, wer trollt hier eigentlich pausenlos?
> 
> Der Ansatz war, daß Windkraft und PV nicht grundlastfähig sind, weil die Technologie der Energiespeicherung noch nicht den Anforderungen entspricht und dir fällt nichts anderes ein, als nach Umweltverträglichkeitsstudien zu fragen?
> 
> Interessant...



Ich habe von verschiedenen Dingen aus unterschiedlichen Bereichen gesprochen, du reduzierst wieder alles auf einen Teilbereich und lieferst selbst da nicht ab. Sorry, das raubt mir zu viel Zeit. Bin raus.


----------



## Nemo (15. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, *angeblich* sind ab Anfang 2021 die ersten kommerziellen Systeme geplant.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

Deine richtigen Schritte lauten?

Selbstverständlich angeblich, wie alles, was angekündigt wird.


Ansonsten reduziere ich nichts, sondern verweise auf den Bereich, der aktuell am notleidendsten ist und an dem bzgl. der regenerativen Energiegewinnung am meisten hängt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. August 2019)

https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-9000281-SMffA1aekRjYBfHUXwtl-ap1

Österreich plant 2030 den Strom komplett aus erneuerbaren Energien zu beziehen.

Ein großes Potenzial  traut man dem Wasserstoff zu, hier wird stark daran gearbeitet.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

Und hierzulande wird wahrscheinlich weiter auf Zeit gespielt. Kauft man halt irgendwann die Technologie ein, anstatt sie zu verkaufen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. August 2019)

Hinsichtlich neuer Speichersysteme sind, so ich mich recht erinnere, verschiedene Ansätze in der Forschung.  Aber die wurden auch hier im Forum schon mal genannt,  von modernen Akkus, die auf andere Metallverbindungen zurückgreifen,  schneller zu laden sind und z.B. Lithium nur noch in Spuren benötigen, thermische Speicher. ....

Es gibt viele Ansätze und zwischen den ersten Selbstzündern zu modernen Dieselmotoren sind auch wahnsinnige Entwicklungsschritte  vollzogen worden, wenn der Fokus auf neue Technologien gelegt wird, wird sich auch mehr tun.


----------



## exstralsunder (15. August 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Gedanken zu den Wasserstoffantrieben: Hochproblematisch, weil hochreaktiv in Verbindung mit 700 bar Druck - das sind fahrende Cruise Missiles! Von den Transportern, die den Wasserstoff unter denselben Bedingungen zu den Tankstellen bringen müssen, ganz zu schweigen. Passiert da was innerorts, fliegen wahrscheinlich ganze Stadtteile in die Luft...



Wo hast denn du deine Weisheiten her?
Ein Wasserstofftank für einen PKW wiegt um die 120-150 Kilo.
Das nur, damit 4-6 Kg Wasserstoff *sicher* gebunkert werden kann.
Den kann man sogar beschießen-da passiert gar nichts!
Sollte so ein Tank undicht sein-verdampft Wasserstoff innerhalb von Sekunden.
Im Gegensatz zu Gas (Propan/Butan) sammelt sich das nicht auf dem Boden.
Erst ab einen H2 Anteil von 18% in der Luft, kann sich Knallgas entwickeln.
Diese Möglichkeit ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
Darunter brennt es einfach nur ab.
Haben wir ja bei der Hindenburg ganz gut sehen können.
Und wenn du jetzt die explodierte Norwegische H2 Tankstelle anführst: dass war ein Montagefehler im Druckktank.
Warum es zu einer Explosion kam, weiß man nicht.
Prinzipiell spricht auch nichts dagegen, eine Tankstelle in der Nähe von Windparks zu installieren.
Überschüssige Energie - sei es durch Sonne oder Wind, kann direkt vor Ort in H2 umgewandelt werden. Kostet nichts!
So etwas wird in Meck Pom und in Brunsbüttel schon längst gemacht
Derzeit werden ja Windräder lieber angeschalten, gebremst oder der Strom gleich verschenkt.
Letztendlich: gestern ist ein LKW auf der A4 mit Lithium Batterien verunglückt.
Die Kameraden sind heute noch am Kühlen der Akkus. Dabei waren die noch nicht mal in ein Auto eingebaut.
Auch Benzin und Gas Autos fliegen einen schon mal um die Ohren.
Im Grunde können auch herkömmliche Verbrennungsmotoren mit Wasserstoff fahren.


----------



## Fruehling (15. August 2019)

Okay, dann bleibt zu hoffen, daß bei Drucktanks nie wieder Montagefehler auftreten. 

Der Zündbereich in Luft liegt zwischen 4 und 73% - das eigentliche Problem ist aber die maximale Flammgeschwindigkeit, die ca. acht Mal größer ist als die von kohlenwasserstoff-basierten Gasen - daher auch die Tendenz zu Detonationen. Hinzu kommt eine sehr geringe benötigte Zündenergie.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2019)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Wo hast denn du deine Weisheiten her?
> Ein Wasserstofftank für einen PKW wiegt um die 120-150 Kilo.
> Das nur, damit 4-6 Kg Wasserstoff *sicher* gebunkert werden kann.
> Den kann man sogar beschießen-da passiert gar nichts!
> ...



Hallo,

da Du von der Wasserstoff-Problematk offfensichtlich Ahnung hast, dazu mal eine Frage: ich habe mal gelesen, dass KFZ mit Wasserstoffantrieb  bei Minustemperaturen Probleme bekommen können. Stimmt das oder war das eine Ente?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bertone (15. August 2019)

@Lajos1 

Durchaus möglich, das hat dann vorrangig mit den Materialeigenschaften der Lager- und Leitungssysteme zu tun. Wasserstoff ist sehr gut löslich in den üblichen Gebrauchsmetallen, es bedarf also besonderer Legierungen und Werkstoffe damit er nicht in erheblichem Ausmaß durch die Tank- und Leitungswandungen/Dichtungen diffundiert. Man benötigt also Werkstoffe, die über einen weiten Temperaturbereich ihre Eigenschaften beibehalten und dabei formstabil bleiben.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2019)

Bertone schrieb:


> @Lajos1
> 
> Durchaus möglich, das hat dann vorrangig mit den Materialeigenschaften der Lager- und Leitungssysteme zu tun. Wasserstoff ist sehr gut löslich in den üblichen Gebrauchsmetallen, es bedarf also besonderer Legierungen und Werkstoffe damit er nicht in erheblichem Ausmaß durch die Tank- und Leitungswandungen/Dichtungen diffundiert. Man benötigt also Werkstoffe, die über einen weiten Temperaturbereich ihre Eigenschaften beibehalten und dabei formstabil bleiben.



Hallo,

Danke, hab da nämlich mal gelesen, dass das (KFZ-Motor) bei Minustemperaturen nicht funktionieren würde oder zumindest Probleme auftreten und zwar schon bei geringen Minustemperaturen. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------

